# The Things Guests Do/Pet Peeves Thread



## NitroKing2110 (Jan 27, 2015)

This is the thread I thought I'd make where we can all rant about our pet peeves! Here's mine:

Guests that ignore what I say because it's not the answer they want
Guests that put an item less than a foot away from where it belongs
Guests that sit on their phones while their children wreak utter havoc
Coupon scammers
The "can you tell me how much this is?" "REALLY? THAT MUCH? Never mind, I don't want it" leaving it wherever or in my hands
Guests that rip off a sign from the shelf to tell me the item they want. Not only do most of them forget the "item barcode" part, I now have to figure out where that sign went and put it back
Guests who make a fuss about showing ID, or who make a fuss about alcohol overrides for minors
Guests who demand that I check in the back even if we have zero onhand (This is immediately followed by "oh well, it's a free 5 minute break")
"Can I speak to a manager" when a manager cannot help them/because they're not getting what they want
"Do you work here?" (_No, I'm just dressed in red and khaki carrying a walkie, PDA, and the photo phone on my belt and organizing stuff for fun. This is an honorary nametag._)
Guests who spill something and don't tell anyone
"Well can't you just call the store and put it on hold for me?" No, I'm not a concierge and most of the stores in our district refuse to put an item on hold unless the ACTUAL GUEST calls
The guest that demand to use my PDA to "check for themselves"
Pressing the help button, and walking away, and hitting it again after I clear it and leave
Guests.


----------



## Vulpix (Jan 27, 2015)

1. "Are you open?"  No, I just stand at the end of the lanes with my light on because I have nothing better to do with my life.
2. Guests who hand me clothes instead of putting them on the belt.  you just handed me six shirts all on the hanger because you don't want them to get dirty.  what the hell do you expect me to do with this?  I am not an octopus, I cannot ring them all, take them off the hangers, fold and bag them without putting them down.  Besides, I'm sure they have been on the floor and touched with everybody's grimy hands.  This belt is the least of your worries.
3. People who throw money on the counter instead of my open palm.  So rude.
4. People who cut me off in the middle of sentences.  I hate asking for redcards.  You hate being asked. I get it.  Just let me finish my sentence and say "no thank you" like a civilized person.
5. Guests on their cell phones while checking out.  It is the epitome of rude.  I talk to them like they're not on the phone, it makes them irritated. 
6. Guests who get mad when they do a no receipt return and I tell them they will get a gift card instead of cash.  This is Target.  Go buy some food or toilet paper.  I am positive you can find something here to spend that gift card on.
7. Guests who toss items they don't want in the checklanes.  Just hand it to me!! 
8. People who fail to grasp the concept that if my light is off, I am closed.
9. People who allow their children to run wild like the spawn of Satan, creating disasters in every aisle.  Likewise, adults who feel the need to pick up, unfold and toss down every item in softlines right after I zoned the area.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Jan 27, 2015)

Vulpix said:


> 4. People who cut me off in the middle of sentences.  I hate asking for redcards.  You hate being asked. I get it.  Just let me finish my sentence and say "no thank you" like a civilized person.


I usually just continue and finish my short spiel about unimportant shit, ignoring whatever they said in response to my shitty sales pitch.


Vulpix said:


> 6. Guests who get mad when they do a no receipt return and I tell them they will get a gift card instead of cash.  This is Target.  Go buy some food or toilet paper.  I am positive you can find something here to spend that gift card on.


Can't buy drugs at target...yet. Gotta love the ones that ask to convert their gift cards into cash. If there is no law forcing it, we will not do it. Go to California or something if it's worth that much to you.


Vulpix said:


> 8. People who fail to grasp the concept that if my light is off, I am closed.


This has made me paranoid whenever I turn my light off. I make obvious eye contact with any guest eyeing my lane and then look up to "check" that my light is off. Usually they get the message, the only ones I have to interact with are the ones that barge in without paying attention to my light. I wish we had some medieval contraption with spikes and a trapdoor at the end of every lane.


----------



## Vulpix (Jan 27, 2015)

thatcashierdude said:


> I usually just continue and finish my short spiel about unimportant shit, ignoring whatever they said in response to my shitty sales pitch.
> I wish we had some medieval contraption with spikes and a trapdoor at the end of every lane.



I also finish my redcard spiel.  I refuse to be interrupted.  And I like the medieval spikes idea, I also want some sort of electronic device that can fry a person's cell phone and render it useless when they come through my line and are incapable of talking on the phone and swiping their card at the same time.


----------



## Vulpix (Jan 27, 2015)

how could I forget one of my biggest pet peeves?? When guests stare at the credit card machine and ask "wait, how do I get credit?" Or better yet keep pressing enter and insist that is what the screen says to do.  I get it that every establishment has a different card reader, but come on people, ours says Right on the screen "For credit press cancel (X)".  Best is when they read it out loud "For credit press enter..." THAT IS NOT WHAT IT SAYS!!!!


----------



## daninnj (Jan 27, 2015)

Guests who think they can hear me through the freezer door while I'm zoning Pfresh and then get angry/annoyed when I ignored them or ask them to repeat themselves.
Guests who destroy the zone the section you're zoning or you just zoned. Look what I'm doing, asshole.
Guests who stare at my junk (ok, only one guest and I haven't seen him recently) or guests that follow me around trying to pick me up (Had one of these the other day; get a clue... if I'm ignoring you, I'm not interested).
Guests who cannot find the cheese aisle.
Guests who take the amount of bananas they want from the banded bunches.
Guests who put stuff they don't want anywhere they want.
Guests who put frozen in dairy and dairy in frozen. You still suck.
Guests that just say one word when they want you to help them find something ("COFFEE?!")
Guests that thing you're stupid because you work retail (Once went on a date with a guy who's whole demeanor changed when he learned that fact. Too bad I didn't have the balls to slap him and walk out at that time)
I can go on and on.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 28, 2015)

If I listed every single thing that guests do that pisses me off, the server would crash and @Formina Sage would get mad at me.


----------



## Interrobang (Jan 28, 2015)

daninnj said:


> Guests who think they can hear me through the freezer door while I'm zoning Pfresh and then get angry/annoyed when I ignored them or ask them to repeat themselves.
> Guests who destroy the zone the section you're zoning or you just zoned. Look what I'm doing, asshole.
> Guests who stare at my junk (ok, only one guest and I haven't seen him recently) or guests that follow me around trying to pick me up (Had one of these the other day; get a clue... if I'm ignoring you, I'm not interested).
> Guests who cannot find the cheese aisle.
> ...



THIS
and guests who ask me if there's anything fresher in the back


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Jan 28, 2015)

HardlinesAtHeart said:


> anything fresher in the back



And then get mad when it's frozen or refrigerated, like what did you expect?


----------



## Bullselle (Jan 29, 2015)

1. Guests who ask me where something is, and then when I say "Hmm, I'm not sure, let me check my PDA--" they interrupt me with "ugh never mind, you don't know." 

2. Guests who ask me to pull something from the back and then change their minds after I get it.

3. Guests who get personally offended when we run out of stuff.

4. Guests who don't use dividers on the checklanes, but then get mad when I ring up someone else's items with their purchase. RELAX. I can press the void button and the items come right off, see? Next time, use the dividers.

5. Guests who want me to be their personal shopper, follow me around the store and ask for my opinion on every item of clothing. Bring a friend with you next time.

6. Guests who want me to lead them directly to a particular item of clothing. For instance, they'll already be in the section where we sell scarves but they want me to show them where all the black scarves are so they have no work to do. You're already here, have a look around and find it yourself!

7. Guests who leave shoes or clothes on the floor, and then stick around as I pick them up to give me a guilty look. If you were really so sorry about leaving them on the ground, you'd at least start picking them up with me. Also, go fuck yourself.


----------



## tgtguy (Jan 29, 2015)

Guests who when you look at them and say, Good morning, Good Afternoon, Good evening etc just stare at you like you slapped them and walk away.


----------



## queencat (Feb 2, 2015)

Guests who exist.


----------



## defang (Feb 2, 2015)

Guests who are knowingly sick and still go shopping anyways.


----------



## Triscuit (Feb 2, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> 1. Guests who ask me where something is, and then when I say "Hmm, I'm not sure, let me check my PDA--" they interrupt me with "ugh never mind, you don't know."



This. Aggravates me so much! One time someone asked me where whipped cream was, and I knew it was on the back wall of dairy in grocery but from where i was standing I had to think if it was on the left side or right side from where I was. So I had to take a quick peek to figure out where it was and i guess that two second look was enough for them to say "nevermind ill find it myself". Okay then ... lol.


----------



## Bullselle (Feb 2, 2015)

defang said:


> Guests who are knowingly sick and still go shopping anyways.



I'm a germaphobe, but I have to side with the sick guests here. No one wants to go shopping when they're sick. If they're out, it's probably because they ran out of something important like soap or tooth paste. So I'll try to help them out. (But if they so much as breathe on me, we're going to have a problem.)


----------



## Bullselle (Feb 2, 2015)

tgtguy said:


> Guests who when you look at them and say, Good morning, Good Afternoon, Good evening etc just stare at you like you slapped them and walk away.



You just described half of the ETLs in my store.


----------



## StackerMistress (Feb 2, 2015)

Guests who are dissatisfied with the box their product comes in and demand I go get a duplicate with a nicer box.  Bonus points if it's in an incredibly hard to reach location.  Bonus bonus points if that box is "too dusty!"


----------



## daninnj (Feb 2, 2015)

Forgot a big one


Guests who see the expensive Kosher cheese/meat in the front endcap and then find the non-kosher cheese/meat aisle and dump the Kosher stuff in that aisle. They should pay the premium for being stupid and lazy.


----------



## CAMcgee (Feb 2, 2015)

Guests who push carts out and say "never mind I don't need it" and leave it on the sidewalk.

Guests who say they don't want something anymore and throw it on top of the soda fridges. 

Guests who don't empty their basket and make me do it.

Guests who take baskets into the parking lot!

I had a lady the other day who had a basket full of crap, her kid started emptying it onto the belt and the lady said "no no, he'll do it" and put the stuff back in the basket.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 2, 2015)

CAMcgee said:


> I had a lady the other day who had a basket full of crap, her kid started emptying it onto the belt and the lady said "no no, he'll do it" and put the stuff back in the basket.



That's when you give them The Look and just dump the basket.


----------



## CAMcgee (Feb 2, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> That's when you give them The Look and just dump the basket.



I definitely gave her the look. But I just couldn't dump her basket


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 2, 2015)

CAMcgee said:


> I definitely gave her the look. But I just couldn't dump her basket


Next time just tip it on its side. Not as careless as just dumping shit everywhere but hopefully they will get the concept that it is not easier for you to reach inside for each item.


----------



## hipturd (Feb 3, 2015)

CAMcgee said:


> I had a lady the other day who had a basket full of crap, her kid started emptying it onto the belt and the lady said "no no, he'll do it" and put the stuff back in the basket.


I had two people do this to me the other day and I just kind of gave them this stare of death hoping they would realize that I am a person, I am not your maid, and stop being so damn lazy!


----------



## hipturd (Feb 3, 2015)

I hate when people leave cold food items like meat on top of the drink coolers at the checkout lanes. Not frozen just cold. I always appreciate it more when guests dump that stuff inside the cooler with the soft drinks because at least it means they're trying to be considerate.


----------



## whippingboy (Feb 3, 2015)

Guests who graze over the peaches and cherries and leave the pits all over the store make me crazy.  This is not a smorgasbord.


----------



## lovecats (Feb 3, 2015)

Or worse leave the cold item in the magazine rack.  Extra point if it's frozen.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 4, 2015)

defang said:


> Guests who are knowingly sick and still go shopping anyways.





Bullselle said:


> I'm a germaphobe, but I have to side with the sick guests here. No one wants to go shopping when they're sick. If they're out, it's probably because they ran out of something important like soap or tooth paste. So I'll try to help them out. (But if they so much as breathe on me, we're going to have a problem.)


Or, they're waiting for a prescription....there IS a PHARMACY in your store, isn't there???


----------



## thatcashierdude (Feb 5, 2015)

CAMcgee said:


> Guests who don't empty their basket and make me do it.


If you're feeling nice tip it on it's side, stuff will still spill but it'll still be easier to get everything. If you're mad at them for whatever reason that's when you dump it.


----------



## kyle petty (Feb 5, 2015)

Mobile rant!

People who don't tell you they're waiting. If my back is to you, and you can't use words, you're just a dude playing on his phone. So when i catch your eye on the way to the register at 8:36, I'm sorry but no amount of repeating "I just want to get a phone," even when combined with caling the LOD, will get you what you want before we open tomorrow.

This makes more sense if I note it was a day we closed at eight. And a week where we were running over hours in a month with the same problem. 

People who return Apple products "cause it's the wrong color."

People who are amazed that transferring 2200 pictures and 400 videos takes about two hours.

Anyone who suggests I have powers I don't. No, I can't just Google someone's account information.


----------



## CAMcgee (Feb 5, 2015)

hipturd said:


> I hate when people leave cold food items like meat on top of the drink coolers at the checkout lanes. Not frozen just cold. I always appreciate it more when guests dump that stuff inside the cooler with the soft drinks because at least it means they're trying to be considerate.




Today  I was walkin by the coolers looking for a vitamin water and I saw a carton of eggs


----------



## OopsChargeback (Feb 7, 2015)

When we're stocking PFresh, I hate it when guests get pissy that it's crowded in the area. If there was a less inconvenient place for us to put our green steels and flats, we would. One time a guest just rammed her cart into my green steel to move it out of the way and it ran into my ankle while I was on the ground stocking orange juice. She didn't apologize when I yelped in pain, just made a "hurumph!" noise and moved along.  That's some bullshit.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Feb 8, 2015)

OopsChargeback said:


> When we're stocking PFresh, I hate it when guests get pissy that it's crowded in the area. If there was a less inconvenient place for us to put our green steels and flats, we would. One time a guest just rammed her cart into my green steel to move it out of the way and it ran into my ankle while I was on the ground stocking orange juice. She didn't apologize when I yelped in pain, just made a "hurumph!" noise and moved along.  That's some bullshit.


Call police --> identity of cunt + camera footage --> assault charges.


----------



## girliepink (Feb 9, 2015)

When they let all their bags pile up on the small area we have and just stand there instead of helping and putting them in their cart! Or when they use a basket and pack it full and end up needing a cart anyways to take all the stuff out to the car. Just get a cart!!!!!!


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 24, 2015)

daninnj said:


> Guests who destroy the zone the section you're zoning or you just zoned. Look what I'm doing, asshole.


I always make it a priority to rezone the area immediately after while the guest is in close proximity to make a point.

Here's a few:

1. When a guest sees an item online that says "limited availability" and the visit the store without calling. Then they yell at me and ask for a manager.

2. When guests pile stuff on the belt with no rhyme or reason to it. Thanks for making my job harder and holding up the line!

3. When guests leave their half full Starbucks cups on the shelf. Gross.

4. When a guest takes my reshop cart and leaves behind the items on a random shelf.

5. When guests pile the merchandise they don't want on the endcaps at the price scanners.

6. When guests have a crying baby and they ignore it as if nothing is wrong. Attend to your child, you awful parent.

7. When guests open boxes and leave them on the shelf all messed up.

8. Guests who don't bring a cart in the store and then realize their hand basket isn't big enough and then ask if I'm using my reshop cart. I always get them a cart from the front, but seriously, plan ahead better!


That's all I have for now.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Feb 24, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> 2. When guests pile stuff on the belt with no rhyme or reason to it. Thanks for making my job harder and holding up the line!


They get their items bagged roughly in the order they were put on the belt for me. Obviously I make an effort to bag chemicals separate from food but if it's all mixed together then I assume they don't care.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 26, 2015)

How could I forget this one. When you go to the back to get something for a guest and you return and the guest is nowhere to be found.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Feb 26, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> How could I forget this one. When you go to the back to get something for a guest and you return and the guest is nowhere to be found.


Then they come back 2 hours later wondering where the item is.


----------



## PullMonkey (Feb 26, 2015)

Relating to that, when guests ask if they can leave their cart with you (a cashier) while they run and get their wallet, then NEVER COME BACK!

EDIT: Oh, and the guests who just walk away while you're ringing up their stuff


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 26, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> Relating to that, when guests ask if they can leave their cart with you (a cashier) while they run and get their wallet, then NEVER COME BACK!
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and the guests who just walk away while you're ringing up their stuff


I had the second thing happen to me last week. I just suspended it and moved on to the next guest.

Also, when a guest on the phone wants to put an item on hold for pickup and they never show up.


----------



## PJ5 (Feb 26, 2015)

I can't stand people who have $200+ in groceries and just stand at the counter tapping their fingers and looking over at me while I'm ringing them up.  I mean you bought all this stuff and you think it's going to be rung up and bagged in 30 seconds!?  Also move you butt over to the side and put your $200+ worth of bags in your cart because there's no more room to put anymore there, am I supposed to build a pyramid?


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 26, 2015)

poohbear80 said:


> I can't stand people who have $200+ in groceries and just stand at the counter tapping their fingers and looking over at me while I'm ringing them up.  I mean you bought all this stuff and you think it's going to be rung up and bagged in 30 seconds!?  Also move you butt over to the side and put your $200+ worth of bags in your cart because there's no more room to put anymore there, am I supposed to build a pyramid?



When I was a cashier, I would "joke" about it turning into a game of Tetris and they would usually get the hint. Sometimes you gotta be a little passive-aggressive.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 27, 2015)

poohbear80 said:


> I can't stand people who have $200+ in groceries and just stand at the counter tapping their fingers and looking over at me while I'm ringing them up.  I mean you bought all this stuff and you think it's going to be rung up and bagged in 30 seconds!?  Also move you butt over to the side and put your $200+ worth of bags in your cart because there's no more room to put anymore there, am I supposed to build a pyramid?


I wonder what would happen if you just started putting bags on the floor...


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Feb 27, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> I wonder what would happen if you just started putting bags on the floor...




Guest hangs up phone.

WELL I NEVER THIS IS THE WORST SERVICE I HAVE EVER RECEIVED WHERE IS YOUR MANAGER I WANT YOU FIRED FOR ASSAULTING MY ITEMS!

This happened at my store with a crazy bitch.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Feb 27, 2015)

NitroKing2110 said:


> ASSAULTING MY ITEMS


My sides...


SFSFun said:


> I wonder what would happen if you just started putting bags on the floor...


I've piled it so high that eventually it just fell, so there's that. Acted all apologetic when inside I was thinking "YES HAHA THAT'S WHAT YOU GET!"


----------



## PullMonkey (Feb 27, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> I wonder what would happen if you just started putting bags on the floor...


definitely done this. they just kept standing there


----------



## masterofalltrades (Feb 27, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> definitely done this. they just kept standing there


Usually my guests get it at this point.


----------



## lovecats (Feb 27, 2015)

One year when we had the big toy clearance I had a woman at my register with TWO carts full.  She did not move a muscle as I was bagging & putting it on that shelf at the end.  I ended piling the scrap on the floor by me & on the floor at the end.  Once I got done ringing her up I started putting them in the carts.  She never ever moved or helped.


----------



## Circle9 (Feb 27, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> How could I forget this one. When you go to the back to get something for a guest and you return and the guest is nowhere to be found.


My favorite time this happened? Piece of furniture that's sold in one of two colors. Guest doesn't want the one we have out so I check to see if we have the other color in the back. Get back to the floor to let him know and both him and the box on the shelf are nowhere to be found.

Guess he really needed that TV stand that day.


----------



## PJ5 (Feb 27, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> I wonder what would happen if you just started putting bags on the floor...


you know i considered that for a moment when the store was really busy, i was on my 8th hour, and my patience was low.  I did pile them up but some fell and of course the guest is slightly annoyed at me even though it's their fault.  So from now to avoid that i tell the guest to please put the bags in their cart so i can have room to put more down.  Some people have *no* clue what's going on around them.


----------



## PJ5 (Feb 27, 2015)

lovecats said:


> One year when we had the big toy clearance I had a woman at my register with TWO carts full.  She did not move a muscle as I was bagging & putting it on that shelf at the end.  I ended piling the scrap on the floor by me & on the floor at the end.  Once I got done ringing her up I started putting them in the carts.  She never ever moved or helped.



That one made my blood boil.  I do NOT help people with their bags unless they are elderly, pregnant, or holding a baby, and I will assist with a heavy item only for every other competent adult.   I would have put some of the bags in their cart and put the ones that were on the floor on the ledge but with them just standing there I would have said have a good day and went on the to the next guest.  At my store the LOD would have helped me with that guests bags to speed up the line.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 27, 2015)

Guests coming up talking on their cell & I stand there waiting for their order. 
After several minutes, they tell their party to "hold on" while they order in a loud stage whisper.
Then they APOLOGIZE TO THEIR PARTY, not to the person who was stuck waiting on them. 
That's when I decide to grind a bag of coffee.....on coarse grind.....loudly.


----------



## iVibe (Feb 28, 2015)

Talking on your cell phone. Put it away. It's extremely annoying to be ignored when I'm asking you questions about your purchase


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't get it.  It might be a pet peeve, but at my store we put the bags in the guest's cart when the counter is full.  Generally the first time you come out from behind your register to load their cart they get the idea and do it themselves, and it's good guest service.  

It is annoying as hell, though.


----------



## PJ5 (Feb 28, 2015)

Jill of All Trades said:


> I don't get it.  It might be a pet peeve, but at my store we put the bags in the guest's cart when the counter is full.  Generally the first time you come out from behind your register to load their cart they get the idea and do it themselves, and it's good guest service.
> 
> It is annoying as hell, though.[/QUO


Well the thing is, half of them don't come to the side, they stay put in the front of the register talking to someone or twiddling their thumbs.  Or as happens at my store many times is there is a baby in a carrier inside the cart or a 7 year old sitting inside so I don't put bags in those carts as I only feel comfortable with the family doing so.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Feb 28, 2015)

Jill of All Trades said:


> I don't get it.  It might be a pet peeve, but at my store we put the bags in the guest's cart when the counter is full.  Generally the first time you come out from behind your register to load their cart they get the idea and do it themselves, and it's good guest service.
> 
> It is annoying as hell, though.


If I go up for back up I either will lean over and put it on their cart for them if it's a few things. If it's a lot I will put it on the counter and they do it. Or if it's a few things while they are paying I'll go around and put it in their cart for them. I usually never have a problem with guests just standing there.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 1, 2015)

When a guest interrupts you while you're helping another guest.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 2, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> When a guest interrupts you while you're helping another guest.


I wanna smack them.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 2, 2015)

RunForACallBox said:


> I wanna smack them.


I was filling in for electronics one time and I was on the phone with someone and a guest was trying to get my attention. He said he had a train to catch and needed a TV for that night. Who needs a TV last second like that? He should've taken care of it earlier.


----------



## Bullselle (Mar 3, 2015)

I was backing up on the front lanes today and one of the people in line was a TM. When it got to her turn, she started swiping her own items instead of letting me take it off the belt. I thought: "hmm, I actually really can't stand it when TMs do that. I shall vent about it in a thread when I get home." So here I am.

And while I'm here, these are some of my other TM pet peeves: (overall, I love my TMs so there aren't many)

-When a TM calls out but they still come to the store and shop.

- TMs too old to date me and too young to be my father calling me "baby", "sweetheart", or any pet name.

-  When TMs engage me in long, pointless conversations and make it difficult for me to just walk away and get back to work. (But if you've got an interesting story, I'll pull up a chair.)

-TMs who call me by the wrong name even when they're standing right in front of me. Seriously?! I'm wearing a name tag for christ's sake. 

What are yours?


----------



## SFSFun (Mar 3, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> I was filling in for electronics one time and I was on the phone with someone and a guest was trying to get my attention. He said he had a train to catch and needed a TV for that night. Who needs a TV last second like that? He should've taken care of it earlier.


Should have told him to order it online for pick up at a Target near his destination.


----------



## SFSFun (Mar 3, 2015)

TMs on Flow who work the unload but don't wear deodorant...and leave a trail of BO behind for the rest of the day.

Flow TMs who open a large casepack, take one item out, then set the open case on a backstock tub.


----------



## buliSBI (Mar 3, 2015)

Was the TM off the clock or on break?  I would definitely classify scanning their items as a coaching.


----------



## Bullselle (Mar 3, 2015)

buliSBI said:


> Was the TM off the clock or on break?  I would definitely classify scanning their items as a coaching.



Yes, this particular TM was off the clock. But I have seen TMs stop working to just buy one or two things, swipe their own items, and then go back to work. I guess they figure since they're in a rush they can probably do it faster. But it gets on my nerves.


----------



## PullMonkey (Mar 3, 2015)

Bloody TMs who get in my space to swipe their discount card


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 3, 2015)

I dislike when other TMs don't say anything on the walkie. If I'm in the front of the store and the electronics call button goes off, I don't want to run back there to hear "The request has been cleared: electronics." as I approach the boat.

I also dislike when TMs take extra long breaks, don't push/re-shop items in the correct location, don't remove gray dots from items that are on the shelf, don't use Smart Sort when sorting re-shop at the service desk, and have deplorable hygiene.

And don't even get me started on TMs that don't respond to back-up at the lanes. (I'm looking at you, softlines TMs who text and chat at the fitting room instead of actually working.)

There are so many things that TMs (and leaders) do that annoys the hell out of me, but I don't want to crash the server.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 3, 2015)

It also annoys me when guests ask "do you work here?"

No, I'm just wearing a red shirt and khakis because it's Monday.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 3, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> Bloody TMs who get in my space to swipe their discount card



I always did that at my store and almost did it once at another store until my wife slapped my hand.
It was a habit and I never thought anything of it.
Always thought I was helping.


----------



## RXninja (Mar 3, 2015)

On Wednesdays we wear pink...


----------



## PullMonkey (Mar 3, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> It also annoys me when guests ask "do you work here?"
> 
> No, I'm just wearing a red shirt and khakis because it's Monday.


Speaking of which.

I'm walking into the store after clearly pushing some carts in,  name badge clearly on, rocking the r and k, walkie on, and got asked that.

Maybe Target makes people blind?


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 3, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> Speaking of which.
> 
> I'm walking into the store after clearly pushing some carts in,  name badge clearly on, rocking the r and k, walkie on, and got asked that.
> 
> Maybe Target makes people blind?


Same here. Name tag, walker, PDA, mydevice. Everything.

*Edit: Damn autocorrect. I meant walkie. Lol.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 3, 2015)

People like this tick me off.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 3, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> People like this tick me off.


Ermergerd......she was spread out all over the table at my cafe!!!!


----------



## Bullselle (Mar 3, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> I always did that at my store and almost did it once at another store until my wife slapped my hand.
> It was a habit and I never thought anything of it.
> Always thought I was helping.



But you'd never have done that at a store you weren't working at, would you? Exactly.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 3, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> But you'd never have done that at a store you weren't working at, would you? Exactly.



Just that once and only because I wasn't thinking.
Otherwise I always gave them my card.
At my store, they knew me and it was all good.


----------



## AdItemOnly (Mar 4, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> When a TM calls out but they still come to the store and shop.



our ETLs would flip their shit if that happened lolol


----------



## FrontEndFirecracker (Mar 4, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> -When a TM calls out but they still come to the store and shop.



I did this once, but it was to get a prescription for Tamiflu filled in the pharmacy. I bought soup and gatorade also. Does that count?


----------



## AdItemOnly (Mar 4, 2015)

FrontEndFirecracker said:


> I did this once, but it was to get a prescription for Tamiflu filled in the pharmacy. I bought soup and gatorade also. Does that count?



To me yes, Id figure with discounts and all its your best bet to get well, but I'd make a poor ETL at my store lol


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Mar 4, 2015)

TMs who clear a call button after I've already said I've got it, without saying "I'm closer" causing me to run across the store at times only to hear "the request has been cleared....."

TMs who are flagged down by a guest for help at photo who, upon encountering a situation they do not know what to do, just do what they think they're supposed to without asking me or literally 80% of electronics TMs in person or on the walkie. This takes a minute, and most of the time if they don't ask, they do it wrong, messing things up further for me as I try to fix it (sometimes it can't be fixed or I have to redo the whole order). I don't bite.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 4, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> -When a TM calls out but they still come to the store and shop.





FrontEndFirecracker said:


> I did this once, but it was to get a prescription for Tamiflu filled in the pharmacy. I bought soup and gatorade also. Does that count?


^This. When I had just come from the dr's & went straight to the pharmacy at my store to pick up my Rxs, one of the HRTMs made a snide remark upon seeing me until she got close enough to see that I looked & sounded like shit.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Mar 5, 2015)

TMs who swing their keys around, or anyone who swings keys around. Put them on your belt loop and sit on your damn hands.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Mar 5, 2015)

Tms that act like a team lead/LOD when they obviously aren't.

Tms who treat the tms who are lazying around like a team lead/LOD.


----------



## dewdrinker (Mar 6, 2015)

TMs who shout when they talk into the walkie. Stop it. I hate you.


----------



## PullMonkey (Mar 6, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> Bloody TMs who get in my space to swipe their discount card


What's worse is when I get this from TMs who DON'T EVEN WORK IN MY STORE! I DON'T KNOW YOU, GET OUT OF MY BUBBLE!

I wanna swat their hands with the lane dividers.


----------



## sher (Mar 6, 2015)

Bullselle said:


> -When a TM calls out but they still come to the store and shop.



I've done that a few times lol. Once during sandy. We didn't know how long it would take to get there. We were at my Nana's because my town always floods lol. Took hours to get home/to target just to find out we were better off at Nana's.

Other times it was a weather related travel thing. I didn't go to the store until the roads were clear and way after my shift.

Then another time I had a tooth emergency. Ended up getting a root canal. I don't tell the people at work why though lol. It's none of their business. If they think I called out and came to the store later for some unsavory reason, they don't know me well and they'll get over it. I never get mad at people for that because idk why they called out to begin with.


----------



## sher (Mar 6, 2015)

My pet peeves:

When I'm doing phones and people are calling out and they start telling me their whole life story and I'm trying to interrupt them so I can transfer to lod, but they don't let me get a word in. And if there's multiple inches of snow falling as we speak, we all know why anyway.

One of my coworkers tells good stories, but she forgets who she told so she'll tell me the same story days later lol. She's so sweet, though, so I've leavened to multitask as she tells me the story again. Still annoying, but I've adjusted to a point where I can deal with it.

Whoever's doing this damn schedule. I want my days off to be in a row. Idc if they make me work 10 days in a row if my days off are next to each other each calendar week. With one day off, I spend half the day off dreading that I already have work again so soon.

When people in red, blue and guest service (it's always always those areas) don't respond when they have a call on 80. If you're busy, let me know! If you're not doing anything, pick up the phone! If you don't know how to answer the phones, ask. But if I walk across the store to help the phone guest because you didn't respond and I find you doing nothing, or laughing with your friends, it pisses me the eff off.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 6, 2015)

dewdrinker said:


> TMs who shout when they talk into the walkie. Stop it. I hate you.



I have a TL who does that. Like, are you trying to make everyone's ears bleed?


----------



## PinkZinnia (Mar 7, 2015)

TM's who think I am going to stop what I am doing to ring them out - and get pissed that I won't do it. 
TM's who do the minimal amount of work by claiming they didn't know what they were supposed to do.
TM's / TL's who don't finish a project during their shift and leave all their crap all over a register (or 2) when they leave for the day. 
TM's who flirt with other TM's or TL's - Target is NOT a social club - save it for when you are off the clock
TM's who text all day long
TM's who constantly use the restroom - If you have a problem, you should really go see the doctor. 
TM's from guest service who go into a lengthy reason why they need you at guest service - STOP IT - and just say you need me at guest services.
Cashiers who wander away from their registers on a busy day
Cashiers who stand around talking, when it's obvious there is a lot to do at the front end. 
Slow cashiers - OMG it's painful for me to watch.


----------



## PullMonkey (Mar 7, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> I have a TL who does that. Like, are you trying to make everyone's ears bleed?


I'm pretty sure some of our ETLs just shove the walkie in their mouths...


----------



## SFSFun (Mar 7, 2015)

dewdrinker said:


> TMs who shout when they talk into the walkie. Stop it. I hate you.


I'd rather have that over the ones who have the walkie nowhere near their mouth so you can only hear every 4th word spoken.

I swear my ETL-LOG leaves it clipped to his belt and makes no attempt to speak into it or even aim it at his face when talking.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Mar 7, 2015)

Reshop Ninja said:


> Tms that act like a team lead/LOD when they obviously aren't.
> 
> Tms who treat the tms who are lazying around like a team lead/LOD.


This.
Also: LODs who force TMs into acting like a leader when there is a Brand TM or more senior TM present in the team. I understand if they're being groomed for a leadership position, but this is incredibly rare. It's mostly ETLs playing favorites with TMs who don't want to be the favorite.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 7, 2015)

Deli Ninja said:


> This.
> Also: LODs who force TMs into acting like a leader when there is a Brand TM or more senior TM present in the team. I understand if they're being groomed for a leadership position, but this is incredibly rare. It's mostly ETLs playing favorites with TMs who don't want to be the favorite.



This! It happens at my store, too!


----------



## Triscuit (Mar 7, 2015)

One of my biggest pet peeves are team members out on the floor who smack their gum. I am talking about one GSA in particular .. everytime I see her she has gum and she is smacking it with her mouth wide open. Like seriously can't you chew with your mouth closed?


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 7, 2015)

Triscuit said:


> Like seriously can't you chew with your mouth closed?


Descended from mouth-breathing knuckle draggers.


----------



## thetargetman (Mar 30, 2015)

Here is mine. (in no particular order)
1. When a guest is talking on their phone and not even nodding their head
2. When team members talk about personal stuff right in front of the guests
3 Team members who are a no call no show (seriously you cant pick up the phone and call in?)
4. When my light is off at the lanes and the TM or TL or ETL STILL comes to my line (I can understand a guest being too stupid to pay attention...but a Target employee? I have slightly higher expectations!)
5. TMs or Guests who see their friends in my line and decide to catch up right in my line blocking the path.
6. When I am in the cash room and I get to the most disgusting Bill imaginable (seriously people?)
7. GSA, TLs, ETLs who  use their phones during their shift. (seriously... you are a freaking leader in the store who should be setting a good example of how to act. I can see if you are helping a guest with cartwheel or finding a product for them but texting? come on!)


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 30, 2015)

thetargetman said:


> 7. GSA, TLs, ETLs who  use their phones during their shift. (seriously... you are a freaking leader in the store who should be setting a good example of how to act. I can see if you are helping a guest with cartwheel or finding a product for them but texting? come on!)



Take that up with the STL who texts them asking about Red Cards every 15 min.

I agree, it looks bad. The only exception is when it's AP because it's a more discreet form of communication. When we had an APS (plainclothes), he just looked like a guest who happened to be texting and wasn't completely obvious.


----------



## Kartman (Mar 30, 2015)

What is a Brand TM?


----------



## LadyCynide (Mar 30, 2015)

A specialist, essentially, who are in charge of their area and handles quite a bit of their own pulls and such. We own our own stores, basically.


----------



## SFSFun (Mar 30, 2015)

thetargetman said:


> 7. GSA, TLs, ETLs who  use their phones during their shift. (seriously... you are a freaking leader in the store who should be setting a good example of how to act. I can see if you are helping a guest with cartwheel or finding a product for them but texting? come on!)


I called out my STL on that once...She claimed she was emailing the DTL.

So why the hell didn't she do that in her office?? Instead of telling the PTL she was going to help and just tapping at her phone the whole time...


----------



## Alpha14 (May 20, 2015)

I hate when guest return hba products without a receipt. I'm talking about the sketchy ones that always seem to have a cold or runny nose if you get what I mean.  Thanks but I'm not stupid. You are pretty much stealing and returning items. I can see right thru your fake conversation about how your grandma is sick and she sent you. I don't think grandma needs 4 oral B tooth brushes and 5 packs of Colgate white strips....


----------



## OffYaPhone (May 20, 2015)

OMGYES to everything listed here. I also want to add the guests who decide that they're going to check to see what's on Cartwheel as they put the items on the belt. YOUR TIME HAS PASSED. I will usually tell them (especially if it's busy) that they can check afterwards and go to GS to have their bill adjusted or if they're adamant about doing it right then and there, I'll tell them that I will scan everything then suspend the transaction but I really need to handle the guests behind them who are probably prepared to check out!


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 21, 2015)

Alpha14 said:


> I hate when guest return hba products without a receipt. I'm talking about the sketchy ones that always seem to have a cold or runny nose if you get what I mean.  Thanks but I'm not stupid. You are pretty much stealing and returning items. I can see right thru your fake conversation about how your grandma is sick and she sent you. I don't think grandma needs 4 oral B tooth brushes and 5 packs of Colgate white strips....



I think you work at my store. So many fricken fraudulent returns that we can't do anything about because we have to accept all bloody returns.


----------



## Kartman (May 21, 2015)

It pisses me off seeing all the lazy fuckers parking in the handicapped spots. I wish something could be done about it!


----------



## redeye58 (May 21, 2015)

Rearrange their side-view mirrors.


----------



## Kartman (May 21, 2015)

Or put a diaper on the hood...


----------



## redeye58 (May 21, 2015)

Vaseline under the door handle.


----------



## Kartman (May 21, 2015)

Superglue in the keyhole.


----------



## redeye58 (May 21, 2015)

Fine line between passive-agressive & vandalism.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 21, 2015)

Kartman said:


> Superglue in the keyhole.




You want to go full out vandalism I had a friend who used to carry around locking gas caps in his backpack.
Put one of those on a car and walk away, they don't know about it until they go to fill up.
Then they have to call a locksmith to get the damned thing off.



Not that I would ever suggest such an idea to anyone on this forum.
I'm sure no one here would ever do such a thing.


----------



## Kartman (May 21, 2015)

A locksmith would charge $5 and take 30 seconds to remove one of those.


----------



## redeye58 (May 21, 2015)

Kartman said:


> A locksmith would charge $5 and take 30 seconds to remove one of those.


Sure, when they finally get there. 
We have a bunch of morons around & so locksmiths seldom get there within the hr.
And they charge MORE than $5 to pop off a locking cap.


----------



## Kartman (May 21, 2015)

I'm talking about driving it to the smith.

What moron would want them to drive out?

The fools have fuel in their tank.


----------



## TargeTran (May 22, 2015)

1. When guests pull the bags off the rack before I'm done bagging it. Be patient.
2. People with WIC checks who get irritated that the transaction is taking longer than a normal transaction.
3. When guests cut me off and act like I just swore in their face when I ask them if they would like to sign up for a REDcard.


----------



## OffYaPhone (May 22, 2015)

When a guest (usually too short to reach) tries to unload their cart from behind. Dude, no. Enter the lane ahead of the cart and unload. Now, not only do you have to push the cart forward to get around it and the guest behind you  starts to load their ish on the belt, giving you no room, but now you also stay ahead of the cart to go to the card reader to swipe your machine. OMG. Push the cart all the way out, dimwit.


----------



## redeye58 (May 22, 2015)

Kartman said:


> I'm talking about driving it to the smith.
> 
> What moron would want them to drive out?
> 
> The fools have fuel in their tank.


Talking about the ones who wouldn't discover it 'til they were on fumes & couldn't go any further.
As I said, we got morons around these parts.


----------



## queencat (May 22, 2015)

Guests who are TERRIFIED to put their stuff on the belt, and instead hand it to me. And then get confused or upset when I ask if they want it (because when people hand things to me, it's because they DON'T want it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 22, 2015)

queencat said:


> Guests who are TERRIFIED to put their stuff on the belt, and instead hand it to me. And then get confused or upset when I ask if they want it (because when people hand things to me, it's because they DON'T want it.


I had those guests, too. Then, they give me, their dirty cash.


----------



## SFSFun (May 23, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> When a guest (usually too short to reach) tries to unload their cart from behind. Dude, no. Enter the lane ahead of the cart and unload. Now, not only do you have to push the cart forward to get around it and the guest behind you  starts to load their ish on the belt, giving you no room, but now you also stay ahead of the cart to go to the card reader to swipe your machine. OMG. Push the cart all the way out, dimwit.



I've seen a guest who does that and when he can't reach stuff at the front, he just launches the cart straight back on its back wheels so that everything falls to the back where he can reach it.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 23, 2015)

Kartman said:


> It pisses me off seeing all the lazy fuckers parking in the handicapped spots. I wish something could be done about it!


What pisses me off more are the ones who park right in front of the damn store while someone else runs in for something. Drive out into the parking lot, pull into a damn spot, and keep a look out! There were 3 cars "waiting" today, on BOTH sides of the drive and only 1 car at a time could get through. I had my windows open and told them "these aren't parking spots"!


----------



## Loki (May 24, 2015)

For some reason our store is notorious for people leaving dirty diapers in random places. I once found one tucked behind the laptop bags another in a cart of abandons I was working on (I'm sorry what!?) One day I even saw someone trying to dump one on the registry table in baby and I gave her this glare of death and she slowly took the diaper and disposed of it properly.


----------



## FlowChick (May 24, 2015)

OopsChargeback said:


> When we're stocking PFresh, I hate it when guests get pissy that it's crowded in the area. If there was a less inconvenient place for us to put our green steels and flats, we would. One time a guest just rammed her cart into my green steel to move it out of the way and it ran into my ankle while I was on the ground stocking orange juice. She didn't apologize when I yelped in pain, just made a "hurumph!" noise and moved along.  That's some bullshit.


 
Exactly why I hate stocking when our stores are open! People are Fuckin assholes! It's not our fault corporate wanted to be cheap and make us stock during business hours instead to save money.


----------



## FlowChick (May 24, 2015)

CashMonkey said:


> definitely done this. they just kept standing there



I think they're waiting for you to put it in their carts like some grocery stores do lmfao... as if!


----------



## Loki (May 24, 2015)

I hate it when female guests pull money out of their bra. I hate it more when said money is cold because of boob sweat. I'm going to start putting the money from my till next to my sweaty balls so when I give them change they will know exactly how I feel.


----------



## Kartman (May 24, 2015)

I just puke on it then look at them in a strange way.


----------



## redeye58 (May 24, 2015)

Loki said:


> I'm going to start putting the money from my till next to my sweaty balls so when I give them change they will know exactly how I feel.


Okay, that WILL get AP's attention.....


----------



## Loki (May 24, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Okay, that WILL get AP's attention.....


I'm not stealing it and AP would probably be like "You gotta do what you gotta do..."


----------



## DoWork (May 25, 2015)

Kartman said:


> It pisses me off seeing all the lazy fuckers parking in the handicapped spots. I wish something could be done about it!



Our store has cops driving in the parking lot nearly every thirty minutes. Call'em up.


----------



## Kartman (May 25, 2015)

Our cops aren't gonna waste their time ticketing morons.


----------



## DoWork (May 25, 2015)

Never met a cop who didn't want to write a ticket for someone abusing handicapped parking spaces. 

My pet peeve: guests who take more vegetable bags than necessary, only to leave them lying around. That's such a waste. Even worse, the parents who let kids play with them. I'll politely ask them not to do it as it affects the cost of items they're paying for. Morons.


----------



## PinkZinnia (May 25, 2015)

Guests in general. The snotty ones. 

• guests who are self checkout and say - this isn't very fast. And I apologize go the guest who said that to me the other day and I responded with the snarky - it's only as fast as the person using it. Boy oh boy was I in a bad mood that day. 

• guests who tell me it was on the sale rack - and it's not
• guests who can't read. - the sign said if I buy 3 I get 1 free. - I don't want to be mean or anything lady. But that does not mean that it's for anything in The store. The word "Glade" could not have been any bigger. The sign did not mean that if you bought 3 Clorox then you got one free. Glade and Clorox are two different words. 
• guests who tell me the water in the restroom is running - really? Can't you turn it off yourself? 
•guests who complain the restroom is dirty - so don't use it. 
• guests who would rather put things they don't want on top of the soda cooler Instead of handing them to the cashier
• guests who let their kids take all the toys off the frontend side caps. 
• guests who want you to add everything up after you give them the receipt
• guests who don't want a target credit card because they have perfect credit and when I say I do too. They think I made it up because I am a cashier and everyone knows that cashiers are low life scum who are being followed by debt collectors. 

• impatient guests. I silently wish them to be stuck in a traffic jam. 
•extremely impatient guests. I go slower and silently wish bad things happen to them the rest of the day. If they have bread, I squeeze it real hard when I put it in the bag. Then I smile and tell them to have a great day.


----------



## Kartman (May 25, 2015)

Snap their necks like a twig.

The others will learn...


----------



## RunForACallBox (May 26, 2015)

PinkZinnia said:


> Guests in general. The snotty ones.
> 
> • guests who are self checkout and say - this isn't very fast. And I apologize go the guest who said that to me the other day and I responded with the snarky - it's only as fast as the person using it. Boy oh boy was I in a bad mood that day.
> 
> ...


The bread one had me rolling!


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 26, 2015)

RunForACallBox said:


> The bread one had me rolling!


I thought it was at yeast worth a giggle.


----------



## IndyTM12 (May 26, 2015)

While back up cashiering yesterday I had two guests who wanted to use Cartwheel. Unfortunately they didn't really understand how it worked.
Guest 1: At the end of transaction the wife pulls out her phone announcing she has cartwheel. As soon as I saw her screen I noticed over the barcode was the red banner saying the barcode was empty. 

Guest 2: Transaction ends & the guest asks, "I have cartwheel. Do you need to see it?" I (politely) say I'll need to scan the barcode. She then says, "Oh someone showed it to me in the aisle earlier. I don't know how to use it." 
Memorial Day really brought out the weirdo's at my store.


----------



## PullMonkey (May 26, 2015)

IndyTM12 said:


> While back up cashiering yesterday I had two guests who wanted to use Cartwheel. Unfortunately they didn't really understand how it worked.
> Guest 1: At the end of transaction the wife pulls out her phone announcing she has cartwheel. As soon as I saw her screen I noticed over the barcode was the red banner saying the barcode was empty.
> 
> Guest 2: Transaction ends & the guest asks, "I have cartwheel. Do you need to see it?" I (politely) say I'll need to scan the barcode. She then says, "Oh someone showed it to me in the aisle earlier. I don't know how to use it."
> Memorial Day really brought out the weirdo's at my store.


To be fair, if a TM is showing them Cartwheel, they should properly educate them on how to use it though.

If it's just something the guest picked up, then yeah, learn how to friggin use it.


----------



## iVibe (May 28, 2015)

Take your bags off the counter. I shouldn't have to to tell you. Stop staring into space while you are waiting for me to stop scanning, or stop tapping your fingers when you clearly have something to do.


----------



## Loki (Jun 4, 2015)

Reading another post I remembered this. I hate it when guests who are clearly able to walk take up the carts. Nothing annoys me more than watching a cart run out of battery on a guest and then watching them get their stuff and just walk off clearly having not needed the cart to begin with.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 5, 2015)

Loki said:


> Reading another post I remembered this. I hate it when guests who are clearly able to walk take up the carts. Nothing annoys me more than watching a cart run out of battery on a guest and then watching them get their stuff and just walk off clearly having not needed the cart to begin with.



Then the guests who actually need them have to wait until one is available. At my store, they get nasty about it.


----------



## judgemental (Jun 8, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> I think you work at my store. So many fricken fraudulent returns that we can't do anything about because we have to accept all bloody returns.


i feel like all three of us might work at the same store because we're constantly dealing with these guests.


----------



## Redzee (Jun 10, 2015)

*Stop leaving your partially eaten food on the shelves. *There is a special circle in hell for those bozos and if not I will organize one.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jun 10, 2015)

Why do some guests wait until the entire belt is empty before they begin to unload their items (and there are plenty of dividers available for them to put on the belt)? It makes it appear as if the line is longer than it really is, which then freaks out leadership. Twice last night backup was called for because of this when, really, it wasn't needed at all.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 10, 2015)

Redzee said:


> *Stop leaving your partially eaten food on the shelves. *There is a special circle in hell for those bozos and if not I will organize one.


I once found the remains of one of our oven roasted chickens from the deli... underneath the display crib. At least it was still in the container...


----------



## Phoenix26 (Jun 17, 2015)

Guests that come to the fitting room with a full cart or 2 of clothes, try everything on and then only take 10 or less of the items
Guests that let there children run around taking thins off the shelves and leaving them all over the place and acting as if there is nothing wrong with the kids behavior
Guests in electric carts that go all demolition derby hitting and in some cases ramming repeatedly ALL the racks and tables in Softlines.


----------



## Loki (Jun 18, 2015)

I hate when guests get super close to you when you're trying to check out and go home. There's this thing called personal space and apparently they don't know what that is. This one lady was literally talking in my ear.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 18, 2015)

Now that summer is here, two words: BOOB MONEY!!!!!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 19, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> Now that summer is here, two words: BOOB MONEY!!!!!



I'm citing that as my reason to never go for backup


----------



## Loki (Jun 19, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> Now that summer is here, two words: BOOB MONEY!!!!!


What do you mean since it's summer? I get boob money all year round!


----------



## NPC (Jun 20, 2015)

Guests that don't finish their sentences or ask valid questions. OR, guests that give me WAY too much irrelevant information any time I ask a simple question, thus making their transaction last way longer than necessary. THESE people are the bane of my existence. I hate it when I get a guest who comes up to Guest Service, and they don't know how to articulate the need they have, so they'll say something like....

GUEST: "I got this as a gift." (pause)

Me: "Okay, so would you like to return it?"

GUEST: "Yeah."

Me: "Okay, do you have a gift receipt?"

GUEST: "No, but it was too small, and it was raining today, and carrots are purple because I have a grandma."

Me: "Kaaay, well can I see your ID?"

GUEST: "Okay" (pause)

Me: "I need to scan your ID for the return."

GUEST: "Oh." (few minutes pass while they browse through their disgustingly unorganized wallet or purse that is an accurate symbol for the idiotic chaos they must live in)

Me: "Thank you. Okay, so that's going to give you $20, on a gift card, okay?"

GUEST: "Oh well I just want another one."

Me:


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jun 22, 2015)

I flove when guests wait until I give the total to then start fishing out their means of payment. You know you're eventually going to have to pay for your crap. Be prepared. Thanks!


----------



## CashierTM (Jun 22, 2015)

I love it when you see a Guest approach and you say "Hi, did you find everything alright?" and they respond with "And more" then they laugh, and I have to fake laugh because EVERYONE SAYS THAT. EVERYONE. YOU'RE NOT THE FIRST ONE TO TELL ME.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 22, 2015)

CashierTM said:


> I love it when you see a Guest approach and you say "Hi, did you find everything alright?" and they respond with "And more" then they laugh, and I have to fake laugh because EVERYONE SAYS THAT. EVERYONE. YOU'RE NOT THE FIRST ONE TO TELL ME.


I like that much better than getting chewed out because we're out of (fill in the blank with limited qty seasonal item we won't be getting back in). 
During a time when we were having problems with on-hands, my ETL told us SPECIFICALLY not to ask if they found everything because of complaints.


----------



## CashierTM (Jun 22, 2015)

Lol, that's pretty sad...I haven't had to do that yet...key word _yet._


----------



## Kartman (Jun 22, 2015)

I move too fast to talk to guests.

It would be rude of me to attempt that...

They just see a flash of red and khaki...


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jun 23, 2015)

CashierTM said:


> I love it when you see a Guest approach and you say "Hi, did you find everything alright?" and they respond with "And more" then they laugh, and I have to fake laugh because EVERYONE SAYS THAT. EVERYONE. YOU'RE NOT THE FIRST ONE TO TELL ME.



They actually tell you in Target cashier training NOT to ask "did you find everything alright" because the CL is too late to find things.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 23, 2015)

What's a CL?


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 23, 2015)

Kartman said:


> What's a CL?


Check lane


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jun 23, 2015)

I hear certain colleagues of mine ask that all the time.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 23, 2015)

Loki said:


> What do you mean since it's summer? I get boob money all year round!


Well, living where it snows in the winter, women usually cover them up in the winter, not so much in the summer


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 23, 2015)

To go along with my "IHIW" post....my name tag has my "given" name, but I go by my "nickname" (think Elizabeth/Beth). Yesterday, we had a guest come to pick up their medication and say "I called yesterday (which would have been Sunday) and 'Elizabeth' told me it was ready & only $5!" Oh really?!?!?! "Elizabeth" hasn't worked since Thursday, so I'm not sure how you talked to her "yesterday;" you have no refills, so there's no way it could be ready; & it's NEVER been $5, even WITH the copay card on file (the copay card only brings it down to $18). Are you by any chance related to the "I dropped it off with tgtcpht" guest who was in as well?


----------



## TiedAndDropped (Jun 23, 2015)

OffYaPhone said:


> I flove when guests wait until I give the total to then start fishing out their means of payment. You know you're eventually going to have to pay for your crap. Be prepared. Thanks!


And if that means of payment is cash - you can be sure that they'll root through three different places in their purse for the exact coins they need to avoid getting change back.


----------



## Circle9 (Jun 23, 2015)

Jill of All Trades said:


> They actually tell you in Target cashier training NOT to ask "did you find everything alright" because the CL is too late to find things.


I was told this too but I hear our cashiers ask it all the time and I'm wondering just what are you going to do if the customer says "no?"


----------



## Kartman (Jun 23, 2015)

I LOL when a cashier asks me "Is this all you need?"

I wanna respond "No - hold on, I'll be back. I want more stuff!"


----------



## CashierTM (Jun 23, 2015)

Jill of All Trades said:


> They actually tell you in Target cashier training NOT to ask "did you find everything alright" because the CL is too late to find things.



A.S.A.N.T.S. My Target store says TO ask the Guest that.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jun 24, 2015)

CashierTM said:


> A.S.A.N.T.S. My Target store says TO ask the Guest that.




In this case I'm talking about the official Target training video, so it's not ASANTS.  Your store is just wrong.  Wanna fight?


----------



## Stubio (Jun 24, 2015)

Cart corral is 30 feet north of you but you decided to walk 30 feet south instead to put it up against the curb because you see there's 1 already there so monkey see monkey do.
I get off my lunch and now there's 7 of them.


----------



## CashierTM (Jun 24, 2015)

Jill of All Trades said:


> In this case I'm talking about the official Target training video, so it's not ASANTS.  Your store is just wrong.  Wanna fight?



What Training video? Just because it's an official Target thing doesn't mean that my store will show me it...or make me do it. A.S.A.N.T.S. , A.S.A.N.T.S. , A.S.A.N.T.S.
I think I would know if I was not supposed to ask the Guests a question, my trainer said to ask, and my GSTL always asks Guests right before he pushes the REDcard. Don't tell me how my store runs.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 24, 2015)

Fight! Fight! Fight!!!


----------



## DoWork (Jun 24, 2015)

Stubio said:


> Cart corral is 30 feet north of you but you decided to walk 30 feet south instead to put it up against the curb because you see there's 1 already there so monkey see monkey do.
> I get off my lunch and now there's 7 of them.



If only there was a cliff or a sink hole. Lemmings.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 27, 2015)

I remember reading NOT to ask the guest at the check lanes if they found everything.


----------



## Kroneru (Jun 28, 2015)

Red and Khakis----√
Name tag----------√
PDA-in-hand-------√
Walkie-------------√
SFS cart-----------√

*subtle hesitation* "Do... you work here?"


----------



## luna831 (Jun 28, 2015)

Are you open even though the fuk light is on.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 29, 2015)

WHAT THE FUCK DOES ASANTS MEAN?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 29, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> WHAT THE FUCK DOES ASANTS MEAN?!?!?!?!?!?!?!




Check my sig.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 29, 2015)

Ass ants are the worst.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 29, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> Check my sig.


It doesn't show up on my phone


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 29, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> WHAT THE FUCK DOES ASANTS MEAN?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



All Stores Are Not The Same (A.S.A.N.T.S)
Racism or other derogatory remarks will result in a mod bringing down the hammer.
Don't use your real name, picture, employee or store number, unless you enjoy the idea of potential termination.
Making your snark clear is fun with the sarcasm font, Courier New.

Commie's sig...


----------



## Redzee (Jun 29, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Ass ants are the worst.


Especially when they shift on you. Could disturb a resting bitch face. Gotta love Breakroom Figures of Speech .


----------



## Junehymn (Jun 30, 2015)

Does anyone else experience the phenomenon of guests shopping for rugs/mats, putting them on the floor, standing on them and really deeply considering their decision, deciding not to buy said rug/mat, and leaving it on the floor?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 30, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> All Stores Are Not The Same (A.S.A.N.T.S)
> Racism or other derogatory remarks will result in a mod bringing down the hammer.
> Don't use your real name, picture, employee or store number, unless you enjoy the idea of potential termination.
> Making your snark clear is fun with the sarcasm font, Courier New.
> Commie's sig...


Thanks


----------



## IndyTM12 (Jul 1, 2015)

Junehymn said:


> Does anyone else experience the phenomenon of guests shopping for rugs/mats, putting them on the floor, standing on them and really deeply considering their decision, deciding not to buy said rug/mat, and leaving it on the floor?



YES! YES! YES!


----------



## squirrely (Jul 1, 2015)

Most of my peeves have been covered in this thread, but here's a few I have to add. 

1. Guests who figure out they need a cart halfway through their shopping trip, come across your cart of go backs and take everything out and put it on a random shelf, to include your PDA! 

2. Guests who let their babies chew on the merchandise and then just put it on the belt, sopping wet! Or wonder why you can't scan the item after their kid basically ate the price tag! So gross!


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 1, 2015)

Guests who don't even acknowledge your presence when you CIHYFS them (even if there is no way they did not see or hear you).


----------



## GoldenSun4 (Jul 1, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> Guests who don't even acknowledge your presence when you CIHYFS them (even if there is no way they did not see or hear you).


what is CIHYFS?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 1, 2015)

Then they hit the call button.


----------



## Phoenix26 (Jul 1, 2015)

GoldenSun4 said:


> what is CIHYFS?


It stands for Can I Help You Find Something


----------



## Kartman (Jul 1, 2015)

These guests would make me feel uncomfortable!


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jul 2, 2015)

One of them was arrested because his mom saw him on the video and turned him in. What a bunch of fucking idiots.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 2, 2015)

I wonder what scared them off?


----------



## DoWork (Jul 2, 2015)

Fucking animals.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 2, 2015)

Kartman said:


> I wonder what scared them off?


A posse of tm's guarding electronics, maybe?


----------



## Loki (Jul 3, 2015)

I hate when guests try to shop through my basket of abandons and they're like





And I'm all


----------



## GoldenSun4 (Jul 3, 2015)

not super interesting, but i can't stand when a guest throws their items on the belt at me. do people not understand that throwing stuff at me is considered rude or...?


----------



## sajaegi (Jul 4, 2015)

guests who originally wanted to pay with their card but then do a cash payment
in exact change
so it takes them four days to dig all those damn pennies out of their pockets
and another two for me to count them all.

thanks. that was worth a hundred red transactions i swear to god


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jul 6, 2015)

GoldenSun4 said:


> not super interesting, but i can't stand when a guest throws their items on the belt at me. do people not understand that throwing stuff at me is considered rude or...?


Just no damn home training at all. Whenever guests do that on my lane, I flare out my nostrils, take in a big breath and then push it out really loudly, all while shaking my head. It's gross.


----------



## DoWork (Jul 6, 2015)

Guests invading personal space without saying anything. I'm on my knees stocking a lower shelf. Old lady comes behind me, while I'm unaware, and I see this old, wrinkly, sun scorched arm pass inches of my face. Not a word. 

An "excuse me" would have sufficed.

I hope your Chobani was out of date. Also, you smell like an ash tray and a bottle of Jergens had sloppy sex in a hot car.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 6, 2015)

Oh, the imagery that conjures! LFAO


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 6, 2015)

DoWork said:


> Guests invading personal space without saying anything. I'm on my knees stocking a lower shelf. Old lady comes behind me, while I'm unaware, and I see this old, wrinkly, sun scorched arm pass inches of my face. Not a word.
> 
> An "excuse me" would have sufficed.



I've always hated when I'm cashing and a guest reaches behind me to throw something in my garbage bin. Seriously, it's my space, not yours, and there's a garbage can like 10 feet away at Starbucks.


----------



## pimiro (Aug 6, 2015)

I've nodded "Yes!" to so many gripes in this thread, but here are mine:

1. Guests that interrupt me when I'm trying to help another guest. (I'm sorry but this guest is just as important, and I can't clone myself to help both of you. If I could, I would stop working at Target and capitalize on that)
2. Guests that let their children cough all over the place without asking them to cover their mouths (Yeah, your kid is sick, and that sucks, but come on.. I don't want to get sick too..)
3. Guests that feel the need to open a bunch of those Minecraft blindboxes just to look for the one they don't have and when they decide they can't find it, they leave empty or opened boxes all over the shelf and store. (Ugh. Just.. ugh..)
4. Extreme couponers who try to use coupons fraudulently and get mad when I scour the fine print on the coupon.
5. Guests who let their kids throw things off the shelves, onto the floor, and every place but its original spot and don't bother to say anything to them. The worst is when we make eye contact and they just walk away.
6. "Yo Hablo Espanol?" No, I don't speak Spanish. No I'm not lieing to you. No really.. I don't. Why are you giving me that look like I'm trying to avoid helping you??
7. Guests who ignore the express lane rules and dump 30-40 items on the express lane belt before I have time to look up and redirect them to another lane.
8. Guests that insist I search the entirety of the backroom for an item that is out of stock and has no backroom location because they *feel* it might be somewhere back there.
9. The bouncing of those damn end-cap balls all over the store and finding them in my reshop cart ALL THE TIME. I'm sure many of you know which ones I'm talking about.
10. Guests who get upset when the item they found in the sale spot is not actually on sale even though you just handed us a purse that isn't the backpack on sale this week for that price you thought the purse would be. The sales tag says backpack on it, and what you're holding there is definitely not a backpack.


----------



## AdItemOnly (Aug 8, 2015)

pimiro said:


> 9. The bouncing of those damn end-cap balls all over the store and finding them in my reshop cart ALL THE TIME. I'm sure many of you know which ones I'm talking about.



ours finally went clearance and that wretched display cage is now gone


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 8, 2015)

Guests who drop off "questionable" Rxs, then stand there and WATCH us the entire time. Yes, we ARE checking up on it to verify it's not fake, too soon, whatever....


----------



## TallAPGuy (Aug 8, 2015)

AdItemOnly said:


> ours finally went clearance and that wretched display cage is now gone


Lucky bastard. I had a 10 year old kick one into my face the other day, knocking my glasses off. Amazingly I caught them, and the kid was extremely embarrassed so I just told him not to kick stuff around the store, but they've been a pain since we've gotten them.


----------



## AdItemOnly (Aug 8, 2015)

TallAPGuy said:


> Lucky bastard. I had a 10 year old kick one into my face the other day, knocking my glasses off. Amazingly I caught them, and the kid was extremely embarrassed so I just told him not to kick stuff around the store, but they've been a pain since we've gotten them.



If you can dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball lolol


----------



## TallAPGuy (Aug 8, 2015)

AdItemOnly said:


> If you can dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball lolol


Yeah, I am usually good at dodging things headed for my head, but I was talking to another guest and was facing the wrong direction.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Aug 9, 2015)

pimiro said:


> 8. Guests that insist I search the entirety of the backroom for an item that is out of stock and has no backroom location because they *feel* it might be somewhere back there.



I call that a free break. Once the guest insists several times, they've brought it upon themselves.


----------



## TeamRed (Aug 9, 2015)

I hate when guests kids play on the cash registers ( next register) oooh isn't it so adorable!!! They play with the keys while the parents are A- Chatting on the phone B- Talking to another parent C- Not paying attention   When the parents finally get a clue they say oh so sorrry!!!!! ( mumbling to myself) ya sure,,,,,,,,,,,,,, They just shut off the cash register........ They just pulled off a bunch of bags!! Another good one is when guests reach over the counter to grab your bags. Rude much??  Another pet peeve is when guests kids sit where I put the bags!


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 9, 2015)

Story I told before was when I was nearly done ringing up a mom's dorm purchase (~$400) when the register went dark. 
I looked down & saw a little boy, about 4 with his finger on the kill button; his mom was at the next register over.
I told her what had happened & her response was "Oopsie."
I moved the guest over to another lane while she ripped the toddler's mom a new one.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Aug 10, 2015)

Because I'm a mother, I will (and have) tell kids to please stop doing something when they're parents won't. I use my "nice" voice, I don't yell, but I shouldn't have to parent somebody's child when they're standing right there!


----------



## daninnj (Aug 10, 2015)

Guests that stand over you when you're zoning a section they want to get to without saying anything. I go extra slow for them.
When guests pick up frozen chicken breasts and then find the fresh ones and leave the frozen ones where the fresh ones are. Same with sausage, fruit, and anything else that has both fresh and frozen counterparts.

Shit like this:





KYS


----------



## judgemental (Aug 10, 2015)

when guest come into the store


----------



## Targe (Aug 10, 2015)

Destroying our snack aisle and then whomever stocks that aisle taking an hour because of how much push is in there, and because of the zone.

Makes me glad I have been in BR lately.


----------



## LilMissVO (Aug 10, 2015)

poohbear80 said:


> Am I supposed to build a pyramid?



*Knock knock kn-knock knock*

Do you wanna build a pyramid? 

.... I couldnt help myself on that one.


----------



## LilMissVO (Aug 10, 2015)

Anyone who approaches from the side while I am CLEARLY helping out someone else needs to be slapped upside the head.

And anyone who keeps INSISTING that an item that doesnt belong to us does even though I've searched for it online, using the mydevice, the POS item locate, even item sort and found diddly squat but they still demand a refund need to GTFO. I'm not giving you my store's money.


----------



## TeamRed (Aug 10, 2015)

I always freak out when kids are standing in the carts or leaning over in the carts ( not strapped in) being the nervous wreck I am I gently say please sit down I'll give you a sticker!! I know the parents might get mad but it's better than them falling down and getting injured. I used to say something when the would lay under the carts ( another dangerous thing) but it's a losing battle on that one.......


----------



## DoWork (Aug 10, 2015)

TeamRed said:


> I always freak out when kids are standing in the carts or leaning over in the carts ( not strapped in) being the nervous wreck I am I gently say please sit down I'll give you a sticker!! I know the parents might get mad but it's better than them falling down and getting injured. I used to say something when the would lay under the carts ( another dangerous thing) but it's a losing battle on that one.......



Darwinism is sometimes extended to those under the care of morons.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Aug 10, 2015)

TeamRed said:


> I always freak out when kids are standing in the carts or leaning over in the carts ( not strapped in) being the nervous wreck I am I gently say please sit down I'll give you a sticker!! I know the parents might get mad but it's better than them falling down and getting injured. I used to say something when the would lay under the carts ( another dangerous thing) but it's a losing battle on that one.......



Damned if you do, damned if you don't.

"MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS, IF MY CHILD WANTS TO STAND IN THE CART, LET THEM!"

"HOW DARE YOU NOT WATCH MY CHILD AND LET THEM FALL OUT OF THE CART AND GET HURT!"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 12, 2015)

LilMissVO said:


> Anyone who approaches from the side while I am CLEARLY helping out someone else needs to be slapped upside the head.
> 
> And anyone who keeps INSISTING that an item that doesnt belong to us does even though I've searched for it online, using the mydevice, the POS item locate, even item sort and found diddly squat but they still demand a refund need to GTFO. I'm not giving you my store's money.


We get this all the time. They will bring Equate or Wal-whatever boxes and want to know what aisle it is in. We show them our equivalent and they say, "No, I want THIS EXACT PRODUCT!" We tell them it came from Walgreens or Walmart or wherever and they INSIST they "just bought it here a few months ago." No, those are X store brands...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 12, 2015)

Multiple discount cards. We don't have time to run 5+ different discount cards to find you the "best price" on your $10 rx. Plus, we get charged a transaction fee on some of them, even if we don't actually end up using it, some are as high as $8! Some independent pharmacies won't even accept these because they lose a TON of money just for TRYING them. They have certain ones they will and that's it!


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 12, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> We get this all the time. They will bring Equate or Wal-whatever boxes and want to know what aisle it is in. We show them our equivalent and they say, "No, I want THIS EXACT PRODUCT!" We tell them it came from Walgreens or Walmart or wherever and they INSIST they "just bought it here a few months ago." No, those are X store brands...


Doesn't it usually say on the back of the box "Distributed by Walmart" or something like that?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 12, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> Doesn't it usually say on the back of the box "Distributed by Walmart" or something like that?


Yes, but they don't want to relinquish the item to us so we can actually SHOW that to them....sometimes, they just have it written on a list. I had one guy INSISTING that we carried "Wal-Phed," which is Walgreen's pseudo ephedrine (or their PE version). His wife told him he could get it at Target behind the counter & that's what she wrote on her list. I had the hardest time convincing him ours was the same thing. I finally pulled it up on my phone and showed him it was Wal-Phed stood for WALgreens pseudo ePHEDrine. Then, she had Equate Ibuprofen, which is Walmart's ibuprofen. Again, I had to pull it up on my phone to show him that was Walmart's. He said, "She's crazy if she thinks I'm driving all over god's creation to get this crap! She's getting what I'm buying and she'll LIKE IT!"


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 12, 2015)

LilMissVO said:


> And anyone who keeps INSISTING that an item that doesnt belong to us does even though I've searched for it online, using the mydevice, the POS item locate, even item sort and found diddly squat but they still demand a refund need to GTFO. I'm not giving you my store's money.


Had a lady trying to return a pr of girls' shoes from Wally. I pointed out that they were Trend Basics, a Wally brand but she insisted she'd gotten them here. "I KNOW you sell them!"
The lady behind her said "Ah, no....those are Walmart. I work there. That's our brand."



TeamRed said:


> I always freak out when kids are standing in the carts or leaning over in the carts ( not strapped in) being the nervous wreck I am I gently say please sit down I'll give you a sticker!! I know the parents might get mad but it's better than them falling down and getting injured. I used to say something when the would lay under the carts ( another dangerous thing) but it's a losing battle on that one.......


Had the lady on her phone even after her toddler flipped over the edge of the cart & hit the floor head-first. We're running for an ice pack while she told her caller "Tsk, gotta go....Jaston just fell out of the cart."
My grand-nephew got his finger broken from riding underneath the cart (shopping with daddy). When my niece found out, she ripped Daddy a new one saying "Aunt Redeye tells us about these stories ALL THE TIME! WHY would you let him DO this?!"


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 12, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> My grand-nephew got his finger broken from riding underneath the cart (shopping with daddy). When my niece found out, she ripped Daddy a new one saying "Aunt Redeye tells us about these stories ALL THE TIME! WHY would you let him DO this?!"



I'm guilty of letting my oldest ride on the bottom of the cart until the day she decided to stick her finger against the wheel to see what would happen.
Yeah, that never happened again.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeh, sometimes we hear the screaming aaaaaaaaalllllllllll thru the store.


----------



## TiedAndDropped (Aug 12, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> I'm guilty of letting my oldest ride on the bottom of the cart until the day she decided to stick her finger against the wheel to see what would happen.
> Yeah, that never happened again.


Getting their hair caught in a wheel is the worst.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 12, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> I'm guilty of letting my oldest ride on the bottom of the cart until the day she decided to stick her finger against the wheel to see what would happen.
> Yeah, that never happened again.


Ummmm......I did this when I was younger. Got my finger caught between the wheel and the cover. Almost ripped the sucker in half! Yeah.....that was the last time I rode on the bottom of the cart


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 12, 2015)

When someone clears their throat on the phone before they start talking. Seriously, do that shit when the phone is still ringing, BEFORE I answer. It's NASTY!!!!


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 12, 2015)

TiedAndDropped said:


> Getting their hair caught in a wheel is the worst.


Yep, had to get a pair of scissors for a mom to cut her daughter's hair loose.
This after emptying the cart & turning it over so the little girl could stand up because Mom was SURE she could just unwind it from the wheel. Nope.
Didn't get so much as a thank-you but seeing her daughter walk out with one side chopped short because of Mom's stupidity permissiveness was reward enough.


----------



## pimiro (Aug 17, 2015)

AdItemOnly said:


> ours finally went clearance and that wretched display cage is now gone



Ours went clearance too, but we still have one ball left.

Soon... soon it will be done.


----------



## pimiro (Aug 17, 2015)

TeamRed said:


> I hate when guests kids play on the cash registers ( next register) oooh isn't it so adorable!!! They play with the keys while the parents are A- Chatting on the phone B- Talking to another parent C- Not paying attention   When the parents finally get a clue they say oh so sorrry!!!!! ( mumbling to myself) ya sure,,,,,,,,,,,,,, They just shut off the cash register........ They just pulled off a bunch of bags!! Another good one is when guests reach over the counter to grab your bags. Rude much??  Another pet peeve is when guests kids sit where I put the bags!



I once had something similar happen to me when I was covering a cashier shift. This little boy kept sneaking behind me to grab stuff from my go-back bin, and his mom wasn't paying attention. So I just gave him the biggest "You don't want to go there, because if you do, you will know true terror" stare, and he scuttled back to his mom. *flex*



LilMissVO said:


> Anyone who approaches from the side while I am CLEARLY helping out someone else needs to be slapped upside the head..



This. The best part is when they clearly see you helping a guest, and you can see them trying to get your attention by either hovering around your line of sight or actually saying, "Excuse me".

Patience, people. There is enough of my help to go around! But no, I won't stop helping a guest if you interrupt me while I'm trying to help them.


----------



## dumblebore (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm so excited to add to this...

Guests that walk off and leave their empty cart in the CHECKLANE. I've even seen this go down when there is someone behind them! Rude!

Also leaving the cart in front of the door or push the cart up to where the rest of the carts are lined up, but only push it to the side of all the lined up carts so that everyone else follows suit for whatever reason.

Accusing me of false advertising because they can't read signs correctly. Also getting pissed about not getting a million gift cards because they should get a 5.00 gift card for every 25.00 in school supplies and then getting mad at me because it's supposed to be per transaction.

Getting pissed because you don't have the receipt and you want cash back... Or coming in with a gift receipt and getting pissed because you get a gift card. .

Oh and here's the crown jewel... Christmas Eve, I repeat CHRISTMAS EVE while I was super huge pregnant, a lady walks up to me with this heavy ass box (it was some sort of motorized scooter or something) asked if we price matched Kmart, and when I tried to explain that we didn't, she cut me off and threw the box down in front of my feet and walked off. So yeah, it was Christmas Eve, I was noticeably pregnant, and she is rude and drops a box I obviously can't lift at my feet.

Ooo... And one I almost forgot... Guests who can't get it through their head that the debit card is NOT A CREDIT CARD!!!


----------



## zer0nhand (Aug 19, 2015)

This lady started opening every box of fan on the wall to see them as if the pictures on the box weren't convincing enough.


----------



## lovecats (Aug 26, 2015)

zer0nhand said:


> This lady started opening every box of fan on the wall to see them as if the pictures on the box weren't convincing enough.


I've never actually seen anybody do that but have come upon the aftermath .


----------



## Kaitii (Aug 31, 2015)

I really hate it when guests will try to get my attention when I'm on break/lunch/not working yet/just got off and I have either headphones on, a drink in my hand, my cell phone in another, or my purse (sometimes all of the above!!). They do this so so so often, and I kind of just ignore them, especially if I have my phone or headphones on. One guest tried to get me to help them when I was sitting at Starbucks...drinking a frapp. Go away, all of you. I'm clearly not working. At this point I pretty much show up to work with two shirts. Stick a normal one on when I'm not working and take it off when I am.


----------



## Kroneru (Aug 31, 2015)

Walking to breakroom when I spot three chicks looking at rugs. "Hehe, hahaha. Oh look at this one!" One proceeded to start tearing the paper wrapping and unroll this FIVE FOOT rug because the display pic was clearly illustrated to deceive potential patrons. But then she caught my stare of livid-ness and went straight poker face.


----------



## Zone (Aug 31, 2015)

I think I've posted this one before in another thread.

Me: "What's the name on the order?"
Guest: "John Guest. Gee you eee ess tee."
Me: (internally screaming) 'I know how to #$%^ing spell.'


----------



## TallAPGuy (Aug 31, 2015)

Zone said:


> I think I've posted this one before in another thread.
> 
> Me: "What's the name on the order?"
> Guest: "John Guest. Gee you eee ess tee."
> Me: (internally screaming) 'I know how to #$%^ing spell.'


To give the guest credit, you might, but from experience, the gust may be tired of other idiots mispell their very easy to spell name.
It is surprising to me how often people misspell my name.


----------



## r0kudeN4shi (Sep 13, 2015)

Let's see, here are mine:

"Excuse me, do you work here?" No. Even though I have on this red shirt, a name tag with TARGET, and a radio talking on my hip, I do not work here. I am an employee. 
Guests that will hunt me down to ask the above question.
Guests that ask that question when I am on a register doing back up.
Guests who leave cold/frozen food in the laundry detergent aisle.
Guests who leave cold/frozen food anywhere that is not a freezer/cooler.
Guests messing up the cereal as soon as I done it while I am putting away pulls right in in front of me!
Guests in grocery in general.


----------



## lrou98 (Sep 13, 2015)

Guests (adult & children) coughing right in your face.  Yes, I'm behind the checkout but there is no barrier to contain your disgustingness!  When you cough and I can feel the air and germs from you're nasty mouth envelope my face, I REALLY want to punch you in the throat.  I'm just getting over a cold and now I'm feeling it coming back again you fucking whore!


----------



## RhettB (Sep 14, 2015)

Me, at 8:03 in the morning, or at 10:50 at night, to guest -- Can I help you find anything? 
Guest -- Are you open?


----------



## DoWork (Sep 14, 2015)

The guests that put stuff back in the right place, but put the item backwards or upside down: fuuuuuu


----------



## dondon4720 (Sep 14, 2015)

Guests that put their items in the re useable bags and put the bags on the belt making me have to empty said bags then put the stuff back in said bags, drives me freaking crazy  

Chip card stuff (I hear that honking noise in my nightmares)

Guests that grab the plastic bags from the holder causing more than one bag to come off the holder (makes me want to commence neck snapping) because they are too damn impatient for me to grab them off the holder and hand it to them.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Sep 14, 2015)

What drives me nuts is guests, and they are ALWAYS from a certain racial, gender and age bracket- ALWAYS- asking for/demanding extra plastic bags.  I don't know why this drives me nuts, but it does.


Bonus points to whoever can pick out the ethnic group/sex/age bracket I'm talking about.  Maybe it's just my area...


----------



## NPC (Sep 14, 2015)

Jill of All Trades said:


> What drives me nuts is guests, and they are ALWAYS from a certain racial, gender and age bracket- ALWAYS- asking for/demanding extra plastic bags.  I don't know why this drives me nuts, but it does.
> 
> 
> Bonus points to whoever can pick out the ethnic group/sex/age bracket I'm talking about.  Maybe it's just my area...



Old asian ladies!!!


----------



## dondon4720 (Sep 14, 2015)

Jill of All Trades said:


> What drives me nuts is guests, and they are ALWAYS from a certain racial, gender and age bracket- ALWAYS- asking for/demanding extra plastic bags.  I don't know why this drives me nuts, but it does.
> 
> 
> Bonus points to whoever can pick out the ethnic group/sex/age bracket I'm talking about.  Maybe it's just my area...


Old white men and women, at least around here


----------



## lrou98 (Sep 14, 2015)

Brazilian females any age!


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Sep 14, 2015)

Jill of All Trades said:


> What drives me nuts is guests, and they are ALWAYS from a certain racial, gender and age bracket- ALWAYS- asking for/demanding extra plastic bags.  I don't know why this drives me nuts, but it does.





Target NPC said:


> Old asian ladies!!!




WE HAVE A WINNER!


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 14, 2015)

They use them for rain bonnets!


----------



## SnorlaxTM (Sep 14, 2015)

"Hi I just placed an online order, but I was already shopping in the store so I went and picked up everything. Can you authorize it [[even though the Flex team ain't done it]] so it'll get paid through Paypal?"

Oh my god don't place an online order if you're already here you assholes, you're wasting our time!!!


----------



## RhettB (Sep 15, 2015)

dondon4720 said:


> Old white men and women, at least around here



They need them to dispose of their Depends.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 15, 2015)

Me: hi, are you picking up? 
Guest: John
Me: okay, and the last name?
Guest: January 1
Me: can I have the last name?
Guest: It's lisinopril
Me: okay, but I need your last name...
Guest: my doctor should have called it in...
Me: can I have your full name or complete date of birth?!?!?!
Guest: it's not ready? It should have been called in yesterday...
Me: I need your last name or date of birth to look it up....
Guest: you don't know? I'm in here all the time...
Me: I interact with hundreds of people on a weekly basis. I don't remember every person's name. Can you just give it to me for the love of Pete?!?!?!
Guest: well, you just had to ask....it's John Doe. January 1, 1970. 
SMDH!!!!!


----------



## OffYaPhone (Sep 15, 2015)

dondon4720 said:


> Guests that put their items in the re useable bags and put the bags on the belt making me have to empty said bags then put the stuff back in said bags, drives me freaking crazy
> 
> Chip card stuff (I hear that honking noise in my nightmares)
> 
> Guests that grab the plastic bags from the holder causing more than one bag to come off the holder (makes me want to commence neck snapping) because they are too damn impatient for me to grab them off the holder and hand it to them.



I despise when guests leave full baskets/bags on the belt. I will usually ask nicely if they can please place the items on the belt and they comply. But if they don't, I'll just turn the basket/bag upside down and proceed to ring. 

The guest who reaches over really pisses me off. I wonder if they lean over a person's cubicle wall and grab items off their desks. I equate it as the same thing.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 15, 2015)

Try working at Starbucks when people reach into your prep area to grab a lid or straws & you have NO idea where their hands have been.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 15, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Try working at Starbucks when people reach into your prep area to grab a lid or straws & you have NO idea where their hands have been.




I like the ones who try to get around behind you so they can look over your shoulder to see what the gun says (or the computer at the book store).
Not only do they breath down your neck but they like to tell you how you're doing it wrong.

I had a client today gently set his papers on the corner of my desk and start to leave.
When I asked what he needed, he said he didn't want to bother me cause he could tell I was busy.
It really hit home at that point that I didn't work retail anymore.


----------



## Firefox (Sep 16, 2015)

I got "snapped" at the other day. I was heading to my last 15, and on my way to TSC I start hearing this snapping noise. I think nothing of it, and I hear rapid footsteps and the snapping is getting louder. I turn around, and this lady is wobbling toward me snapping her fingers. She just goes "EXCUSE ME! I need help!". I just told her that I'm not a dog, and pointed her to the cosmetics brand team member who was about 5 feet away before I continued on my journey to my wonderful last break. I was having a bad shift and ain't nobody gonna pull that shit on me


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 16, 2015)

While doing pizzas at FA one time, a guy whistled for me & pointed to the counter in front of him. 
I came over carrying my largest knife & slapped it blade-side on the counter not far from his hands.
He jumped & I quietly said "Need something?"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 17, 2015)

Firefox said:


> I got "snapped" at the other day. I was heading to my last 15, and on my way to TSC I start hearing this snapping noise. I think nothing of it, and I hear rapid footsteps and the snapping is getting louder. I turn around, and this lady is wobbling toward me snapping her fingers. She just goes "EXCUSE ME! I need help!". I just told her that I'm not a dog, and pointed her to the cosmetics brand team member who was about 5 feet away before I continued on my journey to my wonderful last break. I was having a bad shift and ain't nobody gonna pull that shit on me


I've had people do that in pharmacy. Or they will whistle. That's when I say, "I'll be right with you" and finish whatever I'm doing....as.slowly.as.possible. If you're going to be rude, your ugly ass can wait!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 17, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> While doing pizzas at FA one time, a guy whistled for me & pointed to the counter in front of him.
> I came over carrying my largest knife & slapped it blade-side on the counter not far from his hands.
> He jumped & I quietly said "Need something?"


I've walked over to the counter carrying a counting spatula before. They changed their tune REAL QUICK!!!


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Sep 18, 2015)

"I'm not a dog so I don't respond to snaps or whistles.  I'll be back in awhile to see if you need anything."


--my go-to line while waitressing,  most of the time it meant a zero tip but I have to draw the line somewhere when it comes to my personal dignity.  I will not serve someone who snaps or whistles for me.  Ever.  Don't care who it is or who's watching.


----------



## Voicetarget (Sep 19, 2015)

Biggest pet peeve is when they ask you a question and start walking away as you are trying to find the information. Like who do you think you are, I'm not following you, you are the one seeking me for help. Its just disrespectful and annoying.


----------



## NPC (Sep 19, 2015)

Voicetarget said:


> Biggest pet peeve is when they ask you a question and start walking away as you are trying to find the information. Like who do you think you are, I'm not following you, you are the one seeking me for help. Its just disrespectful and annoying.



I hate this. It makes me scream on the inside. Like, "You mother fucker, you're making me yell, because you insist on walking away as I answer you." Maybe the trick would be to whisper softer and softer as they back away. And when they say "What?" answer, "OH! Well you were walking away, so I assumed I was talking too loud."

I also hate when guests ask were something is the SECOND they get through the door. Dammit! Look first! Explore! Where are the TVs? It's along the giant, huge ass, wall, spanning at least 20-30 feet long!!! If you actually walked around the store for 5 minutes, you probably would have found it! In fact they're practically unavoidable!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 19, 2015)

Walk around the store?! Who does THAT?!
I'm walking only because I can't find an electric cart!


----------



## Voicetarget (Sep 20, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> I hate this. It makes me scream on the inside. Like, "You mother fucker, you're making me yell, because you insist on walking away as I answer you." Maybe the trick would be to whisper softer and softer as they back away. And when they say "What?" answer, "OH! Well you were walking away, so I assumed I was talking too loud."
> 
> I also hate when guests ask were something is the SECOND they get through the door. Dammit! Look first! Explore! Where are the TVs? It's along the giant, huge ass, wall, spanning at least 20-30 feet long!!! If you actually walked around the store for 5 minutes, you probably would have found it! In fact they're practically unavoidable!



I'm actually gonna try that trick out, it really annoys me to no end, and it happens a lot. Thanks for the idea


----------



## queencat (Sep 21, 2015)

Zone said:


> I think I've posted this one before in another thread.
> 
> Me: "What's the name on the order?"
> Guest: "John Guest. Gee you eee ess tee."
> Me: (internally screaming) 'I know how to #$%^ing spell.'





TallAPGuy said:


> To give the guest credit, you might, but from experience, the gust may be tired of other idiots mispell their very easy to spell name.
> It is surprising to me how often people misspell my name.



That's me. I work in an area with a large Eastern European immigrant population. This happens at least once a day:

"What's the name on the order?"
"Krestovozdvizhenskiy."
"...Can you spell that for me?"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 22, 2015)

When guests call in prescriptions that are out of refills, so we have to contact the doctor for a new prescription, and ask "how long is that going to take?" Gee, I don't know, it depends on how quickly your doctor gets back to us....."you mean, you can't tell me when it will be ready?" Let me check my crystal ball......


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 22, 2015)

Or they call in a prescription on the IVR, get a text that it's ready, then call in to see which prescription the text was regarding. Well, which fricking prescription did you call in, dumbass?!?!?!?!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm the opposite.
I'll get a text that (random number) Rx is ready to be picked up so I have to dig thru everyone's meds to see which one it is. lol


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 22, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> I'm the opposite.
> I'll get a text that (random number) Rx is ready to be picked up so I have to dig thru everyone's meds to see which one it is. lol


The most annoying part is that we've told these people how to change their settings to tell them exactly which med is ready and they just don't do it. I've even OFFERED to do it for one guest who calls MULTIPLE times a day and she said "No, I'll get around to it eventually....." that was over 6 months ago 


Forgot to mention she HAS the "Healthful" app so it would be simple to do....


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Sep 22, 2015)

Jill of All Trades said:


> "I'm not a dog so I don't respond to snaps or whistles.  I'll be back in awhile to see if you need anything."
> 
> 
> --my go-to line while waitressing,  most of the time it meant a zero tip but I have to draw the line somewhere when it comes to my personal dignity.  I will not serve someone who snaps or whistles for me.  Ever.  Don't care who it is or who's watching.


Yesterday, i had a guest start clapping his hands to get my attention. I just kept walking and was like nope not helping you.


----------



## FRoperator (Sep 23, 2015)

my biggest pet peeve is when people read the online data bases and call the store EVEN WHEN IT SAYS ITS ONLINE ONLY. We're not an exception.


----------



## Michaela (Sep 24, 2015)

1. Guests who think I'm rude because I won't give them a gift card when they didn't have the right items to get the gift card.
2. Guests who tell me my eye make up is ridiculous (I have designs on my eyes because I am an artist)
3. When my light is off, I'm closed. I wanna go on break or lunch or go home
4. Guests who expect speedy check outs
5. When a guest sees me clean a lane then say "don't put the clothes on there, it's dirty and wet." To their child or spouse. Or if there is frozen foods and they see the person in front of them has frozen food, they complain about it. It's like calm your tits. I can clean it.
6. When I don't give them the right change and I'm a penny or a coin off. -.- 
7. When their coupon doesn't work and it's for the wrong thing and I try to explain why I can't accept it
8. Coupons in general
9. Rushes


----------



## Kartman (Sep 24, 2015)

Michaela said:


> 4. Guests who expect speedy check outs



Really? Doesn't everyone expect this?


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 24, 2015)

*Very Slow Burn *
Grocery Store | Victoria, BC, Canada | At The Checkout, Bizarre
_(I am working in a large grocery store on a busy Saturday. Each till has at least eight people in line, and I can’t even see the end of the queue. I am scanning items as quickly as I possibly can and have not made any mistakes. My next customer is a lady with two overflowing carts of groceries, so I greet her and start scanning her items at my usual pace.)_

*Customer:* “SLOW DOWN!”

*Me:* _*startled*_ “I’m sorry?”

*Customer:* “SLOW DOWN! I don’t like it when you scan my items so quickly.”

_(I double check her bill but see no mistakes.)_

*Customer:* “And I like to watch you scan every item so don’t touch another thing until I’m done unloading!”

_(The line up is still quite long behind her, and she has barely unloaded any items onto the belt. No amount of reasoning will convince her to let me start scanning her items until she has unloaded each product, one by one.)_

*Me:* _*resumes scanning*_

*Customer:* “I said not so fast! Do I have to report you to your manager?”

_(In the end I had to scan her items at a snail’s pace, several people change queues, and when she finally pays and leaves she’s still muttering about reporting me to my manager.)_

*Next Customer:* “Please scan my items as quickly as you’d like. I don’t mind!”

_Not always right: funny & stupid customer stories_


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Sep 24, 2015)

Michaela said:


> 6. When I don't give them the right change and I'm a penny or a coin off. -.-


Lol, its your fault for not giving them the correct change! It is almost inexcusable.


----------



## TargetMom (Sep 24, 2015)

Michaela said:


> 1. Guests who think I'm rude because I won't give them a gift card when they didn't have the right items to get the gift card.
> 2. Guests who tell me my eye make up is ridiculous (I have designs on my eyes because I am an artist)
> 3. When my light is off, I'm closed. I wanna go on break or lunch or go home
> 4. Guests who expect speedy check outs
> ...



Why do you think you can give people the wrong change and they should be ok with that?


----------



## lovecats (Sep 26, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> While doing pizzas at FA one time, a guy whistled for me & pointed to the counter in front of him.
> I came over carrying my largest knife & slapped it blade-side on the counter not far from his hands.
> He jumped & I quietly said "Need something?"


You just made me laugh!  I wish I could've given you around a million likes!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 26, 2015)

Long time, no see Lovecats!
How ya been?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 28, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> While doing pizzas at FA one time, a guy whistled for me & pointed to the counter in front of him.
> I came over carrying my largest knife & slapped it blade-side on the counter not far from his hands.
> He jumped & I quietly said "Need something?"


Too cool, @redeye58 ! Don't mess with me!


----------



## lovecats (Sep 29, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Long time, no see Lovecats!
> How ya been?


I've been fine.  Just haven't been on here in a few days.  It's so nice to be missed .


----------



## Kaitii (Oct 11, 2015)

Okay but

guests who bring baskets up on the counter...and make me empty them

I'm 5ft 2in and I literally have to tip toe and tip the basket over a lil to reach to get everything and I don't want to dump it out/tip it any more than I have to because guests also have a very bad habit of sticking glass randomly in there and ain't no way am I gonna get yelled at for accidentally breaking it


----------



## OffYaPhone (Oct 12, 2015)

Kaitii said:


> Okay but
> 
> guests who bring baskets up on the counter...and make me empty them
> 
> I'm 5ft 2in and I literally have to tip toe and tip the basket over a lil to reach to get everything and I don't want to dump it out/tip it any more than I have to because guests also have a very bad habit of sticking glass randomly in there and ain't no way am I gonna get yelled at for accidentally breaking it


I feel your pain. I'm 5-3.  I will (and have) asked them (politely -- or at least I attempt to be polite) to please empty the basket and place the items on the belt as well as put the basket at the head of the lane so that it can be collected by the cart attendant.


----------



## 6ryan4 (Oct 17, 2015)

"Can you check the back" sends me into a spiraling rampage, especially when I know nothing is in the back. It's not like we just have a pile of stuff in the electronics stock room to rifle through and find what you want. What do you want me to do, stand in the backroom with my thumb up my ass? I also hate guests who snap at me and give me a firm "no" when I ask them if they want a REDcard. Look, I know the REDcards are worthless pieces of shit and that you don't want one, but I'm trying to do my job. No reason to get snippy with me. And on top of that, I've had a couple of guests ruin my pitch for the rest of the line before during a cashier shift by bringing up the identity breach from a few years ago. Now nobody in the rest of the line will even consider getting one and they'll think I'm a dick for even asking, but if I don't ask, my GSTL will get angry. Thanks, asshole.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 17, 2015)

6ryan4 said:


> "Can you check the back" sends me into a spiraling rampage, especially when I know nothing is in the back. It's not like we just have a pile of stuff in the electronics stock room to rifle through and find what you want. What do you want me to do, stand in the backroom with my thumb up my ass?


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 17, 2015)

6ryan4 said:


> "Can you check the back" sends me into a spiraling rampage, especially when I know nothing is in the back. It's not like we just have a pile of stuff in the electronics stock room to rifle through and find what you want. What do you want me to do, stand in the backroom with my thumb up my ass? I also hate guests who snap at me and give me a firm "no" when I ask them if they want a REDcard. Look, I know the REDcards are worthless pieces of shit and that you don't want one, but I'm trying to do my job. No reason to get snippy with me. And on top of that, I've had a couple of guests ruin my pitch for the rest of the line before during a cashier shift by bringing up the identity breach from a few years ago. Now nobody in the rest of the line will even consider getting one and they'll think I'm a dick for even asking, but if I don't ask, my GSTL will get angry. Thanks, asshole.



If the guest is that insistent, just look at it as a break from being on the floor.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 17, 2015)

I really, really want to ask a guest to help me look for something in the back when they insist I literally go back there.

I'd take them back and even take them to the right section. And then when they look at the packed aisles with items sitting in wacos, they will inevitably ask how we're supposed to find it.

And that is when I can smack them across the head with my PDA.


----------



## HLEtm (Oct 18, 2015)

1. When guests hand you the incorrect amount of change, then when you inform them they get pissed and snatch the money back to re-count it them selves.
2. When guests leave their 7 year old child at the registers to put everything on the belt and back into the carriage as they stand in the back looking through the magazines.
3. When parents bring their children into the toy section of target and literally walk through every single isle letting their children touch and throw shit everywhere while they just sit on their phone. This is not a place where you bring your child to "play".
4. When you go to answer a call box and the guest does not understand that you have to clear that said call box before you can help them.
5. Idiots who actually ask "why are these knives locked in here, could I see one?" 
6. People who open every product they pick up in cosmetics and put it on the back of their hand, this is not Sephora, those are not testers. 
7. The infamous "do you work here?" 
8. Deciding they don't want more then half of the items they have put onto the belt after I have already scanned them.
9. Guests who claim they saw something on an end cap "a few months ago" & is now wondering where it went. 
10. Guests who see that you are already helping someone, but still proceed to ask for help that second.


----------



## Kaitii (Oct 18, 2015)

6ryan4 said:


> And on top of that, I've had a couple of guests ruin my pitch for the rest of the line before during a cashier shift by bringing up the identity breach from a few years ago. Now nobody in the rest of the line will even consider getting one and they'll think I'm a dick for even asking, but if I don't ask, my GSTL will get angry. Thanks, asshole.



I actually found that telling them "if you think about it, that could have happened to anyone, even a bank." or "well it's unfortunate that it happened, but because of that we've upgraded our security and with the chip cards it's even more secure now" gets them thinking about it. They rarely ever get one, but now they're not flat out rejecting it and are open to listening.


----------



## Zone Red (Oct 18, 2015)

Kaitii said:


> I actually found that telling them "if you think about it, that could have happened to anyone, even a bank." or "well it's unfortunate that it happened, but because of that we've upgraded our security and with the chip cards it's even more secure now" gets them thinking about it. They rarely ever get one, but now they're not flat out rejecting it and are open to listening.



I'd add that our debit Redcards are more secure because it uses chip and PIN instead of chip and signature. A stolen chip and PIN card is useless unless the thieves know the PIN.


----------



## catrainer (Oct 18, 2015)

Zone Red said:


> I'd add that our debit Redcards are more secure because it uses chip and PIN instead of chip and signature. A stolen chip and PIN card is useless unless the thieves know the PIN.


I think that the chip credit also requires PIN


----------



## Kaitii (Oct 18, 2015)

catrainer said:


> I think that the chip credit also requires PIN


Yeah it does, and most of the guests who just get theirs end up like ????pin????why???where??? apparently completely forgetting they made a pin


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 7, 2015)

during an snl skit tonight they showed someone at a grocery store put a pint of ice cream in the bread aisle. I cringed.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 7, 2015)

I saw that! lol


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 7, 2015)

6ryan4 said:


> And on top of that, I've had a couple of guests ruin my pitch for the rest of the line before during a cashier shift by bringing up the identity breach from a few years ago. Now nobody in the rest of the line will even consider getting one and they'll think I'm a dick for even asking, but if I don't ask, my GSTL will get angry. Thanks, asshole.



I don't believe it ruins your pitch. I more often than not have guests behind such people refer to idiots unable to let something from 2 years ago go, and acknowledge that identity theft is simply a issue no matter what card you use and no matter where you shop.



Kaitii said:


> Yeah it does, and most of the guests who just get theirs end up like ????pin????why???where??? apparently completely forgetting they made a pin



They typically didn't make a pin. When the chip card is sent to you, you have two options.

1. Go online and create a PIN.

2. The first time you use the card. whatever you enter becomes your PIN for all future purchases.


----------



## tomthy (Nov 7, 2015)

When I find a hand basket outside.  Literally the worst ever.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 7, 2015)

Really? Why?


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 7, 2015)

tomthy said:


> When I find a hand basket outside.  Literally the worst ever.


You think that’s bad? My store is in an indoor shopping center and has a parking garage with six levels. Carts everywhere. I had to fill in for the cart attendant once and it was torture.


----------



## tomthy (Nov 7, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> You think that’s bad? My store is in an indoor shopping center and has a parking garage with six levels. Carts everywhere. I had to fill in for the cart attendant once and it was torture.


I will pray for your CA's soul.  I will complain less about my job outside now.


----------



## thetargetman (Nov 19, 2015)

my biggest peeve was the guests who talk on their phone during checkout and didn't even say "hello" to me those guests got the detergent in with the clothing!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 19, 2015)

I had them a LOT over at Starbucks.
They'd be yakking away then lean over & try to order in this loud stage-whisper before going back to their call & apologizing to the person they're talking to while continuing to ignore me.
That's when I decide it's time to grind coffee. On coarse grind.


----------



## thetargetman (Nov 20, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> I had them a LOT over at Starbucks.
> They'd be yakking away then lean over & try to order in this loud stage-whisper before going back to their call & apologizing to the person they're talking to while continuing to ignore me.
> That's when I decide it's time to grind coffee. On coarse grind.


exactly! in my opinion if you have no respect for the person who is serving you or ringing you out than you wont get the best service I can give you. I also prolong the transaction just a little by not pushing "total" right away...  I know I might be childish at times but it feels good to say "Fuck you" without really saying it.


----------



## ClamJammer (Dec 16, 2015)

My peeve: guests at the cafe who refuse to step in front of the register, but instead stand 5 feet down the counter, speak as softly as possible (then get pissed off when you have to say "I'm sorry?" 10 times over the din of all the motors running), and then hand their handful of change over the damn hotdog steamer (which I'm not supposed to accept because it could burn them but, again, they won't effing MOVE!!!).  Like, Jesus H people, you see me using this effing register screen to ring up your order, STEP OVER HERE FFS!!!!!!  You have to be a complete and utter moron (or just incredibly rude) to see that and still make me come down the counter 5 times.

Also: "I can get a hotdog."  Yeah, you can-------how about you ask for one now?  Better yet, say "MAY I PLEASE have a hotdog."  I can handle stupid, but rude gets under my skin.  Assholes.


----------



## CrowsFeet (Dec 16, 2015)

Peeves:

1.  I don't mind that you're calling to see if we have something in stock, but for gods sake know what the fuck you are actually looking for. We sell like 20 different doc McStuffins play sets. Give me the actual name, DCPI, or something. (This does not apply to the Star Shower. If you are calling for that go die.)

2. Guests that hang up on me when I tell them I can put them on hold to check on something. I even remind them it is busy season, and that I haven't forgotten about then when it rings back. This is even better when a team member gets back to you on the item and you have to say never mind. 

3. Letting kids destroy the store. Watch yo damn kids!

4. Half drunk Starbucks cups hidden everywhere. Bonus if you didn't find them the day before and they have rotten milk stink.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Dec 17, 2015)

1. Guests who don't even say hi back when you say hi to them

2. Guests who want me to call every store even though I physically showed them on the my device that all stores are out of stock

3. Guests that want to know exactly when a truck is coming and when exactly the items will be on the floor

4. Guests who keep asking about pie face

5. Guests who look at me stupid when I say I don't have a key let me call someone over that does when I was just walking through electronics

6. Guests who throw crap in my reshop cart because I'm "putting stuff away anyways"

7. Guests who stand there and keep looking back when you have a flat you're trying to take back but won't move their ass

8. Guests who throw cash on the moving belt at the lanes and complain when their money gets sucked in

9. Guests who have the attention span of a thumbtack "the belt is broken can you push your items down please" OK or don't I'll just walk around while you stare at me no worries.  *go go gadget arm*

10. Guests who crop dust the aisles

11. Guests who get mad that the natural peanut butter isn't in a fridge

12. Guests who get mad when you don't speak their language

13. Guests who want you to price check everthing before checking them out

14. Guests who order the wrong stuff and then get mad at the flexi TM that pulled it. Sorry assclown, we pulled what you ordered.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Dec 17, 2015)

CrowsFeet said:


> Peeves:
> 
> 1.  I don't mind that you're calling to see if we have something in stock, but for gods sake know what the fuck you are actually looking for. We sell like 20 different doc McStuffins play sets. Give me the actual name, DCPI, or something. (This does not apply to the Star Shower. If you are calling for that go die.)
> 
> ...



On my way to work I saw my neighbor had the star shower on their house and I yelled out of my window "THAT IS SO DUMB WHY DOES EVERYONE WANT THAT?!"


----------



## BlueSide (Dec 17, 2015)

I always used to hate it when a guest would walk up to the electronics counter, set all their items down, pull out their wallet, and never say a word. Even if you're zoning nearby, not even at the boat. I would make them wait forever and never approach them, until I got complained about once. Then I started walking up to them after a while and asking if they needed help with something. Sometimes they would flat out ignore you and just keep shuffling through their wallet. Or they'd just say "yea." That's it. I'd say "oh! You wanted to pay here? Sure I can do that for you! The lines must be long up front huh? I'm glad I'm not a cashier!" Fuckers.


----------



## BlueSide (Dec 17, 2015)

And I hated questions from guests that had the answers written boldly and clearly on the front of the packaging/sign.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 17, 2015)

Guests who walk up yakking on their phone and just expect you to know who they are/what they want. I refuse to wait on them until they get off the damn phone. One 20-something girl walks up today, just yapping away, so I just stood there. She says to whomever she's talking to, "hold on, I'm at the PHARMACY bad they're not that smart here..." I replied, "I'm quite intelligent, I just didn't want to be RUDE and interrupt your phone call." She says, "whatever, I just need my subscription," pick up the phone and starts yapping again. Again, I just stood there....again, she goes, "hold on again, I don't know what this chick's problem is..." I say, "my PROBLEM is that I need your name to GIVE you your prescription and I can't ring you out if you're on your phone, it could be considered a HIPAA violation..." She says, "A hippo-what?" I said, "HIPAA, H.I.P.A.A.... it's a privacy law..." "Whatever, just give me my subscription..." "I still need your name to give you your PREscription..." "What?" "Can I have your full name?" "Britney (not really)" "and your last name????" "Wouldn't that be a violation of that hippo-law?" "No, I need your FULL NAME and date of birth to insure I'm giving you the correct prescription." "But it's JUST birth control..." "I still need your name, I have hundreds of prescriptions here and they're organized by LAST NAME!" "Whatever, Spears..." "I'm sorry, I don't have anything ready for you." "Well, you texted me it was ready..." "Do you have he text?" "Of course..." *shows me the text* "This says it's TIME TO FILL, you never replied, so it was never filled..." "But I JUST got the text..." No, based on the date, you received it 12/1...since you never replied, it wasn't filled. Would you like me to fill that for you?" "Dammit! She hung up! Uhhhhh.....what?" "I can get that ready for you, just give me about 10 minutes..." "Why isn't it ready? I'm out..." "Well, we aren't psychic....since you never replied, we didn't know to fill it, but I'll get that ready for you now (mostly because I sure as hell don't want you procreating!!!)" "oh, okay...I'll be at Starbucks...(color me shocked!!! )

After she left, my pharmacist says to me, "and that's why I love you. She had no idea..."


----------



## thetargetman (Dec 17, 2015)

tgtcpht said:


> Guests who walk up yakking on their phone and just expect you to know who they are/what they want. I refuse to wait on them until they get off the damn phone. One 20-something girl walks up today, just yapping away, so I just stood there. She says to whomever she's talking to, "hold on, I'm at the PHARMACY bad they're not that smart here..." I replied, "I'm quite intelligent, I just didn't want to be RUDE and interrupt your phone call." She says, "whatever, I just need my subscription," pick up the phone and starts yapping again. Again, I just stood there....again, she goes, "hold on again, I don't know what this chick's problem is..." I say, "my PROBLEM is that I need your name to GIVE you your prescription and I can't ring you out if you're on your phone, it could be considered a HIPAA violation..." She says, "A hippo-what?" I said, "HIPAA, H.I.P.A.A.... it's a privacy law..." "Whatever, just give me my subscription..." "I still need your name to give you your PREscription..." "What?" "Can I have your full name?" "Britney (not really)" "and your last name????" "Wouldn't that be a violation of that hippo-law?" "No, I need your FULL NAME and date of birth to insure I'm giving you the correct prescription." "But it's JUST birth control..." "I still need your name, I have hundreds of prescriptions here and they're organized by LAST NAME!" "Whatever, Spears..." "I'm sorry, I don't have anything ready for you." "Well, you texted me it was ready..." "Do you have he text?" "Of course..." *shows me the text* "This says it's TIME TO FILL, you never replied, so it was never filled..." "But I JUST got the text..." No, based on the date, you received it 12/1...since you never replied, it wasn't filled. Would you like me to fill that for you?" "Dammit! She hung up! Uhhhhh.....what?" "I can get that ready for you, just give me about 10 minutes..." "Why isn't it ready? I'm out..." "Well, we aren't psychic....since you never replied, we didn't know to fill it, but I'll get that ready for you now (mostly because I sure as hell don't want you procreating!!!)" "oh, okay...I'll be at Starbucks...(color me shocked!!! )
> 
> After she left, my pharmacist says to me, "and that's why I love you. She had no idea..."


ugh.... 20's, rude, and pretty clueless! Its pretty good she was at least smart enough to use birth control!


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 17, 2015)

When they pulled that sh*t at Starbucks I'd start grinding coffee.
Lots & LOTS of coffee.


----------



## lovecats (Dec 17, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> When they pulled that sh*t at Starbucks I'd start grinding coffee.
> Lots & LOTS of coffee.


I like the way you think!


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 18, 2015)

GlitterBerries said:


> 3. Guests that want to know exactly when a truck is coming and when exactly the items will be on the floor



This is why I love working in an overnight store with a truck every night. I just tell them they should call the next morning because we have no idea what's on the trucks until they arrive. I don't envy you folks in ULV stores, especially when the toy collectors come in.



GlitterBerries said:


> 8. Guests who throw cash on the moving belt at the lanes and complain when their money gets sucked in



Then you slide out that dusty tray thing from under the belt, and voila! I found your money. Now don't you ever pull that crap with me again.



GlitterBerries said:


> *go go gadget arm*



YES. That show was the greatest.



GlitterBerries said:


> 11. Guests who get mad that the natural peanut butter isn't in a fridge



Wait, is that seriously an actual thing? If it's shelf-stable, it's going on a shelf. You want it cold, then put it in the fridge when you get home.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Dec 18, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> This is why I love working in an overnight store with a truck every night. I just tell them they should call the next morning because we have no idea what's on the trucks until they arrive. I don't envy you folks in ULV stores, especially when the toy collectors come in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't realize it was a thing till some lady made a stink over it the other day. Me and another TM were like wait what??


----------



## dondon4720 (Dec 18, 2015)

my belt broke 3 hrs into black thursday talk about a pain, I even put a sign up on the end of the belt, didn't matter


----------



## IndyTM12 (Dec 18, 2015)

Biggest pet peeve at the moment is when guests say, "It says you have some online." *internal sigh*


----------



## lovecats (Dec 18, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Then you slide out that dusty tray thing from under the belt, and voila! I found your money. Now don't you ever pull that crap with me again.
> .



That does work most of the time but every once in awhile it would get sucked right under the belt and not drop in that tray.  Not often but it did happen.


----------



## Firefox (Dec 18, 2015)

IndyTM12 said:


> Biggest pet peeve at the moment is when guests say, "It says you have some online." *internal sigh*



I heard "But it says you have the Nuka Cola online!" at least 20 times today.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 18, 2015)

I just love picking up the discarded drinks, usually half full or moar.

It is truly awesome...


----------



## ThatTargetGirl (Dec 19, 2015)

I was doing toy pulls the other day and a guest followed me around and kept clearing his throat, as if I knew that he needed help. I thought he was sick. About ten minutes later I turned around and he cleared his throat very loudly and said, "EXCUSE ME"...which he then followed up with "do you have Pie Face"

Oh and a dad and his son were actually going though my toy pull opening up boxes while I had my back turned. There were boxes and product ALL OVER THE FLOOR--they were looking for Pie Face. I got in so much trouble because I had stuff on the floor and what the TL didn't understand was that I had no idea it was even like that until I walked back to the flat.


----------



## lovecats (Dec 19, 2015)

ThatTargetGirl said:


> I was doing toy pulls the other day and a guest followed me around and kept clearing his throat, as if I knew that he needed help. I thought he was sick. About ten minutes later I turned around and he cleared his throat very loudly and said, "EXCUSE ME"...which he then followed up with "do you have Pie Face"
> 
> Oh and a dad and his son were actually going though my toy pull opening up boxes while I had my back turned. There were boxes and product ALL OVER THE FLOOR--they were looking for Pie Face. I got in so much trouble because I had stuff on the floor and what the TL didn't understand was that I had no idea it was even like that until I walked back to the flat.


You didn't realize that you were supposed to be psychic and know that they were doing that?


----------



## Retail Girl (Dec 19, 2015)

Whenever I am at guest services, I greet the guest in front of me by saying, "how can I help you?" Easily 8 out of 10 will say "good" or "fine." Seriously...learn to listen. Not once did I say, "how are you?"

I am to the point that I now say, "what can I do for you?" I don't like it, and it feels rude to me, but now only about 1 or 2 in 10 respond by telling me how they are. About the same number don't say anything at all.

Listen, this isn't a rhetorical question, and for the most part I don't care at this minute how you are. I just want to take care of whatever it is you came up here for and get you on your way. Learn to listen and comprehend.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 19, 2015)

Nah, the typical guest can't 'brain' whenever they're shopping.


----------



## Txcpht (Dec 19, 2015)

Retail Girl said:


> Whenever I am at guest services, I greet the guest in front of me by saying, "how can I help you?" Easily 8 out of 10 will say "good" or "fine." Seriously...learn to listen. Not once did I say, "how are you?"
> 
> I am to the point that I now say, "what can I do for you?" I don't like it, and it feels rude to me, but now only about 1 or 2 in 10 respond by telling me how they are. About the same number don't say anything at all.
> 
> Listen, this isn't a rhetorical question, and for the most part I don't care at this minute how you are. I just want to take care of whatever it is you came up here for and get you on your way. Learn to listen and comprehend.


This exact same thing happens in the pharmacy. I will ask, "hi, are you picking up a script today?" and the guest will say "good." Or I will ask them to verify their date of birth and they will repeat their name to me. Pay attention to the task at hand people!


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 19, 2015)

At Starbucks it was when we ask if they want whipped cream & they give us their name.


----------



## Loki (Dec 20, 2015)

I hate when guests walk super slow and they know you're behind them. Get the fuck out of the way! Or when they have to walk side by side so they block the entire aisle. It drives me nuts!


----------



## consume (Dec 20, 2015)

Fat people who can walk just fine and decide to use our scooters.

C'mon, you could use the walk for Christ's sake...


----------



## Pojo267 (Dec 22, 2015)

I hate how everybody just expects that because it's Star Wars, It goes into electronics. I can't even tell you how many times I get things like Star Wars cups or plates in my re-shop and have to bring it back later.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 22, 2015)

How has this not been said yet? My BIGGEST pet peeve is when the GSTL goes through their usual celebratory speech about a cashier getting a red card. Calm down! Enough with the "woo-hoos!"


----------



## sher (Dec 22, 2015)

Pojo267 said:


> I hate how everybody just expects that because it's Star Wars, It goes into electronics. I can't even tell you how many times I get things like Star Wars cups or plates in my re-shop and have to bring it back later.



In my store they assume anything that's fabric is softlines. There's some tees and hats in electronics though. There's one Star Wars hat I had in mind when I read your post lol. They also send us the our generation kid and doll matching pj sets, dollar spot hats and scarves, occasionally dog clothes, etc etc.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Dec 22, 2015)

LODs who cut everyone off responding to back up requests because they Hop on the walkie right after a request is made and start shouting out everyone's name and asking whose responding???? And then yells at everyone for not responding when we physically cannot lol


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 22, 2015)

When you call for someone on the walkie and immediately after someone else calls another person on the walkie as if you didn't exist...


----------



## Firefox (Dec 23, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> How has this not been said yet? My BIGGEST pet peeve is when the GSTL goes through their usual celebratory speech about a cashier getting a red card. Calm down! Enough with the "woo-hoos!"



At least at my store, if I wasn't "peppy" enough the LOD would usually tell me to take it up a notch. Believe me, we don't want to do it either.


----------



## paperchemistry (Dec 23, 2015)

when other flow tm's bring me softlines items they found randomly in an aisle. do I look like I have time to deal with your fucking reshop? do I bring you random crap I found over in softlines? no. bring it to guest services or the fitting room like a decent human being.


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 23, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> *TMs on Flow who work the unload but don't wear deodorant*...and leave a trail of BO behind for the rest of the day.
> 
> Flow TMs who open a large casepack, take one item out, then set the open case on a backstock tub.


This. I work flow, I know I work up a hell of a sweat sometimes and had to change deodorant to something that works. But we've got one TM who half an hour in, alkdjfalkjfaljf. A softlines TM once remarked that the receiving end where we unload smells like "sweaty men and garbage."



Reshop Ninja said:


> Tms that act like a team lead/LOD when they obviously aren't.
> 
> Tms who treat the tms who are lazying around like a team lead/LOD.


This too. Got a coworker who at a previous job was in some kind of leadership position and has a bit of a "I'm used to being in charge and thinking my subordinates coworkers might not be capable of independent thought." On the one hand, its good to have somebody who can help provide focus when the TL isn't around. On the other hand, getting real sick of "I don't like how this is done so I'm going to go off and do my own thing" or "Let me explain to you how to do a task you've done before."


----------



## jadzia (Dec 23, 2015)

GlitterBerries said:


> LODs who cut everyone off responding to back up requests because they Hop on the walkie right after a request is made and start shouting out everyone's name and asking whose responding???? And then yells at everyone for not responding when we physically cannot lol



Or with the call boxes. 
"Fast service needed in Jewel-"
"OMG TEAM THE JEWELRY CALL BOX! WHO GOT IT? COME ON TEAM! GET THE JEWELRY CALL BOX! GUESTS ARE WAITING! WHO IS RESPON-"
"Please be quiet so we can hear the call box clear..."


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 23, 2015)

When a TM working flow/reshoot can't find where something goes in HBA, so they just automatically bring it to pharmacy. No, we do not, nor have we EVER had bedoyecta behind the pharmacy counter!!!


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 23, 2015)

Reshop Ninja said:


> Tms that act like a team lead/LOD when they obviously aren't.
> 
> Tms who treat the tms who are lazying around like a team lead/LOD.



I don't really see a huge issue with either of these, especially the latter.

I'm not a TL, nor on the bench to be one, but if someone asks for the LOD and has a question that I know the answer to I will respond via walkie. If I am scheduled somewhere other than the front end and someone at the front calls for the LOD, I will ask if the LOD wants me to attempt to handle it if I am nearby, they often respond for me to do so. I suppose that does potentially piss off the other GSA's (ie. by being presumptuous that I can solve whatever problem they have despite technically being their peer and not their "superior", but more often than not I am able to do so as I know the POS better than anyone else in the store, and am far less timid than three particular GSA's when it comes to just making judgment calls on my own).

And if someone is "lazying around", I have no issue with anyone telling them to get their act together. We don't come to work to do two persons workloads so as to make up for people slacking off. It's insulting to those that are working.

Now, if lazying around just means "working slower than someone else" then that's another can of worms. I'm not going to rip into someone for finishing 7 tasks in the time I take 10, nor am I going to try and micromanage their work for them, but if I am busting my ass while they are talking to their friend on the phone, you bet your ass I'll say something. If they're at food ave or on a checklane and texting away I'll even take their phone away.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Dec 23, 2015)

jadzia said:


> Or with the call boxes.
> "Fast service needed in Jewel-"
> "OMG TEAM THE JEWELRY CALL BOX! WHO GOT IT? COME ON TEAM! GET THE JEWELRY CALL BOX! GUESTS ARE WAITING! WHO IS RESPON-"
> "Please be quiet so we can hear the call box clear..."



I know it's like calm your tits and let us breathe for a second and respond


----------



## thecabbage (Dec 24, 2015)

I absolutely loathe when certain sales floor TMs (mostly seasonal) come and dump all their crap at guest services without even telling us what it is or leaving any kind of note.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 24, 2015)

Firefox said:


> At least at my store, if I wasn't "peppy" enough the LOD would usually tell me to take it up a notch. Believe me, we don't want to do it either.


Yeah, I understand. It's your job to encourage people to get red cards and be peppy. No offense but I immediately turn my walkie down as soon as they start to announce it, haha.


----------



## brizzy93 (Dec 24, 2015)

Reshop Ninja said:


> Tms that act like a team lead/LOD when they obviously aren't.
> 
> Tms who treat the tms who are lazying around like a team lead/LOD.


We have a BR TM at my store who acts like he's a TL. It's the most annoying thing in the world. No one in BR likes him. He even pisses the BR TL off.  He does receiving once a week along side his BR duties. He even ignores TL's when they ask him to pull a POG for them. He does bare minimum most of the time and he'll pawn off tasks that he was told to do on other BR TMs. When he's asked to do a BR task when he is in receiving, he'll throw a shit fit about needing to wait for the milk vendor and "I'm not backroom!" So? We are a team. If something needs to be done, and you aren't busy. You SHOULD help. The milk vendor doesn't need him. Our milk vendor is great. He moves his shit on his own. He sometimes will even stamp his own paperwork when no one is there for him.


----------



## confidentpie (Dec 27, 2015)

I hate when guests come up to the service desk and just say their name to me. Not, "Hi, I'm picking up my order." just "[Name]"

Sorry, no I don't have myGo installed in my brain.


----------



## Firefox (Dec 27, 2015)

confidentpie said:


> I hate when guests come up to the service desk and just say their name to me. Not, "Hi, I'm picking up my order." just "[Name]"
> 
> Sorry, no I don't have myGo installed in my brain.



Or they just go "Hey there should be a [insert product] being held here for me," cause that could be many things. Is it an online order? Guest hold? Did you call ahead to have the item placed on hold for you?


----------



## queencat (Dec 27, 2015)

Firefox said:


> Or they just go "Hey there should be a [insert product] being held here for me," cause that could be many things. Is it an online order? Guest hold? Did you call ahead to have the item placed on hold for you?


We have a call button in photo where we're suppose to be doing online pickups (9/10 go to the service desk anyways). People will press the button, I'll come over and ask if they're picking up an online order or photos. They'll say online order, I'll take their ID, can't find it in MyGo, they'll throw a fit and bitch that it's suppose to be ready, and then they'll show me the email and it's photos that they ordered online.


----------



## NPC (Dec 27, 2015)

How about guests that come to pick up orders that aren't ready yet. 

"They'll email you when it's ready."

"They did!"

"That's a confirmation email....saying they'll email you when it's ready."

Half the time they continue to stand there like an idiot. I feel like telling them, "go away, now!"


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 27, 2015)

Guests Patients who have to have their prescriptions filled with a specific manufacturer, UNTIL we don't have the full quantity in stock. Then, any manufacturer is fine because they don't want to wait ONE DAY for us to order the remainder, even though they ADMIT they "have plenty at home..."


----------



## TeamRed (Dec 28, 2015)

Guests who reach over the counter and grab the bags taking them off the rack and sometimes I am like I am not finished bagging that........ Seriously rude much? Another good one is green planet I get you are saving the earth ( hey I am recycle too and reuse bags) but when I start bagging the bags and you say hey I have bags it is a tad annoying. A simple heads up like before you start bagging I brought bags ( I do this) it really makes things less annoying because guess what we aren't mind readers and we don't know what's under your mountains of food so we can't guess if you have re-usable bags.


----------



## ThatTargetGirl (Dec 28, 2015)

I was backup cashiering and one guy decided to bag everything himself. He unbagged everything and gave me attitude because apparently I can't bag at all.


----------



## queencat (Dec 28, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> How about guests that come to pick up orders that aren't ready yet.
> 
> "They'll email you when it's ready."
> 
> ...


One lady came in looking for her order, it wasn't ready, and when I checked mygo she had placed the order 5 minutes before. "Oh I just placed the order then hopped in the car" so why did you bother placing an order in the first place??????  Also it wasn't for anything special, no coupon codes, etc. It was just a box of diapers.


----------



## TargetMom (Dec 28, 2015)

I had a guy whose wife ordered a piece of furniture, then he came in the store walked over to where the furniture is, sees it on the shelf and asks me if he could take it off the shelf. I told him he had to go to guest services. He didn't like that because he had to wait in line and "couldn't he just take it off the shelf, it's right there". WTF? No, if it was that easy for you to come in and just take it off the shelf why didn't you just do that in the first place? Idiot. The best part was that he acted like I was the crazy person.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 28, 2015)

queencat said:


> One lady came in looking for her order, it wasn't ready, and when I checked mygo she had placed the order 5 minutes before. "Oh I just placed the order then hopped in the car" so why did you bother placing an order in the first place??????  Also it wasn't for anything special, no coupon codes, etc. It was just a box of diapers.


Along the same lines...had a guest who called in a refill. I had JUST cleared out the queue when it popped up, so I KNOW she had JUST called it in. PLUS, the "time" on it was 2 hours from when I pulled it up. She shows up not even 5 minutes later and gets pissy because it's not ready. "Well, what's the point of calling it in if I have to wait when I get in here? All you have to do is throw some pills in a bottle and slap a label on it!" (The absolute WORST thing she could've said at that point) I said, "ma'am, you JUST called it in, we process them in the order in which they are received. I can get it ready, but there are 5 ahead of yours, so it's going to be a little bit. If you'd like to have a seat on the bench, I can call you when it's ready..." Needless to say, I took my sweet time doing it


----------



## consume (Dec 28, 2015)

People who can't understand that the display is considered "1" because it will eventually get sold when it goes clearance and they bitch because it still shows we have "some" online, and they "drove a long way" 

....without calling first


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 28, 2015)

thetargetman said:


> exactly! in my opinion if you have no respect for the person who is serving you or ringing you out than you wont get the best service I can give you. I also prolong the transaction just a little by not pushing "total" right away...  I know I might be childish at times but it feels good to say "Fuck you" without really saying it.



It's also saying fuck me.

If a guest is obnoxious the last thing I want to do is prolong my interaction with them. While I may not care about their time if they're a jackass, I do care about mine.



Target NPC said:


> How about guests that come to pick up orders that aren't ready yet.
> 
> "They'll email you when it's ready."
> 
> ...



If they become before it's ready we just finish it while they're there.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 3, 2016)

Guests who call right before closing and ask "can you stay open? I'll be right there..." Nope, closing time is closing time. Not my fault your prescription has been sitting here, filled for a week!


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jan 13, 2016)

TMs and leadership that call in "sick", but post stuff from parties/concerts/whatever all over FB and Instagram.  And don't get coached for it.


----------



## sher (Jan 14, 2016)

BullseyeBlues said:


> TMs and leadership that call in "sick", but post stuff from parties/concerts/whatever all over FB and Instagram.  And don't get coached for it.



People are "calling in sick?" You say you're not coming and that's it. I was told when I started that they aren't even supposed to ask you why you aren't gonna come in. I almost never say why. I only ever told them when I had c diff and they kept trying to guilt me into working when I was calling out. "Oh my attendance is starting to be troublesome? Yea, well if I came in, I'd just be on the toilet, soooo..." 

Also, whooooo is fb and insta friends with their leadership!? And why!?


----------



## sher (Jan 14, 2016)

Speaking of calling in/out, I hate when I'm doing phones and the people calling out start giving me their story (people who have never missed a shift are usually all about telling the story) and I'm trying to get a word in to say "this isn't HR and I still have to transfer you to an lod." Idc about your car or your kid missing the school bus or your town's flood.

TMs in softlines that don't charge things out or do their rewrap asap. I was in the fitting room yesterday and someone found a box hidden of rewrap/charge back. It was a big ass box, too. I did it all, then I got rid of the box so it doesn't happen again, but it's going to happen again. If you can't make a repackage look nice, ask the FR tm right away. Don't stuff it in a fricking box. If the package is not something that can be made to look nice no matter who does it, charge it out. If you find yourself fixing something and it looks so bad you wouldn't even buy it, why bother putting it on the shelf?  There's no behavior in my store I hate more than this one.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Jan 14, 2016)

My pet peeve: on the rare occasion I have to call out (as early as I can the day before, so there's still time to find coverage if they want to) and this one particular LOD asks "why?" None of your business is why. The other LODs just thank me for calling and wish me a good night.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 17, 2016)

OopsChargeback said:


> My pet peeve: on the rare occasion I have to call out (as early as I can the day before, so there's still time to find coverage if they want to) and this one particular LOD asks "why?" None of your business is why. The other LODs just thank me for calling and wish me a good night.



"Explosive Diarrhea" never will anything ever be said. You asked!


----------



## RightArm (Jan 21, 2016)

A Few of Mine:

- TMs who wear ridiculous amounts of cologne/perfume or who think the breakroom is the perfect place to douse themselves.

- TMs who cut each other off on the walkie in an ongoing fashion. Let the first person finish talking before you butt in.

- TMs who don't answer FRO calls for help on the floor...

- Contrary wise, FROs who say "TM this is the operator, can someone assist me on the floor" and wait for an answer without telling the team what it is they're looking        for.   Save us all some time and identify where you need the help in that first call.  You might get an answer faster.

- TMs who say "softlines can you help me find an item" without giving us a clue where to start looking or who think a dpci will magically tell us where
   something is located.  Hanging product is NOT located and I'm not going to scan the dpci of every shirt in a given dept to find the one you're looking for. Please give us a brand name and general description of the item.


----------



## RedorBlue (Jan 22, 2016)

My pet peeves when I worked at store level:

TM's that never showered - loosing the rock paper scissor battle on which leader is stuck having that awkward conversation. 

TM's that say "I don't get paid enough to do.." when being asked to do something in thier JOB DESCRIPTION. 

TM's that don't wait for one convo to end on the walkie and start there own. So then you have two different subjects going. TM Stacy? John get back here! Go for Stacy. John, I need you over here now!

TMs that don't look inside the box when a customer is returning a $100 blu ray player - open it up later and Surprise!!! You are a proud owner of a 1990's VCR player. 

Guests that don't know how to control thier kids and then argue with me when I tell them to control there kids for the 3rd time or I will escort you out. 

Guests that use the middle of the aisle/store as thier own personal toilet.

Going into the bathroom to discover someone has repainted the walls, floor and ceiling in brown "paint". 

Having to pay $1500 out of the stores PL to pay for hazmat clean up crew for brown "paint".  - there went my bonus.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Jan 22, 2016)

OopsChargeback said:


> My pet peeve: on the rare occasion I have to call out (as early as I can the day before, so there's still time to find coverage if they want to) and this one particular LOD asks "why?" None of your business is why. The other LODs just thank me for calling and wish me a good night.



We have one guy who is a TL who will take the calls sometimes and always says "you're letting the team down" I never had to deal with him with that but the tms that have are like well sorry lol


----------



## GlitterBerries (Jan 22, 2016)

When you cover someone's lunch or break in an area you don't know and they turn off their walkie so you have no one to ask since no one else knows if you have a question.  Or when the same person takes an hour lunch and a 45 min 15 min break and you can't find them anywhere if you have a question. Good times.


----------



## RightArm (Jan 22, 2016)

- When guest services accepts a brand of clothing in returns that we don't carry or sale.   Have found "Abercrombie & Fitch" in reshop from the front as well as "Lands End" and even "Old Navy" and "Banana Republic".  -_-


----------



## soyaxo (Jan 31, 2016)

When GS doesn't mention over walkie when the Softlines basket is full. I understand they're busy and doing a lot, but I feel that someone has to notice. If it's not the GSA due to them not having a walkie, it would just be nice to have another team member (perhaps Hardlines who goes up front to get their cart(s) before Softlines) who happens to notice let us know so that we're not surprised with two carts at the end of the night. I wish I could say I was exaggerating, but unfortunately not. There really has been two, three carts just getting loaded up more and more up front whilst we thought we were good because we had just checked not too long ago. It's gotten to the point where the operator is asking now if they can give us more frequent updates. We have our two carts and Z-Rack at the fitting rooms, but we usually get them taken care of nicely.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 31, 2016)

soyaxo said:


> When GS doesn't mention over walkie when the Softlines basket is full. I understand they're busy and doing a lot, but I feel that someone has to notice. If it's not the GSA due to them not having a walkie, it would just be nice to have another team member (perhaps Hardlines who goes up front to get their cart(s) before Softlines) who happens to notice let us know so that we're not surprised with two carts at the end of the night. I wish I could say I was exaggerating, but unfortunately not. There really has been two, three carts just getting loaded up more and more up front whilst we thought we were good because we had just checked not too long ago. It's gotten to the point where the operator is asking now if they can give us more frequent updates. We have our two carts and Z-Rack at the fitting rooms, but we usually get them taken care of nicely.



We have the opposite problem at my store. Guest Service calls out that they have a full cart of softlines re-shop, but no one from softlines comes to get it. Then again, that may be because everyone except the operator is stuck on the lanes for their entire shifts.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 1, 2016)

Meds being put away in the wrong place....we all should have learned our alphabet & numbers in kindergarten or earlier. There are also shelf tags that indicate WHERE to put them. How fracking difficult is it to match the name/number on the bottle with the name/number on the shelf tag???? Over the weekend, I found 7 things that had been put in the wrong place 

Also, open/RTS bottles go in front!!!


----------



## Codeteam15 (Feb 1, 2016)

The cart attendant who feels like we need to play where's Waldo when they work


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 1, 2016)

soyaxo said:


> When GS doesn't mention over walkie when the Softlines basket is full. I understand they're busy and doing a lot, but I feel that someone has to notice. If it's not the GSA due to them not having a walkie, it would just be nice to have another team member (perhaps Hardlines who goes up front to get their cart(s) before Softlines) who happens to notice let us know so that we're not surprised with two carts at the end of the night. I wish I could say I was exaggerating, but unfortunately not. There really has been two, three carts just getting loaded up more and more up front whilst we thought we were good because we had just checked not too long ago. It's gotten to the point where the operator is asking now if they can give us more frequent updates. We have our two carts and Z-Rack at the fitting rooms, but we usually get them taken care of nicely.


Come to our store, where the GSTL is required to give a "reshop rundown" every half hour.

_Hey team it's time for our reshop rundown! Softlines you have an almost full cart; Electronics you have a half cart; Domestics you have 14 items in your cart; Chemicals you just have one bottle of Tide in your cart, Seasonal your cart is empty, HBA you have a hand basket full, and Market your cart is about 1/3 full._

And of course we don't even have anyone in half of those departments for most of the day.


----------



## Captainzim (Feb 2, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Come to our store, where the GSTL is required to give a "reshop rundown" every half hour.
> 
> _Hey team it's time for our reshop rundown! Softlines you have an almost full cart; Electronics you have a half cart; Domestics you have 14 items in your cart; Chemicals you just have one bottle of Tide in your cart, Seasonal your cart is empty, HBA you have a hand basket full, and Market your cart is about 1/3 full._
> 
> And of course we don't even have anyone in half of those departments for most of the day.



That is one of the most annoying things I've found to have been rolled out is the constant announcements for guest services strays when at most you have one person in softlines/hardlines/etc all day.


----------



## jadzia (Feb 3, 2016)

My favorite is when the operator is like "Domestics team can you pick up a call/check a dpci/assist a guest etc and HBA team can you..." and I'm just like...team? What team? I'm the only person in ALL of hardlines right now!


----------



## Codeteam15 (Feb 3, 2016)

What really sucks is when you have 3 team members in the entire store cashier etl log and me(master of the floor). Etl log is pulling cafs cashier has the portable and I'm the only one on the sales floor and then you learn that the cashier isn't guest service trained so you have to keep running up to assist with returns. And then the cashier anwsers the phone and tells  guests Starbucks is open even tho you can clearly see its not. So guests come in for Starbucks and guess what else I get stuck doing. I worked at a stand alone Starbucks in college so the etl log figured I wasn't _busy enough. _Longest shift ever. But we know Target if expect more pay nothing


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Feb 3, 2016)

"Hey, HardlinesGuy. Just wanted to let you know we found these empty packages the other day."
Oh, thanks! Do you know where and when they were found?
"No, but it was some time in the last 4 days."
Can you at least tell me WHERE it was found?
"Nope. No idea."



mrknownothing said:


> I have a TL who does that. Like, are you trying to make everyone's ears bleed?



One of my ETL's kinda mumbles when they talk on the walkie and we end up having to say "Can you please repeat that?" at least three or four times every time they talk.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 5, 2016)

jadzia said:


> My favorite is when the operator is like "Domestics team can you pick up a call/check a dpci/assist a guest etc and HBA team can you..." and I'm just like...team? What team? I'm the only person in ALL of hardlines right now!


Or when the operator specifically calls me because I've been the only one responding when there are 4 other team members in hardlines.

Another pet peeve is when the operator does that without switching to a different channel. No need to create a bunch of traffic on channel 1.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 6, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> when there are 4 other team members in hardlines.



We're lucky to have 4 hardlines TMs the whole day, let alone at the same time.

But yeah, I always hated that. Or when I'd get called out to back-up cash but the entire softlines team was chatting at the fitting room.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Feb 7, 2016)

Me: *has 3 hour shift today*
ETL-Log: *five minutes before my shift is done* can you stay another hour?
Me: Sure.
ETL-Log: *five minutes before fourth hour is done* can you stay up to your fifth?
Me: Sure. 
ETL-Log: *on my way to clock out, mere feet from the terminal* can you take a lunch and work another three hours when you come back?
Me: ...sure. 

Let me be clear: I'm not complaining about getting extra hours. That's fine and dandy. But I don't like having extra hours as a surprise minutes before I leave. If you want me to work those hours, I'd be happy to, but just schedule me for them in the first place. I just feel like it puts me in an awkward position: do I keep my plans I made for after work or do I pad my tiny-ass paycheck with a few more bucks? Money's necessary and all, but so is having a life outside of the store. I'm poor enough that I almost always say yes when I'm asked to stay, but it still bothers me. Just schedule me, damnit!


----------



## Noiinteam (Feb 7, 2016)

OopsChargeback said:


> Me: *has 3 hour shift today*
> ETL-Log: *five minutes before my shift is done* can you stay another hour?
> Me: Sure.
> ETL-Log: *five minutes before fourth hour is done* can you stay up to your fifth?
> ...




Couldn't agree more. What pisses me off  to no end is having no hours during the week, but lo and behold, we are so fucked up by the weekend, they ask on Saturday for us to come in on Sunday. We weren't killing sales to add hrs. they just magically appear. I usually say no because I do have plans.


----------



## h8guests (Feb 16, 2016)

This cashier at my store that is _slow_ in everything she does. Clocking in, walking out from TSC, going to the restroom, even telling f***king stories omg. And she always has to stop and tell some story or walk to guest service from her lane to get in some conversation. It irritates me because I will be at service desk trying to sort or clean or what have you and she keeps sending over guests to be rung up because she is too slow to deal with a line of 3 people at 8am. Jeez! It's like dealing with a humanoid sloth.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 16, 2016)

TMS NOT LETTING ME USE MY DISCOUNT CARD!!!


----------



## lovecats (Feb 16, 2016)

h8guests said:


> This cashier at my store that is _slow_ in everything she does. Clocking in, walking out from TSC, going to the restroom, even telling f***king stories omg. And she always has to stop and tell some story or walk to guest service from her lane to get in some conversation. It irritates me because I will be at service desk trying to sort or clean or what have you and she keeps sending over guests to be rung up because she is too slow to deal with a line of 3 people at 8am. Jeez! It's like dealing with a humanoid sloth.


Humanoid sloth!  Love it!  I've dealt with many co-workers that this would fit.


----------



## booman (Feb 16, 2016)

When a TM goes on lunch and then clocks back in and uses the restroom.


----------



## NPC (Feb 16, 2016)

booman said:


> When a TM goes on lunch and then clocks back in and uses the restroom.



You shut your mouth! Lol, I don't want to waste time on my lunch walking all the way tot he restroom, going, and then back. I'd rather wait until I'm on the clock. Mostly because, my work center is literally right next to the restroom, hence it logistically just makes sense. Also, who doesn't want to get paid to poop?!


----------



## lovecats (Feb 17, 2016)

booman said:


> When a TM goes on lunch and then clocks back in and uses the restroom.


We had a cashier that did this all the time.  If I was breaker it would basically put me behind for my other breaks because she would take forever!


----------



## OopsChargeback (Feb 19, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> TMS NOT LETTING ME USE MY DISCOUNT CARD!!!


TMs at my store and a couple different ones have questioned the authenticity of my discount card (I guess the natural wear and tear on it looks phony? I dunno). The ones at my store questioned it because they'd never seen me before. I've been here for close to three years lol.


----------



## OopsChargeback (Feb 19, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> You shut your mouth! Lol, I don't want to waste time on my lunch walking all the way tot he restroom, going, and then back. I'd rather wait until I'm on the clock. Mostly because, my work center is literally right next to the restroom, hence it logistically just makes sense. Also, who doesn't want to get paid to poop?!



It makes zero sense for me logistically, but I take my morning twosie 35 minutes before store opens like clockwork, more than an hour after our 15. If the bosses ever give me crap about it, I'll ask if they'd rather I just do it in the racetrack. Thus far nobody seems to give a shit. Poop joke.


----------



## sher (Feb 20, 2016)

Yea, I pee on the clock. I have to walk across the floor to get to the restroom, because I refuse to use the one the guests use. I don't usually have to go right at the end of breaks, though.

It annoys me if I call over walkie that someone has a call on 80 and no one speaks up to say the person is on break until the call has bounced back a 3rd time. Also the fact that you know there's no red tm right now but you didn't just volunteer to take the call.

All the untrained cashiers that press no barcode when the dpci is on the item. 

The cashiers who scan something for another item even though the color/size/flavor is different. It says we still have that top because you didn't use the dpci

I think I've said this before, but when tms at other stores tell a guest how many we have of something without calling us first then the guest is pissssed when they find out we actually don't have it... Or can't find it.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 21, 2016)

booman said:


> When a TM goes on lunch and then clocks back in and uses the restroom.


I'm guilty of that often on my SFS shifts, but since I'm my whole team and nobody is waiting for me to get back, it's not really an issue.

I do try to be more considerate if I'm on a backroom shift though.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Feb 22, 2016)

OopsChargeback said:


> TMs at my store and a couple different ones have questioned the authenticity of my discount card (I guess the natural wear and tear on it looks phony? I dunno). The ones at my store questioned it because they'd never seen me before. I've been here for close to three years lol.


They've questioned my husband's because of that as well.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Feb 22, 2016)

sher said:


> The cashiers who scan something for another item even though the color/size/flavor is different. It says we still have that top because you didn't use the dpci.



YES. And not only does it mess up the count but then folks will do a return using their card and when I type in the DPCI, the item comes up as not being on the receipt. It can make my day at the SD very frustrating.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Feb 22, 2016)

OffYaPhone said:


> YES. And not only does it mess up the count but then folks will do a return using their card and when I type in the DPCI, the item comes up as not being on the receipt. It can make my day at the SD very frustrating.


Not only that, it absolutely pisses instocks off. Jacking up our on hands and throwing replenishment off.


----------



## Codeteam15 (Feb 22, 2016)

OffYaPhone said:


> YES. And not only does it mess up the count but then folks will do a return using their card and when I type in the DPCI, the item comes up as not being on the receipt. It can make my day at the SD very frustrating.


I had to deal with this very issue today. I have now started coaching and training cashiers who do it.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 22, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> Not only that, it absolutely pisses instocks off. Jacking up our on hands and throwing replenishment off.


And ship from store...


----------



## Noiinteam (Feb 23, 2016)

Tms who stock clearly damaged product. A big one for me is dented cans in market. Crushed boxes that are not sealed properly anymore. I have seen diaper boxes that are filthy but they get put on the shelf. People are too lazy to process defectives. It's part of your job.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 23, 2016)

I remember (as a guest) getting a coke out of one of the coolers & it had a defect sticker on it (& had been opened) so I took it to the service desk.
A few days later, I saw it back out again. THAT time I showed it to an ETL & HE took care of it.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Feb 23, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> I remember (as a guest) getting a coke out of one of the coolers & it had a defect sticker on it (& had been opened) so I took it to the service desk.
> A few days later, I saw it back out again. THAT time I showed to an ETL & HE took care of it.


That is just lazy! There are certain GSAs/TMs who when I see them on the grid for SD with me, I get really annoyed. The other day, the GSA I was working with would just throw softlines in the cart even though missed salvage stickers were printing out. I kept yelling at him to STOP DOING THAT. The screen tells you when a white or red label is going to print out for an item. He feels like he's one of the best SD people but I beg to differ (and I love to tell him this constantly).


----------



## Bosch (Feb 26, 2016)

OopsChargeback said:


> TMs at my store and a couple different ones have questioned the authenticity of my discount card (I guess the natural wear and tear on it looks phony? I dunno). The ones at my store questioned it because they'd never seen me before. I've been here for close to three years lol.



There are people who only close, I have never met cause I only open(In Stocks). I may see them on black Friday. I say this cause it has happened to me.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 29, 2016)

Bosch said:


> OopsChargeback said:
> 
> 
> > TMs at my store and a couple different ones have questioned the authenticity of my discount card (I guess the natural wear and tear on it looks phony? I dunno). The ones at my store questioned it because they'd never seen me before. I've been here for close to three years lol.
> ...



I've been at my store for over five years, working all different shifts (especially when I was a cashier), and there is still at least one dayside TM whom I have never met.


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 1, 2016)

I personally get kinda annoyed at TMs who reorganise my register when they're covering my break. Lunch is way longer so I'm more forgiving, but if you're gonna be there for 15 minutes dONT TOUCH

I have a nice system for my stuff that lets me work most efficiently, and it shouldn't affect your cashiering either. 

It's no fun leaving everything nice and organised only to come back to the drawer looking like a tornado hit, or my gift cards in a different spot (I leave them in a certain position that lets me easily grab them without opening the drawer and or feeling around for them)

Just,,,,,,I beg u all

stop


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 1, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> I personally get kinda annoyed at TMs who reorganise my register when they're covering my break. Lunch is way longer so I'm more forgiving, but if you're gonna be there for 15 minutes dONT TOUCH
> 
> I have a nice system for my stuff that lets me work most efficiently, and it shouldn't affect your cashiering either.
> 
> ...



I always hated when I'd open the drawer and the bills would be all over the place. And it was always the same cashiers who did it.


----------



## Codeteam15 (Mar 1, 2016)

I hate when I'm closing the registers at the end of the day and cashiers feel the need to mix 20s 50s 100s


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 1, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> I always hated when I'd open the drawer and the bills would be all over the place. And it was always the same cashiers who did it.


There's a cashier who requests change and always leaves the money in the bag and never puts it in, so when someone else shows up they're like hey I need change

and now there's extra change


----------



## blackoutbaby09 (Mar 2, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> Guests who walk up yakking on their phone and just expect you to know who they are/what they want. I refuse to wait on them until they get off the damn phone. One 20-something girl walks up today, just yapping away, so I just stood there. She says to whomever she's talking to, "hold on, I'm at the PHARMACY bad they're not that smart here..." I replied, "I'm quite intelligent, I just didn't want to be RUDE and interrupt your phone call." She says, "whatever, I just need my subscription," pick up the phone and starts yapping again. Again, I just stood there....again, she goes, "hold on again, I don't know what this chick's problem is..." I say, "my PROBLEM is that I need your name to GIVE you your prescription and I can't ring you out if you're on your phone, it could be considered a HIPAA violation..." She says, "A hippo-what?" I said, "HIPAA, H.I.P.A.A.... it's a privacy law..." "Whatever, just give me my subscription..." "I still need your name to give you your PREscription..." "What?" "Can I have your full name?" "Britney (not really)" "and your last name????" "Wouldn't that be a violation of that hippo-law?" "No, I need your FULL NAME and date of birth to insure I'm giving you the correct prescription." "But it's JUST birth control..." "I still need your name, I have hundreds of prescriptions here and they're organized by LAST NAME!" "Whatever, Spears..." "I'm sorry, I don't have anything ready for you." "Well, you texted me it was ready..." "Do you have he text?" "Of course..." *shows me the text* "This says it's TIME TO FILL, you never replied, so it was never filled..." "But I JUST got the text..." No, based on the date, you received it 12/1...since you never replied, it wasn't filled. Would you like me to fill that for you?" "Dammit! She hung up! Uhhhhh.....what?" "I can get that ready for you, just give me about 10 minutes..." "Why isn't it ready? I'm out..." "Well, we aren't psychic....since you never replied, we didn't know to fill it, but I'll get that ready for you now (mostly because I sure as hell don't want you procreating!!!)" "oh, okay...I'll be at Starbucks...(color me shocked!!! )
> 
> After she left, my pharmacist says to me, "and that's why I love you. She had no idea..."




OMG YOU MET GODNEY


----------



## blackoutbaby09 (Mar 2, 2016)

Guests who say "Oh! Must be free!" when their item isn't ringing up.

That joke wasn't funny the first time you said it. Chances are, it isn't going to be the thousandth time either!


----------



## Bosch (Mar 2, 2016)

blackoutbaby09 said:


> Guests who say "Oh! Must be free!" when their item isn't ringing up.
> 
> That joke wasn't funny the first time you said it. Chances are, it isn't going to be the thousandth time either!



I say "Now it's double for such a horribly retreaded joke any 5yr old could come up with."


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 2, 2016)

Bosch said:


> I say "Now it's double for such a horribly retreaded joke any 5yr old could come up with."



I used to do the same thing when I was a cashier. "That means it's free, right?" "Nope, it's actually double."


----------



## PassinTime (Mar 2, 2016)

blackoutbaby09 said:


> Guests who say "Oh! Must be free!" when their item isn't ringing up.
> 
> That joke wasn't funny the first time you said it. Chances are, it isn't going to be the thousandth time either!



I always replied, "Oh that was yesterday,  sorry!"


----------



## Onizuka (Mar 2, 2016)

I hate when a guest goes shopping before bringing their return up to the service desk just so they can have an excuse to checkout with me instead of at the front lanes. I rang up two $200 purchases (both transactions included tons of Dollar Spot  Bullseye's Playground junk) back to back today due to this. I also hate when guests use the excuse "I don't want to walk all the way down there to check out" when there's no lanes open on blue side. Or they'll say "You don't have anyone in your line, so I'll give you something to do!" when I actually have plenty to do at the service desk. I could be scrambling around trying to get everything in organized, reshop sorted, defectives processed and where they belong, etc and I still have people say this to me!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 3, 2016)

They used to do that to me at Starbucks then b*tch because I didn't have any large bags.


----------



## Firefox (Mar 3, 2016)

Onizuka said:


> I hate when a guest goes shopping before bringing their return up to the service desk just so they can have an excuse to checkout with me instead of at the front lanes. I rang up two $200 purchases (both transactions included tons of Dollar Spot  Bullseye's Playground junk) back to back today due to this. I also hate when guests use the excuse "I don't want to walk all the way down there to check out" when there's no lanes open on blue side. Or they'll say "You don't have anyone in your line, so I'll give you something to do!" when I actually have plenty to do at the service desk. I could be scrambling around trying to get everything in organized, reshop sorted, defectives processed and where they belong, etc and I still have people say this to me!



I would always say "I don't have very good bagging facilities here, it will be least twice as fast for you to go check out at one of the checklanes. In fact, Register # is ready for you over there!" and that would usually work. Some people are just obnoxiously lazy though.


----------



## BlueSide (Mar 3, 2016)

blackoutbaby09 said:


> Guests who say "Oh! Must be free!" when their item isn't ringing up.
> 
> That joke wasn't funny the first time you said it. Chances are, it isn't going to be the thousandth time either!


Just say, "*Or* I could just _multiply_ the price by the absurd number of times I've heard that joke, and you could make our sales for the month! Yayyy!"


----------



## Firefox (Mar 3, 2016)

BlueSide said:


> Just say, "*Or* I could just _multiply_ the price by the absurd number of times I've heard that joke, and you could make our sales for the month! Yayyy!"



The year, more like.


----------



## OffYaPhone (Mar 4, 2016)

Onizuka said:


> I hate when a guest goes shopping before bringing their return up to the service desk just so they can have an excuse to checkout with me instead of at the front lanes. I rang up two $200 purchases (both transactions included tons of Dollar Spot  Bullseye's Playground junk) back to back today due to this. I also hate when guests use the excuse "I don't want to walk all the way down there to check out" when there's no lanes open on blue side. Or they'll say "You don't have anyone in your line, so I'll give you something to do!" when I actually have plenty to do at the service desk. I could be scrambling around trying to get everything in organized, reshop sorted, defectives processed and where they belong, etc and I still have people say this to me!


Yeah, no. We have a hard and fast rule at the SD that it's 10 items or less. That's exactly what we say when a guest asks if they can be rung up at the desk with a cart full of stuff. And not only that, we usually have a line and that would be a huge inconvenience for the other guests. You're not a special snowflake. Get on the line up front. Sorry not sorry!


----------



## LUR99 (Mar 5, 2016)

Onizuka said:


> I hate when a guest goes shopping before bringing their return up to the service desk just so they can have an excuse to checkout with me instead of at the front lanes. I rang up two $200 purchases (both transactions included tons of Dollar Spot  Bullseye's Playground junk) back to back today due to this. I also hate when guests use the excuse "I don't want to walk all the way down there to check out" when there's no lanes open on blue side. Or they'll say "You don't have anyone in your line, so I'll give you something to do!" when I actually have plenty to do at the service desk. I could be scrambling around trying to get everything in organized, reshop sorted, defectives processed and where they belong, etc and I still have people say this to me!



I am a GSTM as well and I hate that!! There is always something to do at the Service Desk.


----------



## blackoutbaby09 (Mar 6, 2016)

BlueSide said:


> Just say, "*Or* I could just _multiply_ the price by the absurd number of times I've heard that joke, and you could make our sales for the month! Yayyy!"



LOL Love that idea!


----------



## lovecats (Mar 7, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> I personally get kinda annoyed at TMs who reorganise my register when they're covering my break. Lunch is way longer so I'm more forgiving, but if you're gonna be there for 15 minutes dONT TOUCH
> 
> I have a nice system for my stuff that lets me work most efficiently, and it shouldn't affect your cashiering either.
> 
> ...


This used to irritate me when I was cashiering.  It's not that hard to just leave things where I have them. When I was doing breaks I never bothered with the registers I was working at.


----------



## Zone (Mar 8, 2016)

I've been having a lot of cashier shifts lately. These happen a lot:
1. Chase stacking the front of the belt - you know when you're grabbing the nearest thing and the guest tosses / slams /stacks the next item on top of what you grabbed because there's a free space now? I guess they don't care that their paper goods are going in with the already condensated not-so-frozen food.
2. TARDIS babies - Somehow the guest managed to fit $250 worth of groceries under a baby carrier. HOW? I used to own a VW Bug and thought I was good at spacial awareness because of the trunk space.
3. "Hi, how are you today?" -- "I've got 5 of these." -- "That's great, I asked you how you were doing today, though."
4. And my personal favorite, it's $1 off everything day. Doesn't matter what it was, everything the guest bought is supposedly on sale because the sign said so. For a dollar off. Everything. Uh-huh.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Mar 8, 2016)

lovecats said:


> This used to irritate me when I was cashiering.  It's not that hard to just leave things where I have them. When I was doing breaks I never bothered with the registers I was working at.



This. When I go up for backup or to give breaks the only fussing about with the register I do is toss the speed slips the cashier left (strict do not leave speed slips when you leave the register policy) and put in for change.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 8, 2016)

Only 'fussing' I used to do was remove all the $2/$50/$100 bills from the check slot & put them under the drawer where they belong.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 8, 2016)

Tardis babies - aka handbaskets - at my store.
I'm amazed at how much they could cram into one small handbasket.
"You could've used a cart more easily."
"Yah, but then I'd buy too much!" (as her total hits $148.56)


----------



## Circle9 (Mar 8, 2016)

The backroom TMs who like to wear a hat for a while before backstocking it. Or one time, a costume.


----------



## Codeteam15 (Mar 8, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> The backroom TMs who like to wear a hat for a while before backstocking it. Or one time, a costume.


Yea the brtl and etl log would have a cow if that happened here


----------



## Circle9 (Mar 8, 2016)

Codeteam15 said:


> Yea the brtl and etl log would have a cow if that happened here


Fun fact: the BRTL was the one who wore the costume.


----------



## Codeteam15 (Mar 8, 2016)

The brtl is a witch and won't bend policy at all. But wonders why her department has a high turn over


----------



## sunshineyellow (Mar 9, 2016)

Guest unloads basket, I ring up and bag their items as they chat with their friend, then I inform them of total...
*
"HOW MUCH?!!"*
I repeat total.

*"How much was that one thing? What about this? How is it SO much?!"*
Oh my god kill me.


----------



## KingBear (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a lot of fun responding to "Oh, it's free!" with a very firm, dry, frustrated "_It's not free._" like a parent pulling a child away from a set of Minecraft LEGO sets

Apart from that, my biggest peeve right now is all about chip cards and any guest who's like "I hate these things they take longer wasn't the chip supposed to do away with PINs altogether" and it's like NO, BUDDY, IT WASN'T, BECAUSE THAT WOULDN'T ACTUALLY BE SECURE, WOULD IT? YOU'RE SPENDING MORE TIME COMPLAINING ABOUT THE NEW TECHNOLOGY THAT YOU'RE TOTALLY WRONG ABOUT THAN IT TAKES FOR YOU TO TREAT IT EXACTLY LIKE YOUR OLD CARD WITH A NEW METHOD OF USAGE


----------



## OffYaPhone (Mar 10, 2016)

Zone said:


> 3. "Hi, how are you today?" -- "I've got 5 of these." -- "That's great, I asked you how you were doing today, though."


Me. ALL DAY LONG. I am relentless. And it's not because I want to actually know how the guest is doing. It's to show that they're being an asshole.


----------



## sunshineyellow (Mar 10, 2016)

OffYaPhone said:


> Me. ALL DAY LONG. I am relentless. And it's not because I want to actually know how the guest is doing. It's to show that they're being an asshole.



I hate being ignored when I ask someone how they're doing. I will usually stop, stare at them, and say, "So, you're doing good?" 
I will repeat this until they answer me lol.


----------



## Zone (Mar 13, 2016)

I have a new one - Easter Edition!
Stop packing your entire goddamn purchase in an Easter basket! It doesn't help when I have to unpack it to scan all of it. Then I feel bad because I care too much and try to repack it the way you had it.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 13, 2016)

I never felt that bad.


----------



## garbage (Mar 14, 2016)

Guests who walk past multiple Red & Khaki team members and up to me (a TPS) to ask a question.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 19, 2016)

People who start speed talking on the phone the SECOND you answer, telling you they need X.....slow your roll and give me time to at least get to the right screen!

Example: Me: thank you for calling cvs at target, how...
SpeedTalker: Ineedrefillson 1234567,1234657,1234987,1234329 
Me: okay, let me get to the correct scree....
ST: do you need the numbers AGAIN?
Me: yes plea...
ST: FINE! 1234567,1234657,1234987,& 1234329.
Me: I'm sorry, what were the las... 
ST: FOR THE THIRD TIME....1234567,1234657,1234987,& 1234329!
Me: (grabs a pen to write down the last few digits of each) okay, Mr. Doe, at what time would you like to pick up your prescriptions?
ST: whenever...
Me: okay, they will be ready for pickup after 2:30 today...
ST: But I'm on my way there NOW....
Me: we can have them ready in about 30minutes....
ST: I'm already in the parking lot. YoumeanI'llhavetoWAIT 30 MINUTES?!?!
Me: yes. That's our current wait time...
ST: forget it, I'll be there after 4


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 19, 2016)

Good LORD, girl......you just quoted one of our techs nearly verbatim


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 19, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Good LORD, girl......you just quoted one of our techs nearly verbatim


We all deal with it~lol!


----------



## sunshineyellow (Mar 20, 2016)

People who know we do receipt lookup and thus don't bother saving receipts.
People who then come in with 10 items to return that were purchased (all at different times) on one of their 8 credit cards.
People who, after scanning all of their cards and items and not finding anything, look at me like I sprouted another head and then insist on trying again.
People who then realize they probably paid in cash, with their husband's card, thrown away gift card, etc. 
ALWAYS save your receipts people!!


----------



## Cocoa gumdrops (Mar 20, 2016)

Guests that bring 20+ items to the 10 items or less checkout

Like really v___v


----------



## Circle9 (Mar 22, 2016)

TMs who try and help on the line during unload by getting all up in your space and handing you boxes while you're trying to grab and throw boxes around. Or just standing there and reading off the block number for every box coming your way.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 22, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> Fun fact: the BRTL was the one who wore the costume.


Our stl wore a pair of footie pjs to huddle once...still annoying,  but funny.


----------



## Circle9 (Mar 22, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Our stl wore a pair of footie pjs to huddle once...still annoying,  but funny.


I had an ETL-LOG who to celebrate our store getting a green visit, walked around in a Green Man costume with some antenna headband and something else added on. That was just weird as hell to see, especially when you didn't know who was in there or why.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 23, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> Not only that, it absolutely pisses instocks off. Jacking up our on hands and throwing replenishment off.





OffYaPhone said:


> YES. And not only does it mess up the count but then folks will do a return using their card and when I type in the DPCI, the item comes up as not being on the receipt. It can make my day at the SD very frustrating.


Y'all will be proud of me....I had a customer today who wanted me to just scan 1 of her 4 bags of cookies because "they're all the same price anyway." I explained that I had to scan each bag because they were different and it would throw off our inventory. She wasn't happy (because 2 actually WEREN'T the same price & I'm sure she knew that..,)


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 23, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> Y'all will be proud of me....I had a customer today who wanted me to just scan 1 of her 4 bags of cookies because "they're all the same price anyway." I explained that I had to scan each bag because they were different and it would throw off our inventory. She wasn't happy (because 2 actually WEREN'T the same price & I'm sure she knew that..,)


You seriously deserve a gtc. The instocks gods like you.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 23, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> You seriously deserve a gtc. The instocks gods like you.


Well, she was being a bitch too, so part of me did it just to piss her off


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 23, 2016)

That ALWAYS works for me


----------



## lovecats (Mar 24, 2016)

Cocoa gumdrops said:


> Guests that bring 20+ items to the 10 items or less checkout
> 
> Like really v___v


And then say, "but it's 20 items or less at Wal-Mart!".


----------



## monkeyman90 (Mar 28, 2016)

got another, i tried to ask a team member a quick question to someone on lunch and they refused! hey, sorry state law says they'll can be fired, we can be fined for working off the clock. 
if you need help pick up a phone and we'll be there in under a minute.

hey i worked retail 40 years ago, that's unacceptable.  ok there..


----------



## Shadowski (Apr 2, 2016)

I have had guests enter the backroom, walk down the long aisle, look in every aisle, then find me at the END of the stockroom doing pulls.... and ask me where to find something. Seriously... we're about 50 feet from the BR door at this point... and they never called out or anything. They just followed the beeps after going through the closed doors plastered with TM only signs. 

I'm not even being nice to them at this point. I start with "you can't be back here. Leave." and if they get huffy I repeat it and tell them to get out. Once on the sales floor I will help them. Every ETL and the STL  had my back on that one when the person complained. Was nice


----------



## HardlinesTryhard (Apr 2, 2016)

This is pretty small compared to most of the things that have been being posted, but when I put things that need an adhesive peg hook put on them into my reshop cart while zoning, PLEASE just an adhesive peg hook on it when you come in in the morning to do reshop so that I don't have to see the same shit on the shelf again the next night lying on the shelf instead of on the peg where it's supposed to be!


----------



## thenewgirl (Apr 8, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> That's when you give them The Look and just dump the basket.


This!! I'm short so it's hard for me to reach into the basket and get one item out at a time! Then thy look at you and say "oh I guess I could have done that."


----------



## masterofalltrades (Apr 8, 2016)

I've had with guests snapping their fingers at me for help. In my head all day i was thinking; snap those dirty sausages at me , and I'll rip em off. God this has been irking me for weeks.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Apr 10, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> I've had with guests snapping their fingers at me for help. In my head all day i was thinking; snap those dirty sausages at me , and I'll rip em off. God this has been irking me for weeks.


----------



## TPSpower (Apr 10, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> I've had with guests snapping their fingers at me for help. In my head all day i was thinking; snap those dirty sausages at me , and I'll rip em off. God this has been irking me for weeks.



I would ignore them and walk away, personally.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Apr 10, 2016)

Guests that look you right in the eye when you say hi on the floor and ignore you. I usually say "or not" after when they do that lol.

Oh and the guests that have more than enough time to find all their crap in their purse.. Coupons, cartwheel, gift cards etc but wait till you tell them the amount and then send you into red while they dig for 5 min. I have since suspended the transactions when this happens.

Oh and the ones that ask can I put the card in now and I ask if they have coupons and things and they say no and then put the card in and get mad when I hit total and it runs their card and I can't back out to stop it to add the magical appearing coupon stack and gift cards they "forgot"they had.


----------



## emayf (Apr 10, 2016)

Guests that hand the items and ask "how much is this?" for every item. "that much? I don't want it!" Who doesn't look at the prices when shopping or uses a price checker? Everything in the store costs money!

Guests that hand me their reusable bags, but then don't help me bag or keep the bag open. I only have two hands!

"did you find everything ok?" "and more!" like I haven't heard that 200 times today.

Guests that act like it's your fault because an item didn't come up the price they thought it was.

Guests that don't use dividers and then get angry when I start ringing up someone else's purchase or their purchase that's supposed to be separate. How am I supposed to know if you don't use dividers? I'm NOT psychic!


----------



## masterofalltrades (Apr 10, 2016)

TPSpower said:


> I would ignore them and walk away, personally.


I would if I wasn't the only person on the floor.


----------



## brizzy93 (Apr 10, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> I've had with guests snapping their fingers at me for help. In my head all day i was thinking; snap those dirty sausages at me , and I'll rip em off. God this has been irking me for weeks.


I HAD A GUEST WHISTLE AT ME TO GET MY ATTENTION. I didn't even notice it at first because I was picking something for SFS. Then he whistled AGAIN. Like yo, a simple "excuse me" works just fine asshole.


----------



## Firefox (Apr 11, 2016)

brizzy93 said:


> I HAD A GUEST WHISTLE AT ME TO GET MY ATTENTION. I didn't even notice it at first because I was picking something for SFS. Then he whistled AGAIN. Like yo, a simple "excuse me" works just fine asshole.



I straight up ignore that. Whistles, snaps, anything like that I'll just pretend that I didn't hear them.


----------



## brizzy93 (Apr 11, 2016)

Firefox said:


> I straight up ignore that. Whistles, snaps, anything like that I'll just pretend that I didn't hear them.


If that ever happens again, I'll ignore it. I was just so surprised that he thought whistling at me was an okay thing. Last I checked, I'm not a dog lmao


----------



## redcardmachine (Apr 12, 2016)

Mine are people who have an additude and stand and stare at you while you check them out.
People who want there few things in paper and they are squish able

And people who forcefully grab bag out of my had as I'm giving it to them


----------



## recentlyretail (Apr 12, 2016)

Guests who threaten me with " I'm going to talk to your manager", when I've already explained that whatever policy they are upset about is one that management, themselves, did indeed instate. ... Just because you can be a big jerk doesn't mean you should get your way. Also, yes there is a corporate hierarchy - but I'm not a complete peon or dredge on society like you seem to think. 

And every person who argues with me about what the store carries, or should carry. No, I'm sorry we don't stock every item you can randomly Google .... And even if it was on the company website - still doesn't mean we have it in store. READ the page and make sure it doesn't say online only. ... And if it does, that's what it means. No if, ands, or butts to it. ONLINE. ONLY.  ... And . Im sooooooooo glad you bought some boots here three years ago, and you have the dpci . But WE DONT CARRY THEM ANYMORE. Not now. Not ever. No I don't know when they stopped. Or why. And when I said no other stores would carry them either, don't feel compelled to list every nearby store and ask me to "check again". NO. NO MORE BOOTS. 

Oh. And yes. I'm sorry the website lied to you and said we had one last whatever in stock. And we didn't. I get it. The website was wrong. Or it didn't call to tell you we sold it before you got here. Or whatever. I didn't make the website. I'm not hiding the last swimsuit in your size. If I had it, I'd give it to you asap so you'd go away. Maybe we sold it to another person, since we aren't mind readers and you didn't call to put it on hold, or place an order. Heck maybe some other PITA like you picked it up and moved it six aisles over && we will find it tomorrow , or three weeks from now. I don't know. But I can't make one magically appear. So good day.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 12, 2016)

brizzy93 said:


> I HAD A GUEST WHISTLE AT ME TO GET MY ATTENTION. I didn't even notice it at first because I was picking something for SFS. Then he whistled AGAIN. Like yo, a simple "excuse me" works just fine asshole.


People do this is the pharmacy, even after I say, "I'll be right with you..." Makes me want to take my spatula over and cut off their lips!


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 12, 2016)

I gots knives.
And degreaser.......lots & LOTS of degreaser


----------



## phibot (Apr 17, 2016)

When guests try to take something out of my hands that I just unlocked...dude it's locked up for a reason.

Also, when they ask me about some completely off the wall item that's "on the website," and when I look at their phone, they are showing me an item that was listed in the paid 3rd party advertisements on the site and not target inventory..just why. Learn how to read.


----------



## ElectronicsTM (Apr 17, 2016)

Guests that ask for something they cannot remember the name of, but it was in "that one commercial on TV." It does not help that I do not have even basic stations to watch so that is very unhelpful.

Guests who tell me we carry something (when I know we do not) that they saw online. I ask them where they saw it and we eventually find it on some Google result page.

Guests who tell me a movie came out on Friday when it is slated for Tuesday. I had _so many_ guests come in April 1 looking to buy Star Wars The Force Awakens and throwing tantrums when I informed them that while we did have copies in stock, we could not sell it to them. They were sure they saw online that we were selling it on Friday before everyone else.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 19, 2016)

phibot said:


> Also, when they ask me about some completely off the wall item that's "on the website," and when I look at their phone, they are showing me an item that was listed in the paid 3rd party advertisements on the site and not target inventory..just why. Learn how to read.


This, so much this. 99% of the time, they "saw it on Dr Oz"


----------



## soyaxo (Apr 22, 2016)

*On the phone*
Guest: Do you carry this?
Me: No, sorry, we don't (after checking my MyDevice and asking team members)
Guest: Yes you do. Are you sure?
What I want to say: You certainly do know the store better than I, a team member, do after all, especially since you're calling to ask in the first place. You're right. We do carry that item. Come on in to see the spot where it would be if we actually carried it. 
What I actually say: Yes, I am sure. I've checked all my sources. 
Guest: I don't believe you. Can I speak to a manager?

So frustrating!


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 22, 2016)

soyaxo said:


> Guest: Yes you do. Are you sure?


"If you're so damn sure that we DO, come on down & look for it YOURSELF!"
said no team member ever.....


----------



## Panda13 (Apr 22, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> "If you're so damn sure that we DO, come on down & look for it YOURSELF!"
> said no team member ever.....


Had similar once. Guest told me Spot carried something because it was on her niece's registry. I Rechecked then she pulls out her phone. Ooops wrong stores registry. At least she said sorry


----------



## thenewgirl (Apr 22, 2016)

"You know that ottoman that you have online? It's square and gray and has storage?" No ma'am I actually don't know what you're talking about. Seeing as how I don't memorize everything carried online.


----------



## Shadowski (Apr 24, 2016)

I have one thing to say to upset guests that stamp their feet and call me over after one of my TMs was unable to help them

Take your shitty attitude outside. My TM is not here to be your doormat and neither am I. We tried to help you, we tried to work with you, and we tried to do everything we could to find your item and/or make your card work to buy that PS4 (I'm TL over electronics.... )

But berating me or my team isn't going to work. GTFO and call above if you want. You're not going to make my TM feel like shit because you're an idiot. They have better things to do.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 24, 2016)

soyaxo said:


> *On the phone*
> Guest: Do you carry this?
> Me: No, sorry, we don't (after checking my MyDevice and asking team members)
> Guest: Yes you do. Are you sure?
> ...




You can ask a manager but he/she will ask me since I am inventory team. (in stocks).


----------



## Bullseyerc (Apr 24, 2016)

Me:"Hi! Would you like a bag today? "

*guest stands there for 30 seconds contemplating then finally says no and then oh YES*"

Me: "*(in my head) JESUS CHRIST.*


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Apr 24, 2016)

HardlinesTryhard said:


> This is pretty small compared to most of the things that have been being posted, but when I put things that need an adhesive peg hook put on them into my reshop cart while zoning, PLEASE just an adhesive peg hook on it when you come in in the morning to do reshop so that I don't have to see the same shit on the shelf again the next night lying on the shelf instead of on the peg where it's supposed to be!


I always have a few in my pocket so i can just fix them as i go. Also, I carry a pen with me so if an item does not have a tag I can jot down the dpci. It drives me crazy that people find items that need tags so they throw them in with reshop. Then gstms tape a piece of paper on the item that says "need dpci" and puts it back into reshop. Why?


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 25, 2016)

BullseyeBabe said:


> Then gstms tape a piece of paper on the item that says "need dpci" and puts it back into reshop. Why?



When I was on the sales floor, I actually preferred this. The idea was that I would search for the item on the floor and find the DPCI (or at least the department and class so it could be SIM'd), then I'd send the item back to the service desk and they'd affix a new barcode. 

Once the front end leadership turned over and everyone got über lazy, I had to start sorting my own re-shop so that I knew everything was handled correctly.

The only thing worse than finding ticketless items (most likely from another department) in the re-shop was finding items that had been defected out (defective ticket affixed and everything) and still put into the re-shop carts.


----------



## Firefox (Apr 25, 2016)

BullseyeBabe said:


> Then gstms tape a piece of paper on the item that says "need dpci" and puts it back into reshop. Why?



In our store, we do something similar. My old GSTL who trained me for the service desk told us that it's salesfloor's job to find the DPCI so that it could be defected out. If we had the chance because of a break of customers then we would try to search for it on the iPad, but otherwise Salesfloor would deal with it. Either we would just let them know when they brought up defectives/items from other areas from their zone or we would just put it into the reshop cart that we think fits the item and they would take care of it. 

For a while we had a system where every time that you brought back anything to the service desk, you would look for the DPCI of one of the items missing it, if there were any.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Apr 25, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> The only thing worse than finding ticketless items (most likely from another department) in the re-shop was finding items that had been defected out (defective ticket affixed and everything) and still put into the re-shop carts.



THIS. When I was still in Softlines and worked operator on a regular basis, there was nothing that peeved me more than a stickered defective item coming back to me. Sometimes an item would come back to me multiple times, even though I usually sorted the defectives into the kid seat in the cart.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Apr 25, 2016)

When someone brings something up front for a guest but doesn't tell anyone who it's for. The GSA is on the walkie either asking what the flat of furniture is or if anyone knows about a flat of furniture someone was supposed to bring up for a guest.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Apr 25, 2016)

When the GSTL puts the cart attendant on a lane, calls half the salesfloor up to get carts, calls the other half and puts them on lanes too, then gets huffy when nobody can get a replacement item or do a price check.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 25, 2016)

On the phone
G: Do you have the white noise cd?
Me: no, we do not.
G: are you sure?
Me: let me Ck.
2nd g: can you help in bikes?
Me: 1 min, please to the 2nd guest.
Me: white noise is a new release for 4/23.
G: click.
I did help out the 2nd guest.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 25, 2016)

Firefox said:


> In our store, we do something similar. My old GSTL who trained me for the service desk told us that it's salesfloor's job to find the DPCI so that it could be defected out. If we had the chance because of a break of customers then we would try to search for it on the iPad, but otherwise Salesfloor would deal with it. Either we would just let them know when they brought up defectives/items from other areas from their zone or we would just put it into the reshop cart that we think fits the item and they would take care of it.
> 
> For a while we had a system where every time that you brought back anything to the service desk, you would look for the DPCI of one of the items missing it, if there were any.


The sad part is, I have sf Tm's who find the item near the correct dpci & turned it into GS without writing the dpci down. I get stuck with finding the dpci. I am working with my team to stop doing this action, by giving them a piece of paper & write the number down for GS.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 25, 2016)

Someone printed up sticky labels one time for SD that said "NEED DPCI PLEASE" with space below to write it in.
They'd simply peel it off & stick it on the merch.
Sad when we ran out & the TM who made them was gone.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Apr 25, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Someone printed up sticky labels one time for SD that said "NEED DPCI PLEASE" with space below to write it in.
> They'd simply peel it off & stick it on the merch.
> Sad when we ran out & the TM who made them was gone.



There are now preprinted notes available, they are called "merchandise identification slip" and are pink. They have a spot for the transaction #, DPCI, item name, quantity, price, and notes. Why the SF would use all this info, I don't know. Perhaps they are for AP. Either way, GS uses them at my store when an item needs info.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 25, 2016)

BullseyeBabe said:


> I always have a few in my pocket so i can just fix them as i go. Also, I carry a pen with me so if an item does not have a tag I can jot down the dpci. It drives me crazy that people find items that need tags so they throw them in with reshop. Then gstms tape a piece of paper on the item that says "need dpci" and puts it back into reshop. Why?


We have zone kits.  Anyone else?  One of those plastic shoe boxes with do-its (the adhesive hooks), pac men (not sure what they're called now, we just still call them pac men--slip on the peghooks to hold mdse to the end), paper, pen, mdse id slips, tape, box cutter, scissors, blank labels, flip label holders, clearance labels, GT cards, an ad, and whatever else may be needed.  Closers grab them with equipment.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Apr 25, 2016)

Yetive said:


> We have zone kits.  Anyone else?  One of those plastic shoe boxes with do-its (the adhesive hooks), pac men (not sure what they're called now, we just still call them pac men--slip on the peghooks to hold mdse to the end), paper, pen, mdse id slips, tape, box cutter, scissors, blank labels, flip label holders, clearance labels, GT cards, an ad, and whatever else may be needed.  Closers grab them with equipment.



We don't have them for hardlines closers, but when we got the EE remodel and new electronics boat, one of the locking cabinets became the "brand box." It contains enough J-hooks/do-its to hook probably everything in the department, inventory clips/pac-men,  pens, the pink merch ID things, 3 different kinds of tape, a printer with its own dedicated charger, rolls of clearance tickets and shelf labels, sheets of the white cover-up labels, clearance shelf tags, flippy label thingies for shelves and peghooks, security fixture devices, grey and red dots, defective equipment red tags, a thing of box cutter blades, extra redcard apps and warranty plans, and the new signs for the TV wall that have price cut/temp price cut on one side, and clearance/expect more pay less? on the other. We're basically a black market of supplies for the whole store, because we have almost everything one could need for their shift on the floor.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 25, 2016)

We have zoning kits too. But, I don't used them when I am near electronics. We keep everything there well stocked.


----------



## HearMeRawr3 (Apr 25, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Our stl wore a pair of footie pjs to huddle once...still annoying,  but funny.


My fellow TL and I wore left shark costumes to huddle once in October. The team loved it.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 25, 2016)

Guests who aren't picking up prescriptions, but expect us to ring out their storw purchases anyway. I don't mind if it's HBA, but kindly take your other stuff up front since we aren't even Target anymore!!! ESPECIALLY when it's just me working!!!


----------



## BlueSide (Apr 25, 2016)

NitroKing2110 said:


> We don't have them for hardlines closers, but when we got the EE remodel and new electronics boat, one of the locking cabinets became the "brand box." It contains enough J-hooks/do-its to hook probably everything in the department, inventory clips/pac-men,  pens, the pink merch ID things, 3 different kinds of tape, a printer with its own dedicated charger, rolls of clearance tickets and shelf labels, sheets of the white cover-up labels, clearance shelf tags, flippy label thingies for shelves and peghooks, security fixture devices, grey and red dots, defective equipment red tags, a thing of box cutter blades, extra redcard apps and warranty plans, and the new signs for the TV wall that have price cut/temp price cut on one side, and clearance/expect more pay less? on the other. We're basically a black market of supplies for the whole store, because we have almost everything one could need for their shift on the floor.


I keep literally all of those same supplies in my boat too. Old school style camera boat.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Apr 26, 2016)

Do not leave your kid in electronics to mess with the iPads trying to pull them off the display, finding the power buttons on TVs, turning all the volume on the speaker displays to max and hitting them all at once while you go shop. We almost had AP hold them at guest service and paged you.

kthanksbyepleasedontcomeback


----------



## NPC (Apr 27, 2016)

Bullseyerc said:


> Me:"Hi! Would you like a bag today? "
> 
> *guest stands there for 30 seconds contemplating then finally says no and then oh YES*"
> 
> Me: "*(in my head) JESUS CHRIST.*


----------



## Justapeon (Apr 27, 2016)

I once had a guest that made us look for an item all over the store. "the other Target store called here and you said you would put it on hold for me." We checked Guest Service, Backroom, the shelves, random carts, go backs, and even offices. The Guest was getting really mad that they drove all the way over and we didn't have it. Then we said, which store were you at last? We called that store and they told us that it was being held at a different Target store. We explained to the Guest that it was at a different location. The Guest then said, "This isn't xx location?, I thought this was XX location." The Guest made the mistake and had driven to the wrong store. We then had to call the store it was being held at to make sure it was there before the Guest would leave to go get it. I think we barely even got an apology.


----------



## Bullseyerc (Apr 27, 2016)

Target NPC said:


>



Hahahahaha


----------



## thenewgirl (Apr 27, 2016)

TTOTM:refill the bags before they run out!!  Two days in a row I've covered your break and had to immediately refill the bags. Surprisingly you do have time while the guest is paying to at least hang one set of bags.


----------



## sunshineyellow (Apr 28, 2016)

To all guests who can't figure out the 3 for $10 deals we do on sodas...
It's really not that hard. If it says on the sign it's for Pepsi products, and all the Pepsi brand sodas have the sign on them, you can grab any 3 of those sodas for $11.

Please don't buy 3 Coca Cola sodas and expect me to honor your price challenge.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 28, 2016)

Yetive said:


> We have zone kits.  Anyone else?  One of those plastic shoe boxes with do-its (the adhesive hooks), pac men (not sure what they're called now, we just still call them pac men--slip on the peghooks to hold mdse to the end), paper, pen, mdse id slips, tape, box cutter, scissors, blank labels, flip label holders, clearance labels, GT cards, an ad, and whatever else may be needed.  Closers grab them with equipment.



I wish we had those. One of our TLs made up little kits for each spill station that had do-its, gray dots, and blank labels for flexing, but they haven't been replenished in months because that would make too much sense.

And the annoying rubber things that go on the peghooks are called inventory control clips.


----------



## KingBear (Apr 28, 2016)

Justapeon said:


> I once had a guest that made us look for an item all over the store. "the other Target store called here and you said you would put it on hold for me." We checked Guest Service, Backroom, the shelves, random carts, go backs, and even offices. The Guest was getting really mad that they drove all the way over and we didn't have it. Then we said, which store were you at last? We called that store and they told us that it was being held at a different Target store. We explained to the Guest that it was at a different location. The Guest then said, "This isn't xx location?, I thought this was XX location." The Guest made the mistake and had driven to the wrong store. We then had to call the store it was being held at to make sure it was there before the Guest would leave to go get it. I think we barely even got an apology.


Oh my god, I had a guest who did this once while I worked as a GSTM. Older lady who literally walked up and answered my "hi, can I help you?" with her last name like she was declaring a password and didn't explain what it was about. I asked her to clarify and she just repeated her last name and THEN -- after a frustrated pause -- explained she was picking up an item. We don't have it, we check the hold bins, we check salesfloor.... all of these locations, we don't even have it in stock. Turns out she came to the wrong store and then wanted a TM from there to just bring it over here because the other store was a couple miles away and we were expecting her to drive to that store after mistakenly coming in here. Like.... lady, we didn't make you come here. You.... YOU came here....


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 28, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> I wish we had those. One of our TLs made up little kits for each spill station that had do-its, gray dots, and blank labels for flexing, but they haven't been replenished in months because that would make too much sense.
> 
> And the annoying rubber things that go on the peghooks are called inventory control clips.


We call them pacman.


----------



## KingBear (Apr 28, 2016)

I have a GSTM who will complain about cashiers who aren't Guest Service trained coming up to the return desk and trying to help, saying that they should have a learning plan to be back there, and then the next sentence will be them telling me how to do my job and changing around break schedules. Like.... I'm sorry, do you have a learning plan for GSA?


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 28, 2016)

KingBear said:


> learning plan for GSA



What is this learning plan of which you speak (or type)?


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 28, 2016)

Some people just can't maneuver around stupid....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 29, 2016)

Justapeon said:


> I once had a guest that made us look for an item all over the store. "the other Target store called here and you said you would put it on hold for me." We checked Guest Service, Backroom, the shelves, random carts, go backs, and even offices. The Guest was getting really mad that they drove all the way over and we didn't have it. Then we said, which store were you at last? We called that store and they told us that it was being held at a different Target store. We explained to the Guest that it was at a different location. The Guest then said, "This isn't xx location?, I thought this was XX location." The Guest made the mistake and had driven to the wrong store. We then had to call the store it was being held at to make sure it was there before the Guest would leave to go get it. I think we barely even got an apology.


This is part of the reason pharmacies make the store where you're transferring something call to get the transfer. Especially if it's a control because most states limit the number of times those can be transferred. We had a guest who had Walgreens transfer a rx to a different Spot, then she shows up at ours to pick it up. When we told her we had nothing, she threw a fit because "I was there when they called!" Look in the computer and, sure enough, it was filled at a different store. Of course, it was OUR fault


----------



## emayf (Apr 29, 2016)

"Do you do the chip?"


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hate that right up there with "I'm gonna do a grande vanilla latte..."


----------



## Panda13 (Apr 30, 2016)

emayf said:


> "Do you do the chip?"


Yeah they are in grocery with the salsa and dip.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 1, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Hate that right up there with "I'm gonna do a grande vanilla latte..."



That sounds messy.


----------



## masterofalltrades (May 1, 2016)

I hate it when guests say you take the chip, and then proceed to swipe the card.


----------



## dondon4720 (May 1, 2016)

Don't even get me started on the fing chip cards, If I had a dollar for every time someone complained about those stupid things I wouldn't have to work again for the rest of my life. It drives me insane, why can't people understand that we can't do anything about it and just stop complaining about it.  It's too slow, that noise sounds like I am doing something wrong, I don't know my pin, I didn't use to have a pin. Makes me crazy


----------



## redeye58 (May 1, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> That sounds messy.


The image it invokes is def NSFW.


----------



## Doglover89 (May 1, 2016)

As operator I hate when guests tell me their name and entire life story when I answer their call. Get to the point please. And when they ask me to call other stores for them while I'm talking to them. Umm no I'm not doing that.


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 1, 2016)

Doglover89 said:


> As operator I hate when guests tell me their name and entire life story when I answer their call. Get to the point please. And when they ask me to call other stores for them while I'm talking to them. Umm no I'm not doing that.


I would happily give them the other stores' numbers any day, but there's no way I'm calling another store while on the phone with them and helping guests coming in and out of the fitting room.


----------



## recentlyretail (May 2, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> I would happily give them the other stores' numbers any day, but there's no way I'm calling another store while on the phone with them and helping guests coming in and out of the fitting room.



Yeah, no. Remmeber how you (guest) complained for the first minute of our call because you couldn't immediately get through to me? Yeah that's because I have like one line. And I was assisting a guest about something in my store. I'm not tying up my stores line to talk to another store ... And then relay it to you. And back and forth. Just no. 

Also, I get that the other store told you I had two space heaters. I don't. I know I don't because I checked your dpci to appease you. Also, when I was answering the phone whenever ago (recently) I had this same question. And we didn't have any then. And I didn't get a magical shipment of heaters coming in for the fkn summer. Oh you don't believe me? You want me to go check all the clearance end caps in the store? Sure. Enjoy your hold beeps. Hopefully I remember to come back to you after I finish picking up all the clothes in the FR . 

And. Other stores. When you tell me you are calling for a guest and have the dpci. Great. But when I politely tell you we have like two pieces of semi functional equipment and I didn't hit the lottery to get one during my shift today && I want to know what the item is to transfer you to that department so they can figure out how to help you - don't blurt out the numbers to me. Still not going to be able to do anything for you.


----------



## Zone (May 2, 2016)

dondon4720 said:


> ...I don't know my pin, I didn't use to have a pin...



My reply to those guests is to try the PIN they use most often with another card. It's worked about 99% of the time so far when I suggest it. People look at me like I'm some kind of wizard.


----------



## Circle9 (May 2, 2016)

I'm starting to really get peeved when leaders will grab my keys for me, especially when they don't sign them out. I'm going to sign them out under my name anyways, you're not saving me any time here!


----------



## Yetive (May 2, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> I'm starting to really get peeved when leaders will grab my keys for me, especially when they don't sign them out. I'm going to sign them out under my name anyways, you're not saving me any time here!



I always get out keys for the openers and leave them on the book.  Should I stop?  I thought it was better for them.


----------



## Circle9 (May 2, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I always get out keys for the openers and leave them on the book.  Should I stop?  I thought it was better for them.


I'm talking more when my ETL or TL takes the keys and leaves them back in receiving, or randomly tosses them to me when I'm helping out flow and won't be going back to my desk for another hour. Its a minor thing but bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 2, 2016)

The Daily Coupon Scammers. How I hate rewarding bad behavior.


----------



## Flabbergasted (May 2, 2016)

emayf said:


> "Do you do the chip?"



I can't stand this. Thank god I'm not the only one! Also the people who like to complain incessantly about how "long" it takes to insert the chip and why must I force them to insert the chip. One lady at Lowe's (where we also "do the chip") asked if I could just put in my 'manager override' so she can swipe the card instead of inserting it. When I explained that wasn't possible, and would probably take longer than the 10 extra seconds it takes with the chip, she said she was going to complain to her bank and tell them to give her a no-chip card or she'll cancel the account.

What I wanted to say was, "Lady, does it hurt being this angry about stupid bullshit like this all the time? Insert the fucking chip and get on with your day."


----------



## emayf (May 2, 2016)

Flabbergasted said:


> I can't stand this. Thank god I'm not the only one! Also the people who like to complain incessantly about how "long" it takes to insert the chip and why must I force them to insert the chip. One lady at Lowe's (where we also "do the chip") asked if I could just put in my 'manager override' so she can swipe the card instead of inserting it. When I explained that wasn't possible, and would probably take longer than the 10 extra seconds it takes with the chip, she said she was going to complain to her bank and tell them to give her a no-chip card or she'll cancel the account.
> 
> What I wanted to say was, "Lady, does it hurt being this angry about stupid bullshit like this all the time? Insert the fucking chip and get on with your day."


So true! That's ridiclious she thought you could over ride it. A lot of the time they spend more time  whining and bitching about it than just putting their card in. I'm tired of hearing the same rant about how long the chip  takes and what an inconvenience it is. Why is everyone in such a hurry all the time? 10 extra seconds is not going to hurt you.


----------



## sunshineyellow (May 3, 2016)

Frontlanegirl said:


> The Daily Coupon Scammers. How I hate rewarding bad behavior.


Oh but how I loooooove busting them for it. The other day I had one of our serial coupon return fraudsters at the service desk. Finally telling her that I would not be giving her cash for her coupons was a glorious moment.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 6, 2016)

In our store they are fine with the gift card. I've even had them do a look up using a prepaid debit card and then they get the cash.


----------



## lurker (May 12, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> We call them pacman.


We used to call them Damn its! Now we call them pacman.


----------



## RickGrimes (Jun 2, 2016)

Yetive said:


> We have zone kits.  Anyone else?  One of those plastic shoe boxes with do-its (the adhesive hooks), pac men (not sure what they're called now, we just still call them pac men--slip on the peghooks to hold mdse to the end), paper, pen, mdse id slips, tape, box cutter, scissors, blank labels, flip label holders, clearance labels, GT cards, an ad, and whatever else may be needed.  Closers grab them with equipment.



I think they're called inventory clips? But I guess they're called pacmen because they used to look like a lil pacman instead of a disc.
PS the zone kit at our store is all on a 2-tier cart, dubbed the 4x4 cart, aka the Megazord.


----------



## diamond92 (Jun 11, 2016)

1. When I'm zoning toys and basically every little kid that passes by the aisle I'm in says "Look mommy! Over here!" and proceeds to walk into my aisle (of course it has to be my aisle) and gets in the way of me zoning and starts making a mess while the parent does not reprimand their child. 

2. When guests ask very specific questions about products and I have no answer for them because Target just places you in whatever zone they want, not based on your knowledge of products. So many times I have had to tell guests that I have no idea how to answer their question and then they give me attitude because "I work here" and "should know about these products". I get this a lot in small appliances. For example, "Is this SPECIFIC hand blender cordless?" What I want to say most of the time is "IDK lady, read the damn box" but most times the box does not even give certain details. 

3. Guests that ask me if they can open something. Umm...obviously not? But that doesn't stop them from opening it once I walk away.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 11, 2016)

Had a guest ask me about a particular espresso machine that I knew nothing about.
When she asked why I DIDN'T know the particulars of that model, I said I'm too broke to afford something like that.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 11, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Had a guest ask me about a particular espresso machine that I knew nothing about.
> When she asked why I DIDN'T know the particulars of that model, I said I'm too broke to afford something like that.



Sorry we are given no product training, nor are we given any time to find out. Is my go to when people ask me about products.


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 11, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Sorry we are given no product training, nor are we given any time to find out. Is my go to when people ask me about products.


I like that. No product training. It's perfect.


----------



## DoWork (Jun 13, 2016)

Backroom, blocking the main aisle all day is super annoying. It's not hard to put a ladder away when you're done burning a batch.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jun 13, 2016)

Zone said:


> My reply to those guests is to try the PIN they use most often with another card. It's worked about 99% of the time so far when I suggest it. People look at me like I'm some kind of wizard.



This! Someone told me "wow.. I'm glad you suggested this.. I would've thought of that" ... smh


----------



## GSProGal (Jun 13, 2016)

How about when a guest comments on the sound the chip reader makes. If i had a nickel for every time someone said that to me I'd be rich. Or "do you have the chip?" followed by "some places have it and some don't...*annoying laigh*" and then I have to make conversation about that for the millionth time.

Or guests that have their own bags but don't hold them open for you they just watch you struggle to do 50 things at once. 

Or guests that hand me something to ring that their child has slobbered all over.


----------



## recentlyretail (Jun 15, 2016)

When a guest tells me that they saw a clearance item at another store at another price - and decide to berate me, while trying to explain why there is a difference at different store. Listen. I didn't making up the Gd price. But be a little prickly pear and I am going to do everything in my power to not give you the other pice. Cause f**k you. That's why. 

Complain to corporate. 
I don't get to make any decisions. Not even when I take my break.
 So come on....


----------



## Cocoa gumdrops (Jun 17, 2016)

So omg. This has been happening a lot lately. Guests who put the money on the counter (some even count out the coins and just leave it) and not your hand. 9/10 I don't want to be touching YOUR hand. Fml


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 17, 2016)

Guests who are too busy on their phone during check out. They put their card in the reader, after telling them to do that, and they expect the machine to do all the work. Ummmm, you need to follow the screen, put in your PIN, etc....


----------



## Bosch (Jun 18, 2016)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Guests who are too busy on their phone during check out. They put their card in the reader, after telling them to do that, and they expect the machine to do all the work. Ummmm, you need to follow the screen, put in your PIN, etc....



I have been known to double scan something to see if they are paying attention, most of the time not so much..


----------



## emayf (Jun 19, 2016)

Guests that zone out during the card reader process!  I try to politely inform that they have a few more questions left to go. I wish they would pay attention to the card reader until they got their receipt/are promted to remove their card.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 19, 2016)

emayf said:


> Guests that zone out during the card reader process!  I try to politely inform that they have a few more questions left to go. I wish they would pay attention to the card reader until they got their receipt/are promted to remove their card.



Just stare. Say nothing just stare. The creep factor as they figure out why you are staring is fun as hell.


----------



## Redzee (Jun 19, 2016)

Ttog. Yes I am stocking. This is how merchandise is made available for you to buy if you choose a brick and mortar experience. Do not criticize me for "not being done before the store is open". My schedule is decided by others. If seeing the process is disturbing please visit the website.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 19, 2016)

Redzee said:


> Ttog. Yes I am stocking. This is how merchandise is made available for you to buy if you choose a brick and mortar experience. Do not criticize me for "not being done before the store is open". My schedule is decided by others. If seeing the process is disturbing please visit the website.



Sorry lady you go complain to corporate. We are doing as we are told.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 20, 2016)

People who try and intimidate me by telling me about their job and how it relates to mine. Especially those who can't even get the acronyms correct (it's HIPAA, not HIPPO!) I could give a rat's ass what you do, unless you've done my job, don't try and tell me how to do it! Even if you have, I don't care. It's surprising how many things have changed since I started X years ago, if you were a tech "before you had kids" and said kids are now in their teens, you have no clue what we have to deal with!


----------



## lovecats (Jun 20, 2016)

emayf said:


> Guests that zone out during the card reader process!  I try to politely inform that they have a few more questions left to go. I wish they would pay attention to the card reader until they got their receipt/are promted to remove their card.


I hate to admit it but I've been guilty of this one particularly at other stores.  Haven't been down to Target in awhile since it's not that close to home.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 20, 2016)

After dealing with guests I always feel guilty when I ask if a store is "sliding or chipping?" cause I know more places are using it now. But I feel guilty I don't know who is doing what already.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jun 20, 2016)

It's not scanning so it must be free.. 

Lol no for you it's double.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 21, 2016)

emayf said:


> Guests that zone out during the card reader process!  I try to politely inform that they have a few more questions left to go. I wish they would pay attention to the card reader until they got their receipt/are promted to remove their card.


See my above post about the same thing and they are on the phone. PAY Attention!!!!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 21, 2016)

Bosch said:


> After dealing with guests I always feel guilty when I ask if a store is "sliding or chipping?" cause I know more places are using it now. But I feel guilty I don't know who is doing what already.


A guest once asked if we were Stripping or Chipping...LOL   We both had a good laugh.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 21, 2016)

Cashiering before the chip rolled out, a guy was having trouble swiping his card because he had it facing the wrong way.
Kindly but firmly, I said "Strip DOWN."
He looked up surprised & said "Excuse me?"
The lady behind him cracked up while I turned his card the correct way.


----------



## sunshineyellow (Jun 22, 2016)

When guests unload their cart's contents onto the belt, and then abandon their cart in the middle of the lanes.
Like... 
Is it that much more trouble to take it to the exit...?


----------



## thetargetman (Jun 22, 2016)

my pet peeve are the customers who snatch their deli order from my hand, the moms who yack on their cell phones or walk away before I can show them the first slice.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jun 22, 2016)

thetargetman said:


> my pet peeve are the customers who snatch their deli order from my hand, the moms who yack on their cell phones or walk away before I can show them the first slice.


How about the people that walk up and say, "I need some ham," and just stand there staring at you as if you either only have one ham or you can read their minds?


----------



## thetargetman (Jun 22, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> How about the people that walk up and say, "I need some ham," and just stand there staring at you as if you either only have one ham or you can read their minds?


I always say "which ham..." than I go down the list of all the hams we sell at wegmans.


----------



## thetargetman (Jun 23, 2016)

I had a rude old geezer who was yelling at me from the start, so he will be having a VERY hard time pulling apart his VERY thinly sliced fat free ham that is smushed together!


----------



## Dave1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

Alpha14 said:


> I hate when guest return hba products without a receipt. I'm talking about the sketchy ones that always seem to have a cold or runny nose if you get what I mean.  Thanks but I'm not stupid. You are pretty much stealing and returning items. I can see right thru your fake conversation about how your grandma is sick and she sent you. I don't think grandma needs 4 oral B tooth brushes and 5 packs of Colgate white strips....


Denied denied denied is how we roll at my store! GS will call me over and I will gladly tell them no. As AP I enjoy calling the police so please give me a reason.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jul 7, 2016)

Any TMs who don't put the mini dust pans and/or paper towels back in the spill stations.  I should NOT have to check 7 different stations to find either of those things.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jul 7, 2016)

BullseyeBlues said:


> Any TMs who don't put the mini dust pans and/or paper towels back in the spill stations.  I should NOT have to check 7 different stations to find either of those things.


Or the wet floor signs.


----------



## lovecats (Jul 8, 2016)

BullseyeBlues said:


> Any TMs who don't put the mini dust pans and/or paper towels back in the spill stations.  I should NOT have to check 7 different stations to find either of those things.


Oh,  I hated that!  I don't think I ever had to check that many but I'm sure it came close at times.  Of course, the worse the spill the more spill stations you have to check it seems .


----------



## Shadowski (Jul 8, 2016)

Tuesday Night closes at our store have a few memorable guests that will visit us weekly.

The first guest we simply refer to as "Potato Chip Guy"

This guest will without fail, come into our store every Tuesday evening, take a bag of Tostitos, place them in his cart, wander around... and leave the cart (with the bag in it) in Sporting Goods. He even leaves it in a specific aisle every time.

He will then leave without buying anything. (at least to our knowledge). Our ETL-AP has gotten him on camera, so he knows what he looks like... but we just laugh about it. It's not like he's doing anything bad, and he has become a fixture of our Tuesday night closes. My Electronics TM and I have accepted it as part of the close, as has our ETL-AP who is almost always closing LOD on Tuesday.

Our second memorable guest is "The Eagle." as we have dubbed him. This person will come in at 30 minutes to close while listening to a Walkman. A legit Walkman with a tape in it and everything plus large headphones. He will diligently walk around to every single Clearance endcap and location in the store in a clockwise direction. He will then do an inner loop to hit Domestics and such. Periodically, he will take an item to a price scanner, check it, and 95% of the time put it back. 

He will buy something maybe once per month right at closing time, and then he's gone for another week.

We even do a radio callout. Either myself, my Electronics TM, or the ETL-AL will call out on the radio "The Eagle has landed. Repeat. The Eagle has landed."

Tuesday nights are great xD


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 8, 2016)

Or people who use way too much of the absorb stuff when they only need a little. Or worse, when all they needed was a mop or some towels. Watched an ETL use half a bag on a few spoonfuls of an Icee and I just about wept.


----------



## Dave1988 (Jul 8, 2016)

to whomever is placing merch on the floor with no merch protection... Seriously, ive seen 5 fitbits get stolen in about a month because you cant secure them well enough... and luckily I found the two 450$ dysons today with no spider wraps... Go F yourself.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 1, 2016)

How about when the LOD doesn't respond when you repeatedly tell them over the walkie that the baler needs to be unlocked and then they bitch and moan when there are several carts full of trash sitting in front of it tho?


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Aug 1, 2016)

Restock your supplies, clean your area, put shit back where it goes, don't leave the place trashed for the next shift to clean up.

Seriously, no one at my store has any sense of team work.   I think there's like 3 of us who give a fuck.


----------



## NPC (Aug 1, 2016)

TO ALL TMS....stop leaving your back stock in Guest Service!!! I will be putting it back into your go backs, so you can take it to the backroom correctly.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 2, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> How about when the LOD doesn't respond when you repeatedly tell them over the walkie that the baler needs to be unlocked and then they bitch and moan when there are several carts full of trash sitting in front of it tho?



Or when they won't come back and unlock the receiving door to let in the truck driver or a vendor. Bonus points if the weather is shitty.


----------



## redcardmachine (Aug 2, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Come to our store, where the GSTL is required to give a "reshop rundown" every half hour.
> 
> _Hey team it's time for our reshop rundown! Softlines you have an almost full cart; Electronics you have a half cart; Domestics you have 14 items in your cart; Chemicals you just have one bottle of Tide in your cart, Seasonal your cart is empty, HBA you have a hand basket full, and Market your cart is about 1/3 full._
> 
> And of course we don't even have anyone in half of those departments for most of the day.


We have cashier work abandons out when it slow or there to many cashiers  but sales floor also does some .


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 2, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> Or when they won't come back and unlock the receiving door to let in the truck driver or a vendor. Bonus points if the weather is shitty.


Better yet, when they forget to disarm receiving and I get to yell through the door to the line outside that I can't let them in yet.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 2, 2016)

To all those TMs who come over for ice water: STOP REACHING INTO MY PREP AREA!!!
You're grabbing cups, lids & straws without regard to where your hands have been & it's disgusting.
Don't make me get out the degreaser.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 2, 2016)

They need to use the food ave cups and water from the pop machine!


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 2, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> Better yet, when they forget to disarm receiving and I get to yell through the door to the line outside that I can't let them in yet.


This is exactly why our reciever is usually in a bad mood. A lot of the time the early morning LOD is either this lazy person who tries making other people do stuff for her even though she's right there or this guy who moves wayyyy to slowly


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 2, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Don't make me get out the degreaser.



They need to see the cutlery. Then they'll change their minds.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Aug 2, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> They need to see the cutlery. Then they'll change their minds.


We just got some brand new knives at my deli...


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ooooooooooooh....SHINY!


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 6, 2016)

This. Hands down. Sometimes people will just sit in them and chill for a while and I usually try to make them uncomfortable by zoning very intensely around me. Sometimes I wish we could just zip tie them to the wall


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 6, 2016)

I would zip-tie them flat so they can't be opened for sitting.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 6, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> I would zip-tie them flat so they can't be opened for sitting.



I have done that.. And sat back and watched them try to open them.. Hysterical. "And no we can't open it, to many guests couldn't be bothered to clean up their mess so now they can't be opened." They get that pissy look but all the blame is put on them cause their fellow guests were the pigs that spoiled it for them.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 6, 2016)

I'd like to zip-tie a few kids' arms to their sides just to see 'em run around 'til they fall over & can't get back up.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Aug 6, 2016)

Watched a pack of wild wolves kids take everything off every bottom hook in one poor cashier's lane tonight.  The mother said, no, you can't have those, and the kids just dumped them on the ledge.  I was headed that way and just glared at them with a raised eyebrow.   She just let her little monsters get away with making a mess.


----------



## aj76257 (Aug 6, 2016)

People who can't resist opening a box of food and eating it before checking out bother me, but it's even worse when they just take one item out and put the box back on the shelf.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 7, 2016)

How bout when those little demons-I MEAN PRECIOUS BABY ANGELS take all the pokemon cards out of the package and then the parent says no and the kid just leaves the cards and the empty package instead? If you do that I hope you download pokemon go and find nothing but pidgeys and ratattas everywhere


----------



## hlslave (Aug 7, 2016)

aj76257 said:


> People who can't resist opening a box of food and eating it before checking out bother me, but it's even worse when they just take one item out and put the box back on the shelf.



I don't see what's wrong with that, personally. As long as I'm not touching anything but the box or it isn't those little baby food pouches.


----------



## NPC (Aug 7, 2016)

hlslave said:


> I don't see what's wrong with that, personally. As long as I'm not touching anything but the box or it isn't those little baby food pouches.



They haven't paid for it yet. Those items don't belong to them. 

It makes their hands dirty, and because of that, it's gross. If they pay with cash, they're now transmitting their food dust and saliva to you. If it's messy food, now the cashier has to handle your filthy yogurt container, and now they have to find a way to clean their hands and whatever mess made by the guest. Sometimes the package gets destroyed after the guest ripped it open with their teeth and fat sausage fingers, thus making the barcode unscanable. Also, a lot of the time, people don't pay for the food. It gets abandoned on a shelf, or simply not paid for.

Also, where's the self control? If you don't eat those Cheetos right this very second, you will die? What fuck face adult can't feed themselves so they don't get to that point of hunger? Wait 10 minutes and pay for your shit first, rather than eating it and trying to pay at the same time like an irresponsible self entitled dipshit.


----------



## hlslave (Aug 7, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> They haven't paid for it yet. Those items don't belong to them.
> 
> It makes their hands dirty, and because of that, it's gross. If they pay with cash, they're now transmitting their food dust and saliva to you. If it's messy food, now the cashier has to handle your filthy yogurt container, and now they have to find a way to clean their hands and whatever mess made by the guest. Sometimes the package gets destroyed after the guest ripped it open with their teeth and fat sausage fingers, thus making the barcode unscanable. Also, a lot of the time, people don't pay for the food. It gets abandoned on a shelf, or simply not paid for.
> 
> Also, where's the self control? If you don't eat those Cheetos right this very second, you will die? What fuck face adult can't feed themselves so they don't get to that point of hunger? Wait 10 minutes and pay for your shit first, rather than eating it and trying to pay at the same time like an irresponsible self entitled dipshit.



That's true, fair enough. I was thinking just like a candy bar or something. Surprised I haven't run into that too much, besides baby food and sometimes a snickers or something. Guess I'm lucky.


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 7, 2016)

I really hate the misuse of the phrase _real quick_.

"Hey backroom, I just dropped man cafs for office and chem. Can you pull those _real quick_ and let me know when they're ready?"

"Hey can you help push paper _real quick_? It's not too heavy today." (Takes an hour with no help)

"Hey I'm going to take a _real quick_ lunch." (Not sure how it can be quicker than the usual 30 minutes)


----------



## Deli Ninja (Aug 7, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> I really hate the misuse of the phrase _real quick_.
> 
> "Hey backroom, I just dropped man cafs for office and chem. Can you pull those _real quick_ and let me know when they're ready?"
> 
> ...


I feel like this misuse of "real quick" can only be interpreted as "right now."


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 7, 2016)

*LOD voice* "Hey can you stop zoning real quick and finish these there overflowing unsorted z racks real quick?" Yeah.


----------



## aj76257 (Aug 7, 2016)

hlslave said:


> I don't see what's wrong with that, personally. As long as I'm not touching anything but the box or it isn't those little baby food pouches.


It usually is the baby food pouches since kids have no self-control, but one time a guy ate a candy bar in front of me as soon as I scanned it and then asked me to throw out the wrapper. As long as they pay, I guess it's not a problem, but my parents always told me you're not supposed to eat food while you're buying it, so it feels wrong to me.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 7, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> Also, where's the self control? If you don't eat those Cheetos right this very second, you will die? What fuck face adult can't feed themselves so they don't get to that point of hunger? Wait 10 minutes and pay for your shit first, rather than eating it and trying to pay at the same time like an irresponsible self entitled dipshit.



Seriously, if you can't possibly wait until you've cashed out, then stop at Food Ave or something before you start shopping.


----------



## lovecats (Aug 8, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> I would zip-tie them flat so they can't be opened for sitting.


I've said it before, redeye58, I like how you think .


----------



## lovecats (Aug 8, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> To all those TMs who come over for ice water: STOP REACHING INTO MY PREP AREA!!!
> You're grabbing cups, lids & straws without regard to where your hands have been & it's disgusting.
> Don't make me get out the degreaser.


And you know she'll do it!


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 9, 2016)

Another one is leaving the wave sitting in the middle of the aisle of an already over crowded backroom. Pulling BTS items was NOT fun because of that


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 9, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Another one is leaving the wave sitting in the middle of the aisle of an already over crowded backroom. Pulling BTS items was NOT fun because of that


Our backroom is so bad about that. The only time the waves are all in the same place is first thing in the morning, during the unload. After that...good luck.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 9, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Another one is leaving the wave sitting in the middle of the aisle of an already over crowded backroom. Pulling BTS items was NOT fun because of that



Why a few of us have been known to hide them in the worst places possible to get them back out. Oh in the back corner with three pallets stacked infront and no pallet jacks left with them. Yeah we don't play nice. We have one backroom rule: Put your toys/equipment away for the next person.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 13, 2016)

Rotating announcements....one of my stores has started making announcements every 45 minutes or so.....in English AND Spanish!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 13, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> To all those TMs who come over for ice water: STOP REACHING INTO MY PREP AREA!!!
> You're grabbing cups, lids & straws without regard to where your hands have been & it's disgusting.
> Don't make me get out the degreaser.


Can't like this enough!!!


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 14, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Why a few of us have been known to hide them in the worst places possible to get them back out. Oh in the back corner with three pallets stacked infront and no pallet jacks left with them. Yeah we don't play nice. We have one backroom rule: Put your toys/equipment away for the next person.



I would seriously lose my shit if I found the WAVe in the far end of the vendor aisle behind a bunch of Pepsi pallets.

HEADS WOULD ROLL.

Luckily, the only time our WAVes are ever in the way is when they're being used, and everyone parks them out of the way.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 14, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> I would seriously lose my shit if I found the WAVe in the far end of the vendor aisle behind a bunch of Pepsi pallets.
> 
> HEADS WOULD ROLL.
> 
> Luckily, the only time our WAVes are ever in the way is when they're being used, and everyone parks them out of the way.



We have people who don't get it and they only learn the hard way. Hiding them is the hard way.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 17, 2016)

Not anything to do with the job, but it's Aisle, not Isle. An Isle is a small island.....an Aisle is something you walk down.


*taking off spelling nazi hat*


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 17, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> Not anything to do with the job, but it's Aisle, not Isle. An Isle is a small island.....an Aisle is something you walk down.
> 
> 
> *taking off spelling nazi hat*



THANK YOU. Also, it's baler, not bailer. The machine doesn't bail you out, it compresses large amounts of cardboard so you can make a bale.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 17, 2016)

Recently mine would be taking all the requisitioned food in the break room. I swear there was a whole load of bread in there but when I came back for my 30, shit was gone. Someone just took the whole thing. 
One TM actually threw a whole box of blueberry pie oreos in the trash. It wasnt even empty! I was LIVID


----------



## aj76257 (Aug 21, 2016)

aj76257 said:


> People who can't resist opening a box of food and eating it before checking out bother me


Today I learned that my own ETL-GE does this. All my hope is lost.


----------



## thetargetman (Aug 23, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Watched a pack of wild wolves kids take everything off every bottom hook in one poor cashier's lane tonight.  The mother said, no, you can't have those, and the kids just dumped them on the ledge.  I was headed that way and just glared at them with a raised eyebrow.   She just let her little monsters get away with making a mess.


That mom sounds like a real Shiksa!!


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 23, 2016)

People who don't knock but go ahead and try to shove the bathroom door open. One of our TM bathrooms has a fucked up lock because of this.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 23, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> People who don't knock but go ahead and try to shove the bathroom door open. One of our TM bathrooms has a fucked up lock because of this.


Someone actually walked in on an ETL when they were in the bathroom....


----------



## lovecats (Aug 26, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Someone actually walked in on an ETL when they were in the bathroom....


Did he/she try to get them to sign up for a red card?  When I used to work there they'd probably expect us to.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 26, 2016)

lovecats said:


> Did he/she try to get them to sign up for a red card?  When I used to work there they'd probably expect us to.


Oh no this was another team member that did that. But this new GSTL at my store is so obsessed with redcards that if she went into a bathroom and broke the stall door down and asked the frightened guest if they wanted to save 5% with a redcard I would not be surprised


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 26, 2016)

Always said they should plaster the bathroom stall walls with all the red card perks because, captive audience.


----------



## soyaxo (Aug 26, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Always said they should plaster the bathroom stall walls with all the red card perks because, captive audience.


 That actually could be a good thing to do in the fitting rooms too


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 28, 2016)

Hiding the mydevices is another. Not just taking all of them but actually HIDING them. Our flow team does this all the time and I had to bum one off of the pricing TM just to tie my POGs. After clearing some shelves I found several mydevices strategically hidden behind all the merchandise


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 29, 2016)

That reminds me: When I'm asking for equipment or anything else and I get total silence.  Maybe a halfassed "c'mon guys, help him out. Anyone?" from the LOD. That's it usually.

Also people who say the same thing too often. Have an ETL who it doesn't matter if this is the first or seventh time he saw you today. Every time he'll ask "How's it going?" Makes me wonder if I gave a wrong answer the first time or something.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 29, 2016)

Oh you need equipment to set POGs/backstock/pull/do instocks? Hahahaha no we won't help you out because flow took all the mydevices and the only functioning piece of equipment left is being used by that noob over there who's just doing reshop


----------



## Coqui (Sep 4, 2016)

To all the TMs who think that Starbucks is open before the rest of the store...news flash we aren't. That TM you see working behind the counter isn't there to just serve coffee and pastries to the rest of the store. They are busy preparing everything before the store opens so stop pestering them because "all you want is a latte and a muffin." BYE!


----------



## Bosch (Sep 4, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Always said they should plaster the bathroom stall walls with all the red card perks because, captive audience.



My store did it with the "We're hiring" flyers.


----------



## Slipknot33 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hmmm I have so many but main one is when u get cart if there is trash in it throw it away just don't t leave it


----------



## masterofalltrades (Sep 18, 2016)

Right now biggest one is the gstl screaming for backup.  Everyone is already on backup.
Second biggest one is the lod bitching on the walkie about missed call buttons, because everyone is on a lane.
Of course we can't interrupt their starbucks break.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 18, 2016)

Slipknot33 said:


> Hmmm I have so many but main one is when u get cart if there is trash in it throw it away just don't t leave it


This.
I've seen guests pull out a cart, see a scrap of paper or some small wad of something & leave the cart where it is while getting ANOTHER cart.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 18, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> Right now biggest one is the gstl screaming for backup.  Everyone is already on backup.
> Second biggest one is the lod bitching on the walkie about missed call buttons, because everyone is on a lane.
> Of course we can't interrupt their starbucks break.


It's even worse when the LOD shrieks at me over the walkie to get a call button all the way across the store and then when I get there she's standing right fucking next to it


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Sep 19, 2016)

We have a GSA who will hop on a register but won't send overflow to service desk, even if I'm empty.
He'll holler out at me "hey are you busy?  Do you want to get someone?"
I'm like, motherfucker, you could have sent someone up instead of me coming out to grab a guest which took longer for the guest.

He's weird.  Really weird.  Seems stoned all the time.  

Most of the cashiers won't send guests to  SD.   I don't mind running out there but when we're busy af it's kind of counter productive to leave SD when they could send me 1+1.  

Oh, and he sends me gigantic carts full of 500 tiny little items and it takes 30 minutes to ring them up because it's an extreme couponer.  OMG extreme couponers should NOT be allowed to check out as SD.

</rant>


----------



## Slipknot33 (Sep 19, 2016)

We always sent people to SD at our store we are training the whole front end at SD


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 19, 2016)

Does anyone else feel annoyed at people who tell you to go to 2 for EVERYTHING? This dude at my store does that all the time, even if what he's again would be perfectly okay on channel 1 and wouldn't clog it up.


----------



## Slipknot33 (Sep 19, 2016)

Ya we have a bunch they use all 4 channels


----------



## HRZone (Sep 20, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Does anyone else feel annoyed at people who tell you to go to 2 for EVERYTHING? This dude at my store does that all the time, even if what he's again would be perfectly okay on channel 1 and wouldn't clog it up.



I dont mind them using it for private conversations but one of our TMs will ask his ETL to go to 3 then tell him hes going on break. Just say you are going to break!


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 20, 2016)

HRZone said:


> I dont mind them using it for private conversations but one of our TMs will ask his ETL to go to 3 then tell him hes going on break. Just say you are going to break!


This guy legit told me to switch to 2 just so he could ask me to cover electronics for him. I shit you not. Him constantly asking everyone to go to 2 has become sort of a meme at our store


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 5, 2016)

*when I'm cleaning shelves and base decks* "Wow you should come over and clean MY house!"


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 7, 2016)

When a guest wants an item from the back and you ask "how many" and they say "whatever you have"


----------



## NKG (Oct 7, 2016)

Putting abandoned items on the shelves in front of me.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 7, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> When a guest wants an item from the back and you ask "how many" and they say "whatever you have"


And when you bring a cart-load out, they pick out one or two & leave the rest


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 7, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> And when you bring a cart-load out, they pick out one or two & leave the rest


Yeah, pulling 20 bottles of body wash in 6 locations isn't fun.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 7, 2016)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Putting abandoned items on the shelves in front of me.


Especially endcaps at the price scanners


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 7, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> When a guest wants an item from the back and you ask "how many" and they say "whatever you have"


I posted posted this at 9:30 during my break.

At 11:15, the same guests asked for 24 bottles of shampoo.

They had coupons and cartwheel.

I smell scammers.


----------



## Circle9 (Oct 11, 2016)

TMs on break or lunch that leave their walkie on. And ignore everyone else's increasingly unsubtle hints to the turn the damn thing off.


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 11, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> TMs on break or lunch that leave their walkie on. And ignore everyone else's increasingly unsubtle hints to the turn the damn thing off.



Subtlety is not my strong suit. I simply ask them to turn them off.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 11, 2016)

Noiinteam said:


> Subtlety is not my strong suit. I simply ask them to turn them off.



I have gone so far as to grab if off the table and shut it off. You are off the clock, you are off the radio.

There have been times we have had newbies so I left it on through my lunch in case they needed something but that is rare, very rare.


----------



## lovecats (Oct 12, 2016)

We used to have a sign up on our breakroom door that it was a walkie-free zone.  Worked most of the time.  I notice when they redid the breakroom that the sign was gone.


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 29, 2016)

I forgot what it was but I came to complain about something a guy did today but I forgot what he did. lol


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 30, 2016)

Other TMs that are visiting as guests and then tell you how to sell a Redcard to the guest in front of them.... Didn't really annoy me per se, just weird.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 30, 2016)

Guests that just pile their empty baskets on the floor because they don't know where to put them after they've come through the lane. I mean, really people???


----------



## shortstuffishere (Oct 30, 2016)

StargazerOmega said:


> Guests that just pile their empty baskets on the floor because they don't know where to put them after they've come through the lane. I mean, really people???



Or leave their carts at the little half wall that separates guest services from the rest of the lanes...


----------



## PassinTime (Oct 30, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> I posted posted this at 9:30 during my break.
> 
> At 11:15, the same guests asked for 24 bottles of shampoo.
> 
> ...



Does your store not limit?   My store limits most items to 4 per family/household.   There are a few exceptions,  such as 12 packs, bottled water, etc


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 30, 2016)

TTOG erm, sorry, I mean team member again; Lady, you literally had only $8 in fucking Pure Leaf Iced tea. The coupon was get $5 off if you bought $20 worth of Pepsi or any of the listed products. (It was Gatorade, Rockstar, Monster, Pure Leaf, and like two other things that were also listed that were non-soda.)

Now, I can understand the other people who got Crush/Rootbeer/Pepsi because the sign for the coupon was right above all those when it's clearly only for Pepsi but the worker(s) didn't re-organize it all or put it on an endcap, I have no idea how the process goes BUT; Literally?

I scrolled all the way back up to the very beginning of your $350 list of grocery and you had the smaller Mountain Dew 8 pack bottles and 4 jugs of Pure Leaf Iced Tea each priced at $2. I just can't believe another worker is gonna throw a fit at me because she didn't read the coupon correctly. I ended up giving it to her anyways and I said literally "I don't wanna be difficult today so here I'll put in the $5 off, have at it." and she responds "Ya know I wish I didn't have to do my job too." What? I was having a lot of fun today, actually. Despite it being super-duper busy, I was having fun and making big conversation with people during my long 8-hour shift. Then you strolled up, we made conversation actually too, and then at the end to scan your coupon and it didn't go through you got really snappy real quick with me... especially after I explained that she had only $8 in Iced Tea. Have I said that enough yet? lol

I'm actually pretty damn sure you knew you had only $8 in iced tea and just wanted to give me shit anyways lol. Whatever, hope you enjoy your $5 off that you cheated your way out of... well more like I just didn't wanna argue. I've noticed this as well... customers love to get uppity and snarky with me when I tell them a specific coupon doesn't work or they don't meet the requirements, but when I signal my GSTL or GSA over they tell them the same exact thing and suddenly they're so understanding and nice.

Anyways, that's the only bad customer experience today out of the hundreds of customers I checked out today that stood out the most lol.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 30, 2016)

TTGOz said:


> "Ya know I wish I didn't have to do my job too."


Yeh, it sucks being a bitch.
Hope that tea was as bitter as you.


----------



## Pale (Oct 30, 2016)

No I won't "check in the back just to be sure" that we still have halloween candy. Seasonal is our complete stock.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Oct 30, 2016)

Pet peeve:  When they use a really lame excuse to not get a red card.

"I don't shop here."  Really? Bitch, I see you paying for shit you shopped for here right now.
"We don't have one where I am."   Bitch, you're here anyway.
"I don't like being charged interest every month."  Bitch, I told you the debit card is interest free, pay attention!
"I don't like saving money."   *crickets*


----------



## Pale (Oct 30, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Pet peeve:  When they use a really lame excuse to not get a red card.
> 
> "I don't shop here."  Really? Bitch, I see you paying for shit you shopped for here right now.
> "We don't have one where I am."   Bitch, you're here anyway.
> ...


Most of them for me is "No thank, I don't need another card" or the "I dont want another credit card". Then when I try to explain it's not just credit card, they think im tricking them into getting a credit card.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Oct 31, 2016)

There was one today who was positively hostile.  She could not have been more hostile.  She acted like I was trying to steal her identity.  Kept ranting about how Target stole her bank account "that time" and there was no explaining anything and I shut up and she still bitched at me as though I could somehow pay restitution or kiss her ass or whatever.

It's going on a year and a half of being treated like I'm stupid, like I'm somehow less human than the "guests", that I'm not deserving of basic common decency.  

Today I'm ready to snap and start telling people to go fuck themselves.


----------



## fun at target (Oct 31, 2016)

One that bugs the crap out of me
Is when a guest wants somthing that we dont have on the floor. So I scan the barcode and tell them we have at in the back and I well be right back so i go to the stockroom and get there product walk half way across the store to give it to them and there nowhere to be found. What do they think im going to be able to track them down when they walk off


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 1, 2016)

fun at target said:


> One that bugs the crap out of me
> Is when a guest wants somthing that we dont have on the floor. So I scan the barcode and tell them we have at in the back and I well be right back so i go to the stockroom and get there product walk half way across the store to give it to them and there nowhere to be found. What do they think im going to be able to track them down when they walk off



I will ask them if they have more shopping to do. If they do, I will bring the item to the front checklanes or the service desk once I get it from the back. If they say no, I'll ask them to stay close. Some prefer to follow me to the back and wait outside the backroom doors. It's all good.


----------



## slegab21 (Nov 9, 2016)

Now that I've been a cashier for nearly 3 months, I've been noticing some irritating patterns. Some of these are enough to make me lose faith in humanity, at least during that transaction. So without further adieu, here are my biggest guest pet peeves:

The guests who stare at their phone and/or into space while I build the leaning tower of groceries on the side counter. It's understandable if they're busy with children, or have a TON of stuff to still unpack from their carts. And I get it, we have limited space to put the packed bags, but FOR THE LOVE OF GOD it gets under my skin.
The guests who plop their full basket onto the conveyor belt for me to unpack. It makes it a slower process, and their bags get packed less efficiently because I can't evaluate their entire purchase at once. Laziness at it's finest.
The guests who casually refer to you by your name. For example, when they tell their kids or people with them "oh give that to (name)". I get it when guests greet you by name, but casually name dropping you is WEIRD. I don't know, some people consider this to be polite but it always weirds me out a bit and throws me off. Like one lady was having trouble with her card and she goes "oh (name), (name), (name), help me out here!"
The guests that ignore you when you greet them. At least a "hello" back would be nice. Or a smile. Something?
The guests that tell me how beautiful it is outside. Again, I get it, small talk and yadda, yadda, yadda but like DUDE I'm stuck in here for 8 hours. Please don't tell me about the beautiful Autumn weather I'm missing in the outside world. 
The guests that get mad at YOU when they can't remember their REDcard pins. "You can't just give it me?" UM... NO????
The guest that hovers over your bagging area and fixes everything you do. If you have a special preference as to where you want your stuff - just TELL me. It slows me down when you're one foot away from me and eyeballing every move I make.
The guests who continue to put their items at the FRONT of the conveyor belt, clogging up the space and making it difficult to categorize things into bags properly. There's a reason that belt moves up on it's own and there's space to put all of your things.
The guests who request double bags or bags for items that simply do NOT need them. Personally, I am very passionate about our environment so this always irks me. I never give people a hard time, because no one is ever really nasty about it - they're older, or they say they have to carry it upstairs, etc. But I just wish I could tell them how damaging our plastic bag usage in America is... without seeming rude.


----------



## Dreamz (Nov 9, 2016)

I had someone yesterday who:
1. Scanned every item of there very full cart through cartwheel before handing the items to me which made it hard for to as you call it "Pack the bags efficient". As well as it made them take forever to take their items out of the cart so I had a very large tower of all there bags (at one point I wasnt sure what to do so I put  some on the ground and tried holding some, didnt seem to faze em tho).
2. Ignored all my friendly attempts or muttered response in between trying picking a fight with her husband

Besides that and a few people that kinda seem like there on something I havent experienced to many bad "Guests", still new tho so I guess thats probably why lel


----------



## pinkp2ie (Nov 9, 2016)

I hate guests who stand at the Electronics boat, magically waiting for me to appear.
Or the ones who expect me to be tech support. The ones who were like "But i saw it online.." or "They used to do it here!"


----------



## themusicalfruit (Nov 9, 2016)

Mine as a cashier: 
1. Guests who try to tell me what I can and can't do at my job. I work here. I know what I'm doing. Especially nerve-wracking when its former employees who most likely got fired for not knowing what they were doing
2. Parents who can't control their children
3. People with bad breath/ people who smell like ashtrays. Sorry, but you stink and make me want to vomit 
4. Guests who spend the entire checkout on their cell phones. 
5. Guests that wait until they are paying to pull out a coupon or gift card. Especially when it is already processing the transaction. 
6. Finally, when guests with children want me to touch a slobbery item that has been in their child's mouth for who knows how long to ring it up and bag it. Haven't you ever heard of germs and disease???? ALSO EW


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Nov 9, 2016)

Talking too quietly. I don't know why that bugs me but it does.
That and standing at the call button but not pressing it yet acting super bitchy when I ask them if they need help


----------



## pinkp2ie (Nov 9, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> Talking too quietly. I don't know why that bugs me but it does.
> That and standing at the call button but not pressing it yet acting super bitchy when I ask them if they need help


When people are like "no ones around??" Expect me to stand at a counter all day??


----------



## shortstuffishere (Nov 9, 2016)

pinkp2ie said:


> When people are like "no ones around??" Expect me to stand at a counter all day??



I get that alot when everyone is on backup..  "Guest Service is so bad cuz no one is around". I politly tell them sorry but everyone is backing up.


----------



## slegab21 (Nov 10, 2016)

Dreamz said:


> I had someone yesterday who:
> 1. Scanned every item of there very full cart through cartwheel before handing the items to me which made it hard for to as you call it "Pack the bags efficient". As well as it made them take forever to take their items out of the cart so I had a very large tower of all there bags (at one point I wasnt sure what to do so I put  some on the ground and tried holding some, didnt seem to faze em tho).



THIS. I can't believe I forgot this one. It's like, you can stand ANYWHERE in the store and scan your items on cartwheel before coming to the check lines. Ridiculous.


----------



## slegab21 (Nov 10, 2016)

themusicalfruit said:


> 4. Guests who spend the entire checkout on their cell phones.
> 5. Guests that wait until they are paying to pull out a coupon or gift card. Especially when it is already processing the transaction.



YES, I see these two a lot as well. Seeing people glued to their cell phones like that is truly disheartening. I'm in my early twenties, I couldn't live without my phone, I'll admit that. But even I know when it's not appropriate/polite to use! Also, number 5 will never stop blowing my mind. When people give me gift cards and THEN coupons. Even if I ask! It's like they have no concept of forms of payment.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 10, 2016)

Mumblers. I can't understand what you're saying when you mumble. The same goes for people who whisper. If you're concerned with other people overhearing you, write down your info and hand it to me.
People who say "the other girl does it." Doni look like "the other girl?" No. And I highly doubt she rang out your ENTIRE cart of groceries
People who argue over every single price, but not all at once....this one was only $2 last time...I go and look it up, no, it was $5....well, this one was $3 last time...go and look that one up....no, it was also $5...and so on.
People who are picking up for someone else, I ask for the birthday and they say "mine or theirs?" Why on gods green earth would I need your birthday if you're picking up for your son?!?!
People who bring up a lamp and ask us if we have more in the back. How the hell do I know? I'm in PHARMACY!!!
People who think they can pull shady shit because we're in pharmacy. We're trained to spot shady scripts, you honestly think you can pull one over on us? You'd have better luck with a noob up front....
And last but not least, people who think they can get us to do what they want (usually something against the rules/law) by threatening to call corporate. Go ahead. Call. I'll even dial the phone for you. I'm not going to break the rules/law and lose my license just because you're calling corporate.


----------



## HRZone (Nov 10, 2016)

Mods would you merge this thread?

The Things Guests Do/Pet Peeves Thread


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 10, 2016)

Mind Meld.


----------



## HRZone (Nov 10, 2016)

slegab21 said:


> The guests who request double bags or bags for items that simply do NOT need them. Personally, I am very passionate about our environment so this always irks me. I never give people a hard time, because no one is ever really nasty about it - they're older, or they say they have to carry it upstairs, etc. But I just wish I could tell them how damaging our plastic bag usage in America is... without seeming rude.



You would love my store, plastic bag ban and paper bags cost 5 cents


----------



## Yetive (Nov 10, 2016)

Dreamz said:


> . Scanned every item of there very full cart through cartwheel before handing the items to me which made it hard for to as you call it "Pack the bags efficient". As well as it made them take forever to take their items out of the cart so I had a very large tower of all there bags (at one point I wasnt sure what to do so I put some on the ground and tried holding some, didnt seem to faze em


Put on your blinker and have the GSTL bring you an empty cart.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 10, 2016)

Old guys that grunt angrily when you ask how they want sometjing bagged. Well, I don't speak "grunt" so I'll just put it in whatever I feel like.


----------



## Redzee (Nov 10, 2016)

There once was a spill on a shelf,
I know cause I've seen it myself, 
Carmel mocha so mean, 
hardened to bullet proof sheen...
AND JUST HOW THE HELL DO YOU THINK IM GOING TO GET THAT OFF OF THERE! THERE ARE LIDS ON THAT STUFF FOR A REASON! IDIOTS. 
Thank you.


----------



## Dreamz (Nov 10, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Put on your blinker and have the GSTL bring you an empty cart.


I will next time, their cart was almost empty tho and I was mostly trying to get them to notice their mountain of stuff


----------



## slegab21 (Nov 10, 2016)

HRZone said:


> You would love my store, plastic bag ban and paper bags cost 5 cents



That's amazing! I wish every store was like this!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 12, 2016)

Guests who invade someone else's "personal space." There's plenty of room to wait, no need to stand so close to the person in front of you that you can smell their deodorant.


----------



## HRZone (Nov 12, 2016)

PharmaQueen said:


> Guests who invade someone else's "personal space." There's plenty of room to wait, no need to stand so close to the person in front of you that you can smell their deodorant.



If they are wearing any at all...


----------



## Pale (Nov 12, 2016)

pinkp2ie said:


> I hate guests who stand at the Electronics boat, magically waiting for me to appear.
> Or the ones who expect me to be tech support. The ones who were like "But i saw it online.." or "They used to do it here!"


I always get these people when I'm covering for electronics. I'll take a walkthrough of the electronics area to see if anybody needs help, and the guest at the boat is just standing there. Didn't press the call button, nothing. And when I get there they complain about us taking too long.


----------



## pinkp2ie (Nov 12, 2016)

PaleIrishmen said:


> I always get these people when I'm covering for electronics. I'll take a walkthrough of the electronics area to see if anybody needs help, and the guest at the boat is just standing there. Didn't press the call button, nothing. And when I get there they complain about us taking too long.


Now, i just learned to watch them from a distance unless they spot me.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 13, 2016)

Seriously, what is the matter with people?  It's like they walk through those pneumatic doors and some of their brains get sucked out.

Lane lights.  Why do they skip 5 lanes with lights on and go to one that's closed???   It's not busy, I'm cleaning my lane, my light is off, I'm crouched down so they cant see me, we're NOT busy, and they skip an empty lane with a light on to come stand at my lane like a big dumb ogre.  Then they get all pissy when I direct them to an open lane.  I'm NICE about it, I smile, and they act like I've just taken a lolly away from their baby.

The closer we get to Christmas, the stupider and meaner they get.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 14, 2016)

> Lane lights.  Why do they skip 5 lanes with lights on and go to one that's closed???   It's not busy, I'm cleaning my lane, my light is off, I'm crouched down so they cant see me, we're NOT busy, and they skip an empty lane with a light on to come stand at my lane like a big dumb ogre.  Then they get all pissy when I direct them to an open lane.  I'm NICE about it, I smile, and they act like I've just taken a lolly away from their baby.


When our service desk was being rennovated, this would happen a lot. Seriously? It's *that* big of a deal for you that you can't pay for your one item in the Express lane which is literally a reach away from where you're standing. Don't make a total scene because someone said they're closed.


----------



## NKG (Nov 18, 2016)

I hate people who move my abandon cart while Im standing there. Its not hard to say "excuse me" but if im moving a peg, I obviously can't see you coming down the aisle. I always move and apologize if I see it or they speak up. This lady the other day started to move my cart which was not in her way at all but I go to move it more and she says " Its okay"  Obviously not.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 20, 2016)

People who treat TMs like their own personal shopper. TMs will be more than happy to direct you to where an item is located, even show you, but they don't have the time to "fetch" an item for you, unless it's in the back room. If you want a personal shopper, pay someone to do your shopping for you, like Peapod.


----------



## SASSYJJ (Nov 21, 2016)

1.) Guests that just start talking to you. "Do you know where the peanut butter is?" Like.... you can say excuse me... just get my attention.. otherwise I'll think you're talking on your phone. 

2.) guests who ask me If I know where something is.... like I don't work there 

3.) Guests who HIDE their Starbucks cups and we find them a week later stuffed inside a pillow. Nasty asses

4.) Guests that call and say "do y'all have that song by..."

5.) Guests that live in Texas who call ME because their store doesn't have it and they can't drive to my state.... why did you call?

6.) Guests that think that we buy everything before the store opens. 

7.)Guests that have never worked a day in retail but want to tell me how to run my floor. 

8.) Guests who think that I wake up reading the Sunday paper or that I'm a mind reader "that thing y'all have in the paper for $20" there's plenty of things. Be more specific. 

9.)Guests that know our every move and term because they come to Target so much. 

10.) Guests who are illiterate. "I saw buy one get one free" no bit you saw "buy 3 get a free gift card"

11.) Guests who spent the entire time complaining about no check lanes being open but once I've checked them out, they don't have their payment ready. 

12.) Guests who sit there and stare at me while I struggle with taking the hangers off of their clothes. 

13.) Guests that can't read coupons. It expired two years ago. 

14.) Guests who bring you a picture of the price tag and the large amount of product in the wrong area

15.) Guests who know that the price is wrong because they've scanned it on the price scanner and say "well the guest is always right so I guess they will give it to me for that price"

16.) Guests that allow their children to play in chemicals and don't tell us about the spill

17.) Guests that break things and leave it and walk away

18.) Guests that saw the "wet floor" sign and still walked into it and fell....no money for you Lucy

19.) Guests that "need a carry out" and it's a body pillow. 

20.) Guests that call you while they are in the store.


----------



## SASSYJJ (Nov 21, 2016)

dannyy315 said:


> When a guest interrupts you while you're helping another guest.


Yaaaaassss!!!! I'll be standing with my guest trying to figure out what they need
First Guest: "yes, it's a umm movie called "The Black..."   
Second Guest: "Ma'am, Ma'am! I have a question. Where's your clocks?" 
Me: "I'll help you once I'm done helping my current guest."

Then there's the guest who thinks you're just talking for fun because you're laughing with your current guest while helping them find something... and when they approach you with "we'll you weren't busy anyway"..... bitch..... bitch.... its called guest service. I'm vibing!!!


----------



## Pelon1071 (Nov 21, 2016)

People who throw money at me like I'm a stripper.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 21, 2016)

Guests that come to the Express lane with an overflowing cart. There are clearly other lanes open, but they don't want to wheel their lazy asses down to them.

"Ma'am, this is the Express lane..."
Lady pauses, looks up at my light: "Oh, I know I have too many, but you're open, no one else is."

Bullshit. You're just too lazy.


----------



## lovecats (Nov 22, 2016)

SASSYJJ said:


> 3.) Guests who HIDE their Starbucks cups and we find them a week later stuffed inside a pillow. Nasty asses


I found a Jamba Juice cup hidden under a rack in girls one time.  It had mold growing on the liquid that was left in the cup.


----------



## SASSYJJ (Nov 22, 2016)

lovecats said:


> I found a Jamba Juice cup hidden under a rack in girls one time.  It had mold growing on the liquid that was left in the cup.


Yeah and I get pissed.


----------



## SASSYJJ (Nov 22, 2016)

Let's not forget the guests that come roaming through the backroom because there's no one on the floor


----------



## SASSYJJ (Nov 22, 2016)

Or the guest that picks up the phone instead of checking the next aisle. We are always just two steps away.


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 22, 2016)

Not quite TMs but vendors who show up right as I'm getting ready to go on break/meal.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 23, 2016)

lovecats said:


> I found a Jamba Juice cup hidden under a rack in girls one time.  It had mold growing on the liquid that was left in the cup.


I caught 2 teenage girls one time trying to hide their "almost empty" Starbucks cups in random places in the store. Their plan was to hide them and come back periodically to see if anyone had found them. After I saw the first girl hide hers, I walked up right behind them, picked it up and told the other girl I'd be happy to take hers too. They handed it to me and turned beet red like their mom had just caught them. I think they may have graduated with my son


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 23, 2016)

We used to have guests call from the parking lot needing refills and they would ask if we could have them ready by the time they got in the store. That would be a no....


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 23, 2016)

Howler monkeys - guests who literally YELL when they don't get their way even though we're doing our best to help them.  They talk over you when you're partnering with another TM so you can't get anything done while they're continuing their tirade petulant hissy fit.
"You better hope I don't have to come in here again"  "Maam, we really DO hope you never come in here again"

The guests who think they're the only motherfucker in the store.  Goddammit, wait your turn!

The ones that interrupt (mentioned above).  You're cashiering or service and with a guest, so obviously with a guest, and talking, and some twat walks up and just starts talking over you and your guest.  Um, excuse me, wait your fucking turn.  I have a face for that.

People who can't control their kids.  Bitch, I'm ringing up someone, I'm bagging their purchases, and your kid is trying to sit on the bagging area and yelling about stickers and their toy.   Move your little monkey back and control him.  While we're at it, this is not the time of year to be teaching little Billy and Babs how to count money.  They're 4 for chrissakes!  You're holding up the line.

Compulsive shoppers with real mental illness.   We have one that I recognise now - I've done 4 returns for her, all over $200.00 
 "I know I don't need to buy all this.  I'll have to bring most of it back.  I just can't help myself"  Bitch, then don't buy it all!!!  But I'm not her therapist (although, I should put that degree to some use).  Hmmmmmm


I think Target should offer an antidepressant/therapy program starting 1 Nov lasting through 1 Jan.  Seriously, the shit we put up with.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 23, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> I think Target should offer an antidepressant/therapy program starting 1 Nov lasting through 1 Jan. Seriously, the shit we put up with.


Or combat pay.


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 23, 2016)

or both


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 23, 2016)

It's been mentioned a few times re: kids, but I've has ones come though that can *not* keep their hands/bodies off the belt. I had 2 that were probably about 8-10 practically climbing on the belt. Seriously parents? Please yell at your kids. The things that have been on this belt... Geez.


----------



## lovecats (Nov 24, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Or combat pay.


Yeah, definitely combat pay!


----------



## Spot the doge (Nov 24, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> To all those TMs who come over for ice water: STOP REACHING INTO MY PREP AREA!!!
> You're grabbing cups, lids & straws without regard to where your hands have been & it's disgusting.
> Don't make me get out the degreaser.


I worked at a restaurant for a little bit, if I ever run into you I'll be sure not to incur the wrath of your degreaser.


----------



## Spot the doge (Nov 24, 2016)

PaleIrishmen said:


> I always get these people when I'm covering for electronics. I'll take a walkthrough of the electronics area to see if anybody needs help, and the guest at the boat is just standing there. Didn't press the call button, nothing. And when I get there they complain about us taking too long.


If I'm in the store as a guest and I see the electronics TM working on something I let them finish what they're working on. I'm usually in no rush.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 27, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> To all those TMs who come over for ice water: STOP REACHING INTO MY PREP AREA!!!
> You're grabbing cups, lids & straws without regard to where your hands have been & it's disgusting.
> Don't make me get out the degreaser.


And that's why I always make sure I have permission before stepping behind the counter at Starbucks, and only after I've recently cleansed my hands.


----------



## RightArm (Nov 27, 2016)

Pet peeve, when SL Flow extends the arms in NIT past the locking point so that if you were to pull on them to move the rack the arms come off and dump all the clothes in the floor.  -_-


----------



## queencat (Nov 29, 2016)

The most petty pet peeve I have are guests who walk into the store, immediately go up to the service desk and interrupt me to ask where something is. WHERE'S YOUR LAUNDRY SOAP? WHERE'S ELECTRONICS? WHERE'S YOUR MILK? Have you tried looking for more than two seconds?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Nov 29, 2016)

Guests who dick around at the card reader as the screen says "Waiting for guest" and then ask, "Can I have my receipt?" totally oblivious that they have to press buttons to continue.


----------



## pinkp2ie (Nov 30, 2016)

Can someone PLEASEeeee explain to me why guests stand at the electronics boat, magically waiting for me to appear??


----------



## PassinTime (Nov 30, 2016)

pinkp2ie said:


> Can someone PLEASEeeee explain to me why guests stand at the electronics boat, magically waiting for me to appear??



Sorta looks like a checkout and sorta looks like Guest Service ( big, long counter)


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 1, 2016)

StargazerOmega said:


> Guests who dick around at the card reader as the screen says "Waiting for guest" and then ask, "Can I have my receipt?" totally oblivious that they have to press buttons to continue.




Guest: stands there listening to beep beep beep while card reader displays "Remove Card" then asks "should I take my card out now?"


----------



## Pelon1071 (Dec 1, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Guest: stands there listening to beep beep beep while card reader displays "Remove Card" then asks "should I take my card out now?"



Oh man, this happens more often that I think it should. *BEEP BEEP BEEP, BEEP BEEP BEEP* I look at the card reader, the guest and I awkwardly look at each other, then we both look at the reader, then I have to say, ok you can take it out now... ._. As I awkwardly hand them the receipt and they feel all embarrassed. Have a nice day, "yea... yea you too..." lol.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 1, 2016)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Guest: stands there listening to beep beep beep while card reader displays "Remove Card" then asks "should I take my card out now?"


My head screams: "YES! Please make that infrenal noise STOP!" lol.


----------



## lovecats (Dec 1, 2016)

Pelon1071 said:


> Oh man, this happens more often that I think it should. *BEEP BEEP BEEP, BEEP BEEP BEEP* I look at the card reader, the guest and I awkwardly look at each other, then we both look at the reader, then I have to say, ok you can take it out now... ._. As I awkwardly hand them the receipt and they feel all embarrassed. Have a nice day, "yea... yea you too..." lol.


I have to admit the first few times I used a card with a chip I did that.  And I have to admit that it was at Target where the BEEP is particularly loud.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 1, 2016)

lovecats said:


> I have to admit the first few times I used a card with a chip I did that.  And I have to admit that it was at Target where the BEEP is particularly loud.



Im glad the beep is loud. Shames the guest.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 3, 2016)

Thought of another one that's rare, but I saw it a few times when I first started. Guests that decide the don't want something but then just get out of line and leave the item on the belt. I remember I asked our Pepsi guy if he wanted to bag the item. He looked at me like I was nuts lol.


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 3, 2016)

Guest comes in looking for Food Dehydrator.

I say I have no idea I've never heard or seen one here. Lady just looks at me. I'm just working at SCO.

"Do you have one or not?"

GSA gives me their MyDevice.

I search it.

Lady for some reason is really impatient because it's only been like 30 seconds.

No results.

Search "Dehydrator"

Get 8 results, none of them located in my store.

I tell lady.

Snatches MyDevice out of my hands and looks through the list.

Tell her again there's none here.

Husband walks up. Lady says "nope they dont have it he's useless"

Husband's fine with it, she's not.

Turns around and says she's never coming back to Target and that she will bring her business to Walmart because she knows they have Dehydrators.






-------------

WHY NOT JUST GO TO WALMART THEN. You give me that attitude and expect me to not say "ok" and turn around and go watch SCO again and then take the time to complain that I'm unfriendly. I was friendly all the way through until you took the MyDevice and called me useless. 

I just wanna scream at customers sometimes. She should be glad I at least tried to help and be friendly, but since she's older I must have to be her scapegoat and pamper to her needs lol


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 3, 2016)

*me holds the guest while you repeatedly throat-punch her


----------



## Spot the doge (Dec 3, 2016)

I had two older guests whistle at me while off the clock because I didn't notice they needed me to help them. I'm not a dog, Spot is a dog.


----------



## PassinTime (Dec 3, 2016)

Spot the doge said:


> I had two older guests whistle at me while off the clock because I didn't notice they needed me to help them. I'm not a dog, Spot is a dog.



Just keep walking!


----------



## HRZone (Dec 4, 2016)

TTGOz said:


> Snatches MyDevice out of my hands and looks through the list.



At that point I call AP, she has no right to touch Target equipment.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 4, 2016)

HRZone said:


> At that point I call AP, she has no right to touch Target equipment.


Isn't it standard that guests can't or shouldn't touch hand scanners / MyDevices?


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 4, 2016)

I told my GSTL what happened after she told me she complained about me and she didn't say anything about it. It all happened pretty quickly. It was "he's useless taking my business to walmart because I know they have them" and I say "ok" and turn around and go back to my duties at SCO.

Looking back at it, I see why she may of thought she thought I was unfriendly after I turned around, but it's not logical. She was all bitch-face to me and I had a smile and I did it all right up until -you know what-. I think she just wanted to fuck with me after and that irritates me lol.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Dec 5, 2016)

*Lights on, I'm clearly open and ready to bring someone up.*
*Guest:* _Are you open? _
*What I want to say:* Nah fam, I just like to stand here like an idiot for no fucking reason.
*What I say:* Yea, of corse!

*Lights off, GSTL wants me to move CL... for reasons that I don't know."
*Guests:* *_Says nothing, starts to put stuff on belt, and more guests start to line up.* _
*What I want to say: *_Goddamit are you fucking blind, my lights off for a fucking reason, move your shit, I'm bringing this person up because they were here before the light went off--bye._
*What I actually say:* _Sorry, I'm closed, I (or they if I'm going to lunch or whatever) can help you over there. *pointing to CL.*_
*Guests:*_ *Looks at me with a dirty look.*_


----------



## Kaitii (Dec 5, 2016)

Those guests who roll up to electronics with a cart full of shit 

"Can I check out here? The lines up front are too long"

Fuck outta here 10 items or less


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 7, 2016)

Clocked out for lunch the other day, making a quick dash to find food, giant adult sippy cup in hand, wallet in hand, get accosted by a dude looking for notebook paper and pencil holders.  I'm like, uh, school supplies?  Stationary which is right there.
He asks where's school supplies (I have no idea, don't buy 'em, don't work floor) so I say that I don't know and he looks at me like I just grew three heads and says "YOU DON"T KNOW WHERE SCHOOL SUPPLIES ARE????"
No, dude, I don't and I can't look it up for you on one of our scanners because I turned it in when I CLOCKED OUT.  hint, hint
I suppose I could have used my walkie but it was in my back pocket and hands were full.  I told him that they could locate merchandise for him at the service desk or any on-duty team member would be happy to help him.
Fucker ate into my lunch time.

Well, him and the 4 other morons who saw me with above mentioned items AND crackers and soup and yogurt!!!

Getting tired of helpless twits who don't respect that clocked out means not working.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 7, 2016)

^^ I had that happen the other day in electronics. I had clocked out for the night, name badge in pocket, browsing movies:

*Guest: *Hey, question...I want this movie bundle, but I can't find it, Do you know where it is?
*Me: *Uh, I don't actually work in Electronics, so I couldn't help you.
*Guest: *OK So what do I do then? (Points to boat, where Electronics TMs are waiting) Ask those guys over there?
*Me: *Yes ma'am
*Guest: *Oh....OK.


----------



## soyaxo (Dec 7, 2016)

StargazerOmega said:


> Isn't it standard that guests can't or shouldn't touch hand scanners / MyDevices?


What about for MyDevice sales? I never knew for sure. I haven't had any sales yet there though.


----------



## SrTLall (Dec 7, 2016)

Pet Peeve:

Someone asking my location so they can come tell me something or attempting to call me to a specific spot in the store when they can just tell me to switch to 3 and handle it there.

New TMs/TMs who rarely have walkies calling my name out on the walkie to ask me where something is in the store.

After thinking more about it while typing this post, I guess walkies, in general, are my pet peeve.  My life at Target would be so much less stressful without being constantly summoned for useless stuff over the walkie. No joke, a couple weeks ago a seasonal TM tracked someone with a walkie down to find my location so they could come find me to tell me they were going on break at the time I told them to go.


----------



## Circle9 (Dec 7, 2016)

soyaxo said:


> What about for MyDevice sales? I never knew for sure. I haven't had any sales yet there though.


The one time I helped a guest order something online through an iPod they typed in their card info and I did the rest. Its been over a year though so I could be forgetting details. I know they put in their number and the code on the back of the card.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Dec 7, 2016)

Spot the doge said:


> I had two older guests whistle at me while off the clock because I didn't notice they needed me to help them. I'm not a dog, Spot is a dog.


Happens in pharmacy more than you want to know....whistles or finger snaps.


----------



## RightArm (Dec 7, 2016)

Speaking of walkies.... major pet peeve when someone calls you on the walkie and you say "go for (your name)..." and they don't say anything in return only to call you again in five minutes.  You repeat "go for (your name)..."  and again with the silence....    ><


----------



## Bosch (Dec 12, 2016)

RightArm said:


> Speaking of walkies.... major pet peeve when someone calls you on the walkie and you say "go for (your name)..." and they don't say anything in return only to call you again in five minutes.  You repeat "go for (your name)..."  and again with the silence....    ><



Most of our lazy ETL's..

And the biggest peeve of mine is the one ETL who calls everyone as if they are calling a small child. I am not a two year old stop calling everyone like you are talking to a toddler.


----------



## soyaxo (Dec 12, 2016)

People calling me hon, honey, dear, little one, and pet names like that. Elderly guests I can understand but leadership? No thanks.


----------



## RTCry (Dec 12, 2016)

RightArm said:


> Speaking of walkies.... major pet peeve when someone calls you on the walkie and you say "go for (your name)..." and they don't say anything in return only to call you again in five minutes.  You repeat "go for (your name)..."  and again with the silence....    ><



Or when a TM asks for a TL to go to channel 2 and about 10 seconds later the TL says, "Was someone looking for TL?" 

GO TO CHANNEL TWO.


----------



## RTCry (Dec 12, 2016)

And they really should spend the 20 seconds at orientation to show new TMs where the mic is on the walkies. #NotTheSpeaker


----------



## DoWork (Dec 12, 2016)

Ooh, walkies. To STLs, ETLs, SrTLs, and anyone else who has 'important'(it's not) conversations, go to another fucking channel. I turn my walkie off for hours at a time because you shitbags are having minute long conversations on a channel. It's embarrassing.

I clocked in yesterday, and as usual, around 2, when the STL comes out of her hole(what I can only assume is a portal directly to hell), I get to hear about how soft lines needs to be picked up for at least two minutes. Guess what, I don't care. It's not food related, so suck a dick on channel 3 please.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 13, 2016)

Ongoing pet peeves:

Equipment that doesn't work, batteries that won't charge, not enough equipment for the store.
How can we run a busy shift when we don't have enough shit???

Contests that are useless.  The rewards are horrible, there's really no incentive.
Other companies offer their employees gift cards, merchandise, meals out, material things that are useful, for signing up customers for credit cards.  We get ETLs doing push ups still.


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 17, 2016)

I hate it when someone calls me on the walkie and asks my location while I'm picking an SFS batch...and then goes silent after I tell them where I am. I'm not going to stand around and wait, and if you're not fast enough I'll be 50 aisles away by the time you get to where I said I was.


----------



## DoWork (Dec 19, 2016)

Getting real tired of undoing flow's overstocking. Just leave my departments' boxes in the coolers. I'll handle it, ya dim fucks. I compare it to a kid putting parmasean cheese on their pizza. Some is good. TONS is TONS better. Nope. It's not. I enjoy pushing carts of backstock back to you shitbags while y'all are still slothly backstocking.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Dec 19, 2016)

People zeroing out things. its really pissing me off when that crap pops in rigs. if you're not instocks stay out of research.


----------



## DoWork (Dec 19, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> People zeroing out things. its really pissing me off when that crap pops in rigs. if you're not instocks stay out of research.



I'll say the opposite -- in stocks not researching my shizzle, so I have to do it.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 19, 2016)

DoWork said:


> I'll say the opposite -- in stocks not researching my shizzle, so I have to do it.



You better be taking in to account multiple locations and in-located flex and backstock not backstocked. Otherwise I don't have much of an issue with it.


----------



## NKG (Dec 19, 2016)

People who change the breakroom tv without asking and change it to CNN on top of that.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Dec 19, 2016)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> People who change the breakroom tv without asking and change it to CNN on top of that.


I'll take cnn over soaps; looking at my redcard queen.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 20, 2016)

Guest who ask you to help them find something then make stops on the way.

Last week a lady asked me to show us where our heaters are. As I am walking her over she stops and starts flipping through our hangers in domestics? Uhm do you need my help or not?


----------



## pinkp2ie (Dec 20, 2016)

Hahah... i was ON my day off, busy as heck store. I was walking out of the store with my target paper bag, paid for merch.. the guy comes up to me (don't forget, i'm wearing a blue long sleeve, red shorts and have headphones in) and a guy brings a coupon and points and asks where a soap is. I tell him i don't work here and he points at my target bag. Wtf lol


----------



## Bosch (Dec 21, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> I'll take cnn over soaps; looking at my redcard queen.



And over Jerry Springer and Faux news and more Maury Povich(sp?) please shoot me when they have those on the TV. Can I just get the local news cast?


----------



## SilentCrow (Dec 21, 2016)

*GSTL you're needed at guest service for guest assistance*

*GSTL*: Hi, how can I help you?

*Guest*: Yes I'm trying to return this item but it's not giving me the amount I paid for, and you really need to hire employees who know what they're doing, who isn't rude.

*GSTL*: OK, you have the receipt for the item? 

*Guest*: No

*GSTL*: Did you pay with a card?

*Guest*: No

*GSTL*: OK, in that case I can try to return it with your ID but it will give you the lowest selling price and it'll be in store credit

*Guest*: BUT I PAID MORE THAN THAT!? 

*GSTL*: Understood but you don't have the receipt so you'll be getting the lowest selling price 

*Guest*: THIS IS RIDICULOUS! NO OTHER STORE DOES THIS! YOU GUYS HAVE HORRIBLE CUSTOMER SERVICE!!! *sigh* JUST RETURN IT

*returns item, gives gift card*

*Guest*: I CAN'T GET CASH!?

*GSTL*: If you had the receipt you will get it back however you paid, but in this case there is no proof of purchase so you get store credit.

*Guest*: YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING ME! I WANT MY ITEM BACK, I PAID MORE AND I PAID CASH!!!! YOU GIVING ME A GIFT CARD! 

*voids transaction gives merchandise back*

*GSTL*: Have a good day sir

*Guest*: YOU REALLY CAN'T DO ANYTHING!?

*GSTL*: Unfortunately no

*Guest*: UNFORTUNATELY, I'M CALLING CORPORATE, GIVE ME THE NUMBER, AND I HAVE YOUR NAME

*GSTL*: *sigh*


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 21, 2016)

SilentCrow said:


> *Guest*: THIS IS RIDICULOUS! NO OTHER STORE DOES THIS!



Jesus, if I had a dollar for every time I heard that ...


----------



## RTCry (Dec 21, 2016)

Wait. Y'all have cable on your breakroom TV?!?


----------



## Panda13 (Dec 21, 2016)

SilentCrow said:


> *GSTL you're needed at guest service for guest assistance*
> 
> *GSTL*: Hi, how can I help you?
> 
> ...


Did you give them the number for AP!!!!


----------



## Yetive (Dec 21, 2016)

RTCry said:


> Wait. Y'all have cable on your breakroom TV?!?


You don't?


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 22, 2016)

Ours only plays movies


----------



## HRZone (Dec 22, 2016)

Stores individually have to pay for cable. We have direct TV.


----------



## SilentCrow (Dec 22, 2016)

Panda13 said:


> Did you give them the number for AP!!!!


Guest relations. I do that because some guest like to call right in your face.


----------



## fx0007 (Dec 22, 2016)

This happens all the time and I'm sure it's been posted before... Guest was looking for a specific lego set, the lego aisle being probably half full of clearance and other stuff since it's all sold out and the aisles are ptm anyway. He "saw online" that we had one in stock, and yea the mydevice showed that we had one on hand, but since I was busy with SFS I just quickly explained the truth, that if it wasn't on the shelf and there were no backroom locations for it, then it "could be misplaced anywhere in the store if it wasn't already sold at some time today". He just squinted his eyes and said "Well, that's not a really good answer now is it" and then waited for a good 10 seconds for a response.. seriously wtf do you expect, for me to get every team member in the building to comb the store just because you want to buy a gift 3 days from xmas? He even wanted to leave his number so that "WHEN" it turned up that day he could be notified.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 22, 2016)

Guests who ask for gift reciepts for gift cards. Like why???


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 23, 2016)

StargazerOmega said:


> Guests who ask for gift reciepts for gift cards. Like why???


Yeh, no.
I'll give 'em a balance slip for the giftcard.


----------



## RightArm (Dec 24, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Yeh, no.
> I'll give 'em a balance slip for the giftcard.



I don't know how to give a balance slip for a gift card.  How do you do that?

The only reason they want the gift receipt is proof that they loaded the card in case for some reason it doesn't work when whomever they're giving it to uses it.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 24, 2016)

You can do a price inquiry for a gift card.
When it shows the balance, you can hit K1 to print the balance slip.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 25, 2016)

RightArm said:


> I don't know how to give a balance slip for a gift card.  How do you do that?
> 
> The only reason they want the gift receipt is proof that they loaded the card in case for some reason it doesn't work when whomever they're giving it to uses it.



I am pretty sure they come with balance slips automatically no?


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 25, 2016)

Nope but you can hit price inquiry & print the balance.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 28, 2016)

I can't remember if I've posted this before somewhere else, but man oh man it bugs me so much. When people stand right across from me while I scan their stuff (instead of near the card reader, where I feel like they're supposed to be) and stare intently at my screen as I ring everything up and like lean forward to do it. I feel like they're way too close and in my space. If you want to see how much everything is, stand near the card reader and look at the thing above it that says it. If I feel like I have to back up, you're too close.
Sort of related, I also turn my screen towards me instead of towards them. I feel like if it's behind the "counter", it's my space and they don't really need to have "my" screen shown towards them.


----------



## Pale (Dec 28, 2016)

TTGOz said:


> Snatches MyDevice out of my hands and looks through the list.


I would've snatched it back, told her to keep her grubby hands to herself, and walk off without saying anything else.


----------



## NKG (Dec 28, 2016)

I hate people who ask questions when they are not in visual sight. I cant tell you how many times Im working on a pull and someone behind me goes " Do you know where I can find light bulbs? " whatever happened to" excuse me". Also not speaking up is another pet peeve of mine. I can't hear you with 30 extra people in seasonal especially if your not in arms or visual reach.


----------



## Pale (Dec 28, 2016)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> I hate people who ask questions when they are not in visual sight. I cant tell you how many times Im working on a pull and someone behind me goes " Do you know where I can find light bulbs? " whatever happened to" excuse me". Also not speaking up is another pet peeve of mine. I can't hear you with 30 extra people in seasonal especially if your not in arms or visual reach.


I've had people ask me questions when they can barely see me from the first cutout near kitchen appliances when I'm going into electronics. They'll shout the question and I'll just keep walking away. Even had someone try to tell my TL that I had purposefully ignored them (To be fair I did) after being rude and telling them to piss off.

One of my new pet peeves which has happened multiple times in the last month is with my TL's tell me to take my break in the break room instead of SBucks. Yet when I leave they've been sitting in there for hours just chatting away about non-work related things.


----------



## Twirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Guest stares blindly at the card reader for too long, then looks up at you, "Do I sign here?"
Have some of these people never used a credit card before?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 6, 2017)

Twirl said:


> Guest stares blindly at the card reader for too long, then looks up at you, "Do I sign here?"
> Have some of these people never used a credit card before?


Or "Well, every store is different, so I'm never sure..." Really? You must shop a lot then for every store to be different. Chip cards / green for credit is becoming mainstream.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Jan 6, 2017)

Guest: Hi, Can I have a *bla bla bla* cappuccino?

Alright.

*Moments late*

*Bla bla bla* cappuccino for [name]

Guest: WHY IS THERE SO MUCH FOAM. I DIDN'T WANT FOAM OMG REMAKE THIS DIRTY SHIT WITH LESS FOAM.

IT'S CALLED A LATTE ALSDKJFLAKSDJLSGKDFJSLFD FUCK YOU.

Sure... right away.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 7, 2017)

Guest that either are not prepared or wait until you've scanned 7 boxes of formula to inform you that there are coupons on each box and they "forgot" to take them off so you then have to go back, tear off each one and scan it. Really? You couldn't have helped me out a little and taken them off before you got in line?

In the same vein: Waiting until the very end to hand me 7 rebate checks... Again, you couldn't have given them to me before I started ringing?


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 7, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> Waiting until the very end to hand me 7 rebate checks... Again, you couldn't have given them to me before I started ringing?


Those are tendered after totaling any way as long as they haven't swiped their card.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 7, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Those are tendered after totaling any way as long as they haven't swiped their card.


Ahhhh. Good to know. I think the main reason I was getting so internally frustrated was because the guest kept asking questions after I scanned each item and then just handed them to me and then it took my check reader like 2-3 minutes to accept each one lol.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 7, 2017)

Yeh, whenever I did cash office I had to go thru the coupons & pull out all the rebate checks because the newbies always treated them like coupons.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 7, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Yeh, whenever I did cash office I had to go thru the coupons & pull out all the rebate checks because the newbies always treated them like coupons.


It also really bothers me that I'll come in to start or back from a break and find loads of used gift cards in the coupon spot


----------



## lovecats (Jan 8, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> It also really bothers me that I'll come in to start or back from a break and find loads of used gift cards in the coupon spot


Our GSTLs and GSAs were always telling cashiers to NOT save the used gcs but did anyone pay attention?  NO!  I'd be forever coming back from break or starting with a drawer full of gcs.


----------



## Deli Ninja (Jan 8, 2017)

Yeah, whenever I'm on backup, used gift cards all go in the trash. I was told that they have a transaction history attached to them and there's no way I'm passing that on to another guest. Plus if you get into the habit of re-using old gift cards, how long before someone notices and starts copying down the codes in the scratch-off section in the hopes that you won't notice and re-load their old card for another guest? That's why it's not SOP to re-use old cards, I'm sure.


----------



## soyaxo (Jan 8, 2017)

Fitting room guests that stand at the entrance, you say "hi" and they walk through. Or they ask "Do I just walk in?" (And yes this is ASANTS) but I want to scream OBVIOUSLY NOT. IM NOT JUST STANDING HERE FOR NO REASON..

I may start standing in the doorway... lol update: My TL said that'd be ok, but to be careful with suspicious guests.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 8, 2017)

lovecats said:


> Our GSTLs and GSAs were always telling cashiers to NOT save the used gcs but did anyone pay attention?  NO!  I'd be forever coming back from break or starting with a drawer full of gcs.


At my store we have little signs at every register that says. "Under no circumstances save gift cards" Yet, here I am throwing a stack of gcs out of my drawer from a previous cashier


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 8, 2017)

I always threw them out and then one time somebody was like "no put them back in the drawer we can reuse them" and I was like "oh sweet" and was doing that for a couple weeks and then another person was like "oh my god what are you doing" and I started throwing them out again. I wish we had signs so I wasn't "that person" for those couple weeks lol


----------



## dondon4720 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> People who change the breakroom tv without asking and change it to CNN on top of that.


Wow you have CNN which means you have cable, must be nice, or store just has the basic antenna on the roof


----------



## TTGOz (Jan 10, 2017)

dondon4720 said:


> Wow you have CNN which means you have cable, must be nice, or store just has the basic antenna on the roof



In my break room, all that's ever playing is CSI or Law and Order or some crime show... I'm surprised no one's seriously never changed it. One time they had a James Bond marathon on earlier last summer all day and we'd all pile into our BR to watch it.

there wasn't enough chairs for everyone, and if someone's break was over, you had to make room all the way to the door so they could leave.

Good times.


----------



## HRZone (Jan 12, 2017)

Ours is known for local news and HGTV. Some of the old cashier ladies watch terrible soap operas. When that happens I take my break in TSC


----------



## HRZone (Jan 17, 2017)

Guest who turn their cart horizontal in an aisle then look at you weird when you try to push a cart or boat through the aisle. 

Get out of the way!


----------



## hufflepuff (Jan 17, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Guest who turn their cart horizontal in an aisle then look at you weird when you try to push a cart or boat through the aisle.
> 
> Get out of the way!



And when you're almost out of an aisle with a flat, so instead of letting you out first they turn in and park right in front of you.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jan 17, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Guest who turn their cart horizontal in an aisle then look at you weird when you try to push a cart or boat through the aisle.
> 
> Get out of the way!


Or even try to get by WITHOUT a cart!


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jan 19, 2017)

To respond to the title of the thread:

_Breathe
Talk
Shop
Walk in the doors_

Stuff like that, yanno?

(I'm having a bad week)


----------



## lovecats (Jan 19, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> To respond to the title of the thread:
> 
> _Breathe
> Talk
> ...


I had many weeks like that when I was working.  Don't miss that stuff at all!


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sign posted at a small local coffee shop:
"To ensure good customer service, start by _being_ a good customer"


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jan 20, 2017)

Guests that pile their baskets at the end of the lane until it resembles something close to the Leaning Tower of Pisa...


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Feb 1, 2017)

Lately it's guests who come in and holler out "I'm just gonna leave this here while I go find another" and throw a shirt (jeans, coffee maker, hat, baby monitor, etc) on top of my gobacks and I'm busy as hell and then just run off and I'm like, what the fuck did they just add to my chaos???

If it's in a bag, fine, I can identify that it's not reshop.  If it's loose, then I get tempted to send it back with reshop.  Sometimes I really don't know what they've piled on.

Also, when did people lose their ability to form a line?  If there's one person at SD, then get in line at least until I can get back up.  But when they all swarm at once I have no idea who's first.  But I'll stand where I normally do and just help the people in line.  Then I call for back up and they can move aside to another register.
It's like everyone thinks they're the only person in the store.  They're entitled spoiled brats.

And OMG don't get me started on reusable bags!  Jesus I hate those things.  They don't stand up, they flop over, they take longer to fill, and the guest never brings enough.  I'm cramming $100 in towels, catfood, and Ritz bits into one bag and they're telling me "oh, it'll all fit, just jam it in there".  Jesus, buy another bag already!

After 11 days in a row, I need some major venting!!!


----------



## HRZone (Feb 24, 2017)

Having each of their four kids pay for their stuff when they can't count. I actually don't mind it when it's slow but when you have a long line behind you? Play bank at home..


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Feb 24, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Having each of their four kids pay for their stuff when they can't count. I actually don't mind it when it's slow but when you have a long line behind you? Play bank at home..



OMG that happened tonight!  I was covering a cashier's 15 and of course I got the family that uses shopping as a teaching moment and the little ones don't understand the concept of "other people are in line hurry up you little shit" and I just wanted to bitchslap a mommy.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Feb 24, 2017)

Pet peeve right now is men who throw the money on the counter without even making eye contact, as though I'm beneath them.  And they throw it out of reach.   Such assholes.


----------



## Pale (Feb 24, 2017)

One of my pet peeves is people who don't talk what so fucking ever. I notice it's mostly older guys who are done with their day at 11 am, but the soccer moms are the worst. "Would you like the change a certain way"and they just stare at me, so i make their change as annoying as possible. "Would you like the receipt in the bag?" and they stare at me, so i just hand it to them, and they walk away putting it in the bag like i spit on their grandparents grave. I understand if you literally cant talk (my store has a few regulars that are physically mute.), but if you're on your phone when you come up, hang up, and then don't talk? Fuck you.


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 24, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> One of my pet peeves is people who don't talk what so fucking ever. I notice it's mostly older guys who are done with their day at 11 am, but the soccer moms are the worst. "Would you like the change a certain way"and they just stare at me, so i make their change as annoying as possible. "Would you like the receipt in the bag?" and they stare at me, so i just hand it to them, and they walk away putting it in the bag like i spit on their grandparents grave. I understand if you literally cant talk (my store has a few regulars that are physically mute.), but if you're on your phone when you come up, hang up, and then don't talk? Fuck you.


I hate when people talk to me lmao I only say hello and ask if they want to buy a bag, ask if they want a red card, and that is it unless they talk first


----------



## Pale (Feb 24, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> I hate when people talk to me lmao I only say hello and ask if they want to buy a bag, ask if they want a red card, and that is it unless they talk first


I make small talk so I can hide the fact that I want to die when I'm backing up. I'm not the happy go lucky "Oh my well hello! Someone must be throwing a party!".


----------



## StargazerOmega (Feb 25, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> One of my pet peeves is people who don't talk what so fucking ever. I notice it's mostly older guys who are done with their day at 11 am, but the soccer moms are the worst. "Would you like the change a certain way"and they just stare at me, so i make their change as annoying as possible


I get a bunch of seemingly really pissed off old guys / ladies some days. Like I'll make small talk and then they look at me with daggers in their eyes lol. OK, Sorry I tried to make the transaction a little less awkward and uncomfortable geez. Haha.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Feb 25, 2017)

For the love of everything that is holy I NEED my customers to stop taking 2 tier carts to shop. Look around dim wits anybody else using a cart like that. The worst is they dump reshop out too use it. I really hope one of these people get the "special" 2 tier and ram thier ankle. It would be a good lesson on how not to be a moron.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 25, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> but if you're on your phone when you come up, hang up, and then don't talk? Fuck you.


When they come up to my Starbucks counter on their phone, that's when I start grinding coffee for the next brew: coarse grind, nice & loud.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Feb 26, 2017)

Talkers.  Rambling chattering talkers who go on and on explaining why they're buying something, or why they're returning the red shirt for a blue shirt or whatever.  No one gives two shits why they're doing what they do unless it's stealing.  It's not that I odn't have time to listen, it's that I don't care.  Really, I have no interest in knowing why you're returning little Johnny's Spider Man underpants and buying him Aqua Man.  I. Do. Not. Care.

People on the phone.  Lady today was deep into a conversation and I rang up her shit and pointed at the display and she said "you can talk, I can do both things at once" really condescending.  I wanted to slap her.


----------



## HRZone (Feb 26, 2017)

I refuse to speak to guest on the phone. When they say thanks I am turned away greeting my next guest.


----------



## pinkp2ie (Feb 26, 2017)

When I'm on the phone, a guest comes and asks me questions, and then gets mad when i don't respond. I tried understanding what she was saying but i couldn't do both at once sorry


----------



## HRZone (Mar 1, 2017)

My newest pet peeve is grand parents who bring in grandchildren and let them walk over them.

Now I get it, a grandparents job is to spoil but it blows me away how some of these kids talk to their grandparents and some of them just take it wanting to be liked...


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 1, 2017)

HRZone said:


> some of them just take it wanting to be liked...


Nah, it's because their own kids treat them like sh*t so they spoil the grandkids & turn 'em back over to the parents.
Case in point: One of my sisters used to leave her toys out in the middle of the floor. One night Mom steps on one & nearly punctures her foot. Years later when sister had boys Mom gave them Legos for Christmas. 
Lots & LOTS of Legos.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 2, 2017)

Lol, my nephew got a one man band kit from his granny.


----------



## Pale (Mar 3, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Lol, my nephew got a one man band kit from his granny.


Oh fuck... I might have to get this for my nephew when he's older


----------



## MoreForLess (Mar 8, 2017)

Walking into the cafe when the lights are off and asking if I have hot dogs/pizza/popcorn. Like all of the lights are off, I'm closed, snowflake. Or letting your little monster trash the tables and when they attempt to clean it up, saying no let her do it. It's her job. Fuck. You.


----------



## TeamRed (Mar 10, 2017)

I hate when guests reach over the counter and grab the bag before I hand them to them I feel slapping their hand ( I know a bit dramatic) and then putting their bag on the counter.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Mar 10, 2017)

Yeah, I've a wee bit of the PMS going on so the unruly children who dive into the bag to grab their candy/toy/whatever were pissing me the fuck off today.  Like, I'm trying to fill the bag, get your grubby little rug monkey outta my way.  

Goddamn, is no one parenting anymore?????


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 11, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Goddamn, is no one parenting anymore?????


No, because I had a girl, maybe about 7-8 climbing and jumping all over / near my belt. At one point she was almost laying on top of it. Her parents didn't say anything until she tried the same thing about 4 more times. Ugh.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 13, 2017)

TeamRed said:


> I hate when guests reach over the counter and grab the bag before I hand them to them I feel slapping their hand ( I know a bit dramatic) and then putting their bag on the counter.



I hate that! I know some of them are trying to help - but I actually bag things by type so if you take that one bag with frozen peas in it you are also going to have one bag with just your ice cream in it. Can I please put all of your frozen stuff in the same bag? I have been known to look at the guest and tell them "I'm still putting things in that bag" as I hand them something else to place in it while it is now in their cart.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 14, 2017)

Guests that come through the lane with a handful of bulky items, decide they don't want 1/2 of them, grab the few they do want, pay and then just leave a half-full cart in the middle of the frickin' lane without a word.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Mar 24, 2017)

I've always known that people are generally selfish and kinda stupid but working at Target the past couple years really drives this home. 

They seem to think that we're robots, that we're not human, don't have feelings, are not educated, and are their personal servants.   We have repeat guests who refuse to use even the most basic of good manners.  They're entitled brats, selfish schemers, rude turds.  Not all, but a lot of them are.

Sometimes there's an unfortunate line at the service desk.  It happens, three people walk in all at once with returns.  We're in back up on lanes, and invariably a guest comes to SD to check out but they don't get in line, they jump the line and come right to the counter and start unloading stuff.  I won't even make eye contact, I keep talking to the guest I'm handling, and I talk a little louder.  Line jumpers always get exasperated and sometimes I cant' get back up and they have to wait.  When back up gets there, I tell them who's next and it's NOT the line jumper.
I don't know what kind of entitled life they've had but you can't just cut in front of three people who've been waiting in line.  

Also, when I go to grab a guest to bring them to SD, I always say that I can take the NEXT guest in line.  There's often a line jumper who will run their cart full of 300 items to the front screaming that they're in a hurry and don't have time to wait in line.  
I always laugh when two returns walk in and reach the desk before them and they have to wait, tapping their feet, looking exasperated. 

Yeah, line jumpers.  They suck.


----------



## RedCardBorn (Apr 6, 2017)

It kills me when guests ask if I am open when I have my closed sign and my light is off on my lane or when they asked if I am closed and I am clearly open with light on.
Once a lady practically forced me to help her when I was supposed to be off, I was closed and already had logged out and put the closed sign on, was about to leave when she popped up and moved the sign saying "no its okay, you can help me, you can help me" -_-


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 7, 2017)

RedCardBorn said:


> I was closed and already had logged out and put the closed sign on, was about to leave when she popped up and moved the sign saying "no its okay, you can help me, you can help me" -_-


That's why I literally *run* after I finish with my last guest, as I know that's when the old bittys with a cartload of things love the Express lane because the regular lanes are "So far away"


----------



## HRZone (Apr 7, 2017)

RedCardBorn said:


> Once a lady practically forced me to help her when I was supposed to be off, I was closed and already had logged out and put the closed sign on, was about to leave when she popped up and moved the sign saying "no its okay, you can help me, you can help me



Guest like this have to be stood up to. Or else they are enabled to do it again. I hope next time you politely say ma'am my light us out and I need to clock out, please respect my time


----------



## lovecats (Apr 7, 2017)

RedCardBorn said:


> It kills me when guests ask if I am open when I have my closed sign and my light is off on my lane or when they asked if I am closed and I am clearly open with light on.
> Once a lady practically forced me to help her when I was supposed to be off, I was closed and already had logged out and put the closed sign on, was about to leave when she popped up and moved the sign saying "no its okay, you can help me, you can help me" -_-


That's why once I had my light off I just turned around and did not make eye contact.  Just headed toward the time clock.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 7, 2017)

While on backup one night a mother and a teen girl were in the line.  I made small talk, I don't even remember what I said and the mother said the girl was upset because she wanted to go to a party and couldn't.  Okay, move on in the conversation and the mother says "Aren't you going to ask why she can't go to the party?"  I just stopped the small talk and focused on the transaction (uncomfortable) and the girl kinda mumbled.  Then the mother said "Say 'I lied to my mother and that's why I can't go to the party.'"  That made it really, really uncomfortable and of course not only was I hearing this, so was the guest behind them.  Please folks, yeah sometimes you gotta discipline your kids, but don't involve me when you want to publicly humiliate them.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 7, 2017)

RedCardBorn said:


> It kills me when guests ask if I am open when I have my closed sign and my light is off on my lane or when they asked if I am closed and I am clearly open with light on.
> Once a lady practically forced me to help her when I was supposed to be off, I was closed and already had logged out and put the closed sign on, was about to leave when she popped up and moved the sign saying "no its okay, you can help me, you can help me" -_-



I'm as diplomatic as possible but a couple of times I've not only had to direct the guest to an OPEN lane, but when they start to argue, tell them that we are expected to clock out when we're scheduled out and that I'll get in trouble if I don't leave my lane right now.  

I'm going to start making shit up - I have to get my kid from piano lessons, I'm running late for my mammogram, I have to pick up my husband from the airport because he's coming home from Iraq tonight, I have to pick up my grandma from rehab, I have to take my pet llama to his veterinary appointment....


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 7, 2017)

Taking husband in for his colonoscopy appointment, taking the cat to the vet to have her anal glands cleaned out, running to the doctor's for #3 in a shot series for an STD, bailing nephew out of jail, meeting fire dept at home because younger daughter locked herself in the bathroom AGAIN & older daughter can't reach the ladder, Granny started a fire while cooking.....
This could be fun.


----------



## StockerAce (Apr 8, 2017)

As someone who stocks shelves overnights so no guest interaction...my biggest guest pet peeve is when they use the shelf as a garbage can. Dumping everything from used napkins, half empty Starbucks, half eaten cookies, to empty sample cups (and sometimes not empty). *sigh*


----------



## Birdilible (Apr 9, 2017)

When they throw the money on the counter or belt while I have my hand out. Yet they hold out their hand and expect me to hand it to them when I give them their change
*closing Pizza Hut with the lights off and no food out* "excuse me, do you have any food coming out?"
When they grab their bags and leave their empty cart at the end of my lane. -_-
*standing at a register with the light on* "are you open?"
*quickly ringing up my last guest with the light off* "are you open?"
"But the sign said..."
When I smile, look at them, and ask how they are and they look at me and don't say anything. Well okay then lol


----------



## Logo (Apr 9, 2017)

'_thank you for respecting the light'   _is what I will say to a guest when they realize I'm trying to close and back out of my lane. (naturally in a fun tone)  If I have to be some where I'll jet but if I'm not in a hurry I'll take them and they feel special! I also tell them we must hurry because not all guest respect the light!


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 9, 2017)

Logo said:


> '_thank you for respecting the light'   _is what I will say to a guest when they realize I'm trying to close and back out of my lane. (naturally in a fun tone)  If I have to be some where I'll jet but if I'm not in a hurry I'll take them and they feel special! I also tell them we must hurry because not all guest respect the light!


I've had the overexaggerated grumbler a few times lol. Oh yes, it's awful that you'll have to move your cart just a few steps to the next lane isn't it??? Lordy, some people.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 9, 2017)

Was in on my day off with husband & the boys doing a large shop.
We'd unloaded everything onto the belt & had pushed the cart thru to start loading when a guy, thinking he saw a short line, rushed up to get in behind us cutting off a lady who was walking up to our lane.
He took one look at our piled-high conveyor belt & walked off.
The lady he'd cut off just shrugged & we laughed.
Thanks to husband & boys bagging everything up like pros, we were out before Mr. Impatient.


----------



## Marcellow (Apr 10, 2017)

Guests warching their children destroy my zone in toys (which I'm doing BY MYSELF on a Sunday night) and look at me smiling like its the cutest thing in the world for their kids to disorganize the place.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 10, 2017)

Marcellow said:


> Guests warching their children destroy my zone in toys (which I'm doing BY MYSELF on a Sunday night) and look at me smiling like its the cutest thing in the world for their kids to disorganize the place.


"Oh, aren't they just so CUTE???"


----------



## Starswilldiex (Apr 10, 2017)

Telling their kids to just go to the cafe and order whatever they want while they are still in line waiting to checkout. Then they get upset when ive put their kids stuff to the side because i actually have guests that can pay me while waiting for them to come on over. They always add more to the order anyways. This seems to happen more and more frequently.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 14, 2017)

RedCardBorn said:


> It kills me when guests ask if I am open when I have my closed sign and my light is off on my lane or when they asked if I am closed and I am clearly open with light on.
> Once a lady practically forced me to help her when I was supposed to be off, I was closed and already had logged out and put the closed sign on, was about to leave when she popped up and moved the sign saying "no its okay, you can help me, you can help me" -_-


I once had a guy walk up to an unmanned lane with no light on and unless his entire cart of crap on the belt. I was walking back to pharmacy after my meal and he says, "aren't you going to help me?" I said, "no, I don't work up here. That lane is closed. You'll have to go to an open lane." He yelled after me, "well, you work here, don't you?" I just kept walking.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 14, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> I once had a guy walk up to an unmanned lane with no light on and unless his entire cart of crap on the belt. I was walking back to pharmacy after my meal and he says, "aren't you going to help me?" I said, "no, I don't work up here. That lane is closed. You'll have to go to an open lane." He yelled after me, "well, you work here, don't you?" I just kept walking.



No, I don't work here, I work at CVS over there.. Have a nice day..


----------



## masterofalltrades (Apr 14, 2017)

My biggest thing is when a guest breaks something and doesn't say anything. Like today there was drano all over the floor and people walking around in sandals, that is just a recipe for chemical burns and lawsuits.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Apr 14, 2017)

masterofalltrades said:


> My biggest thing is when a guest breaks something and doesn't say anything. Like today there was drano all over the floor and people walking around in sandals, that is just a recipe for chemical burns and lawsuits.



OMG! Especially when it's on the belt. Now, they might not have known. But I was scanning and bagging, minding my own business, when suddenly, a freaking tsunami of beans starts rolling in and spilling all over the floor. "Oh I didn't know that my giant bag of beans was open." Ok. Sure.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 14, 2017)

I leaned over for literally half a second into the express lane to get a big bag for a guest at SCO. lady dumps her entire basket on the belt.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 14, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I leaned over for literally half a second into the express lane to get a big bag for a guest at SCO. lady dumps her entire basket on the belt.


This happened to a TM at my store who was overseeing SCO. He came around for less than a minute to undo a spider wrap and a lady put her stuff down right as he walked away and she called him the rudest person ever


----------



## Tim Swanson (Apr 14, 2017)

this was probably already posted. but, I hate when I ask someone how their day is and they say "no thanks just looking". That is not a description of how your day is.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 15, 2017)

Tim Swanson said:


> this was probably already posted. but, I hate when I ask someone how their day is and they say "no thanks just looking". That is not a description of how your day is.


Or "Paper or plastic?"
"Yes"

Yes what? Yes paper? Yes plastic? Yes answers a lot of questions, paper or plastic is not one of them.


----------



## hufflepuff (Apr 15, 2017)

Tim Swanson said:


> this was probably already posted. but, I hate when I ask someone how their day is and they say "no thanks just looking". That is not a description of how your day is.



Or when they just glare at you / ignore you, until five minutes later when they need help. Then you exist.


----------



## Yoda (Apr 15, 2017)

Tim Swanson said:


> this was probably already posted. but, I hate when I ask someone how their day is and they say "no thanks just looking". That is not a description of how your day is.



TBF they could have been asked "Can I help you find something?" too much or just are super awkward.  It's like when someone tells me "I hope you feel better" or "enjoy your [insert item here]" and I say, "you too!" only to facepalm three seconds later.  

But yeah, in _the tone_, super rude.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 15, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> Or "Paper or plastic?"
> "Yes"
> 
> Yes what? Yes paper? Yes plastic? Yes answers a lot of questions, paper or plastic is not one of them.



I always tell the cashier whatever is easier for them. Or I am one of those that brings my own bag.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 15, 2017)

Luckily our state doesn't have paper so no need for that question


----------



## HRZone (Apr 16, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Luckily our state doesn't have paper so no need for that question



Lucky, our store doesn't have plastic and charges for paper.


----------



## softlinessgal (Apr 16, 2017)

when guests don't know their target redcard pins. it's like you guys need to have this shit ready to go before coming on the checklane and taking so damn long that my rating turns red. today i almost had it with a guest who was holding up a very LONG line and sent her to guest services with her suspended transaction. ugh.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 16, 2017)

softlinessgal said:


> when guests don't know their target redcard pins. it's like you guys need to have this shit ready to go before coming on the checklane and taking so damn long that my rating turns red. today i almost had it with a guest who was holding up a very LONG line and sent her to guest services with her suspended transaction. ugh.



Yeah, they pull out their red card, SWIPE it repeatedly and ignore you when you tell them to insert the chip in the slot.
Then they finally do, and they say they don't have a pin.  Uh, yes you do.  No I don't.  Uh YEAH YOU DO.
If they want to reset the pin I suspend if it's a big transaction and hold their cart, or void if it's only a few items and send them to go stand in the corner while they call.  Not letting them hold my lane or desk hostage.

I"m still pet peeving on the ones who throw a bag on the desk and holler out as they're running off "I'm just gonna leave this here".  Happened yesterday and I was so busy I never heard a thing.  I found a bag on the SD full of clothes and was asking other TM's if it was paid & left.  Was about to log it when some ditz walks up yammering about making exchanges and she left a bag with me and I was like who the fuck are you and she's like that's my bag and gets all pissy like lady you're not the only motherfucker in the store right now!!!  AAARRRGH!!!!

Yesterday was like Xmas all over again.  I was too busy to actually be pissy with anyone.  Wish all shifts were like that.


----------



## softlinessgal (Apr 16, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Yeah, they pull out their red card, SWIPE it repeatedly and ignore you when you tell them to insert the chip in the slot.
> Then they finally do, and they say they don't have a pin.  Uh, yes you do.  No I don't.  Uh YEAH YOU DO.
> If they want to reset the pin I suspend if it's a big transaction and hold their cart, or void if it's only a few items and send them to go stand in the corner while they call.  Not letting them hold my lane or desk hostage.
> 
> ...


yeah i was ready to to get super pissy with that guest, but luckily after three tries her damn card "worked", next time i won't even let if get to a third time. gotta love that suspend transaction button.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 18, 2017)

The one thing guests do that just leaves me puzzled is the disappearing hangers.  I'll see an item on the floor or draped over a rack and for once by some miracle it's right where it should be.  Grab the item, look for the hanger.  No empty hangers on the rack.  No empty hangers on the floor.  No empty hangers on nearby racks.  Wtf??  What did they do with the hanger?  Did they like the hanger so much that they wanted to take it home with them?  I found four items this evening with missing hangers.


----------



## Hardlines 4 (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm curious does anyone ever say anything to guest when they 

Leave their Starbucks cup on the shelf and walk away
Break/Spills something and walks away without trying to find a TM
Brings down furniture/chairs/lamps/f-ing anything and just leaves it on the floor..and walks away
Starts wrecking the SL tables
I cannot take it anymore, I don't go off the chain but now I'm more than willing to take a coaching to let these people know that above anything else it's purely disrespectful.  
/rant


----------



## HRZone (Apr 19, 2017)

Hardlines 4 said:


> I'm curious does anyone ever say anything to guest when they
> 
> Leave their Starbucks cup on the shelf and walk away
> Break/Spills something and walks away without trying to find a TM
> ...



My personal favorite is when they take the plastic tubs down. Take one then leave the other 4 or 5 on the ground


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 19, 2017)

On my day off, I passed an aisle where a woman was surrounded by different types of kitchen trash cans as she was trying to decide.
I came back by later to look for a particular size & she'd left every single one out.
Of course I put them all away (while looking for the one I wanted).


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 19, 2017)

I wanted to cry the day I looked over at a table and the guest in front of it apparently wanted a shirt at the bottom of the stack as she picked up the top one and just dropped it off to the side (luckily still on the table) and did the same thing to all the rest until she got to the bottom one, picked it up, held it out, looked it over and then dropped it on the rest and walked away.  I so, so wanted to say something but I was still in my first 90 days.


----------



## sito (Apr 20, 2017)

the carpet aisle in ours is just as bad as plastics. people like to just put them on the ground and leave them like hi hello i'm not your mom clean up after yourself


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 20, 2017)

Hardlines 4 said:


> I'm curious does anyone ever say anything to guest when they
> 
> Leave their Starbucks cup on the shelf and walk away
> Break/Spills something and walks away without trying to find a TM
> ...



I called out 2 quests in shoes this week. Pulled a bunch of hanging sandals off the wall. I was pushing truck and had already zoned that area. As they were walking away I asked them if they were going to purchase any of the shoes on the floor. One girl came back and hung them back up. I also thank people for putting shoes back. It us a


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 20, 2017)

I can see me saying "Um, excuse me, you forgot to take your cup with you" while handing them their abandoned SBux cup.
I shame people into doing the right thing all the time but always while smiling and acting like I'm doing them a favour.
I'm fairly manipulative when I have time to actually think about it.


----------



## HRZone (Apr 20, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> I can see me saying "Um, excuse me, you forgot to take your cup with you" while handing them their abandoned SBux cup.
> I shame people into doing the right thing all the time but always while smiling and acting like I'm doing them a favour.
> I'm fairly manipulative when I have time to actually think about it.



Good for you. Passive aggression is the way to go in retail.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 23, 2017)

Been said a bazillion times re: phones but, guests that are too busy yapping on their damn phones to pay attention to when I set their bags on the counter and just walk out after paying, leaving me to bring 3-4 bags worth of paid-and-left stuff...

Seriously, get off your damn phone for 2 seconds.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 23, 2017)

If my phone had not been in my locker I'd have one heck of a picture for this thread.  Someone took 20 clearance items of a variety of sizes from different clearance racks and made a big pile in the center of the walkway space between clearance and non-clearance.  Who does that????


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 23, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> If my phone had not been in my locker I'd have one heck of a picture for this thread.  Someone took 20 clearance items of a variety of sizes from different clearance racks and made a big pile in the center of the walkway space between clearance and non-clearance.  Who does that????


Someone who hates Softlines...


----------



## abstractpremed96 (Apr 23, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> I can see me saying "Um, excuse me, you forgot to take your cup with you" while handing them their abandoned SBux cup.
> I shame people into doing the right thing all the time but always while smiling and acting like I'm doing them a favour.
> I'm fairly manipulative when I have time to actually think about it.





HRZone said:


> Good for you. Passive aggression is the way to go in retail.



ooh do you guys have any more suggestions for passive aggressive responses? That's usually my go to approach because on the front end, I'm passive aggressive by nature, plus it feels like we are held to a higher standard both my guests and spot to put up with their shit. For example, with guests who ask for double bag when they absolutely don't need it (double bagging one bag of chips? Really??) I inform them about our reusable bag discount. When they get mad and demand to know if we're charging for bags? I just smile and go "Of course not! It's our way of encouraging our guests to reduce waste and do something good for the planet we live on!" As sappily and enthusiastically as possible. Next thing you know, they've got a reusable bag or single bag it like everyone else.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 23, 2017)

abstractpremed96 said:


> ooh do you guys have any more suggestions for passive aggressive responses? That's usually my go to approach because on the front end, I'm passive aggressive by nature, plus it feels like we are held to a higher standard both my guests and spot to put up with their shit. For example, with guests who ask for double bag when they absolutely don't need it (double bagging one bag of chips? Really??) I inform them about our reusable bag discount. When they get mad and demand to know if we're charging for bags? I just smile and go "Of course not! It's our way of encouraging our guests to reduce waste and do something good for the planet we live on!" As sappily and enthusiastically as possible. Next thing you know, they've got a reusable bag or single bag it like everyone else.


"Could you double bag my banana?" (As dirty as that sounds, its happened) God, what are these people having demolition derbies with their produce? Lord.


----------



## abstractpremed96 (Apr 23, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> "Could you double bag my banana?" (As dirty as that sounds, its happened) God, what are these people having demolition derbies with their produce? Lord.


I know right? And our store leadership is notoriously cheap, so we run out of bags regularly and have to practically ration them. I once had to make a pallet of bags last a week and a half. You can believe I was insufferable to the double baggers. Oh and the already wrapped pillows double bagged. Really?! (And how have I not noticed L as your profile pic this long? lol)


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 23, 2017)

People who dont know what they want seriously piss me off

They want this thing they heard of, they dont know what its called and can vaguely recall what it does but they need it

Or they want x electronic item but did 0 resarch on it and expect me to fuckin be geek squad over here and tell them every detail of every single model we have 

look people i just sell this shit if i happen to know about it i swear its a coincidence or something im interested in

and no there isnt anyone else in electronics g o  d


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 23, 2017)

abstractpremed96 said:


> (And how have I not noticed L as your profile pic this long? lol)


I just changed it a few days ago. His face is essentially my face at work half the time lol. We've had to ration bags too, though not because we're cheap. Part of it is the guest's that will insist to have a single onion at a time in 3 separate bags. 

It's almost hilarious that we'll say: I'm sorry, but we're out of paper / plastic so this is going to have to do; and they'll roll their eyes and say "Well, OK..." like we're lying or something lol


----------



## abstractpremed96 (Apr 23, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> I just changed it a few days ago. His face is essentially my face at work half the time lol. We've had to ration bags too, though not because we're cheap. Part of it is the guest's that will insist to have a single onion at a time in 3 separate bags.
> 
> It's almost hilarious that we'll say: I'm sorry, but we're out of paper / plastic so this is going to have to do; and they'll roll their eyes and say "Well, OK..." like we're lying or something lol


haha Ginoza (my current pic) is mine all the time. I side-eye guests over my glasses like there's no tomorrow! It's interesting how many Target tms like anime. My ETL once pulled me into her office because the watchlist I and another GSA suggested to our STL didn't include her favorite…


----------



## abstractpremed96 (Apr 23, 2017)

abstractpremed96 said:


> haha Ginoza (my current pic) is mine all the time. I side-eye guests over my glasses like there's no tomorrow! It's interesting how many Target tms like anime. My ETL once pulled me into her office because the watchlist I and another GSA suggested to our STL didn't include her favorite…


Oh shit that might out me, but eh…I don't think that particular ETL would care about me using TBR.


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 23, 2017)

this turned pretty damn weeby


----------



## Deli Ninja (Apr 24, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> People who dont know what they want seriously piss me off
> 
> They want this thing they heard of, they dont know what its called and can vaguely recall what it does but they need it
> 
> ...


"I need ham and turkey." And they just stand there. Waiting. How much do they need? "Oh, I don't know. Enough for a week?" Dude, I don't know how much meat you put on your sandwiches or how many you eat in a week! The kicker is they never know which ham or turkey they want. Sweet? Smoked? Bland? Spicy? They always look at me like a deer in the headlights and usually end up walking away with my favorite choices or the most popular meats...

And yeah, Target TMs are very often at least into some anime/manga and sometimes ridiculously nerdy. Even some of the significantly older ones, which never fails to put a smile on my face.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 24, 2017)

Bosch said:


> No, I don't work here, I work at CVS over there.. Have a nice day..


Well, now it's CVS & we wear blue scrubs. When it happened, we were still Target, so I was in red/khaki.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 24, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> Well, now it's CVS & we wear blue scrubs. When it happened, we were still Target, so I was in red/khaki.



Again "I work over there and have a nice day!"


----------



## sito (Apr 24, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> People who dont know what they want seriously piss me off
> 
> They want this thing they heard of, they dont know what its called and can vaguely recall what it does but they need it
> 
> ...


i get people asking me "which one of x products is better?" like ummmmm i dont know???? or the occasional "is this product good? does it have good reviews?" ... like how am i suppose to know?


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 24, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Again "I work over there and have a nice day!"


Basically what I told him


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Apr 24, 2017)

Ah, pet peeve time again:

When they can't articulate just what in the fuck they want.  They ask where they can find [that thing] but don't explain what it is, what it does, don't have a name for it, and basically just waste my time.

Case in point:

Them: do you have one of those copper things that help with knee pain?
Me:  I'm not sure, is it like socks?
Them:  no, it's got copper in it.
Me:  is it ointment?
Them:  no, it's like those things you put on your arm to stop swelling.
Me:  is it a compression bandage?
Them:  yeah, that's it.
Me:  *searches mydevice/zebra thingie using 700 search terms and comes up with zilch*
Me: I'm not finding any compression bandages with copper in them.
Them:  Well it's like those things that you wear around your neck.
Me: [getting angry now]  Uh, what?
Them:  You put it around your neck and it keeps your arm still.
Me: OH A SLING???
Me: *already typing "sling" into search field*
Them: YES!!!
Me:  nope, we don't sell slings but [insert name of local surgical supply company] carries them and your doctor can write a prescription for it.
Them:  that's not what I want, it has copper in it.
Me:  well, if it's not a compression bandage and it's not ointment and it's not a sling, then is it a bracelet type thing?
Them:  IT'S NOT FOR MY WRIST, IT'S FOR MY KNEE.
Me:  uh, is it compression socks?
Me:  *silently wishes for death*
Them:  yeah, compression socks, that's it.
Me:  *sends them to correct aisle*

I'm not kidding, this happened this week.  I wanted to die.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 25, 2017)

That almost sounds like the time I had a guest come through my lane

Me: Did you find everything all right today?
Guest: (Loud, overexaggerated sigh) No. You didn't have the drink I wanted I've asked everybody *back there* and they couldn't help me.
Me: Oh? Can I ask what kind of drink it was that you're looking for?
*Guest whips out their phone, showing me a drink that I've never even heard of and that I'm 99% we don't have in the store*
Me: Oh, uh, I've actually never heard of that, but maybe [local grocery store] carries it.
Guest: (Another loud, overexaggerated sigh) You and everybody else. WHY HAVE NONE OF YOU HEARD OF THIS DRINK?!

Good lord, it's just a drink. We're not a full-blown grocery store. We don't carry everything on the damn planet...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Apr 25, 2017)

Try working in pharmacy when Dr Oz promotes his latest "miracle...."


----------



## HRZone (Apr 25, 2017)

abstractpremed96 said:


> ooh do you guys have any more suggestions for passive aggressive responses? That's usually my go to approach because on the front end, I'm passive aggressive by nature, plus it feels like we are held to a higher standard both my guests and spot to put up with their shit. For example, with guests who ask for double bag when they absolutely don't need it (double bagging one bag of chips? Really??) I inform them about our reusable bag discount. When they get mad and demand to know if we're charging for bags? I just smile and go "Of course not! It's our way of encouraging our guests to reduce waste and do something good for the planet we live on!" As sappily and enthusiastically as possible. Next thing you know, they've got a reusable bag or single bag it like everyone else.



So glad we get to charge for bags. Love when extreme cheap folks try to carry everything in their hands


----------



## HRZone (Apr 25, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> That almost sounds like the time I had a guest come through my lane
> 
> Me: Did you find everything all right today?
> Guest: (Loud, overexaggerated sigh) No. You didn't have the drink I wanted I've asked everybody *back there* and they couldn't help me.
> ...



This is specifically why we train front end folks not to ask if they found what they are looking for. 

Even if they didn't you aren't going to leave your lane to find it for them. 

It's more appropriate for sales floor team to ask CIHYFS


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 25, 2017)

HRZone said:


> So glad we get to charge for bags. Love when extreme cheap folks try to carry everything in their hands


Yeh, we do too only to have the guest decline a bag before walking down to a closed lane to grab one without paying.
One guy thought he was so clever coming over to Starbucks to check out & ask for a bag.
Kinda burst his bubble when he saw how small our bags were.


----------



## SitSpotSit (Apr 25, 2017)

HRZone said:


> So glad we get to charge for bags. Love when extreme cheap folks try to carry everything in their hands



And I LOVE when they don't want bags cuz then I don't have to bag their stuff!!  

-->I'm looking at you weekly food shopper with $300 worth of groceries!!  I ♡ U for forgetting your bags and not wanting to pay for more!!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 25, 2017)

I LOVE guests who bring their own bags and offer to bag for me. I HATE guests who make me bag in their own bags that won't stay open. Also because I'm not super-tall I can't see into their bags well when they're on the counter so I get mixed up and over/under-fill bags.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 25, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> When they can't articulate just what in the fuck they want.  They ask where they can find [that thing] but don't explain what it is, what it does, don't have a name for it, and basically just waste my time.



This is why I like phones.

If they are clear on what they want I tell them that the My Device is finicky with the search terms.  (_I hate how finicky it is, tonight I couldn't even find paintbrushes using the search "paintbrush"._)  Then I try a couple of searches and if I don't get it, on to part 2.

If they aren't clear or I can't find it, I ask them to look it up on Target.com and then I walk them through getting the dpci number.  Most people get it right the first time.  The few that don't, I'd spend the same amount of time with those 700 search terms so it's worth it.

If the guest was actually in front of me being that unclear, I'd tell them the My Device is finicky and ask them to Google it on their phone so I could find it faster for them.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 26, 2017)

HRZone said:


> So glad we get to charge for bags. Love when extreme cheap folks try to carry everything in their hands


I had that happen once and as the guy walked away he dropped his light bulbs. Of course,Spot let him have new ones, free of charge.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 26, 2017)

Had a guy demand a bag for his ONE item - a bottle of syrup.
He dropped it in the parking lot & was outraged that we wouldn't replace it for free.


----------



## TTGOz (Apr 27, 2017)

Cart Attending pet peeves:

1.) Grabbing a cart off of my line when I'm trying to put carts in the store and you stand in front of my line and don't move.

2.) Abandoning your big ass car seat or grill box in a cart and there's no easy or uninconvenienced way to bring it in.

3.) When there's a cluster f*** going on behind me with 3 cars trying to reverse out of their spot to leave and two cars trying to pass from each direction and you have a fuller than supposed to be line of carts.

4.) Guests backing into my line of carts or my cart pusher when they're leaving and didn't see me when they walked out the way to their car, past me, past my line, and my pusher when I'm off to get carts and you somehow back into it. I'm never in one place for 30 seconds.

5.) Guests never acknowledging me like they would other TMs, or at all.

6.) This is more me, but when I park my pusher behind a car that happened to be the lady's car walking 100ft behind me.

7.) When cars slice and cut through the parking lot when I'm trying to turn my carts into another part of the lot and they throw their arms at me when they almost hit me... not my fault!

8.) Guests who leave their carts next to their spot with a cart holder a few spots away.

9.) Seeing a napkin in the cart you just grabbed, went "ew wtf that's the nastiest thing in this whole world god now I have to boil myself in bleach" and leave the cart there... while I'm trying to pull in a line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and it gets in my way.

10.) Guests who never bother to push in their carts if they don't bring them outside.

11.) Guests who don't acknowledge the garbage can 4ft from them and throw their trash in the cart and leave it there for me to clean out.

12.) Guests who travel their car extremely close to me and my line of carts.

13.) Guests who cut me off with their car.

14.) Guests who text and drive and run into me(actually happened.)

16.) When I'm pushing carts into the store and a guest decides they don't need their cart to be brought outside so they leave it inside... right in front of the row of carts I'm pushing carts into. 


I feel like I have so much more to add to this list but it all needs to re-happen to make me irritated at it again. I feel like the whole world is against cart attendants lol. Some team members I even feel are against us. If we aren't immediately at a spill, they automatically instruct themselves to get anxious to me over the walkie and get more and more anxious. 

Ok, so you called for an assistance for a spill, I acknowledge and reply "hey I'll come in in a sec I have to bring in my line of carts." and no response so I'll bring it in, maybe grab a few more carts along the way depending on the size of my line. (We can't just leave our line of carts out there.), and that usually takes a minute or two to do all in itself. Usually when I'm in the store grabbing what I need for the type of spill it is is when someone will eventually freak out "Cart attendant! Are you on your way?????" and me being irritated by the aggression I'll just say "yep" and arrive literally 10-15 seconds later and make fake happy talk with the TM who freaked out at me so they can leave me alone to clean it lol and they can get back to their job.

Is this post huge enough? Am I complaining too much? Lemme know lol. Most of that list is daily for me, and today it just got to me and I have no one to vent it too.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 27, 2017)

Did carts long ago & I can relate to every single one; especially almost getting hit in the parking lot.
These suburban-driving soccer moms treat our parking lot like The Circuit Of The Americas.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 27, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Some team members I even feel are against us. If we aren't immediately at a spill, they automatically instruct themselves to get anxious to me over the walkie and get more and more anxious.
> 
> Ok, so you called for an assistance for a spill, I acknowledge and reply "hey I'll come in in a sec I have to bring in my line of carts." and no response so I'll bring it in, maybe grab a few more carts along the way depending on the size of my line. (We can't just leave our line of carts out there.), and that usually takes a minute or two to do all in itself. Usually when I'm in the store grabbing what I need for the type of spill it is is when someone will eventually freak out "Cart attendant! Are you on your way?????" and me being irritated by the aggression I'll just say "yep" and arrive literally 10-15 seconds later and make fake happy talk with the TM who freaked out at me so they can leave me alone to clean it lol and they can get back to their job.



As one of those anxious panicky TMs I just have to say in our defense that it is very nerve-wracking to try and keep guests from not noticing the smell and not getting so grossed out they don't come back ever while hearing nothing from the cart attendant for several minutes. Maybe offering a realistic ETA (e.g., 10 minutes to get there) might keep the panic down and keep everyone (including you) happy?


----------



## TTGOz (Apr 27, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> As one of those anxious panicky TMs I just have to say in our defense that it is very nerve-wracking to try and keep guests from not noticing the smell and not getting so grossed out they don't come back ever while hearing nothing from the cart attendant for several minutes. Maybe offering a realistic ETA (e.g., 10 minutes to get there) might keep the panic down and keep everyone (including you) happy?



Maybe, it usually never takes any longer than 10 minutes I was slightly exaggerating for effect. Idk I guess I figured everyone knows that I have to put carts back and grab the stuff. Usually I might end up just stealing from a spill station near the spill unless I need something specific like a broom and mop(usually do). *You're right though.*

The front end team is usually forgiving in that aspect, but the HL people on the floor don't interact as much and I suppose they just don't know.



> Did carts long ago & I can relate to every single one; especially almost getting hit in the parking lot.
> These suburban-driving soccer moms treat our parking lot like The Circuit Of The Americas.



They drive as if there's a million dollar prize.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Apr 29, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Ok, so you called for an assistance for a spill, I acknowledge and reply "hey I'll come in in a sec I have to bring in my line of carts." and no response so I'll bring it in, maybe grab a few more carts along the way depending on the size of my line. (We can't just leave our line of carts out there.), and that usually takes a minute or two to do all in itself. Usually when I'm in the store grabbing what I need for the type of spill it is is when someone will eventually freak out "Cart attendant! Are you on your way?????" and me being irritated by the aggression I'll just say "yep" and arrive literally 10-15 seconds later and make fake happy talk with the TM who freaked out at me so they can leave me alone to clean it lol and they can get back to their job


Damn, our GSA/TL are always quick to block off a spill so no one panics lol. But of course then you get Mr./Mrs. UltraSpazz who will freak out even after a caution sign has been placed.


----------



## abstractpremed96 (Apr 30, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Cart Attending pet peeves:
> 
> 1.) Grabbing a cart off of my line when I'm trying to put carts in the store and you stand in front of my line and don't move.
> 
> ...


I definitely relate. My workcenter until recently was cashier, but being the only male front end TM I got carts when the CA wasn't working and eventually doubled as the second CA until I made GSA. Every single complaint is valid. Guests definitely don't see CAs as equal to other TMs or even human beings. I had a guy follow on my tail revving his engine and clipping my ankles because he was in a hurry and his truck was too damn big to go around. Also had a guy flip me the bird and curse me out for asking him to move his Audi sports car that was blocking not only my pusher but 3 entire handicapped spots. Then when he finally moved, he came around again to buzz me doing 40. I have perfected jumping onto my row of carts when a car gets too close. We should demand combat pay.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 30, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Ah, pet peeve time again:
> 
> When they can't articulate just what in the fuck they want.  They ask where they can find [that thing] but don't explain what it is, what it does, don't have a name for it, and basically just waste my time.
> 
> ...


It is located with as seen on tv, ccopper things


----------



## shortstuffishere (Apr 30, 2017)

When guests leave their sh*t on top of soda machines instead of actually handing to the cashier.. whose 2 feet away


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 30, 2017)

Tonight I saw a guest in clearance as I was running to the phone to make the closing announcement.  I told her we were closed and she said "I know", and kept pulling clothes out.  I made the announcement, the lights turned off, and she was still pulling out clothes.  I told her again we were closed and she snarled "I know!" and pulled out another item.  Finally she walked off.

On the way to the front, there were two more guests holding up clothes in front of them in one of the mirrors on the floor.  I told them we were closed and they said "We know" and kept taking clothes and looking at them in the mirror.

Wtf?  Why are you still deciding on clothes after the final announcement is made and the lights are out?


----------



## TTGOz (Apr 30, 2017)

"Do you price match?"
"Yes we do! What would you like to price match?"
-guest gives me three boxes of tampons and a coupon-
I blanky stared at her and smiled for probably a good 10 seconds before I realized she has no idea what she's talking about and just wants to use a coupon for the boxes.

That was more funny than annoying but  



abstractpremed96 said:


> I definitely relate. My workcenter until recently was cashier, but being the only male front end TM I got carts when the CA wasn't working and eventually doubled as the second CA until I made GSA. Every single complaint is valid. Guests definitely don't see CAs as equal to other TMs or even human beings. I had a guy follow on my tail revving his engine and clipping my ankles because he was in a hurry and his truck was too damn big to go around. Also had a guy flip me the bird and curse me out for asking him to move his Audi sports car that was blocking not only my pusher but 3 entire handicapped spots. Then when he finally moved, he came around again to buzz me doing 40. I have perfected jumping onto my row of carts when a car gets too close. We should demand combat pay.



Yeah I've been rev-bombed by numerous guys as well. An elderly lady actually did it once... what !!! I was dying. I have no idea what I did besides accidentally park my line behind her but I moved right away and she came up to me real slow in her car then just took off really fast. 

The guys that bomb me with their loud ass vehicles are really annoying though. I just wanna tell them to get off their high horse lol.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Apr 30, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Cart Attending pet peeves:
> 
> 1.) Grabbing a cart off of my line when I'm trying to put carts in the store and you stand in front of my line and don't move.
> 
> ...


Im jealos that you even get to use the pusher. My parking lot has so many tight corners that it's impossible to use. Which is why I avoid cart duty whenever possible.


----------



## StargazerOmega (May 1, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> When guests leave their sh*t on top of soda machines instead of actually handing to the cashier.. whose 2 feet away


Or putting baskets on the counter. I've had a mini fortress almost topple over. Luckily, the GSTL got them. I also found a half eaten cookie wedged between candy boxes...


----------



## shortstuffishere (May 1, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> Or putting baskets on the counter. I've had a mini fortress almost topple over. Luckily, the GSTL got them. I also found a half eaten cookie wedged between candy boxes...



Lovely.. lol or leave a have drunk Starbucks near your register. Or anywhere in the store


----------



## lovecats (May 1, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> When guests leave their sh*t on top of soda machines instead of actually handing to the cashier.. whose 2 feet away


Or put cold or frozen items in the magazine rack that they decide not to get.


----------



## shortstuffishere (May 1, 2017)

lovecats said:


> Or put cold or frozen items in the magazine rack that they decide not to get.



Or ice cream in the soda machines.


----------



## sito (May 1, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> Or ice cream in the soda machines.


or leaving their garbage on shelves


----------



## emayf (May 1, 2017)

Guests that let their very young children do the card reader and sign for them!!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 1, 2017)

emayf said:


> Guests that let their very young children do the card reader and sign for them!!


That doesn't bother me as long as the kid is quick. When the kid like pulls the card out early  that's what gets me


----------



## TTGOz (May 1, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> Or ice cream in the soda machines.


yesterday I found half of a ham in the soda cooler.


----------



## shortstuffishere (May 1, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> yesterday I found half of a ham in the soda cooler.



Haha gross


----------



## NKG (May 1, 2017)

And Im gonna add this to my list-

Guest-"I can't find xyz" to second person they are with

Me-Did you need help finding something?

Guest-Nope Im good....


----------



## soyaxo (May 1, 2017)

I found a half-eaten tomato on a shelf once in Girls. I wanted to know its journey.


----------



## lovecats (May 2, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> Or ice cream in the soda machines.


Actually, we used to get things like yogurt and lunch meat in the soda machines.  They liked to leave the ice cream in the middle of an aisle (no where near the freezer section) so it could just melt all over everything.
Then there was the time I found a Halloween Barbie in the freezer.  Poor thing had little icycle hanging from her nose .


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 2, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> yesterday I found half of a ham in the soda cooler.


Kind of makes you wonder where the other half is???


----------



## shortstuffishere (May 2, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> Kind of makes you wonder where the other half is???



You don't want to know.


----------



## DoWork (May 2, 2017)

One half in the cooler, the other half in a culo.


----------



## Marcellow (May 3, 2017)

"Where's are the 16lb bags of Friskies? I can't find it here."

Me: This aisle is dog food, ma'am.


----------



## Pale (May 3, 2017)

"Excuse me! Can I get some help ova here?!" Oh and, stay the fuck out of my electronics boat, the call button works just fine you don't need to go back there and press the backup button because you're an impatient fuck.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (May 3, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> "Excuse me! Can I get some help ova here?!" Oh and, stay the fuck out of my electronics boat, the call button works just fine you don't need to go back there and press the backup button because you're an impatient fuck.



"Please do not go behind the electronics desk, buddy. That's a huge no-no" Talk to the guest like they're a fucking baby if they do that shit...lmao it's easy to claim you were being cutesy about it if the guest complains to your LOD or something...but really I feel so much power underhandedly insulting someone if they're mean or rude to me at work.


----------



## NKG (May 3, 2017)

Disclaimer-we don't have a cart attendant all the time. Lazy, calls in or hours. 

Watched several guests pick thought the carts for a dry cart....

We even made sure to have dry carts available too!


----------



## redeye58 (May 3, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Watched several guests pick thought the carts for a dry cart....


This always drove me nuts.
Watch guests pick thru wet carts for a dry one; guests take carts out to their cars & LEAVE THEM IN THE RAIN.


----------



## Anelmi (May 4, 2017)

We might've already discussed this, but this! is one of my pet peeves (no pun intended)...not only at Target, but anywhere. Do you *really* need to bring Fido everywhere? 

Fake service dogs are becoming a problem


----------



## SitSpotSit (May 4, 2017)

Anelmi said:


> We might've already discussed this, but this! is one of my pet peeves (no pun intended)...not only at Target, but anywhere. Do you *really* need to bring Fido everywhere?
> 
> Fake service dogs are becoming a problem



Omg, this is a huge one for me.  I cannot stand seeing someone's pet dog in their cart.  Iirc we are not allowed to ask if someone's dog is a service dog here in CA??

I was at Home Depot last weekend and a lady there had a pit bull on a leash.  It wasn't long before I heard it barking and growling and she could barely control it.  I figured she would have had the common sense to leave, right?  Nope.  Not 10 minutes later I see her again with the dog....and as I'm watching her I notice another customer with his dog in his cart. 

Something is going to have to change and it better be soon before something bad happens.  I would hate to see a child mauled for people to wake up and realize this is getting out of hand.


----------



## HRZone (May 4, 2017)

SitSpotSit said:


> Omg, this is a huge one for me. I cannot stand seeing someone's pet dog in their cart. Iirc we are not allowed to ask if someone's dog is a service dog here in CA??



It's also a company wide policy. You can't ask which is dumb, some people don't even try to fake it.


----------



## Starswilldiex (May 4, 2017)

We get a lot of people bring their pet dogs in bc there is a pet smart 2 stores down which they are allowed there and if they are a service dog then fine but the nerve of people.

Once this lady straight up brought her puppy in a stroller. Then there are the bag dogs, pretty sure they aren't service dogs lol, lately ive seen a lot of puppies and its like this is NOT petsmart!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 4, 2017)

HRZone said:


> It's also a company wide policy. You can't ask which is dumb, some people don't even try to fake it.


It's federal law, I believe.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 4, 2017)

SitSpotSit said:


> Omg, this is a huge one for me.  I cannot stand seeing someone's pet dog in their cart.  Iirc we are not allowed to ask if someone's dog is a service dog here in CA??
> 
> I was at Home Depot last weekend and a lady there had a pit bull on a leash.  It wasn't long before I heard it barking and growling and she could barely control it.  I figured she would have had the common sense to leave, right?  Nope.  Not 10 minutes later I see her again with the dog....and as I'm watching her I notice another customer with his dog in his cart.
> 
> Something is going to have to change and it better be soon before something bad happens.  I would hate to see a child mauled for people to wake up and realize this is getting out of hand.


HD allows pets, but if you can't control your damn pet, leave them at home! Being overpowered like that isn't enjoyable for them, either!

I have the sweetest dog in the world, but he doeent realize not everyone in the world wants to pet him or receive his kisses, so I leave him at home unless we are going to PetSmart or somewhere like that.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 4, 2017)

I had a lady with a "service" dog that was not trained.  He was standing up to see over the SD counter!  I asked if he was "one the job" because he had no vest on.  She said, oh, I just got him, I guess he's not fully trained.

Bullshit.  I called bullshit.


----------



## redeye58 (May 4, 2017)

A lady started to set her 'comfort dog' (basically a purse pooch) on my counter when I said nope, food service standards trump your 'comfort animal'.
She had to set 'Poopsie' on a chair.


----------



## HRZone (May 5, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> It's federal law, I believe.



Federal law actually allows you to ask two questions.

First if it's a service animal and if it is, which duties it's been trained to perform.

Target, being lawsuit adverse, just says let them be.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 6, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Federal law actually allows you to ask two questions.
> 
> First if it's a service animal and if it is, which duties it's been trained to perform.
> 
> Target, being lawsuit adverse, just says let them be.


my store said don't ask but if the dog is causing problems to radio LOD. if the dog is well behaved and not bothering any one it's not a huge deal


----------



## shortstuffishere (May 6, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> my store said don't ask but if the dog is causing problems to radio LOD. if the dog is well behaved and not bothering any one it's not a huge deal



At our store as long as the dog is well behaved they can come in. Also we have a big box pet store near by so they also come over. If anyone has questions or complains we refer to LOD.


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 6, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> At our store as long as the dog is well behaved they can come in. Also we have a big box pet store near by so they also come over. If anyone has questions or complains we refer to LOD.


The only dog that I know of that has caused "problems" was a stray that wandered in when a thunderstorm was approaching. Thankfully the store was nearly empty, so a small group of very distracted and amused TMs was not a problem.


----------



## shortstuffishere (May 6, 2017)

Deli Ninja said:


> The only dog that I know of that has caused "problems" was a stray that wandered in when a thunderstorm was approaching. Thankfully the store was nearly empty, so a small group of very distracted and amused TMs was not a problem.



Haha that's funny! We had one guy  (he still comes in) who had a "service" dog but he was super aggressive.. the guest isn't so nice himself.. which is sad.


----------



## CeeCee (May 6, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> Or "Paper or plastic?"
> "Yes"
> 
> Yes what? Yes paper? Yes plastic? Yes answers a lot of questions, paper or plastic is not one of them.



I never ask that. But maybe I should start asking them "Did you bring your own bag today?" and if they say no - because most don't - I can say "Would you like to buy one for only 99 cents?" I'm pretty tired of asking everyone "how are you doing did you find everything okay today?"


----------



## Tessa120 (May 6, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> my store said don't ask but if the dog is causing problems to radio LOD. if the dog is well behaved and not bothering any one it's not a huge deal



I'm waiting for the lawsuit when a child with a severe dog allergy ends up in the hospital because someone absolutely HAD to bring Fido (and all his allergens) with him.

I'm a crazy cat lady so I understand how one can truly love pets, but that damned animal is not equal to your offspring, no matter how many times you say "fur baby".  That animal shouldn't go everywhere just because you would take your child with you everywhere.  It's an animal, leave it at home.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (May 7, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> At our store as long as the dog is well behaved they can come in. Also we have a big box pet store near by so they also come over. If anyone has questions or complains we refer to LOD.


We have a guest who brings their service dog with them all the time. I've never seen him without his vest.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 7, 2017)

"It must be free!"

Jesus, if I hear that one more time.  Morons.


----------



## redeye58 (May 7, 2017)

"It must be free!"
Nope, means you're not buying it!


----------



## Tessa120 (May 7, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> "It must be free!"
> 
> Jesus, if I hear that one more time.  Morons.



I'm lucky, the only time I heard that was a joke.  Two part outfit, the guy said "The tag on the bottoms says $0.00, that means it's free, right?"  His wife was trying so hard to shut him up but when I joked right back she just started laughing at our back and forth.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (May 8, 2017)

Me:  *makes eye contact with next guest in line at lane*
Me:  I can take the next guest in line up front at guest services. Come with me.
Random guest 3 people back:  *leaves line with cart and looks at me*
Me:  Oh, are you NEXT in line???
Random butthole:  Uh, noooo?

Seriously.  I call for back up, I ask for next guest who starts following me, bully butthole tries to run over them.  Assholes.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 8, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> I'm lucky, the only time I heard that was a joke.  Two part outfit, the guy said "The tag on the bottoms says $0.00, that means it's free, right?"  His wife was trying so hard to shut him up but when I joked right back she just started laughing at our back and forth.


Had that happen, no tage on the bottom, guest jokingly said if you can't find the price in 30 seconds, it's free right. they looked a little disappointed when i found it on my phone 20 seconds later.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 9, 2017)

I know it's possible to buy something in cash and not have the receipt.  That happened to me once - it was before my red card arrived so I used cash for the team member discount and the item had a manufacturing flaw that I found less than a month later, a couple of weeks after tossing the receipt.

But there are a ton of people that call in asking to return something and don't have the receipt and paid in cash, and they are always really upset when I say "store credit at lowest selling price" rather than cash return.  And I'm not dumb and I'm sure 4 out of 5 times it's a scam.  If not 9 out of 10.

It's just really annoying, as the ones I'm certain are running a scam don't want to hang up and want to argue and want to talk to Guest Services or a manager or both.  Like someone's going to say something different.  The LOD has far more important things to worry about than a scammer on the phone and Guest Services is often swamped (which is why I asked them to teach me about the policies for common return scenarios in the first place).


----------



## NKG (May 10, 2017)

My newest pet peeve is taking up the whole aisle. Treat it as a car. You wouldn't stop in the middle of the road or drive on both sides.


----------



## lovecats (May 11, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> My newest pet peeve is taking up the whole aisle. Treat it as a car. You wouldn't stop in the middle of the road or drive on both sides.


Actually, there are some idiots that would.


----------



## redeye58 (May 11, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> My newest pet peeve is taking up the whole aisle. Treat it as a car. You wouldn't stop in the middle of the road or drive on both sides.





lovecats said:


> Actually, there are some idiots that would.


Yep, read my last "To that one guest".


----------



## Bosch (May 11, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> "It must be free!"
> Nope, means you're not buying it!



I can't like this post but I can Quote for Truth it..


----------



## Bosch (May 11, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> I'm lucky, the only time I heard that was a joke.  Two part outfit, the guy said "The tag on the bottoms says $0.00, that means it's free, right?"  His wife was trying so hard to shut him up but when I joked right back she just started laughing at our back and forth.



No it means its a display and its not for sale, Next guest please!


----------



## Tessa120 (May 14, 2017)

The one that gets me is when there is some order to the chaos on the Z rack next to the fitting rooms and we are trying to preserve that order by shoving it as far as possible against the end to pack it tightly, leaving a ton of room for fitting room rejects to go, why is it that guests either push the tightly packed clothes away from the end to put their stuff (and depending on the amount of clothes, that could be a hefty push) or push them apart to put them in the middle of the packed area?  What's wrong with the wide open areas on both bars?


----------



## Johnnybabe61 (May 30, 2017)

Guests on their phone the whole time, don't take their bags or ignore me.

I was ringing up this woman who seemed a bit irritated. Everytime I would try to talk to her, she would reply with a loud sigh or roll her eyes. After her doing that the few times I tried to make conversation,  I just decided to stop bothering her. But she was still loudly sighing to where my gstl noticed, and came over and asked what was wrong. The woman's reply was "This cashier is terrible, she's not saying anything,  it's like she doesn't care.". Ok lol 

I was ringing up this family who had a bunch of flimsy reusable bags. The person who was putting the bags in the cart left to go get something. That left me with the rest of the people who were on their phone. Even when the counter was full of their bags, and I had to start bagging on the scanner. None of them even bothered to take any of the bags, if they noticed the full space at all. The person who was putting the bags in the cart finally came back. But instead of clearing out their packed bags, they just stared at me struggling until they decided to take one bag lol. Then proceeded to stare at me finding space to put the rest of their stuff.

Another peeve is when kids scan stuff for me. Their parents don't stop them, and insist how "adorable" it is. It's more annoying than cute, and it's a bit awkward for me.


----------



## Kartman (May 30, 2017)

Johnnybabe61 said:


> Even when the counter was full of their bags, and I had to start bagging on the scanner.



They're being douchebags, but I don't let that bother me. I just  get a cart and start loading it up for them. That's usually enough hint for them to get with the program!


----------



## FredPanda3 (May 30, 2017)

One of my pet peeves since the beginning is guests asking "Do you know if you have any more of this another size?" for a clearance clothing item. They're never satisfied with any answer I give them because I don't tell them "Yes, I know EXACTLY where that item is in your size in this large clearance block of clothing!" If their goal is to get me to spend 15 mins looking for the item FOR them, they're mistaken.


----------



## Pale (May 30, 2017)

IF IM CLEANING UP BROKEN GLASS, WITH CARTS BLOCKING AN AISLE, DON'T PUSH MY CART TO THE SIDE. AND AFTER I SAY THERE'S GLASS ON THE FLOOR, DON'T CONTINUE WALKING INTO THE FUCKING AISLE. Had to literally point out the jagged bit of glass to some dumb bitch before she realized "oh shit" and walked off. If carts are blocking an aisle, an employee is saying there
is broken glass, and trying to stop you from coming in. Maybe use common sense and don't walk into the aisle.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 30, 2017)

FredPanda3 said:


> One of my pet peeves since the beginning is guests asking "Do you know if you have any more of this another size?" for a clearance clothing item. They're never satisfied with any answer I give them because I don't tell them "Yes, I know EXACTLY where that item is in your size in this large clearance block of clothing!" If their goal is to get me to spend 15 mins looking for the item FOR them, they're mistaken.


WHY in my work can you not select the size after you scan a barcode? You can in the target app


----------



## Tessa120 (May 30, 2017)

Right now my big guest pet peeve are the liars.

I tell everyone to not go into the family/disabled rooms, and most people say "Okay" and pick a regular size one.  Some people though, they try to sneak in anyway.  Most lie by trying to say "Oh I thought you said to take it."  Really?  Then how come the last 5 people to hear the same words understood?  I've had two people lie about being mentally ill to justify needing the larger room.  Yeah, sure you're claustrophobic.  That's why you're happily smiling instead of showing fear of being trapped in a small space.  And there was the woman today with the faked accent trying to act like she couldn't comprehend my words.  Uh huh, with that accent your first language is not Spanish.  And don't bother to tap your ear near the end of the conversation, you reacted to my voice from behind just a few minutes ago.

There's other liars too.  All those people who argue when they call and want cash back for a no receipt return supposedly paid for in cash.  The guy that kept asking me over and over what time we closed on Memorial Day.  Did I mumble or something, because I don't think that it should take 5 times before you accept the answer.  Last night, some woman wanted to play a game.  Initially I thought she was just really tired because she seemed out of it.  She asked for a particular item.  My hands were full and I was slammed so I gave her really specific details for where to find them.  She tracked me back down, still acting out of it, she couldn't find it.  So I walked with her, paused where they were, told her it was right on the other side of the fixture we were at, and moved 5 feet down to put away something.  She still couldn't find it.  So I walked to the other side and touched the item and she walked right past me.  Her companion had to almost grab her to get her to the right place.  Honey, the drunk/drugged impression might make you a hit at your friends' parties, but it's not cute to the public at large.  Drop the act.

Why can't people just be straight-forward?


----------



## Pale (Jun 1, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Why can't people just be straight-forward?


Because people these days feel the need to be coddled and pampered like they're some sort of special snowflake. And Target as a company is more than willing to give them exactly that.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jun 2, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> WHY in my work can you not select the size after you scan a barcode? You can in the target app


@mobilelady


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 2, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Right now my big guest pet peeve are the liars.
> 
> I tell everyone to not go into the family/disabled rooms, and most people say "Okay" and pick a regular size one.  Some people though, they try to sneak in anyway.  Most lie by trying to say "Oh I thought you said to take it."  Really?  Then how come the last 5 people to hear the same words understood?  I've had two people lie about being mentally ill to justify needing the larger room.  Yeah, sure you're claustrophobic.  That's why you're happily smiling instead of showing fear of being trapped in a small space.
> 
> Why can't people just be straight-forward?


Why does "happily smiling" mean they're not claustrophobic? I can be happily smiling one minute and having a panic attack the next due to my claustrophobia. I can deal with it better most of the time now, but there have been times my husband has literally had to come "rescue" me out of dressing rooms because I was fine one minute and curled in a ball in the corner, half naked, the next due to my claustrophobia. Not saying they weren't faking, but you never know. That being said, I agree, people who fake mental illness just to get some sort of "benefit" from it piss me off because there are those of us who truly suffer from it.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 2, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> I tell everyone to not go into the family/disabled rooms, and most people say "Okay" and pick a regular size one.  Some people though, they try to sneak in anyway.



Not sure what your store's policy on this is, but I (and the rest of the SL team) don't push the issue when we work FRO.  99% of the people using those rooms at my store are mothers with babies in strollers and if no one's waiting anyone uses them. Just doesn't seem that big of a deal. Most people are in and out of the fitting room within a few minutes.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 2, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> Not sure what your store's policy on this is, but I (and the rest of the SL team) don't push the issue when we work FRO.  99% of the people using those rooms at my store are mothers with babies in strollers and if no one's waiting anyone uses them. Just doesn't seem that big of a deal. Most people are in and out of the fitting room within a few minutes.



About half the people are out shortly.  About half have an insane number of clothes and take forever.  And several times I've come back to the fitting room and either have had several mothers with strollers come up at the exact same time or someone's in the family rooms and mothers with strollers come up.  Either way when I say sorry I can't accommodate them, half the mothers put down what they were going to try and leave without it.  That's a lost sale right there, simply because someone who doesn't need the room hogs it.  I don't like that mismanagement of wants over needs has cost a sale more times than I have fingers on my hands.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 3, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Either way when I say sorry I can't accommodate them, half the mothers put down what they were going to try and leave without it.  That's a lost sale right there, simply because someone who doesn't need the room hogs it.  I don't like that mismanagement of wants over needs has cost a sale more times than I have fingers on my hands.



Yeah I get what you're saying. Its rare that anyone who needs to use the larger rooms has to wait for one at my store, and those who do typically don't have an issue with waiting a few minutes. I think a lot of people tend to just buy the clothes, try them on at home, and return them if they don't fit anyway.


----------



## Johnnybabe61 (Jun 4, 2017)

People need to learn that I cannot read their mind. So I do not know what they want. This one couple I was ringing up were complaining how I was bagging their stuff. More so of the woman complaining than both of them. She didn't say anything to me, absolutely nothing. She prefered to keep whining to her husband, than saying something so I could fix the problem. I didn't even realize she was talking about me until the near end of the transaction. She had 3 items left so I put them all in one plastic bag and she started screaming "No, no!!" After she said a bunch of personal insulting stuff about me. Learn to communicate please. I wouldn't found it in any way a problem to change how I bag just for you lol.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 6, 2017)

Johnnybabe61 said:


> People need to learn that I cannot read their mind. So I do not know what they want. This one couple I was ringing up were complaining how I was bagging their stuff. More so of the woman complaining than both of them. She didn't say anything to me, absolutely nothing. She prefered to keep whining to her husband, than saying something so I could fix the problem. I didn't even realize she was talking about me until the near end of the transaction. She had 3 items left so I put them all in one plastic bag and she started screaming "No, no!!" After she said a bunch of personal insulting stuff about me. Learn to communicate please. I wouldn't found it in any way a problem to change how I bag just for you lol.


Annoys the crap out of me when people do this in pharmacy. We have 1 thing of bags to use, and it's better now that we only do 5 items or less, but they still persist. Yesterday, I had the audacity to put strawberries and a small bag of pre-sliced apples in a bag together (her rx was in a separate bag.) Lady asked for an extra bag & I gave her one, she took the apples out and put them in the other bag while shooting me daggers. Seriously, lady? Next time, use the SCO up front for your shit!


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 6, 2017)

Johnnybabe61 said:


> People need to learn that I cannot read their mind. So I do not know what they want. This one couple I was ringing up were complaining how I was bagging their stuff. More so of the woman complaining than both of them. She didn't say anything to me, absolutely nothing. She prefered to keep whining to her husband, than saying something so I could fix the problem. I didn't even realize she was talking about me until the near end of the transaction. She had 3 items left so I put them all in one plastic bag and she started screaming "No, no!!" After she said a bunch of personal insulting stuff about me. Learn to communicate please. I wouldn't found it in any way a problem to change how I bag just for you lol.





PharmaQueen said:


> Annoys the crap out of me when people do this in pharmacy. We have 1 thing of bags to use, and it's better now that we only do 5 items or less, but they still persist. Yesterday, I had the audacity to put strawberries and a small bag of pre-sliced apples in a bag together (her rx was in a separate bag.) Lady asked for an extra bag & I gave her one, she took the apples out and put them in the other bag while shooting me daggers. Seriously, lady? Next time, use the SCO up front for your shit!



I am ashamed to admit that I'm one of those people who tells cashiers how to pack my bags.  A couple years ago I was at a grocery store, where the meat is wrapped in that leaky cellophane, and the cashier put the ground beef and a head of lettuce in the same bag.  Not long before that there had been an outbreak of e. coli or salmonella tied to vegetables; there had been cross contamination and the vegetables were served uncooked so the bacteria had hitched a ride.  Knowing that made me really scared of eating that head of lettuce once it was in the bag with the leaky ground beef package.  Since then I tell every cashier that I want my meat bagged separately.  Most say "No problem" and are happy.  Some say "I was going to do that anyway" with a look of annoyance.  But some really shoot me daggers and mention that means there will be more bags like they think my concern of cross contamination is baseless.  But I wouldn't feel the need to say bag it separately if I hadn't run across that one cashier that saw no issue with cross contamination.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm fine with anything as long as you tell me before I start. I just get annoyed when people assume I know how they want it.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 6, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I'm fine with anything as long as you tell me before I start. I just get annoyed when people assume I know how they want it.


this, so much this


----------



## WestLoggy (Jun 11, 2017)

The paper bagging is a real popper.  I'm in an area with a plastic bag ban so bring your own else its 5cents per bag. We have signs prominently posted throughout the store on each level stating this but its always a shock. "What???  I have to pay for the bag??? I've lived here x years and NEVER pay for bags!!"  yeah. Right.

Special bagging: I get not mixing meat veggies and dairy as it would violate Kosher or Halal.  So, I glance at the cart and if I see these items segregated I ask if they wish their meat veggies and dairy kept separate. But if its not obvious then don't glare at me if I don't pick up on your little snowflake unique psycho quirk.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 11, 2017)

Johnnybabe61 said:


> People need to learn that I cannot read their mind. So I do not know what they want. This one couple I was ringing up were complaining how I was bagging their stuff. More so of the woman complaining than both of them. She didn't say anything to me, absolutely nothing. She prefered to keep whining to her husband, than saying something so I could fix the problem. I didn't even realize she was talking about me until the near end of the transaction. She had 3 items left so I put them all in one plastic bag and she started screaming "No, no!!" After she said a bunch of personal insulting stuff about me. Learn to communicate please. I wouldn't found it in any way a problem to change how I bag just for you lol.


Sounds like a bazillion guests that have come through my lane. I'm generally good about asking what people want, but if we're in clusterfuck busy mode, I don't always remember. 

I had someone start swearing at me and saying "You don't do it like that GOD! Let me do it for God sake."



Sir; 1. You bought 10 coffee mugs. I was going slower than normal because I didn't want them to get damaged. Excuse me for being careful. 2. You never even responded when I asked how or if you wanted them a certain way and no, "I don't care" and "Whatever." are not decent responses. 3. If you would have preferred to bag / arrange things how you wanted, you should've told me, I would've gladly rang up your items and handed them to you. Lord almighty some people.


----------



## TTGOz (Jun 12, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Right now my big guest pet peeve are the liars.
> Why can't people just be straight-forward?



This, this applies to both team members and customers. To everyone, really. Kind of late to the party to offer my opinion on this but god damnit, people really need to own up to themselves.

I kind of almost want to say to grow a pair if you can't be honest with someone, especially in a work place. I hate the "oh I might be busy let me see what I'm doing that day and maybe I can take your shift!" -waits until the night before- "sorry I cant take it going scuba diving!(random event.)" like PLEASE just tell me no. Every time someone tells me that, I already know it's a no. I've made sure I've been better at this, do I feel kind of like a dick? I do, do I hope I come off that way? Not ever. They asked me a straight question, I should give them a straight answer and not lead them on.

I feel bad when people fall for the old "lemme see what I'm doing ok" or the "I might be busy but Ill let you know" trick.

But, back on the topic of lying customers. I've had sooooo many customers get away with blatant lies on prices, promotions, and coupons it's unbelievable. Although, one lady who bullied me gave me like a 10 star review to my store lol... thanks, I guess I felt a bit better about it at the time, but doesn't change much. "The sign said buy 2 get one free!" and I'd check the promo via Price Inquiry and it'd say "buy 3 get one free" or half off or something and the guest goes "..noo... it SAYS..." and it's just like "come fUCKEN on man it says it RIGHT HERE."

I'm glad I've had lots of good customers realize they were wrong and accepted it and simply asked to not get the items, but the ones that still fight simply outweigh the good minority. The amount of compassion an average person shows a retail worker... or a customer service worker in general... is astonishingly _low_. We're not here to fuck with your money, to cheat you out of your money, nothing like that. We're there simply to check your items out and try to fix mistakes that might be real mistakes we made. Lying to us, trying to prove a point we've clearly established as your mistake, and blowing up over such a minor issue is insane.

I've never had anyone blow up on me... actually the first time I've ever heard someone blow up in my store was only a month or two ago and I've been in customer service for more than a year. We're a really nice, small town, but on the weekends is when everyone from neighboring cities and towns come in and ruin everything and all the good vibes. Really monday-tuesdays are really not that bad because the customers make my days go really good on those days. UNLESS I am running SCO then everyone's pissy and rightfully so(those things suck at my store) and everyone there is mostly having a bad day for some reason already. I've had multiple people smack the screens, the card readers, and make fists at screens... it's basically daily lol.

But point is, lying isn't confident, and lying is _CHEATING_. You may think you have it under control because it's_ YOUR_ lie, but in truth, if the person is smart they _will_ know you are lying from the start. Everyone lies, just some do it less than others.



StargazerOmega said:


> Sounds like a bazillion guests that have come through my lane. I'm generally good about asking what people want, but if we're in clusterfuck busy mode, I don't always remember.
> 
> I had someone start swearing at me and saying "You don't do it like that GOD! Let me do it for God sake."
> 
> ...



A lot of people thank me for asking how to bag their stuff. I mean, I don't know why, it's appreciated, I just wanna bag their stuff correctly though to avoid exactly THIS. I've had customers just get bat-shit crazy over how I use to bag things. It's just something so petty, and back onto my whole post above; TELL US if we're doing something wrong. Don't sit there and boil until you blow. Be honest with us, we might hate you, but we'll do your bidding.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 12, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> A lot of people thank me for asking how to bag their stuff. I mean, I don't know why, it's appreciated, I just wanna bag their stuff correctly though to avoid exactly THIS. I've had customers just get bat-shit crazy over how I use to bag things. It's just something so petty, and back onto my whole post above; TELL US if we're doing something wrong. Don't sit there and boil until you blow. Be honest with us, we might hate you, but we'll do your bidding.


Exactly. I remember I used to tell people. "It may take an extra minute, but I want to get it right, so you leave satisfied."


----------



## HRZone (Jun 12, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> 've had sooooo many customers get away with blatant lies on prices, promotions, and coupons it's unbelievable.



The only one who can let them get away with it is us *or a pushover gstl/gsa/lod* if you don't shut it down they will be back and know where to find you


----------



## Johnnybabe61 (Jun 12, 2017)

Don't get upset at me if the line is not moving as fast as you'd like. Self check out is literally always empty. It's always the people who have 5 things or less complaining too. I had one dude yell at me and he was just buying a soda....are you serious? 

This woman had me scan 35 gift cards to pay, then realizes she has cartwheel. It wasn't a problem, but the computer is soo slow.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 12, 2017)

Johnnybabe61 said:


> Don't get upset at me if the line is not moving as fast as you'd like. Self check out is literally always empty. It's always the people who have 5 things or less complaining too. I had one dude yell at me and he was just buying a soda....are you serious?
> 
> This woman had me scan 35 gift cards to pay, then realizes she has cartwheel. It wasn't a problem, but the computer is soo slow.


Honestly I would've sent them to GS if there were people behind her. That's not fair to the other guests.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 12, 2017)

HRZone said:


> The only one who can let them get away with it is us *or a pushover gstl/gsa/lod* if you don't shut it down they will be back and know where to find you


Come and shop at Target where we reward you for your bad behavior.


----------



## TTGOz (Jun 12, 2017)

HRZone said:


> The only one who can let them get away with it is us *or a pushover gstl/gsa/lod* if you don't shut it down they will be back and know where to find you



Yeah usually the GSTL/GSA give it to them anyways lol. The only times I've let them get away with it have literally been when I had a huge line and only 3 registers open and this girl really wanted a $5 giftcard and pulled the "well the label said xxx you should change it to match that" and I said "I can't." but well whatever lol. She went home and gave me a 10star review I guess, so. I don't know lmao.

Second time and last time was the same situation except at SCO and I was being really pressed to just do it and I had people scanning avocados and pressing "do not bag" then setting items down lol that was a bad day for me.

But you're right, I've been good all the other times and I was just having bad days and didn't want any more trouble those two times.. at least those are the only two times I can think of it. I haven't seen them back yet... I will never forget their faces, but they've probably forgotten mine. Just another day for them.


----------



## Kaitii (Jun 12, 2017)

I feel like I've posted this at some point but god damn the people who want to open packages, especially EXPENSIVE ITEMS annoys the absolute crap out of me

"what?!!! why can't i open this??? how am i supposed to know what im buying?????"

1. when someone is going to buy an expensive electronic product, the smart thing would be to DO RESEARCH ON IT to know it's what you fucking want
2. THERE'S A DISPLAY RIGHT THERE. TOUCH IT. IT'S OK. IT'S OPENED JUST FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
3. 99% of the time ya'll want to open it and not buy it, now the (security) tape is busted and the next interested person is gonna be like ....oh it looks like it's been opened/used/returned/etc 
4. fuck off


----------



## TTGOz (Jun 12, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> I feel like I've posted this at some point but god damn the people who want to open packages, especially EXPENSIVE ITEMS annoys the absolute crap out of me
> 
> "what?!!! why can't i open this??? how am i supposed to know what im buying?????"
> 
> ...



I feel like since someone ruined the package it has to be re-barcoded at a discount price with an "as is" sticker.

I really hope that's not the case.


----------



## Kaitii (Jun 12, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> I feel like since someone ruined the package it has to be re-barcoded at a discount price with an "as is" sticker.
> 
> I really hope that's not the case.


yeah, it usually ends up as "repackaged" 

I tend to tell the guests that will happen if they open it and choose not to buy it

most are like whatever fine but then some are like "well im going to buy it anyways so its fine"

and one of two things happen here (technically just #2 now tho)

1. they actually have the gall to ask for an unopened one afterwards, i basically said fuck no and have since learned my lesson about being like ,,, ok fine about opening packages at all
2. i tell them then it shouldnt be a problem for you to pay first and then open it and if you dont like it after that return it right away 

they still usually nag about it, but go through with it anyways


----------



## Targetpirate (Jun 12, 2017)

You know what ticks me off the guests that tear open the packages of UNDERWARE! The hang them all over the peg hooks. I mean really you don't know what size you ware! or what UNDERWARE looks like!


----------



## pinkp2ie (Jun 12, 2017)

Literally there was a family on E1 for a while, longer then normal. They go over to E1 and E2 with there 4 kids, it's mother and dad. They end up spending 10-15 minutes there, and leave the floor FULL of merch. RIDICULOUS! I can understand maybe one thing or two things on the floor, but the aisle was covered in stuff. I wanted to cry of laughter


----------



## Targetpirate (Jun 13, 2017)

Some time you want to say GET YOUR KIDS AND YOUR SHIT AND GET OUT!!!!!


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 13, 2017)

Targetpirate said:


> You know what ticks me off the guests that tear open the packages of UNDERWARE! The hang them all over the peg hooks. I mean really you don't know what size you ware! or what UNDERWARE looks like!



God I hate that too.  And nearly all the underwear has those open spots so you can touch the cloth and know how it feels.  There is zilch reason to open the packaging.  Zilch reason to tear the packaging too, there's that flap that opens easily.


----------



## Targetpirate (Jun 13, 2017)

Oh and don't forget the guests who try and take them in the fitting rooms and TRY THEM ON!


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jun 14, 2017)

Targetpirate said:


> You know what ticks me off the guests that tear open the packages of UNDERWARE! The hang them all over the peg hooks. I mean really you don't know what size you ware! or what UNDERWARE looks like!


I was shopping after a shift and saw a package of underwear that looked like a bear had manhandled the top of the bag, took the top pair and then stuffed it back on the hook. Like, really?


----------



## Panda13 (Jun 14, 2017)

We understand you want to see inside the luggage so you can get in all the junk you will never use on that trip to whereever, but please zip them back up.


----------



## Targetpirate (Jun 16, 2017)

You know what ticks me off, the guest that was just in here with that screaming kid! He yelled and screamed the entire time they were in here but oh no he didn't bother his mother she was on her phone


----------



## Billybobjoe (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm sure it has been mentioned already, but my pet peeve is when I'm doing backup cashier and I'm trying to get off the register and the guests don't seem to understand that when my light is off my register is closed. Happens every time I do guest first. They always get all snarky also when I tell them I'm closed. 

One time I lost my composure when a guest said to me, "You need a sign." I responded, "I do have a sign, it's the giant light above my head". Things got quiet after that lol.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 25, 2017)

Billybobjoe said:


> I'm sure it has been mentioned already, but my pet peeve is when I'm doing backup cashier and I'm trying to get off the register and the guests don't seem to understand that when my light is off my register is closed. Happens every time I do guest first. They always get all snarky also when I tell them I'm closed.
> 
> One time I lost my composure when a guest said to me, "You need a sign." I responded, "I do have a sign, it's the giant light above my head". Things got quiet after that lol.


i literally turn my light off 3-4 minutes before i want to go because of this. then i'll let like 1-2 more people through esp. if I think i can get an RC from one, and then as soon as I see mom with her giant cartful, i start telling people i'm closed. then it's kinda funny to see the person i'm helping realize they came to my lane when i was closed


----------



## NKG (Jun 25, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> WHY in my work can you not select the size after you scan a barcode? You can in the target app



If you need a bigger or smaller size just change the last number of the DPCI-

If a medium is 2053 and you need a large then it would be 2054.


----------



## NKG (Jun 25, 2017)

My new pet peeve is people who ask where an item is and I take them over to it. We don't find it and they go "its okay". Then see me later and go "I found it" clearly not what they asked for so no way I could determine thats what they wanted. Why even ask me for help.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 25, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> If you need a bigger or smaller size just change the last number of the DPCI-
> 
> If a medium is 2053 and you need a large then it would be 2054.


Thanks! But that doesn't help with color.


----------



## HRZone (Jun 25, 2017)

Billybobjoe said:


> I'm sure it has been mentioned already, but my pet peeve is when I'm doing backup cashier and I'm trying to get off the register and the guests don't seem to understand that when my light is off my register is closed. Happens every time I do guest first. They always get all snarky also when I tell them I'm closed.
> 
> One time I lost my composure when a guest said to me, "You need a sign." I responded, "I do have a sign, it's the giant light above my head". Things got quiet after that lol.



Most stores have a red "this register is closed sign" by the guest service desk/Kodak or somewhere. Whenever I back up and it slows down I ask my last guest to put it behind their stuff. 

While the light being on and off is a good indicator there are cashier's who never turn their light on so I understand guess confusion. The sign kind of shuts them up


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 25, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Most stores have a red "this register is closed sign" by the guest service desk/Kodak or somewhere. Whenever I back up and it slows down I ask my last guest to put it behind their stuff.
> 
> While the light being on and off is a good indicator there are cashier's who never turn their light on so I understand guess confusion. The sign kind of shuts them up


At my store we always turn on our lights.


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 25, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Most stores have a red "this register is closed sign" by the guest service desk/Kodak or somewhere. Whenever I back up and it slows down I ask my last guest to put it behind their stuff.


I had no clue those existed, those would have been useful  I also think a useful sign would have been "no alcohol purchases in this lane" for the minors. Inconviences everyone when a simple transaction turns into a 10 minute wait for a GSTL


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jun 25, 2017)

I had the opposite problem tonight - a guest asked if I was open when I was clearly standing behind my register, with my light on.  I said, yup, sure am,  kept my light on for y'all.  He got really sarcastic and verbally attacked me saying that whenever he goes shopping it takes forever to get checked out and there's never enough cashiers. 

It was dead and there were 5 of us on lanes when he walked up.  How he got is mixed up with Walmart is beyond me.


----------



## HRZone (Jun 26, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> At my store we always turn on our lights.



Well to be fair you are a cashier but a lot of folks who backup either forget to turn off their light or intentionally don't so they can leave the front quicker.



Leo47 said:


> also think a useful sign would have been "no alcohol purchases in this lane" for the minors.



Yeah it's tricky though because in my state and many others minors can still sell alcohol


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 26, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Well to be fair you are a cashier but a lot of folks who backup either forget to turn off their light or intentionally don't so they can leave the front quicker.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's tricky though because in my state and many others minors can still sell alcohol


Yes most backups don't turn their light on but honestly I don't blame them. At my store guests come up to you anyways.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jun 26, 2017)

I know this sounds petty but I hate it when they dump things on the belt as I'm grabbing other items and already have have bags set up... oh well


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jun 26, 2017)

We have counters, no belts.  When guests try to unload an entire cart of items in one gigantic pile on the small counter surface it drives me crazy.  Shit starts leaning over and when it self scans and I have no idea exactly what just scanned, it makes me crazy.  All it takes is me looking at the pile sideways for shit to start falling on the floor.

So of course I look at it sideways, shit falls, and they just stand there like dumb animals.

I'm starting to think that I don't really like people.  I might have to go back to school because this retail experience has really turned me off to being a therapist.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 26, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> We have counters, no belts.  When guests try to unload an entire cart of items in one gigantic pile on the small counter surface it drives me crazy.  Shit starts leaning over and when it self scans and I have no idea exactly what just scanned, it makes me crazy.  All it takes is me looking at the pile sideways for shit to start falling on the floor.
> 
> So of course I look at it sideways, shit falls, and they just stand there like dumb animals.
> 
> I'm starting to think that I don't really like people.  I might have to go back to school because this retail experience has really turned me off to being a therapist.


are you in a citytarget? how do you not have belts?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 26, 2017)

No belts here either.  No Targets around here have them.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 26, 2017)

Well like half the belts are broken at my store so I guess I know how you feel


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 26, 2017)

We have belts & a super T sister store has 'em but all the others have these little counters.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 26, 2017)

Are sister stores unofficial? Ie just a store near mine is the sister? Or are there official sister stores?


----------



## themidniteTM (Jun 26, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Most stores have a red "this register is closed sign" by the guest service desk/Kodak or somewhere. Whenever I back up and it slows down I ask my last guest to put it behind their stuff.
> 
> While the light being on and off is a good indicator there are cashier's who never turn their light on so I understand guess confusion. The sign kind of shuts them up



I've only been SF TM in my store for about a month so I'm not sure if this is a regular thing, but when I go to back up at register and it's calmed down and time for me to go, the GSA/LOD will turn my light off for me. Theu[They] then _get in line_ behind the last person who walked up when the light is still on, and announce kindly to anyone that comes up after they arrive that the lane is closed. They usually don't get anyone walking up though, because they turn their back to me/the cashier and face any incoming customers. That usually gets the message across loud and clear.

I thought that was a pretty nice touch.

edit: To add that they also do this for cashiers who are scheduled for a break/meal or are about to be done with their shift.


----------



## NKG (Jun 27, 2017)

Guests who have long winded conversation on the phone. "CanyoutellmeifyouhavethisbookshelfIsawonlineinstoreitsbrownand$179iwanttoputitonholdifyouhaveitwellitsaysyoudobutiwantedtocheckwhatdoyouneedtolookitup?"


----------



## Yetive (Jun 27, 2017)

themidniteTM said:


> I've only been SF TM in my store for about a month so I'm not sure if this is a regular thing, but when I go to back up at register and it's calmed down and time for me to go, the GSA/LOD will turn my light off for me. Theu[They] then _get in line_ behind the last person who walked up when the light is still on, and announce kindly to anyone that comes up after they arrive that the lane is closed. They usually don't get anyone walking up though, because they turn their back to me/the cashier and face any incoming customers. That usually gets the message across loud and clear.
> 
> I thought that was a pretty nice touch.
> 
> edit: To add that they also do this for cashiers who are scheduled for a break/meal or are about to be done with their shift.



 At my store too.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 27, 2017)

Yetive said:


> At my store too.


if i'm watching sco and someone at express turned off their light, i'll redirect guests to sco for them


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 27, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Guests who have long winded conversation on the phone. "CanyoutellmeifyouhavethisbookshelfIsawonlineinstoreitsbrownand$179iwanttoputitonholdifyouhaveitwellitsaysyoudobutiwantedtocheckwhatdoyouneedtolookitup?"



I call that verbal diarrhea.  I sometimes wonder how those people manage to breathe.  And they get equally snippy about you interrupting them to say they need to talk to someone else _and_ about you letting them finish then telling them they need to talk to someone else because they don't want to say it all over again.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 28, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Guests who have long winded conversation on the phone. "CanyoutellmeifyouhavethisbookshelfIsawonlineinstoreitsbrownand$179iwanttoputitonholdifyouhaveitwellitsaysyoudobutiwantedtocheckwhatdoyouneedtolookitup?"


Try taking a new rx from someone who talks like that. I'm always asking them to repeat themselves because 9/10, I don't even have a pen!


----------



## lovecats (Jun 30, 2017)

themidniteTM said:


> I've only been SF TM in my store for about a month so I'm not sure if this is a regular thing, but when I go to back up at register and it's calmed down and time for me to go, the GSA/LOD will turn my light off for me. Theu[They] then _get in line_ behind the last person who walked up when the light is still on, and announce kindly to anyone that comes up after they arrive that the lane is closed. They usually don't get anyone walking up though, because they turn their back to me/the cashier and face any incoming customers. That usually gets the message across loud and clear.
> 
> I thought that was a pretty nice touch.
> 
> edit: To add that they also do this for cashiers who are scheduled for a break/meal or are about to be done with their shift.


We had a GSA that would do that and actually had guests try to duck under his arm.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jun 30, 2017)

themidniteTM said:


> I've only been SF TM in my store for about a month so I'm not sure if this is a regular thing, but when I go to back up at register and it's calmed down and time for me to go, the GSA/LOD will turn my light off for me. Theu[They] then _get in line_ behind the last person who walked up when the light is still on, and announce kindly to anyone that comes up after they arrive that the lane is closed. They usually don't get anyone walking up though, because they turn their back to me/the cashier and face any incoming customers. That usually gets the message across loud and clear.
> 
> I thought that was a pretty nice touch.
> 
> edit: To add that they also do this for cashiers who are scheduled for a break/meal or are about to be done with their shift.





lovecats said:


> We had a GSA that would do that and actually had guests try to duck under his arm.



I did that for a newbie who I was training and one lady got pissed off and said that I needed a sign.. I am the sign.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Jul 8, 2017)

Guests that say nothing when I ask paper or plastic, then walk to the ATM while  I'm ringing, come 2 minutes later seeing that I've bagged everything in plastic and say: "Could I have paper instead?"

Really? 

When I ask paper or plastic, *that's* when you tell me what kind of bags you want.  Lordy.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 8, 2017)

Guests who bring their own bags but bury them under their crap so that you only see them after you've bagged everything then they get shitty with you and holler "I BROUGHT MY OWN BAGS!!!"


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 8, 2017)

And the usual service desk shit today - the hit & run exchanges where they holler out I'mgonnaleavethisrighthereandI'llberightback and throw a bag or two just anywhere and I'm already speaking with a guest and want to pretend I didn't notice and send their return out for reshop but know that I can't.

Also guests who are getting soda on sale and go up to the one cashier with a wrist brace on and stand there.  She's great though, she'll say hi and ask how they're doing then ask how she can help them today.  They'll inevitably say "we have 12 sodas" (or 4 or 36 or whatever) and she'll say "Awesome" and smile really big.  And they'll all be standing there and the guest finally says something stupid like do you have to ring them up. (I about die at this point) and she's all "Oh yes, I'll have to ring everything up if you want to buy those" and they're like, okay we have 12 sodas and take one out, the Diet Coke.  And she says "Okay, you have 12 Diet Coke?" and they say "No, just one" and she patiently says well, did you want to ring up the other ones separately? and I'm about peeing on myself because is this their first time ever shopping?  I mean, who goes to a store and just stands there like a statue?  Goddamn, those people piss me off.  She's injured and can't fucking carry things and we shouldn't have to empty their damn cart anyway.  Ugh, soda people are idiots.

Oh, um, yeah, wall of text.  Today kinda brought out the stupids.


----------



## NPC (Jul 8, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> And the usual service desk shit today - the hit & run exchanges where they holler out I'mgonnaleavethisrighthereandI'llberightback and throw a bag or two just anywhere and I'm already speaking with a guest and want to pretend I didn't notice and send their return out for reshop but know that I can't.
> 
> Also guests who are getting soda on sale and go up to the one cashier with a wrist brace on and stand there.  She's great though, she'll say hi and ask how they're doing then ask how she can help them today.  They'll inevitably say "we have 12 sodas" (or 4 or 36 or whatever) and she'll say "Awesome" and smile really big.  And they'll all be standing there and the guest finally says something stupid like do you have to ring them up. (I about die at this point) and she's all "Oh yes, I'll have to ring everything up if you want to buy those" and they're like, okay we have 12 sodas and take one out, the Diet Coke.  And she says "Okay, you have 12 Diet Coke?" and they say "No, just one" and she patiently says well, did you want to ring up the other ones separately? and I'm about peeing on myself because is this their first time ever shopping?  I mean, who goes to a store and just stands there like a statue?  Goddamn, those people piss me off.  She's injured and can't fucking carry things and we shouldn't have to empty their damn cart anyway.  Ugh, soda people are idiots.
> 
> Oh, um, yeah, wall of text.  Today kinda brought out the stupids.



That reminds me of a time this enormously fat man was buying various 12 packs of soda on food stamps, and he was whining about having to put them on the belt because they were all different sodas. Dude, you needed the exercise, now help me ring up your free soda!


----------



## HRZone (Jul 8, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Guests who bring their own bags but bury them under their crap so that you only see them after you've bagged everything then they get shitty with you and holler "I BROUGHT MY OWN BAGS!!!"



Your rants greatly entertain me


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 8, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Your rants greatly entertain me



We need the entertainment


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 9, 2017)

When old ladies freak out at you for folding their clothes "wrong" like "IT'LL WRINKLE!!!!" like damn bitch do you not own a dryer? Do you not wash your clothes before you wear them? Nasty ass


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 9, 2017)

I don't fold their clothes.  I try my best to not wad them up if I like the guest but I'm not a laundry service.  I'll handle breakables with the utmost care, but clothing, not so much.


----------



## WestLoggy (Jul 9, 2017)

The two guests walking side by side as if out on a Sunday stroll blocking the entire frikin' main aisle to the point no one can pass then glare at you as you say "skuze me" and squeeze pass but still continue to block it all as if it was designed for their sole use and pleasure.

Also run-on sentences.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 9, 2017)

Saw what you did


----------



## lovecats (Jul 10, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> And the usual service desk shit today - the hit & run exchanges where they holler out I'mgonnaleavethisrighthereandI'llberightback and throw a bag or two just anywhere and I'm already speaking with a guest and want to pretend I didn't notice and send their return out for reshop but know that I can't.
> 
> Also guests who are getting soda on sale and go up to the one cashier with a wrist brace on and stand there.  She's great though, she'll say hi and ask how they're doing then ask how she can help them today.  They'll inevitably say "we have 12 sodas" (or 4 or 36 or whatever) and she'll say "Awesome" and smile really big.  And they'll all be standing there and the guest finally says something stupid like do you have to ring them up. (I about die at this point) and she's all "Oh yes, I'll have to ring everything up if you want to buy those" and they're like, okay we have 12 sodas and take one out, the Diet Coke.  And she says "Okay, you have 12 Diet Coke?" and they say "No, just one" and she patiently says well, did you want to ring up the other ones separately? and I'm about peeing on myself because is this their first time ever shopping?  I mean, who goes to a store and just stands there like a statue?  Goddamn, those people piss me off.  She's injured and can't fucking carry things and we shouldn't have to empty their damn cart anyway.  Ugh, soda people are idiots.
> 
> Oh, um, yeah, wall of text.  Today kinda brought out the stupids.


We had a cashier that was obviously pregnant and asked a guest to lift something up on the belt for her ( I think it was soda - it's been awhile).  The guest's comment, "Oh, you want me to do your job for you?" in a very sarcastic tone of voice.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 10, 2017)

lovecats said:


> We had a cashier that was obviously pregnant and asked a guest to lift something up on the belt for her ( I think it was soda - it's been awhile).  The guest's comment, "Oh, you want me to do your job for you?" in a very sarcastic tone of voice.



I have tendonitis in my thumb and I've asked a few people to take a few things off the belt for me... got a few weird looks.. And I'm wearing a splint :-/


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 10, 2017)

Icky. Glad I had the nice ones when I was backup and still fighting the shoulder problem. Every guest that I told I had an injury gladly helped with the heavy stuff.


----------



## TTGOz (Jul 10, 2017)

Honestly, if someone gets upset over having to assist your cashier who's visibly injured or pregnant they need to reevaluate their mental state immediately.


----------



## leo443 (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm sure the majority of these are already in the thread, but...

-Guests who wait until they are next in line to scan EACH INDIVIDUAL ITEM on Cartwheel, then place the items on the belt one by one.
-Guests that sit their baskets down and expect the cashier to empty it.
-Guests who LEAVE THEIR CART AT THE REGISTER!!! What are you doing?!?!?
-Guests who come into the store and immediately ask the first person they see, "Do you know where (insert basic item that requires minimal search) is?"
-Guests who give me attitude when my light is clearly off and I say "Sorry ma'am/sir, I'm closed."
-"Can you price check this for me?" We have multiple price-checking machines located around the store.
-Scammers who want to argue with me and create a huge scene.
-Coupon scammers. Get a life.
-Guests who come up to me to check out while I am on the phone with another guest. There are a thousand checklanes open.
-Guests who CUT OTHER GUESTS IN LINE?!? Do you not have eyes??????
-Guests who argue with me about the price of something when it clearly says on the Zebra/MyDevice what the price is.
-Guests who bring up sale signs from the floor to "prove" that a certain item is a certain price.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 13, 2017)

leo443 said:


> Guests who bring up sale signs from the floor to "prove" that a certain item is a certain price.




THIS. I had someone bring up a sign for a game and tried to get a cheaper price.. that was ~$15 less... pointed at the sign and said that's for the item(s) listed.. she turned red.. said oh.. and left


----------



## lovecats (Jul 17, 2017)

leo443 said:


> -Guests who wait until they are next in line to scan EACH INDIVIDUAL ITEM on Cartwheel, then place the items on the belt one by one.


I have to say that I try to make sure that I've already checked cartwheel before I get to the register.  I'm pretty sure I would have done this even if I hadn't worked for Target for close to 8 yrs.  My Mom always raised us kids to be considerate to others.  She had worked retail herself before she married my Dad.


----------



## leo443 (Jul 17, 2017)

lovecats said:


> I have to say that I try to make sure that I've already checked cartwheel before I get to the register.  I'm pretty sure I would have done this even if I hadn't worked for Target for close to 8 yrs.  My Mom always raised us kids to be considerate to others.  She had worked retail herself before she married my Dad.


Right... that's how my parents raised us too!! Sooo inconsiderate, and it doesn't take any special experience to realize that!!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 17, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> THIS. I had someone bring up a sign for a game and tried to get a cheaper price.. that was ~$15 less... pointed at the sign and said that's for the item(s) listed.. she turned red.. said oh.. and left


I've gotten several lately at GS where they said the sign on the shelf was different from the amount charged. What did the sign say? I don't know, I thought you would. Um, I go by the amount I scan. Not making the price adjustment if they don't know what they saw.


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 17, 2017)

lovecats said:


> I have to say that I try to make sure that I've already checked cartwheel before I get to the register.  I'm pretty sure I would have done this even if I hadn't worked for Target for close to 8 yrs.  My Mom always raised us kids to be considerate to others.  She had worked retail herself before she married my Dad.


I scan everything as I put it in my cart, I can't imagine waiting until the literal last second like these people do. Or they don't even open the app until im done scanning everything and surprise, it won't load. Just wanna tell these people have the app ready to go and your crap scanned before you get in line


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 18, 2017)

i also scan everything as it enters my cart, and i always carry a paper copy of the barcode, just in case


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 19, 2017)

Any of a number of reasons why they have to leave and come back and ask us to hold their shit for an hour or two, then never show up, leaving me with book shelves, end tables, clothing, etc, for reshop at closing time morning.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 20, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I've gotten several lately at GS where they said the sign on the shelf was different from the amount charged. What did the sign say? I don't know, I thought you would. Um, I go by the amount I scan. Not making the price adjustment if they don't know what they saw.



Or having to call another TM (assuming they answer) to check said price.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 21, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> Or having to call another TM (assuming they answer) to check said price.



Just to find out it was in the correct spot and they read the wrong sign.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 21, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> Just to find out it was in the correct spot and they read the wrong sign.


i've had guests say "oh the product is one spot over from this tag, can I get the free GC for it?"


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 21, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> i've had guests say "oh the product is one spot over from this tag, can I get the free GC for it?"



Seriously? They ask that?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 22, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> Seriously? They ask that?


one did, yes... or rather they were confused as to why they weren't getting the GC and when I asked if it was signed for it they said "well the one next to it was"


----------



## shortstuffishere (Jul 22, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> one did, yes... or rather they were confused as to why they weren't getting the GC and when I asked if it was signed for it they said "well the one next to it was"



Wow and I thought my guests were special snowflakes.


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 25, 2017)

Some weird coupon lady was buying like 18 bottles of shampoo (nothing else) and was getting free gift cards throughout the whole thing and then ended up using like 10 coupons (which the register took all of them) which brought like a $60 purchase to like $4.52 which she paid for with a $5 gift card from a previous purchase. Whatever. Girl knows how to shop. But what bothered me was that she photographed the whole thing?? Every time the screen "scan gift card" came up she took a picture which still is like whatever but I guess she was taking pictures of me ringing up her stuff??? I didn't even know she was doing that until at the end I handed her a bag and she put her phone down to pick it up and I saw the picture on her screen. Like... lady... what the fuck. I didn't even know what to do so I just pretended like I didn't see it but honestly it really bothered me. I thought she was cool until I saw that because really that's just weird. Get a life. Extreme couponing on a Tuesday morning and getting so much excitement you gotta photograph everything??? Fucking weirdo


----------



## HRZone (Jul 26, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Some weird coupon lady was buying like 18 bottles of shampoo (nothing else) and was getting free gift cards throughout the whole thing and then ended up using like 10 coupons (which the register took all of them) which brought like a $60 purchase to like $4.52 which she paid for with a $5 gift card from a previous purchase. Whatever. Girl knows how to shop. But what bothered me was that she photographed the whole thing?? Every time the screen "scan gift card" came up she took a picture which still is like whatever but I guess she was taking pictures of me ringing up her stuff??? I didn't even know she was doing that until at the end I handed her a bag and she put her phone down to pick it up and I saw the picture on her screen. Like... lady... what the fuck. I didn't even know what to do so I just pretended like I didn't see it but honestly it really bothered me. I thought she was cool until I saw that because really that's just weird. Get a life. Extreme couponing on a Tuesday morning and getting so much excitement you gotta photograph everything??? Fucking weirdo



You should have called AP. 

The coupon specifically says one per customer/guest.


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 26, 2017)

HRZone said:


> You should have called AP.
> 
> The coupon specifically says one per customer/guest.


Oh shoot really I just thought that if the register takes it it's okay


----------



## TTGOz (Jul 26, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Oh shoot really I just thought that if the register takes it it's okay



That's what my store says. When in doubt, trust the POS. In this instance I have no idea if you can really get blamed for any fraud that just happened because you placed your trust in the POS(like at my store we're told to do) but a specific case like this comes up and kind of throws everything off, TRUST THE POS... but don't.


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 26, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> That's what my store says. When in doubt, trust the POS. In this instance I have no idea if you can really get blamed for any fraud that just happened because you placed your trust in the POS(like at my store we're told to do) but a specific case like this comes up and kind of throws everything off, TRUST THE POS... but don't.


 I mean it seemed legit I just thought she like really really planned out this trip which there's nothing wrong with that, literally the only problem I had was the taking pictures of me without my consent/knowledge


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 26, 2017)

Depending on how she did it, it could be legit.  Target accepts four copies of a coupon.  So you can go onto legitimate sites like coupons.com, select your coupons, print to a pdf, and then print from that pdf as much as you want until the coupons expire.  And if the site offers the same offer on a different week, it will have a different coupon number.  Some things like certain shampoos have the same or similar offer most weeks, so you can get 3 or 4 coupons reading the same, maybe even with the same expiration date, but with a different coupon number.  Print out four copies of each and that is a big stack of 4 identical copies of a coupon/4 copies of the same offer that is a different coupon/4 copies of a third week, same offer, different coupon, and so on, and it is completely legitimate way of getting a good deal and stocking up.

I didn't quite go to 18 bottles of shampoo, but I did get 8 Hillshire Farms Small Plates at a time based on coupons from two different weeks before I started counting calories.

Giant Foods only accepts one copy of a coupon, and I got a lot of dirty looks from cashiers when I would present three or four separate coupons that had the same offer.  They wanted to turn them down so bad, but couldn't since the coupon number confirmed they were different coupons.


----------



## TTGOz (Jul 26, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> I mean it seemed legit I just thought she like really really planned out this trip which there's nothing wrong with that, literally the only problem I had was the taking pictures of me without my consent/knowledge



Yeah honestly probably just some soccermom blogging website she runs "HOW TO SAVE BIG AT YOUR LOCAL TARGET(HACKS!!!)" I've actually run into a few bloggers who couponed for it on how to save big.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 26, 2017)

Leo-- if the total purchase price goes from $60 to $5 call GSTL. we can only take 4 copies of a coupon (POS will take more). Even if the purchase is legit it's always good just to have GSTL verify


----------



## SoCalMama (Jul 31, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Depending on how she did it, it could be legit.  Target accepts four copies of a coupon.  So you can go onto legitimate sites like coupons.com, select your coupons, print to a pdf, and then print from that pdf as much as you want until the coupons expire.  And if the site offers the same offer on a different week, it will have a different coupon number.



WTF?  No.
When you print from coupons.com, you can print two copies per device.  You can't print one to a PDF and print endless copies.  Each coupon has a different number on it. You need to check them to be sure that they aren't copies. 
You can't print one $3 off Pantene coupon to a PDF and then show up with 4 copies of that one coupon. Yes, the register will scan them all, up to four on the same transaction.  You need to use common sense.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 31, 2017)

Some coupons also say "one per customer" or "two per transaction"


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 31, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> WTF?  No.
> When you print from coupons.com, you can print two copies per device.  You can't print one to a PDF and print endless copies.  Each coupon has a different number on it. You need to check them to be sure that they aren't copies.
> You can't print one $3 off Pantene coupon to a PDF and then show up with 4 copies of that one coupon. Yes, the register will scan them all, up to four on the same transaction.  You need to use common sense.



I do it all the time, every week.  My browser is set up so that the "printer" coupons.com default prints to is actually Microsoft Print to PDF.  I then close the browser and I open the file in Acrobat Reader and print from that program.  Doing it that way ensures I can reuse the coupons over and over until the expiration date passes.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 31, 2017)

technically that's coupon fraud


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 31, 2017)

If it were fraud, why would coupons.com permit it?  It's not like I'm hacking the website to do something they blocked.


----------



## SoCalMama (Jul 31, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> technically that's coupon fraud


You are 100% correct! 
It's exactly the same as  putting it on the copy machine and making an infinite number of copies.
 Coupons.com only knows that you printed it wants to the PDF .   The PDF is not connected to their site they have no way to control it once you've printed it that one time .


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 31, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> If it were fraud, why would coupons.com permit it?  It's not like I'm hacking the website to do something they blocked.


Well you kinda are. They clearly don't want you to print to PDF-- that's why they have all those weird requirements about printing. You found a loophole.


----------



## Lady Ren (Jul 31, 2017)

Ask me for a gift receipt when I already printed out the receipt. Why didn't you ask when I scanned the item?  Then get all annoyed about me trying to figure out how and having to call a supervisor (new cashier here), which then holds up the line. 

Get all orney over the fact something rang up as $1 and not .95 cents, then I have to go back and change each item just to save you a nickel and there's a ton of them. It's a nickel, it's not going to kill you.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 31, 2017)

Lady Ren said:


> Ask me for a gift receipt when I already printed out the receipt. Why didn't you ask when I scanned the item?  Then get all annoyed about me trying to figure out how and having to call a supervisor (new cashier here), which then holds up the line.
> 
> Get all orney over the fact something rang up as $1 and not .95 cents, then I have to go back and change each item just to save you a nickel and there's a ton of them. It's a nickel, it's not going to kill you.


if you're GS coded you can print one by scanning the receipt barcode and then k-something gift receipt, enter vcd


----------



## SoCalMama (Jul 31, 2017)

Lady Ren said:


> Ask me for a gift receipt when I already printed out the receipt. Why didn't you ask when I scanned the item?  Then get all annoyed about me trying to figure out how and having to call a supervisor (new cashier here), which then holds up the line.



How do you not know how to do that?!  It literally takes LESS time to do it after you ring it than it does to do it while you ring it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 31, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> How do you not know how to do that?!  It literally takes LESS time to do it after you ring it than it does to do it while you ring it.


Eh, not with entering the VCD. plus it can't be done if you're not GS coded I don't think


----------



## SoCalMama (Jul 31, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Eh, not with entering the VCD. plus it can't be done if you're not GS coded I don't think


Scan, pick the k-key choice, enter the VCD, enter the # of gift receipts needed.  No special access required. Been doing it since day 1. I can literally do it in 5 seconds, as I can 10-key like a pro.

ETA: Seriously, if I called a supervisor to do that, I'd get coached.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 31, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> Scan, pick the k-key choice, enter the VCD, enter the # of gift receipts needed.  No special access required. Been doing it since day 1. I can literally do it in 5 seconds, as I can 10-key like a pro.
> 
> ETA: Seriously, if I called a supervisor to do that, I'd get coached.


huh-- thought it was GS only.

so now that cashiers can do all this, what is the difference between being GS coded and cashier coded (in the POS)?


----------



## SoCalMama (Jul 31, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> huh-- thought it was GS only.
> 
> so now that cashiers can do all this, what is the difference between being GS coded and cashier coded (in the POS)?



I started as cashier, got coded for GS maybe a year later (after getting dragged into it kicking and screaming).  I think that originally, you needed to be coded for GS to do any sort of returns.  It gave me new K buttons after that.
It also gave me special x-ray vision to determine who was a scammer.  Just kidding, I had that before I got coded.  Oh, the stories I could tell. Biggest catch was way over $50,000.  I hate scammers.  They give me anxiety.

By the way, our cashiers are too dumb to do returns.  We never told them about the change. I wish I was kidding.


----------



## Pale (Jul 31, 2017)

I hate it when a guest will shop off of my tub or whatever as I'm walking past (I think I've posted this here before). It happens way too often, I'll be rolling down a walkway and a guest decides to go "Hmm, I want to see that" and just grab something off of my vehicle as I'm moving it.


----------



## SoCalMama (Jul 31, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> I hate it when a guest will shop off of my tub or whatever as I'm walking past (I think I've posted this here before). It happens way too often, I'll be rolling down a walkway and a guest decides to go "Hmm, I want to see that" and just grab something off of my vehicle as I'm moving it.



Some "guest" pulled an item of the LOD smart cart once.  The LOD was going to buy it. hahaha. The LOD chased her down too.


----------



## NKG (Jul 31, 2017)

My new pet peeve is guests who spill popcorn. Not talking the whole bag but enough to hold a dust pan. If my son spilled popcorn that small ld just use my hands. The guests who offer to clean it up dont bother me as much.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 31, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> My new pet peeve is guests who spill popcorn.


*waves from Food Ave, major contributor of spill material*


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 31, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Some coupons also say "one per customer" or "two per transaction"


We have cashiers who do not check and will accept them all. How do I know, because I catch the fraudsters at GS when they come around to return the product right after purchasing the items. This is why I have issues with allowing cashiers to do simple returns.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 31, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> Scan, pick the k-key choice, enter the VCD, enter the # of gift receipts needed.  No special access required. Been doing it since day 1. I can literally do it in 5 seconds, as I can 10-key like a pro.
> 
> ETA: Seriously, if I called a supervisor to do that, I'd get coached.


This falls under not being trained properly. Makes me mad when a guest is sent to GS to print out a GR because the cashier is too lazy or does not know how to do it. I make certain to tell my GSTL to either show them how to do it or tell them to not send them over to GS and do it themselves.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 31, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> My new pet peeve is guests who spill popcorn. Not talking the whole bag but enough to hold a dust pan. If my son spilled popcorn that small ld just use my hands. The guests who offer to clean it up dont bother me as much.


Starbucks only store.  Dont miss anything about popcorn--the burnt smell, the greasy hands on merchandise, and the popcorn spills.  Ground into the carpet is the worst.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 31, 2017)

My major peeve is Icees.
Parents let their kids fill up the cup & act all horrified when it overflows so I end up having to clean up frozen multi-colored ice drifts on the counter.


----------



## Greenie (Jul 31, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> If it were fraud, why would coupons.com permit it?  It's not like I'm hacking the website to do something they blocked.


It's not like they are permitting it. You're fooling the system. Coupons.com terms of use say you agree to abide by the terms and limits of printing and you won't do anything fraudulent. If they catch you, you'll be banned. There was a whole big deal about it circulating on deal/coupon sites a little while back. I like to keep informed so I know what kind of shady crap guests are trying to pull at my lanes.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 1, 2017)

I actually prefer to do gift receipts after the fact because it takes like for real 5 seconds and you don't have to turn around and hit K6 after scanning every single gift item


----------



## Lady Ren (Aug 1, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> How do you not know how to do that?!  It literally takes LESS time to do it after you ring it than it does to do it while you ring it.


It may work for your store, but with mine it does not. The only options we have are to reprint the receipt, and for that, we have to key in a supervisor ID, which I don't have as I'm not one. Once the receipt has been printed, it's done. Yes, we can scan a receipt, but that still only gives us the option to reprint it as it is. Sorry that things work different at different places.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 1, 2017)

Lady Ren said:


> It may work for your store, but with mine it does not. The only options we have are to reprint the receipt, and for that, we have to key in a supervisor ID, which I don't have as I'm not one. Once the receipt has been printed, it's done. Yes, we can scan a receipt, but that still only gives us the option to reprint it as it is. Sorry that things work different at different places.


What? You can't reprint the receipt by scanning it. You can only do it like 60 seconds after the fact.


----------



## Lady Ren (Aug 1, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> What? You can't reprint the receipt by scanning it. You can only do it like 60 seconds after the fact.


That's why I get annoyed when people ask for gift receipts after I've already printed it, bagged their items and put them in the cart. It's over 60 seconds and by then, I can't reprint it by scanning it anymore. And I can't print a gift receipt after I've already printed anyways.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 1, 2017)

Lady Ren said:


> That's why I get annoyed when people ask for gift receipts after I've already printed it, bagged their items and put them in the cart. It's over 60 seconds and by then, I can't reprint it by scanning it anymore. And I can't print a gift receipt after I've already printed anyways.


No I meant full receipt. GRs you can always reprint with no supervisor code.


----------



## Lady Ren (Aug 1, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> No I meant full receipt. GRs you can always reprint with no supervisor code.


I printed the full, regular, receipt first, no gift receipt at all. Then got asked for a gift receipt, which I couldn't print out because I already printed the receipt out, so I couldn't change it. My supervisor tired, and even she couldn't print out a gift receipt after I'd already printed the normal one.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 1, 2017)

Lady Ren said:


> I printed the full, regular, receipt first, no gift receipt at all. Then got asked for a gift receipt, which I couldn't print out because I already printed the receipt out, so I couldn't change it. My supervisor tired, and even she couldn't print out a gift receipt after I'd already printed the normal one.



You'd better call India.  Your system is broken at your store.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 1, 2017)

Lady Ren said:


> I printed the full, regular, receipt first, no gift receipt at all. Then got asked for a gift receipt, which I couldn't print out because I already printed the receipt out, so I couldn't change it. My supervisor tired, and even she couldn't print out a gift receipt after I'd already printed the normal one.


next time: scan the receipt after it prints. you should have an option for gift receipt


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 1, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> My major peeve is Icees.
> Parents let their kids fill up the cup & act all horrified when it overflows so I end up having to clean up frozen multi-colored ice drifts on the counter.


I made my kid clean it up if they made the mess.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 1, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I made my kid clean it up if they made the mess.


If only.
The last time a kid attempted to clean up, his mom said that they 'have people to do that' & walked off.


----------



## lovecats (Aug 2, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> huh-- thought it was GS only.
> 
> so now that cashiers can do all this, what is the difference between being GS coded and cashier coded (in the POS)?


I worked at Target from 2006 to 2014 and we always could do that with gift receipts.  I was never GS coded.  It was one of the easiest procedures to learn.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 2, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> If only.
> The last time a kid attempted to clean up, his mom said that they 'have people to do that' & walked off.




Some people should not be allowed to be parents.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 5, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> WTF?  No.
> When you print from coupons.com, you can print two copies per device.  You can't print one to a PDF and print endless copies.  Each coupon has a different number on it. You need to check them to be sure that they aren't copies.
> You can't print one $3 off Pantene coupon to a PDF and then show up with 4 copies of that one coupon. Yes, the register will scan them all, up to four on the same transaction.  You need to use common sense.


Not sure if it still works, but you used to be able to print from different browsers. I would print 2 from safari, 2 from Firefox, 2 from IE, etc. Or if you have multiple computers, just use a different computer. I don't use them all in the same transaction though....


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 5, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Starbucks only store.  Dont miss anything about popcorn--the burnt smell, the greasy hands on merchandise, and the popcorn spills.  Ground into the carpet is the worst.


I'd much rather smell burnt popcorn than the damn caramel corn. Gives me a headache every time they make it


----------



## Yetive (Aug 5, 2017)

Never had the pleasure.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 5, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> Not sure if it still works, but you used to be able to print from different browsers. I would print 2 from safari, 2 from Firefox, 2 from IE, etc. Or if you have multiple computers, just use a different computer. I don't use them all in the same transaction though....



Yes, that's legit.  If you look at what you print, you will see that you have unique codes for each coupon.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 6, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> Yes, that's legit.  If you look at what you print, you will see that you have unique codes for each coupon.


I haven't tried the multiple browser thing in a while, so I wasn't sure if it still worked or not. I know when I did, they were all slightly different, though...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 6, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Never had the pleasure.


Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 7, 2017)

Watched a guest put their basket in a cart corral today.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Aug 7, 2017)

Cart dam.  

Like, the guests are beavers, and the carts are their logs, and they just. have. to. build. that. dam.

FFS, push the goddamned cart 4 feet further so that you're not blocking us all in, ya' fucking lazy cunts.


----------



## NKG (Aug 7, 2017)

We are in a huge shopping strip. Im tired of seeing guests push around  PetsMart, TJ maxx, kolhs shopping carts in our store. We have our own carts! That's like brining your own silverware to a restaurant.


----------



## soyaxo (Aug 7, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> We are in a huge shopping strip. Im tired of seeing guests push around  PetsMart, TJ maxx, kolhs shopping carts in our store. We have our own carts! That's like brining your own silverware to a restaurant.


 saw a smith’s cart as the PMT was taking it to the backroom the other day. The nearest one is several miles away. Like... a freeway drive away.


----------



## NKG (Aug 7, 2017)

soyaxo said:


> saw a smith’s cart as the PMT was taking it to the backroom the other day. The nearest one is several miles away. Like... a freeway drive away.



We had someone abandon an old....I mean ollllllldddd Target cart in our parking lot. The old timers were like that's before this store was even built.


----------



## lovecats (Aug 8, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> We are in a huge shopping strip. Im tired of seeing guests push around  PetsMart, TJ maxx, kolhs shopping carts in our store. We have our own carts! That's like brining your own silverware to a restaurant.


That sounds so much like the Super I used to work at.  We had pretty much all the same carts show up in our store.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 20, 2017)

*walks up to the SCO screen*
*stares intently at the screen for 45 seconds*
*under "How many bags did you bring?", presses the arrow and puts zero*
*stares at screen*
*sees where it says "Scan item to begin"*
*presses that with their finger until I decide to tell them "just scan" (if it's slow I like to see for how long and how many times they'll keep pressing it)*
*"ohh okay"*
*scans their one item after hunting intently for the barcode*
*after pressing pay, the screen reads "How many plastic bags did you use?" if you want a buy a bag*
*they don't want a bag. So they press the zero over and over and over, completely ignoring the confirm button right below*
Me: "press confirm"
Them: *presses store mode*
Me: "no press back and then press confirm"
Them: "i don't want a bag"
Me: "press confirm for zero bags"
Them: *presses the minus sign twice before finally pressing confirm*
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! HOW CAN THESE PEOPLE EVEN PERFORM BASIC DAILY TASKS! HOW DID YOU EVEN DRIVE HERE WITHOUT DYING!


----------



## NKG (Aug 22, 2017)

"Sorry to bother you"... If I didn't wanted to be bothered I would not work here.

Kid you not :

Holding heavy box-wants help.

Putting away abandon- wants to be left alone.


----------



## toredandkhaki (Aug 23, 2017)

*phone call i took*
Guest-my friend was just in your store yesterday and she said you had this on display and the box right under it
Me-I'm looking right now and we don't sell it, and every store in the region says out of stock
G-well my friend said...
Me- *looking on target app now* ma'am I'm on the app and it says this item isn't sold in stores, just online
G-well mine says it is

...what even.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 23, 2017)

toredandkhaki said:


> *phone call i took*
> Guest-my friend was just in your store yesterday and she said you had this on display and the box right under it
> Me-I'm looking right now and we don't sell it, and every store in the region says out of stock
> G-well my friend said...
> ...



That's like the guest who argued with me over the phone a few months back when I said Fire Sticks were out of stock because Target.com said our store had "limited quantities".


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 23, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> That's like the guest who argued with me over the phone a few months back when I said Fire Sticks were out of stock because Target.com said our store had "limited quantities".


That's when I say "target.com is only updated once a day, in the morning. Therefore, guests could have already bought the limited quantities we had."


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 23, 2017)

*Looks around lane empty basket* Where do I put this?
Me: Just right at the end on the counter there.
Them: *Sees counter and puts basket on the floor*


----------



## Michy (Aug 23, 2017)

1. When I shop before or after my shift (backpack on, earphones on, or phone in hand having a conversation) and still get interrupted by dumbasses who just cannot seem to understand that I'm not working at the moment.  

I was even approached as I was walking into the store with a bag of McDonalds in my hand. Are you freaking serious? Before I used to take the time to explain. Now I just ignore them and keep walking. If anyone complains I can simply say I didn't hear them because there was music playing in my ear. 

2. When people stretch out a hand full of change and expect me to count out what they owe.
3. Someone mentioned sweaty bra money.
4. When people put their babies on the damn belt and they start grabbing things like (the scanner) And when I complain, I'm met with an attitude.
5. "Oh I forgot my card but I still want my 5%. Can't you just give me the discount?" 
6. An item rings up as $89.99 and I get people trying to convince me it's on sale for 20 bucks. They change their stories real fast when I tell them I will need a supervisor to come and confirm because I can't make a override like that.
7. When people take their bags and just leave the carts right in front of the register and I have no access to the next guest. Yeah, I can just move it out of the way. It takes two seconds, but I shouldn't have to do it. Should I wipe their asses too?
8. Last but not least. When people come to me with freaking DISPLAY items. Guys, this lady came up to me with a DISPLAY STROLLER with the goddamn huge ass $39.99 sign on it. I couldn't even help myself and blurted out WHAT THE FUCK??? the cashier next to me looked over in both horror and amazement.

There will be more to come


----------



## soyaxo (Aug 23, 2017)

I h a t e when guests try to get 5% without their physical RC. Y’all... it’s not a loyalty card we can look up by phone number!!


----------



## Flow Warrior (Aug 23, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> We are in a huge shopping strip. Im tired of seeing guests push around  PetsMart, TJ maxx, kolhs shopping carts in our store. We have our own carts! That's like brining your own silverware to a restaurant.


Lets just say that any other cart thats isn't ours is far game for any thing from trash receptial to transfer if it makes it in store. z


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Aug 23, 2017)

Mom to toddler in cart:  No, don't touch that.  No, don't touch that.  No, don't touch that.   And on and on.
Lady, maybe if you move the cart so your demon spawn can't REACH that, he won't touch that.

Someone mentioned boob money.  No, not ever.  Ain't gonna happen.  I'll put on blue gloves before I touch sweaty boob money.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Aug 24, 2017)

Michy said:


> 2. When people stretch out a hand full of change and expect me to count out what they owe.


I had that happen when a lady handed over a bunch of crumpled 1s. I looked at it and politely asked how much it was and she snapped at me "Well, I don't know, just count 'em!'


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 24, 2017)

soyaxo said:


> I h a t e when guests try to get 5% without their physical RC. Y’all... it’s not a loyalty card we can look up by phone number!!


"for your security i am unable to look up your account"


----------



## Blackhawks54 (Aug 24, 2017)

Today a guest called and demanded me to "transfer to a manager." I asked politely what it was regarding (since sometimes they want to check their application). He then asked again to speak to a manager (a little more demanding tone). I said, "I understand that, but I need to know what it's regarding." Then he got pissy and yelled that he needed to speak to a manager. I already had a lot going on today and that just lost my cool. I couldn't help it but I then replied snootily, "okay I will transfer you" and he just interrupted me and said thank you in a snotty tone. I replied sarcastically and snootily "you're welcome." Thankfully no other TM's or ETL's were there, but I did tell another TM about it and thought my response was hilarious.


----------



## Blackhawks54 (Aug 24, 2017)

Which brings me to another point.. hr needs their own line


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 24, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> I had that happen when a lady handed over a bunch of crumpled 1s. I looked at it and politely asked how much it was and she snapped at me "Well, I don't know, just count 'em!'


Tweens do that to me at SB.
First I set their cup down, then I take my sweet-ass time unfolding the bills & counting out the change before putting it in the register.
THEN I start their drink.
Hope you're not in a hurry, bitch.


----------



## HRZone (Aug 24, 2017)

Blackhawks54 said:


> already had a lot going on today and that just lost my cool. I couldn't help it but I then replied snootily, "okay I will transfer you" and he just interrupted me and said thank you in a snotty tone. I replied sarcastically and snootily "you're welcome." Thankfully no other TM's or ETL's were there, but I did tell another TM about it and thought my response was hilarious.



You didn't even do anything that rude. No tm or etl would have gotten mad at you.

Lol my fitting room would have been like if you're not willing to let me know what the call is for I can't transfer you. She takes no s--- I love her


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 26, 2017)

I hate how when they're using self checkout they bag AFTER they pay and not just bag as they scan. It's honestly just idiotic. It takes them forever to scan their $300 worth of groceries (why are you even going through SCO anyways with that much stuff) and then after they finally finish they have to spend another 10 minutes bagging while the line grows and grows. UGH

Also, people that come through self checkout with spider wrapped items. Also idiotic. You can't *CHECK YOURSELF OUT *if you literally can't get out the door without cashier assistance. You force me to leave the self checkout area (which I'm not even allowed to do) and go to a lane that is in use so I can struggle trying to hold the item with one hand and take the spider wrap off in the other. I hope the look of pure disgust and anger I give you burns through your thick skull.
Related, little old ladies that come through and tell me I need to do everything for them because they can't read the screen or whatever other stupid reason. WHY NOT GO THROUGH A REGULAR LINE THEN!!!!!!


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 26, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> I hate how when they're using self checkout they bag AFTER they pay and not just bag as they scan. It's honestly just idiotic. It takes them forever to scan their $300 worth of groceries (why are you even going through SCO anyways with that much stuff) and then after they finally finish they have to spend another 10 minutes bagging while the line grows and grows. UGH
> 
> Also, people that come through self checkout with spider wrapped items. Also idiotic. You can't *CHECK YOURSELF OUT *if you literally can't get out the door without cashier assistance. You force me to leave the self checkout area (which I'm not even allowed to do) and go to a lane that is in use so I can struggle trying to hold the item with one hand and take the spider wrap off in the other. I hope the look of pure disgust and anger I give you burns through your thick skull.
> Related, little old ladies that come through and tell me I need to do everything for them because they can't read the screen or whatever other stupid reason. WHY NOT GO THROUGH A REGULAR LINE THEN!!!!!!



I can't help with #1 or #3, but for the spiderwrap can't you send them to guest services? That way you don't have to leave self checkout *and* you have the smug satisfaction of making them wait in line anyway.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 26, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> I can't help with #1 or #3, but for the spiderwrap can't you send them to guest services? That way you don't have to leave self checkout *and* you have the smug satisfaction of making them wait in line anyway.


Oooooo I never even thought about that. Would the guest service people get annoyed if I did that?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 26, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Oooooo I never even thought about that. Would the guest service people get annoyed if I did that?


yes. just use the closest lane to unwrap


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 26, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> I can't help with #1 or #3, but for the spiderwrap can't you send them to guest services? That way you don't have to leave self checkout *and* you have the smug satisfaction of making them wait in line anyway.


We have a lane next to SCO that is designated for SCO in case we need to ring them up manually and to use the magnet to remove the spider wrap. It's a non-issue in our store.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Aug 26, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Oooooo I never even thought about that. Would the guest service people get annoyed if I did that?


Yes, we would. Not very customer friendly to send them over to us when you could do it at a nearby CL


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 26, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> We have a lane next to SCO that is designated for SCO in case we need to ring them up manually and to use the magnet to remove the spider wrap. It's a non-issue in our store.


We only have that for one side of the self-checkouts so it's a huge issue if I'm on the other side. I mean but still, why would you come through self-checkout with something that you need a cashier to remove it makes no sense lol


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 27, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> We only have that for one side of the self-checkouts so it's a huge issue if I'm on the other side. I mean but still, why would you come through self-checkout with something that you need a cashier to remove it makes no sense lol


i've had some people not notice them before


----------



## blackpink (Aug 27, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> We only have that for one side of the self-checkouts so it's a huge issue if I'm on the other side. I mean but still, why would you come through self-checkout with something that you need a cashier to remove it makes no sense lol


I don't mind when it's just 1 item, I have them scan and pay and then I walk over to the register close by to SCO. But since they changed how the scales work, I'm now super freaked out that people will use that opportunity to steal, well more than they already were....


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 27, 2017)

One day I was in boys and girls and I had just gone through the underwear and socks, scooping up open packages and loose undies/ socks. Every package was as it had left the manufacturer, pristine packaging. I was fairly close doing something with clothes and I heard the sound of ripping plastic. I got to the underwear and a couple had a ripped package in hand, pulling out the contents. I said "Those are sealed packages, they aren't to be opened." The woman said "Oh, we didn't know that." How can you not know that you shouldn't be opening a sealed package prior to buying it??? Do you look at the sealed packages and think the retail faerie waved her magic wand and magically restored all packaging to original condition???


----------



## StargazerOmega (Sep 1, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> in hand, pulling out the contents. I said "Those are sealed packages, they aren't to be opened." The woman said "Oh, we didn't know that." How can you not know that you shouldn't be opening a sealed package prior to buying it???


Underwear has the little circle thing or open-faced packaging so you can feel/touch them without completely destroying the plastic and inserts you bimbos .

My pet peeve of the night: Come on people, you're grownups, I would expect you to know that you should put your carts away when you're finished with them. Apparently my expectations were too high...


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 4, 2017)

Okay, so you Starbucks people out there, please tell me if I was saying something wrong or if the guest was being douchey.

I was coming back from my 15 and the girl covering the phones asked me how to transfer to Starbucks.  I told her to take her 15 and I tried twice to transfer the guest to Starbucks and I was clearly doing something wrong.  So Hail Mary attempt, I asked the guest if maybe I could answer the question.  Other than we don't have unicorn frappuccinos, I don't know a thing about Starbucks so I knew I couldn't answer it, but I couldn't figure out how to get her to talk to them.

She said that she had placed a mobile order and it ended up in the wrong place.  Wait a minute!  I know that one, one of the Starbucks team members was bitching about it while making my drink one day.  So I told her that we didn't have the equipment to receive online orders.  She said that since it did end up in the wrong place she was wondering if we could help with the order.  I told her we didn't have the equipment to do online orders.  She said she needed help with her online order and wanted to talk to Starbucks.  We went back and forth and she finally loudly said, "I know that!  I know you can't receive online orders.  What I want to know is if you can issue me a refund from being charged for the mobile order?"  I replied "I'm sorry ma'am, we don't have the equipment to access online orders, including the ability to refund them."  She said "Thank you for finally answering my question."

So is there a difference between saying that we don't have the equipment for online orders and saying we don't have the equipment for online orders to include refunds?  Or was she just a douche for asking over and over and insisting I wasn't answering her question until I threw that clause in?


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 4, 2017)

She was being a douche.
"Can you issue me a refund from being charged for the mobile order?"
"No, because WE didn't charge you for the order. WE aren't set up to take mobile orders so WE wouldn't have charged you. Someone ELSE did. See THEM for your refund."

If your store isn't set up for mobile orders, they wouldn't be able/expected to issue a refund for an order they didn't receive/charge the guest for.
The equipment is having the software enabled for the register to be able to receive said orders.
I, for one, am glad we DON'T have said capability.


----------



## SoCalMama (Sep 5, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> She was being a douche.
> "Can you issue me a refund from being charged for the mobile order?"
> "No, because WE didn't charge you for the order. WE aren't set up to take mobile orders so WE wouldn't have charged you. Someone ELSE did. See THEM for your refund."
> 
> ...



This can only be topped by the guest who comes in, realizes that they are at the wrong store and wants us to make them the order and give it to them for free.
Bye Felicia. GTFO.


----------



## NKG (Sep 5, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> "for your security i am unable to look up your account"



But Kolhs can look up my account by my ssn...:bangs head:


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 5, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> But Kolhs can look up my account by my ssn...:bangs head:


It's like Then go to kohls


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 5, 2017)

Wasn't Kohl's one of the MANY retailers hacked during that time period?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 5, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Wasn't Kohl's one of the MANY retailers hacked during that time period?


Hasn't everyone been hacked at some point


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 5, 2017)

My point exactly


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 5, 2017)

When I was at my last workplace which sold real estate, we had inhouse financing.  Shortly before I left the federal government threw out a bunch of new regulations for financial industries to safeguard customers' information, including SSN access and banking/credit card numbers access.  Because we did inhouse financing, we had to follow those regulations.  I'm pretty sure the red card probably subjects Target to those same regulations.  So when people call, I just tell them that "Per federal law to safeguard your account security, we can't...."  Including the words "per federal law" seems to shut many guests up.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 6, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> When I was at my last workplace which sold real estate, we had inhouse financing.  Shortly before I left the federal government threw out a bunch of new regulations for financial industries to safeguard customers' information, including SSN access and banking/credit card numbers access.  Because we did inhouse financing, we had to follow those regulations.  I'm pretty sure the red card probably subjects Target to those same regulations.  So when people call, I just tell them that "Per federal law to safeguard your account security, we can't...."  Including the words "per federal law" seems to shut many guests up.


Not in pharmacy. We even have the law posted and they still try and argue about it


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Sep 6, 2017)

Wny why why must guests ravage the multi packs of underwear before deciding that they're not the right kind???

"My husband wanted briefs so I need to return these boxers."  Really?  And he couldn't read the package or look at the little picture to figure out they're not briefs? And he had to use Edward Scissorhands to open the package?

"My husband says these are too scratchy."  OMG so you've just handed me underwear that was touching your husbands junk and you actually think that's okay???  

Fuck underwear.  Seriously.  Fuck selling it. Fuck returning it. Fuck all the fuckers who open it, try it on, put their ballsack dead skin cells in my hands.  

Target needs to start requisitioning hand sanitizer and Lysol wipes because I'm not too happy about tried on swimsuits, bras, or (heaven forbid) panties.

Down with OPP now means Other People's Pubes, okay?


----------



## MrGSTLman (Sep 6, 2017)

Didn't feel like going through 55 pages.... I am sure these are somewhere in here but here are mine.

- Guests who come in with a chip on their shoulder and act like it's an inconvenience to come and return something.
- Guests who mutter under their breath nastiness and somehow think I can't hear them.
- Guests who get mad because I let someone with one or two items go in the line I just opened before they can get in with their loaded cart.
- Guests who are just plain not courteous to others.  Sometimes I just stare at them like "what's the matter with you people...?"
- Guests who lane hop in hopes to find the shortest line.  I usually instill a bit of Karma on them when I open a new line and they aren't the one I move.
- Guests who are just. plain.* rude. *for no particular reason and act like they are better than you are just because you are the one behind the desk.
- Guests who squawk at me to open more lines when I am actively trying to do so.  I generally don't move them either.
- Guests who take a flying leap from the other side of the checklanes when one opens up therein not allowing me to move the next person waiting.... 
- Guests who make a stink when the refund they get includes the $5 giftcard they used.  You're gonna spend it anyway so what's the big deal.

and my #1 Pet Peeve of all.....

- GUESTS ON THEIR PHONES WHEN I AM TRYING TO HELP THEM! Oh Sweet Baby Jesus that makes me so mad when they do that and I purposely talk louder and pray that there is an issue with the return just so I can force them to put down the phone.


----------



## TTGOz (Sep 7, 2017)

I, too, know the feeling all too well of guests just generally acting like their IQ is their age.

Had an easy 3 hour cart shift tonight, easy!! But my god, people seriously just.. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! People seriously can't DRIVE for shit in a parking lot. It's not that hard. It's not, you drive up and down the aisles slowly, making sure you aren't gonna mow anyone down or clip someone trying to reverse out. No, instead, people absolutely LOVE to cause clusterfucks in the lot, going 20mph down an aisle, cutting through the lot indiscriminately, texting on their phones and blowing stop signs, backing out with little to no regard that a HUGE LINE OF CARTS IS THERE.

The regard CUSTOMERS seem to have for the Cart Attendant on duty is legitimately zero. Today in particular was just horrible for this kind of stuff. Busy, cars everywhere, no space to work. The one thing that particularly irks me every time is people who are stopped at the stop sign, I'm entering the area to push in carts to the building, but they see me and instantly have to fucking beat me and speed past. Every. Single. Person. Does. This. 

I was hauling a huge line of carts down an aisle when a mom and her 2 year old baby are putting their cart away, innocent and cute enough. Nope, I thought they'd see and hear me and wait for me to pass before going back to their car, but she decided to run out in front of me with her kid, and of course I have this huge line of carts suddenly stop getting pushed so they 30-35 carts are rolling down the hill at a pretty fast speed, and I'm using all my might just to hold the carts there. The bittersweet thing about this is... she saw me. We made eye contact, but still ran out in front of me. She's lucky, just to think I would of been the one in trouble if I couldn't of stopped those carts lol.

I absolutely HATE the people that cut through the spaces and the lot itself at 20mph. This usually happens when I'm steering the carts into the next aisle and someone blows right past me or slams their brakes because I'm RIGHT THERE and they couldn't see me past the cars to their sides. This is where I've had quite a few people actually hit my line of carts, and not me thankfully.

For the most part, the work I do as a Cart Attendant isn't _hard_ work at all. It's pretty easy, you're alone, independent to do your job. You get exercise and listen to music. All you really have to make sure of is that the store has carts, and bathrooms are clean. Carry outs whenever someone needs one, or a spill to cleanup. But the trade off with guest interaction in the lot is just horribly stressing. I've gotten into one real verbal altercation, where a lady was texting on her phone and she was in a big Suburban and kind of just blew past me and a bunch of other people. I thought "Oh, this is probably where I should stick up for everyone" because people were now complaining to me "oh did you see that!? She just blew past all of us and she's on her phone!"

So I follow where she parks and I'm lowkey kind of done with it all, I say "Hey, you shouldn't be on your phone you just blew past me and all these people." and she's all "What the fuck???? I'm not on my phone, why does it matter to you what I do? I don't see your name on the title of the car! Im gonna report you to corporate!" and I regret the whole thing. Fuck it, she can mow people down if she wants lol.

I know some people here aren't too fond of Cart Attendants for whatever reasons, but the work we do is pretty legitimate, at least in my situation. Sometimes you're trying to get carts in and you've got this passive aggressive team member speaking 1/4 of an inch from the walkie mic requesting spill clean up and "it's been 5 minutes"

Well, lets just say we have jobs to do too, much like you. But ya know. Just a Cart Attendant lmao. Just a 5am rant.


----------



## HRZone (Sep 7, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> So I follow where she parks and I'm lowkey kind of done with it all, I say "Hey, you shouldn't be on your phone you just blew past me and all these people." and she's all "What the fuck???? I'm not on my phone, why does it matter to you what I do? I don't see your name on the title of the car! Im gonna report you to corporate!" and I regret the whole thing. Fuck it, she can mow people down if she wants lol.



Regret nothing. I wouldn't have accused her of texting but I would have told her she drove dangerously. You have the camera footage to back it up.


----------



## HRZone (Sep 7, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> know some people here aren't too fond of Cart Attendants for whatever reasons



I don't think anyone here minds them. You guys do hard work. I think the least liked team members on this site are generally flow and plano. I love most of the flow and Plano at my store but a bad Plano or flow team member hurts the store way more than a bad cashier. 

You guys have a very thankless job for not so great pay.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 8, 2017)

So this couple came up to me, looking for sweatpants for their son.  Based on their ages, the son had to be at least a teenager.  First thing I showed them was the new Longfellow sweatpants.  They said those sweatpants were too thick, they needed thinner ones.  I led them to the C9 section and grabbed a pair of sweatpants at random.  Still too thick.  They said the material was similar to some of the C9 shirts.  I grabbed another pair that is pretty thin and the surface has that smooth feeling fabric, still too thick.  By some miracle I found a pair of pants that didn't even qualify as sweatpants, they were basically loose pants with identical material and thickness to the shirts.  Still too thick, and they grabbed a shirt and said they wanted sweatpants that felt like that.  I felt the shirt and I am very tactile-oriented, and the thickness was identical, the material was identical, the weave was just a little different.  In desperation, I grabbed a pair of compression leggings.  Well, it's the right thickness, but the material isn't right, and they aren't sure if their son wants them, so they'll just bring him back later.  Meanwhile I'm losing brain cells trying to figure out how "sweatpants" equal compression leggings.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 8, 2017)

Try the knot sleep pants.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 8, 2017)

Guests who can't park worth a damn. Here's a clue....if there's 2' between the door frame of your car and the line of the parking spot, your too damn far over. Close the door, start your car, back up, and pull in the spot a bit further to the left. How the hell you managed to park and NOT hit my car is beyond me! You obviously didn't have a passenger because there's no way in hell they could've gotten out of the car since I couldn't even walk between your car and mine! I had to get in my passenger door and climb over the center console to leave tonight


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 8, 2017)

PharmaQueen said:


> I had to get in my passenger door and climb over the center console to leave tonight


Do what my sister does: she rearranges their side-view mirrors.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Sep 9, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Do what my sister does: she rearranges their side-view mirrors.


Oh, I did. All I had to do was roll down my window to do it too! Also put an empty soda can underneath their rear tire


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 9, 2017)

In extreme cases, sis has been known to Vaseline their mirrors & door handles.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 9, 2017)

Asking when I'm on a lane if I'm open or not... Nope.. I'm just sitting pretty.. driving sales ya know.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 9, 2017)

shortstuffishere said:


> Asking when I'm on a lane if I'm open or not... Nope.. I'm just sitting pretty.. driving sales ya know.


I'll take that any day over assuming I'm open when my light is off.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 10, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I'll take that any day over assuming I'm open when my light is off.



True!


----------



## Bosch (Sep 10, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> In extreme cases, sis has been known to Vaseline their mirrors & door handles.



Synthetic motor oil. That shit never comes off.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 11, 2017)

So I got a call today that I haven't gotten in months. Someone called and asked to be transferred to the pharmacy. I nicely explained that I couldn't do a transfer as they had a separate phone line and she would need to call them directly. She said "well what's the number?" I said I didn't have that number. She told me to go get it. I said I didn't have a means of getting it, I couldn't get on Google to look it up. She got all upset and said "it's Target's pharmacy!" I said no, it's actually CVS' pharmacy, they are a separate business. Well she went on a rant of how are customers to know that and it's very confusing, blah blah. How are guests to know that it's CVS? Hmmm, how about that huge CVS sign that points at the pharmacy? How about the even more huge CVS over the pharmacy? How about that if you select the pharmacy option on the phone menu it transfers you to CVS' phone menu? (Thanks for the tip pharmaqueen.) I think it's pretty obvious.


----------



## HRZone (Sep 11, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> So I got a call today that I haven't gotten in months. Someone called and asked to be transferred to the pharmacy. I nicely explained that I couldn't do a transfer as they had a separate phone line and she would need to call them directly. She said "well what's the number?" I said I didn't have that number. She told me to go get it. I said I didn't have a means of getting it, I couldn't get on Google to look it up. She got all upset and said "it's Target's pharmacy!" I said no, it's actually CVS' pharmacy, they are a separate business. Well she went on a rant of how are customers to know that and it's very confusing, blah blah. How are guests to know that it's CVS? Hmmm, how about that huge CVS sign that points at the pharmacy? How about the even more huge CVS over the pharmacy? How about that if you select the pharmacy option on the phone menu it transfers you to CVS' phone menu? (Thanks for the tip pharmaqueen.) I think it's pretty obvious.



While the guest sounded ridiculous it's always wise for your fitting room team to have a list of important numbers (ours has optical, pharmacy and a couple nearby stores)


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 11, 2017)

HRZone said:


> While the guest sounded ridiculous it's always wise for your fitting room team to have a list of important numbers (ours has optical, pharmacy and a couple nearby stores)



When I first started we did, but someone high up got on our department about stuff being taped to the desk so everything got scraped off with a razor blade.  And having it taped to the desk is not much help when you are clear at the other end of RTW.

Because of PharmaQueen, I did call the store one day and listened to the phone menu, the option to push for the pharmacy comes up before the option for the operator.  So they are skipping the pharmacy option and continuing to listen until they hear the operator option, and then asking to be transferred to the pharmacy. ?????


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 12, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> When I first started we did, but someone high up got on our department about stuff being taped to the desk so everything got scraped off with a razor blade.  And having it taped to the desk is not much help when you are clear at the other end of RTW.
> 
> Because of PharmaQueen, I did call the store one day and listened to the phone menu, the option to push for the pharmacy comes up before the option for the operator.  So they are skipping the pharmacy option and continuing to listen until they hear the operator option, and then asking to be transferred to the pharmacy. ?????


Some people just automatically press zero.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Sep 14, 2017)

Telling me they tore up their red card because of the "gay thing".

I"m always tempted to argue and ask them if they hate the "gay thing" so much, why are they spending their money here and paying full price?

Fucking idiots.  Go to Walmart.


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 14, 2017)

Saying they don't want a redcard because they don't want us to have their information, as they swipe their debit/credit card at our card readers.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 14, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Saying they don't want a redcard because they don't want us to have their information, as they swipe their debit/credit card at our card readers.



I can see it though.  A charge on a card can always be disputed, the card cancelled, and money recovered pretty quick.  Applying for a red card requires more information like SSN and current address and banking information and driver's license number, and that information can really destroy someone's credit history and make them liable for thousands if not hundreds of thousands of dollars.  There's safeguards, but unless you actually work with financial transactions on a regular basis the average person is not going to know the safeguards, and even those can be worked around by a determined identity thief.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 15, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Telling me they tore up their red card because of the "gay thing".
> 
> I"m always tempted to argue and ask them if they hate the "gay thing" so much, why are they spending their money here and paying full price?
> 
> Fucking idiots.  Go to Walmart.


me: well with the redcard you'd actaully be giving us LESS money! if you don't like what we stand for, why would you want to give us MORE?


----------



## Times Up (Sep 15, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Saying they don't want a redcard because they don't want us to have their information, as they swipe their debit/credit card at our card readers.



Well, there was the credit breach at Equifax, one of the 3 major credit bureaus.  Most financial experts recommend freezing your credit to prevent having your credit and id hacked.   Once you freeze your credit you can't open more credit. ....such as a credit Redcard.  Bet RC numbers drop!


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Sep 15, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> me: well with the redcard you'd actaully be giving us LESS money! if you don't like what we stand for, why would you want to give us MORE?



I gotta start saying that!  Thanks!!!


----------



## HRZone (Sep 15, 2017)

PassinTime said:


> Well, there was the credit breach at Equifax, one of the 3 major credit bureaus.  Most financial experts recommend freezing your credit to prevent having your credit and id hacked.   Once you freeze your credit you can't open more credit. ....such as a credit Redcard.  Bet RC numbers drop!



You can, they give you a pin to give potential new creditors. It's called a temporary lift. Not saying red cards wont go down


----------



## Times Up (Sep 15, 2017)

HRZone said:


> You can, they give you a pin to give potential new creditors. It's called a temporary lift. Not saying red cards wont go down



My understanding is that I would need to use the pin,  not the creditor, as well as pay the fee to unfreeze my credit.   In my state that's 10 bucks....ugh.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 15, 2017)

Which is why Warren, et al were going after Equifax:
Sen. Warren's new bill takes aim at Equifax


----------



## CashCat (Sep 16, 2017)

Why do you keep gravitating to the one self checkout register that ISN'T working?  There's two that ARE, and nobody is on them.


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 17, 2017)

Omg yes. Ours will be shut down, black screen, sign on it saying "don't use" and at least 10 different people will walk up to it and try to scan their stuff. One of these days I'm just not going to say anything


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 17, 2017)

Also - people that are confused about math? They will call me over and be like "um - why is my total this much?" And I'll grab everything one by one and point to it on the screen and say "this is this much. This one is this much. This is this much" for ALL of their items and then I'll say "and then you have to pay this much for tax and when you add it up all together it comes out to this much" and I say it in the most condescending voice ever. And then they're like "ohhh okay" ??????? Like why THE FUCK do I have to explain this to you? You are a grown ass adult and you don't understand how a total works? Ughhkhkjgjakakkaks


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 17, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Also - people that are confused about math? They will call me over and be like "um - why is my total this much?" And I'll grab everything one by one and point to it on the screen and say "this is this much. This one is this much. This is this much" for ALL of their items and then I'll say "and then you have to pay this much for tax and when you add it up all together it comes out to this much" and I say it in the most condescending voice ever. And then they're like "ohhh okay" ??????? Like why THE FUCK do I have to explain this to you? You are a grown ass adult and you don't understand how a total works? Ughhkhkjgjakakkaks


"um why did cartwheel barely take off anything"

because your only offer is 5% off avacados, which is 5 cents.


----------



## TTGOz (Sep 18, 2017)

While we're nitpicking people at SCO, another thing I realized people do is when the software beeps "Use card reader" when it prompts guest to sign off on their purchase, almost every guest gets confused and rip their card out of the machine(thankfully, it doesn't cancel the whole thing) and stares at the screen, making various quick, snappy movement trying to figure out what the fuck to do.. plz god just use the thinking skills you developed in third or fourth grade. I can understand the notion of "it's been a long day, I'm just tired hahahahAHAHAHhhahaahhahjajfha ofanhjkl" but it's fricken 11am or barely the afternoon.

I've said it before, I'll say it again, most of these issues can get solved by just simply reading and looking at the screen and then comprehending the information.


Leo47 said:


> Also - people that are confused about math? They will call me over and be like "um - why is my total this much?" And I'll grab everything one by one and point to it on the screen and say "this is this much. This one is this much. This is this much" for ALL of their items and then I'll say "and then you have to pay this much for tax and when you add it up all together it comes out to this much" and I say it in the most condescending voice ever. And then they're like "ohhh okay" ??????? Like why THE FUCK do I have to explain this to you? You are a grown ass adult and you don't understand how a total works? Ughhkhkjgjakakkaks



Also, this. So many people get something that's on sale and buy only that, so it's a one item transaction. They'll ring it up(lets say it's on sale for $10) and they'll read the total and be all "This is suppose to be sale NAG NAG NAG NAG" and bother me about it. It's just the fricken sales tax that you've paid your entire life.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Sep 19, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> While we're nitpicking people at SCO, another thing I realized people do is when the software beeps "Use card reader" when it prompts guest to sign off on their purchase, almost every guest gets confused and rip their card out of the machine(thankfully, it doesn't cancel the whole thing) and stares at the screen, making various quick, snappy movement trying to figure out what the fuck to do.. plz god just use the thinking skills you developed in third or fourth grade. I can understand the notion of "it's been a long day, I'm just tired hahahahAHAHAHhhahaahhahjajfha ofanhjkl" but it's fricken 11am or barely the afternoon.
> 
> I've said it before, I'll say it again, most of these issues can get solved by just simply reading and looking at the screen and then comprehending the information.
> 
> ...



I have 2 tax free states nearby and so I'll get the whole "but it says $24.99 on the sunglasses.." Ya before taxes..


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 19, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> While we're nitpicking people at SCO, another thing I realized people do is when the software beeps "Use card reader" when it prompts guest to sign off on their purchase, almost every guest gets confused and rip their card out of the machine(thankfully, it doesn't cancel the whole thing) and stares at the screen, making various quick, snappy movement trying to figure out what the fuck to do.. plz god just use the thinking skills you developed in third or fourth grade. I can understand the notion of "it's been a long day, I'm just tired hahahahAHAHAHhhahaahhahjajfha ofanhjkl" but it's fricken 11am or barely the afternoon.
> 
> I've said it before, I'll say it again, most of these issues can get solved by just simply reading and looking at the screen and then comprehending the information.
> 
> ...


Yes!!! They'll get soo snappy at me like "EXCUSE ME THE PRICE WAS THIS MUCH ON THE SIGN!!!!!!" And I'll just point at the sales tax amount they get so red I live for it


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 19, 2017)

Or they will scan like 10 things and they think the total is the cost of the last thing they scanned omg like "woah these socks are $50?!?" Like no dimwit can't you READ


----------



## NKG (Sep 25, 2017)

Guests who rather hold 20 items than get a basket because "they dont want to spend more" 

Aaannd

I hate people who give their kids a toy while shopping just so they can shop then take it away at the lanes. If i hear let it go one more time, "Yamo" burn this place to the ground"


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 28, 2017)

*walks up to SCO, reads where it says scan item to begin* *taps random part on screen then scans*


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 28, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> *walks up to SCO, reads where it says scan item to begin* *taps random part on screen then scans*


Luckily now it says out loud “scan to begin” not that anyone listens.


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 28, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Luckily now it says out loud “scan to begin” not that anyone listens.


That is good, but it’s annoying when someone won’t stop tapping and you hear “welcome!welcome!welcome!welcome!” 

Also, it says scan to begin right there. The fact that it has to be read out loud for them to comprehend it....


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 4, 2017)

It is so baffling. So. Many. People. at SCO will try to scan their items not on the bed scanner but literally on the screen. Like what the fuck is wrong with you, have you been unconscious every time you’ve ever shopped? Have you never seen a barcode get scanned before? When has anyone ever scanned something on the computer screen?????? JUST STAY HOME IF YOURE THAT STUPID


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 4, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> JUST STAY HOME IF YOURE THAT STUPID


But....the stores would be EMPTY!


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 4, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Also - people that are confused about math?



Now add in the ridiculous penny per ounce sweetened beverage tax that was recently added in Cook County, Illinois. 

Coke is on sale 3/$12, regular price 5.49.  The SBT adds $1.44 per 12-pack, plus regular sales tax at 10%. So a guest buys 3 Cokes, and the total is  actually MORE now than if they'd gone to a collar county and paid full price.  Perhaps needless to say, our soda sales have plummeted since August 2 when the tax went into effect.


----------



## BackroomBear (Oct 5, 2017)

GoodyNN said:


> Now add in the ridiculous penny per ounce sweetened beverage tax that was recently added in Cook County, Illinois.
> 
> Coke is on sale 3/$12, regular price 5.49.  The SBT adds $1.44 per 12-pack, plus regular sales tax at 10%. So a guest buys 3 Cokes, and the total is  actually MORE now than if they'd gone to a collar county and paid full price.  Perhaps needless to say, our soda sales have plummeted since August 2 when the tax went into effect.


This is why America is made fun of. Never list the full price just show the pretax price! Interesting tax I’ve never heard of that.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Oct 5, 2017)

When they're unloading their groceries onto the belt.. They shove them all off to the side to the point the dividers are being dragged off and you have to shove things off to the side.. 

I have no clue why that bugs me sooo much but it does..


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 5, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> It is so baffling. So. Many. People. at SCO will try to scan their items not on the bed scanner but literally on the screen. Like what the fuck is wrong with you, have you been unconscious every time you’ve ever shopped? Have you never seen a barcode get scanned before? When has anyone ever scanned something on the computer screen?????? JUST STAY HOME IF YOURE THAT STUPID


I’ve seen people try to scan not the barcode but just the label


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 5, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I’ve seen people try to scan not the barcode but just the label


Oh ugh that too *facepalm*


----------



## Sfs2sl (Oct 7, 2017)

Baby was pretty much non-stop crying. Mom trying on clothes. They come out, baby still crying. Mom has a fairly full cart. 

Me to baby:”Aw, are you having a hard day, little one?”
Mom:”Yeah, she has the flu.”

Wtf? Why the everloving frack are you here? Go home. Poor kid.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 14, 2017)

Parents that let their children lay down in the space below the cart.

One day a child will lose a finger and the store will be blamed.
~

Also TLs that insist on having conversations with each other on top of what you’re working on.

Like, if you’re going to get in my damn way gabbing about some TV show then at least pretend to help me with zoning towels.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Oct 14, 2017)

GoodyNN said:


> Now add in the ridiculous penny per ounce sweetened beverage tax that was recently added in Cook County, Illinois.
> 
> Coke is on sale 3/$12, regular price 5.49.  The SBT adds $1.44 per 12-pack, plus regular sales tax at 10%. So a guest buys 3 Cokes, and the total is  actually MORE now than if they'd gone to a collar county and paid full price.  Perhaps needless to say, our soda sales have plummeted since August 2 when the tax went into effect.


Good news goody, that finally ends December 1st.


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 14, 2017)

masterofalltrades said:


> Good news goody, that finally ends December 1st.


I saw that yesterday!!!  Unfortunately, we had a ton of guests today under the mistaken impression that a veto meant no more tax immediately.  *faceplants onto checkout belt*


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 21, 2017)

*SCO Machine is not working properly. It has a huge, red, “DO NOT USE” tag covering the screen. The screen itself says closed. There is a stack of bags across the scanner. 5 other machines are open.*
Guest: *puts their hand basket on the shelf. Pushes all the bags on to the floor. Looks at the screen. Scans. Looks at me.*
Guest: “Why is not scanning this?” 
Me: “Gosh i really don’t know, that’s so weird, the machine must be broken or something! If only there was a way to tell. Go ahead and try the machine next to you.” 
Guest: “Thanks!”
My eye: *twitches*


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Oct 21, 2017)

Again, line jumpers.  Ugh, they aggravate me.

I'll see 7 carts suddenly queue up and while I'm running to the one open lane to grab the next guest in line, I call on the walkie for backup AND press a register backup button.

Inevitably the person who just rolled up will hop out of line and RACE to the service desk.  I just look at them and say, Oh, I'm taking the next guest in line since they've been waiting but I've called more cashiers, they'll be up in a second.  And they stop in their tracks as if HOW DARE I REFUSE THEM SERVICE!  Snowflakes, it's not denial of service, it's GOOD service to ring up the people who've been waiting longest.  Running toward me hollering about not wanting to wait in line is the best way to get sent to the back of the line.

In almost all instances, back up arrives and everyone is out the door in a matter of minutes.  I have no idea why shoppers think they're more special than anyone else.  It makes me cranky.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 21, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> *SCO Machine is not working properly. It has a huge, red, “DO NOT USE” tag covering the screen. The screen itself says closed. There is a stack of bags across the scanner. 5 other machines are open.*
> Guest: *puts their hand basket on the shelf. Pushes all the bags on to the floor. Looks at the screen. Scans. Looks at me.*
> Guest: “Why is not scanning this?”
> Me: “Gosh i really don’t know, that’s so weird, the machine must be broken or something! If only there was a way to tell. Go ahead and try the machine next to you.”
> ...


we put an upside down basket over the scanner-- that works well


----------



## HRZone (Oct 21, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Inevitably the person who just rolled up will hop out of line and RACE to the service desk



In all fairness I have seen many times where you offer to take the next person and they look at you like you're crazy.  I now just say I'm open on "#" and let who ever come come.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 21, 2017)

HRZone said:


> In all fairness I have seen many times where you offer to take the next person and they look at you like you're crazy.  I now just say I'm open on "#" and let who ever come come.


This. Because sometimes the next guest has already unloaded their cart. I say "I can help a guest at lane X". Whoever comes, comes.
At the service desk though, I always say "I can help the next guest in line"


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 21, 2017)

I love the special snowflakes who can't process the word CLOSED across the screen on SCO....


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Oct 22, 2017)

Me:  Hi, what can I do for you?
Guest:  You're holding some jeans for me.
Me:  Oh, okay, let me check. (...can't find any jeans...) when did you put them on hold?
G:  Well, I ordered them last week.
Me:  OOOOH, okay, you're picking up an on line order?
G:  Yes, that's what I said.
Me:  *sphincters start to twitch*
G:  I have my order number.
Me:  Oh, that's okay, all I need is your ID.
G:  ID?  Like, um,  *hands me credit card*
Me:  No hon, I just need your ID.
G:  ID?  Like, um,  *hands me phone with barcode on screen*
Me: *eye twitching now*  No, I need your ID, a picture ID, government issue.
G:  ID?  Like, um, driver's license?
Me:  *BINGOMOTHERFUCKER*  Yes please.
Me:  *looks in MyGo and can't find their name*  Is it under your name or someone else's?
(now this could play out two ways)

Scenario 1:
Guest:  I ordered it, it it should be here yesterday.
Me:  Okay, did you get the email stating that your order is ready?
G:  I don't know, I haven't checked it in a few days.
Me:  Can you check it on your phone or do you have the order number?
G:  Um, I don't have email on my phone.
Me *now twitching uncontrollably*  *tries everything to find out order number*
G:  *calls husband to check email*  Oh, I guess the order isn't ready.
Me:  Shoots self in head

Scenario 2:
Guest:  Well, my sister in laws brothers mothers cousin ordered it.
Me: *sigh* what name is it under?
G:  Jones.
Me:  We have 6 Jones' listed, what's the first name and are you listed as an alternate pick up person?
G:  What's that?
Me: *explains that shit*  *looks at all 6 JONES orders, can't find guest's name*
Me:  I don't see you listed here as a pick up, and we can't release orders unless it's to an authorized person.
G:  Well that's bullshit, it's my sister in laws brothers mothers cousin and they know I'm in town to get it and they said it was okay.
Me:  Call 'em and tell them to add you *explains process*
15 minutes later:
Me:  Shoots self in head.

Like, how many stupid people live in this city?  It's a constant steady stream of stupid at the service desk, what with people making returns on 9 month old shit with no receipt (and we fucking let them do it with an ID regardless of how old shit is), people coming in asking if we have that thing they saw in that magazine in 1997,  or when they called the lady they talked to said they could have that air conditioner for half price because it was on sale a year ago and it's getting cold out so it should be on sale.

But hey, it's a job and I get to live indoors and eat food.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 23, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Me:  Hi, what can I do for you?
> Guest:  You're holding some jeans for me.
> Me:  Oh, okay, let me check. (...can't find any jeans...) when did you put them on hold?
> G:  Well, I ordered them last week.
> ...


I had a guest the other day come in for an online pick up and didn't have ID or an order number. Couldn't understand why she couldn't pick it up. In my defense, it does say to bring ID


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 29, 2017)

I cannot stand the flocks of teenage girls that take all the beanbags in child bedding and have a slumber party in the aisle for up to an hour.

Happens at least once a week while I’m there.

Like, you seriously couldn’t come up with something more entertaining to do for your weeknight?!?


----------



## IIlllIIllIIIllIl (Oct 29, 2017)

I had a guest come in without pants. They went to the ATM, withdrew a large amount of money, and then bought a lot of just... crap. The worst part of it is that neither myself or my LOD could do something about it because we were losing it. It was uncomfortable.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Oct 30, 2017)

IIlllIIllIIIllIl said:


> I had a guest come in without pants. They went to the ATM, withdrew a large amount of money, and then bought a lot of just... crap. The worst part of it is that neither myself or my LOD could do something about it because we were losing it. It was uncomfortable.


Where were they keeping their wallet/card at?


----------



## IIlllIIllIIIllIl (Oct 30, 2017)

Militantagnostic said:


> Where were they keeping their wallet/card at?


 Ya know I don't really know and I'm not sure if I want to know. My store is in a pretty decent area, so stuff like this doesn't happen too often.


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 30, 2017)

Shirt pocket, obvs.


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 30, 2017)

So, our store's SCO have a new feature where if you ask for cash back, you have to press "dispense" on the screen before it prints out your receipt and dispenses money so you don't just walk off.

I had a lady come in tonight , I didn't say one thing to her at SCO because didn't really need to. I just remember watching her screen, the screen displayed "Dispense" and she literally could not fucking figure it out. She kept putting her finger up to it and backing off, scared of whatever it is. She asked for cash back, the message says "Cash requested ---- Dispense" and she can't even comprehend the message on the screen. She's like a curious dog that's never seen a rock before. She finally pressed it and was like "oh fuck what'd I press?" and oh what'd you know... her Cash and receipt came out.

I've seen many guests just do that, and I'm not sure why. I've always said people just need to read the screen rather than _look_ at what's ahead of them. Just funny to me. I wish I had a GIF to show what their reactions are.


----------



## CashCat (Oct 30, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> So, our store's SCO have a new feature where if you ask for cash back, you have to press "dispense" on the screen before it prints out your receipt and dispenses money so you don't just walk off.
> 
> I had a lady come in tonight , I didn't say one thing to her at SCO because didn't really need to. I just remember watching her screen, the screen displayed "Dispense" and she literally could not fucking figure it out. She kept putting her finger up to it and backing off, scared of whatever it is. She asked for cash back, the message says "Cash requested ---- Dispense" and she can't even comprehend the message on the screen. She's like a curious dog that's never seen a rock before. She finally pressed it and was like "oh fuck what'd I press?" and oh what'd you know... her Cash and receipt came out.
> 
> I've seen many guests just do that, and I'm not sure why. I've always said people just need to read the screen rather than _look_ at what's ahead of them. Just funny to me. I wish I had a GIF to show what their reactions are.


They do that when it asks them about bags at my store.  I almost suspect they're hesitant about actually deciding on a number, or something.


----------



## TTGOz (Oct 30, 2017)

CashCat said:


> They do that when it asks them about bags at my store.  I almost suspect they're hesitant about actually deciding on a number, or something.



Usually people get confused by that at my store when they want to press to start but all they have to do is scan to start but they can't figure it out so they press every button until I finally tell them lol.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 31, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> So, our store's SCO have a new feature where if you ask for cash back, you have to press "dispense" on the screen before it prints out your receipt and dispenses money so you don't just walk off.
> 
> I had a lady come in tonight , I didn't say one thing to her at SCO because didn't really need to. I just remember watching her screen, the screen displayed "Dispense" and she literally could not fucking figure it out. She kept putting her finger up to it and backing off, scared of whatever it is. She asked for cash back, the message says "Cash requested ---- Dispense" and she can't even comprehend the message on the screen. She's like a curious dog that's never seen a rock before. She finally pressed it and was like "oh fuck what'd I press?" and oh what'd you know... her Cash and receipt came out.
> 
> I've seen many guests just do that, and I'm not sure why. I've always said people just need to read the screen rather than _look_ at what's ahead of them. Just funny to me. I wish I had a GIF to show what their reactions are.


Omg yes this happens at my store too!!!! They’ll stand there with their hand under the dispenser, staring at the screen and then say “uh excuse me it’s not giving me my money!!!!!!!!” “Press dispense” “oh haha!!!” *kills self*


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 31, 2017)

That’s so much better though then them walking off. If they walk away before hitting dispense can we cancel it?


----------



## Yetive (Oct 31, 2017)

I think it would void the whole transaction.  If you hit Dispense, you would at least get the receipt, so would have their info if they come back.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Oct 31, 2017)

Cut out some slips of paper with the definition of the word "Dispense" and tape them to the top of the screen.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 31, 2017)

Think I’ve posted this before, but people who snap their fingers or whistle at me to get my attention.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Oct 31, 2017)

IIlllIIllIIIllIl said:


> I had a guest come in without pants. They went to the ATM, withdrew a large amount of money, and then bought a lot of just... crap. The worst part of it is that neither myself or my LOD could do something about it because we were losing it. It was uncomfortable.


We had one with a dress so short, you could see EVERYTHING!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 3, 2017)

GrandTheftAutumn said:


> I cannot stand the flocks of teenage girls that take all the beanbags in child bedding and have a slumber party in the aisle for up to an hour.
> 
> Happens at least once a week while I’m there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leo47 (Nov 3, 2017)

Exist


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 3, 2017)

When they walk up to the service desk, phone in hand, and say "I'm here to pick up a (blanket, pocket watch, whatever)" and I say, "cool, was this ordered online?  I just need your ID" and they hand me their phone with a barcode on it and stand there looking stupid af.
And I repeat myself "I just need your ID" and they STILL stand there looking stupid.  "Here's my order."
Yeah, dumbass, I see that, I NEED YOUR FUCKING ID.
Then I have to explain to them what the fuck an ID is.  Why are people so fucking stupid???  

Also, when someone comes to pick up an order and I can't find them in MyGo, and they say, oh, my (wife, girlfriend, mother) ordered it. Okay, what the fuck is THEIR goddamned name for fucksake???
Okay, you're not listed as a secondary pick up.
Okay, you're going to have to step back and stop screaming at me.
Blah blah blah.  Stupid motherfuckers.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Nov 3, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Me:  Hi, what can I do for you?
> Guest:  You're holding some jeans for me.
> Me:  Oh, okay, let me check. (...can't find any jeans...) when did you put them on hold?
> G:  Well, I ordered them last week.
> ...




Loved, loved, loved your post !  Very amusing !  But I was terribly concerned at the amount of *sphincters* you have?  Maybe get that checked !  jk.


----------



## Times Up (Nov 3, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Exist



Breathe.


----------



## sleepystrawberry (Nov 3, 2017)

talk on the phone and don't even acknowledge you or say hi back. 
take their things out of the bags and re-bag everything themselves. (seriously.... why)
loudly sigh and act clearly annoyed when you're going as fast as you can
when their card gets declined and they blame you or yell "I'm in a hurry!" as if I care


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 3, 2017)

BeelzeBecky said:


> Then I have to explain to them what the fuck an ID is.  Why are people so fucking stupid???



Because the fucking email that fucking Target sends out tells the fucking guest to show the fucking email barcode, not their ID. Pisses me off every time.


----------



## PackAndCry (Nov 3, 2017)

People who try to grab items out of the Flexible Fulfillment cart.  It takes all of my willpower to not smack their hands away.  I have a whole spiel now about "someone already paid for that, I'm just bringing it up front/to the back for them" at this point, it's insane.

Oh, and people who ask us about an item that we're actually out of stock of ("your website says you have it", etc), we explain that we don't have any in stock, then they immediately go online and put in a SPU for it.  That's not going to magically make the item appear out of thin air, folks.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 4, 2017)

GoodyNN said:


> Because the fucking email that fucking Target sends out tells the fucking guest to show the fucking email barcode, not their ID. Pisses me off every time.


I’ve always wondered what happens if we scan that.


----------



## Leo47 (Nov 4, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I’ve always wondered what happens if we scan that.


If you scan it with the mydevice it brings up their order instantly


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 4, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> If you scan it with the mydevice it brings up their order instantly


Wait really that’s so nice I need to try that next time


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 4, 2017)

That's cool, but I would still ask for ID to verify the order.  The systems are too glitchy for me to trust that. Hell, I know we have two flexibles in the iPad that were picked up MONTHS ago and still show as ready to go, but aren't in the MyDevice version of the app.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 4, 2017)

GoodyNN said:


> That's cool, but I would still ask for ID to verify the order.  The systems are too glitchy for me to trust that. Hell, I know we have two flexibles in the iPad that were picked up MONTHS ago and still show as ready to go, but aren't in the MyDevice version of the app.


i agree. as far as your ipad you can try making sure mygo is updated in SAM, and make sure to refresh the order list often.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Nov 4, 2017)

xzero said:


> People who try to grab items out of the Flexible Fulfillment cart.  It takes all of my willpower to not smack their hands away.  I have a whole spiel now about "someone already paid for that, I'm just bringing it up front/to the back for them" at this point, it's insane.




THIS ought to be interesting during the anticipated Hearth & Hand frenzy when our SFS Team will be loading up their Flex Cart w/ items for other Guests.     I vote for the "smack on the hand"..... or face.... with a chair.


----------



## PackAndCry (Nov 4, 2017)

sprinklesontop said:


> THIS ought to be interesting during the anticipated Hearth & Home frenzy when our SFS Team will be loading up their Flex Cart w/ items for other Guests.     I vote for the "smack on the hand"..... or face.... with a chair.


I'm holding out for them to electrify the carts.  I started putting a bunch of the "STORE PICK UP" clips on the cart and that helped slightly... maybe the guests do read something after all!


----------



## Leo47 (Nov 4, 2017)

GoodyNN said:


> That's cool, but I would still ask for ID to verify the order.  The systems are too glitchy for me to trust that. Hell, I know we have two flexibles in the iPad that were picked up MONTHS ago and still show as ready to go, but aren't in the MyDevice version of the app.


Oh yeah what I do is after the order comes up on the mydevice is then I ask for ID and confirm the names


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 4, 2017)

GoodyNN said:


> Because the fucking email that fucking Target sends out tells the fucking guest to show the fucking email barcode, not their ID. Pisses me off every time.


How are we at the SD supposed to use that barcode?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 4, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> If you scan it with the mydevice it brings up their order instantly


That is if you have a MyDevice


----------



## Leo47 (Nov 5, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> That is if you have a MyDevice


True.. guest service is supposed to have one for themselves but sometimes the GSA will “borrow” it and not give it back


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 5, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> True.. guest service is supposed to have one for themselves but sometimes the GSA will “borrow” it and not give it back


lol not even GSA at my store today a salesfloor TM "borrowed" it and my walkie and never gave it back. SD with no walkie is not good


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 5, 2017)

Wow. Why didn't you make him or her bring the item needing the my device to the desk?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 5, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> lol not even GSA at my store today a salesfloor TM "borrowed" it and my walkie and never gave it back. SD with no walkie is not good





Jenna120 said:


> Wow. Why didn't you make him or her bring the item needing the my device to the desk?


no like they just needed it for the day... which i kind of understand but we signed it out and we do use it... but walkie is just rediculous


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 6, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> True.. guest service is supposed to have one for themselves but sometimes the GSA will “borrow” it and not give it back[/QUOTE
> HAPPENS ALL THE TIME!!!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 6, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> lol not even GSA at my store today a salesfloor TM "borrowed" it and my walkie and never gave it back. SD with no walkie is not good


But it is so much quieter. LOL


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 6, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> But it is so much quieter. LOL


yeah until you need the GSTL and the lines are getting longer and you have no way to call the GSTL


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 6, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> yeah until you need the GSTL and the lines are getting longer and you have no way to call the GSTL


Hit that red button on the register


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 6, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Hit that red button on the register


Oh i do for backup but there’s no quick button for GSTL specifically


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Nov 6, 2017)

Breathe my air.


----------



## shortstuffishere (Nov 6, 2017)

When guests start unloading their shit before the guest in front of them is done unloading their stuff..

When guests stack up there stuff up and it drags stuff off the the gum rack and drags the dividers with them.. I don't know why but having dividers falling every where really makes me mad.


----------



## Leo47 (Nov 7, 2017)

When they argue the price of something while simultaneously admitting that they know that isn’t the correct price for the item? 
“By the way, this is gonna ring up as $x, but there were a couple by a label that said $y (usually a HUGE difference) so can I have that price?” 
WTF??????? 
I just picture them seeing something, seeing the price, and going “yikes I don’t wanna pay that.” So they pick it up and put it in a different spot and go “since it’s in a spot with a different price I should be able to pay this price.” 
Like you saw the price of something. Knew it probably wasn’t right. So you either located it in its correct spot or used the price scanner to get the correct price, but still think because it was randomly in one spot you should get that price. 
And every time I say “well since you know the correct price of it we just need someone to confirm that’s actually what it says because there’s not gonna be two different price labels for one item. The one it’s ringing up as is it’s correct price.” 
I call the GSTL over. They walkie someone to do a visual check. The person on the walkie says that price is no where near the item. The guest says “well that’s what it said.” GSTL gives it to them 

Happened today and as soon as I handed her her receipt she bragged to her friend next to her about how cheap she got that game. What a fucking low life


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 7, 2017)

At my store that guest wouldn’t have gotten it. It makes me upset that stores won’t back up their cashiers and GSTMs if they’re within policy.


----------



## Hazza43 (Nov 7, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> At my store that guest wouldn’t have gotten it. It makes me upset that stores won’t back up their cashiers and GSTMs if they’re within policy.


The problem is a lot of TMs don't want to get yelled at for doing the right thing so if it's a reasonble price change we do it and "make it right for the guest" which is the only thing my Sr.GSTL now says... but if it's a huge difference I either get a TM to check on it or I'll run over to see if its in the right location or if there is an expired sales sign. We defiantly don't do huge price changes if that was "the only one left" and it was in the wrong location


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 7, 2017)

Hazza43 said:


> The problem is a lot of TMs don't want to get yelled at for doing the right thing so if it's a reasonble price change we do it and "make it right for the guest" which is the only thing my Sr.GSTL now says... but if it's a huge difference I either get a TM to check on it or I'll run over to see if its in the right location or if there is an expired sales sign. We defiantly don't do huge price changes if that was "the only one left" and it was in the wrong location


Of course like if it’s like 60 cents then yeah I’ll just do it but anything over $5-10 is getting checked.


----------



## TTGOz (Nov 7, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> When they argue the price of something while simultaneously admitting that they know that isn’t the correct price for the item?
> “By the way, this is gonna ring up as $x, but there were a couple by a label that said $y (usually a HUGE difference) so can I have that price?”
> WTF???????
> I just picture them seeing something, seeing the price, and going “yikes I don’t wanna pay that.” So they pick it up and put it in a different spot and go “since it’s in a spot with a different price I should be able to pay this price.”
> ...



Scum of the earth. That GSTL doesn't get paid the extra money for making it right for the guest, why should he or she even bother? If I were a GSTL I'd be sure to give the customer the _right_ price, but if it's clearly not even there and she wants the price she stated, I'd ask her to leave lol. My GSTLs are really good with their backs, though, they don't take any shit and will scream right back at the customer LMAO.

Oh, crap, sorry, _guests_ is what I meant.

My personal policy is $2, anything over $5 is definitely getting checked, from $2-$4, it's up to where the closest GSA or GSTL is lol, if they're no where near and will never see my blinker, I'll just do my best. But if they're within eyesight, it's getting checked.


----------



## Leo47 (Nov 9, 2017)

Had some homeless looking guy walk up to me with a promo gift card and asked me if I could tell him how much is on there. I did price inquiry and it said $0. I printed out the balance slip and gave it to him. He says, “are you sure?” And I said “yes that’s what it says right there.” He was like “...well, I just put a hundred dollars on there.” I said “you must have spent it then because it’s not on there.” He’s like “how can I get my $100 that I put on there?” I said “you can PAY to put another $100 on there but I’m telling you you either are thinking of a different gift card or you spent it and forgot because that card has nothing on it.” (I know for a fact he just found it on the ground and was hoping it had something on it) He said okay and then proceeded to hit on me. BOI


----------



## HRZone (Nov 9, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Had some homeless looking guy walk up to me with a promo gift card and asked me if I could tell him how much is on there. I did price inquiry and it said $0. I printed out the balance slip and gave it to him. He says, “are you sure?” And I said “yes that’s what it says right there.” He was like “...well, I just put a hundred dollars on there.” I said “you must have spent it then because it’s not on there.” He’s like “how can I get my $100 that I put on there?” I said “you can PAY to put another $100 on there but I’m telling you you either are thinking of a different gift card or you spent it and forgot because that card has nothing on it.” (I know for a fact he just found it on the ground and was hoping it had something on it) He said okay and then proceeded to hit on me. BOI



Lol gross. I tell them to call the number on the back to find the transaction history


----------



## shortstuffishere (Nov 9, 2017)

PaRaD0x said:


> The latest app update fixed the fingerprint issue for me....have you updated the app?





Leo47 said:


> Had some homeless looking guy walk up to me with a promo gift card and asked me if I could tell him how much is on there. I did price inquiry and it said $0. I printed out the balance slip and gave it to him. He says, “are you sure?” And I said “yes that’s what it says right there.” He was like “...well, I just put a hundred dollars on there.” I said “you must have spent it then because it’s not on there.” He’s like “how can I get my $100 that I put on there?” I said “you can PAY to put another $100 on there but I’m telling you you either are thinking of a different gift card or you spent it and forgot because that card has nothing on it.” (I know for a fact he just found it on the ground and was hoping it had something on it) He said okay and then proceeded to hit on me. BOI




Eewwww... so gross.. I've had my fair share of homeless/dingy looking guys hit on me... one went as far as asking if I was off soon and if I needed a ride home...


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Nov 11, 2017)

People who expect us to be mind readers. If you recently got married, you have to TELL us that, especially if your doctor is sending your prescription under your maiden name (because your insurance isn’t updated yet,) but you’re giving us your married name! We have no way of knowing that Mary Jones at 123 Main St & Mary Smith at 987 North Ave are the same person, just because they have the same birthdate!


----------



## Leo47 (Nov 14, 2017)

When people are like “I bought this thing a couple months ago and it’s on sale now can I get it for that price?” ...no? You didn’t buy it during the sale idiot 

Like I bought beats headphones and I just saw in the Black Friday ad they’re literally half the price. I’m just like “oh man that sucks”. I couldn’t fathom being like “I DESERVE TO GET $50 BACK HOW DARE THEY”


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 14, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> When people are like “I bought this thing a couple months ago and it’s on sale now can I get it for that price?” ...no? You didn’t buy it during the sale idiot
> 
> Like I bought beats headphones and I just saw in the Black Friday ad they’re literally half the price. I’m just like “oh man that sucks”. I couldn’t fathom being like “I DESERVE TO GET $50 BACK HOW DARE THEY”


I mean technically if it’s unopened they can return and rebuy but not if it’s opened or past like a week or two.


----------



## Leo47 (Nov 14, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I mean technically if it’s unopened they can return and rebuy but not if it’s opened or past like a week or two.


Yeah I always tell them if they have their receipt and it’s within two weeks we’ll adjust it. But months?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 14, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Yeah I always tell them if they have their receipt and it’s within two weeks we’ll adjust it. But months?


Yeah after like 2 weeks if it’s opened you’re out of luck. Or if you want to return and rebuy fine but that means I’m defecting this one out and you can go find a new one off the shelf.


----------



## Hazza43 (Nov 15, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I mean technically if it’s unopened they can return and rebuy but not if it’s opened or past like a week or two.


But we can't adjust to a blackfriday ad.. considering Black Friday is in a week or so and that we can't pricematch anything on or for blackfriday


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 15, 2017)

Hazza43 said:


> But we can't adjust to a blackfriday ad.. considering Black Friday is in a week or so and that we can't pricematch anything on or for blackfriday


Yeah definitely not I was just referring to matching to a current normal sale price


----------



## Leo47 (Nov 19, 2017)

When they get a promo gift card at self checkout. The screen says “grab a gift card nearby and scan it.” They read it. Try to scan their next item, it says invalid. Tries again. Tries again. Reads it again. Looks at me. “I don’t understand what it wants me to do.” I say “grab a gift card and scan it.” “Oh okay.” ??!!??!??????? 

Also, I’ve noticed an influx of people violently ripping their receipt from the machine before it’s done printing. Like every other person. I really don’t understand it and it bothers me so much like FUCK HOLD ON WAIT 2 SECONDS JESUS!!!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 19, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> When they get a promo gift card at self checkout. The screen says “grab a gift card nearby and scan it.” They read it. Try to scan their next item, it says invalid. Tries again. Tries again. Reads it again. Looks at me. “I don’t understand what it wants me to do.” I say “grab a gift card and scan it.” “Oh okay.” ??!!??!???????
> 
> Also, I’ve noticed an influx of people violently ripping their receipt from the machine before it’s done printing. Like every other person. I really don’t understand it and it bothers me so much like FUCK HOLD ON WAIT 2 SECONDS JESUS!!!


Yes I don’t get why the scan a gift card prompt is confusing. I’ve also had people say “but I don’t want to buy a gift card what do I do”. It literally says SCORE! You got a free gift card!


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 14, 2017)

This is probably the same at all your guys’ stores too, but guest service has been crazy busy every day for the past couple weeks. Anyways, what’s been bothering me a lot lately is I’ll call up the next guest who has easily been waiting in line for at least 5 minutes. They get up to the counter, set their stuff down, and then decide to start looking for their receipt. Digging through the bag, their wallet, their purse. “I swear I just had it.” Yeah sure. Be fucking prepared next time. Like if I’m returning something I always make sure I have the receipt in my hand by the time I’m getting out of the car so I know if I have it before I’m even going in the store. Like it’s different if there’s no line and you walk in the store and straight up to the counter but if you’ve just been standing there for several minutes and didn’t once think “since I’m not sure where my receipt is maybe I should find it before I’m next” I don’t even know what to say. It’s a very small thing but it bothers me so much lol


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 14, 2017)

On the topic of returns - this woman was trying to return something and the only options it was giving me for the refund was back on her debit card or a gift card. Well she didn’t want either, she wanted cash. Kept saying “I paid cash I should be getting cash.” Getting louder and angrier each time she said it. I’m doing the same with repeating “I’m literally looking at your receipt you paid with a card” and showing where it says “visa debit” with the last 4 of the car numbers. Took about 10 minutes of us just arguing, I was literally about to have a stroke I was like how can you be so fucking dense I am literally showing you the proof when I finally understood she is one of those (HORRIBLE) people that refer to their debit card as cash. They seriously think it’s the same exact thing, they don’t understand the difference. And THAT is one of my pet peeves. When I was new someone wanted to split a payment and they said I’m going to pay $60 cash and the rest on my card. I typed in 60 pressed k1 (my biggest mistake was not having cash in hand before typing this I know- I was new). They finish the transaction on their card, receipt prints, drawer opens, I’m like okay can I have the cash now. They look very confused. “I just paid in cash.” “‘No you didn’t you didn’t give me any.” They hold up their card. “Sir that is a plastic card.” “Yeah it’s my atm card. This is cash.” I was like are you fucking kidding me, no it’s not lmao. It’s the most idiotic thing I’ve ever heard and I CAN NOT BELIEVE SO MANY PEOPLE THINK LIKE THIS IT DRIVES ME ABSOLUTELY NUTS


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Dec 14, 2017)

Leo47, I agree - guests take 5 minutes to find their receipt and I'm standing there for 4 minutes going "um, just insert your card and we'll process your return that way".  

I've never heard anyone refer to their debit card as cash though and I'm thankful for that.  I think I'd finally snap on that one because that's ridiculous!!!


----------



## NKG (Dec 14, 2017)

Guests who FaceTime while shopping. I am pretty sure that FaceTime was invented for so you can have your private conversation aired publicly.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 14, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Guests who FaceTime while shopping. I am pretty sure that FaceTime was invented for so you can have your private conversation aired publicly.



This times 1000

Also every vlogger that comes to our store gtfo


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 15, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> This is probably the same at all your guys’ stores too, but guest service has been crazy busy every day for the past couple weeks. Anyways, what’s been bothering me a lot lately is I’ll call up the next guest who has easily been waiting in line for at least 5 minutes. They get up to the counter, set their stuff down, and then decide to start looking for their receipt. Digging through the bag, their wallet, their purse. “I swear I just had it.” Yeah sure. Be fucking prepared next time. Like if I’m returning something I always make sure I have the receipt in my hand by the time I’m getting out of the car so I know if I have it before I’m even going in the store. Like it’s different if there’s no line and you walk in the store and straight up to the counter but if you’ve just been standing there for several minutes and didn’t once think “since I’m not sure where my receipt is maybe I should find it before I’m next” I don’t even know what to say. It’s a very small thing but it bothers me so much lol



SO MANY TIMES!!! Lines would go so much faster if the guest is prepared. If you don't have a receipt at least have your card(s) ready to do a look up.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 16, 2017)

When we have a crazy long line at guest service, and I’m with a guest. Someone comes up to the side of the counter and says “I have a question” and then starts talking while I’m literally in the middle of a conversation with someone else. I’ll say “oh one second please” sweetly to my guest, turn, and say “you can wait in line. We’ll get to you. Wait your turn” and I’ll turn back to my guest and they just keep talking like I’m listening. Lol. It’s never “just a question” it’s always an actual issue we have to deal with. I just ignore them until they finally get in line lol


----------



## Stuff2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> When we have a crazy long line at guest service, and I’m with a guest. Someone comes up to the side of the counter and says “I have a question” and then starts talking while I’m literally in the middle of a conversation with someone else. I’ll say “oh one second please” sweetly to my guest, turn, and say “you can wait in line. We’ll get to you. Wait your turn” and I’ll turn back to my guest and they just keep talking like I’m listening. Lol. It’s never “just a question” it’s always an actual issue we have to deal with. I just ignore them until they finally get in line lol


When I worked at a different store, I had a customer ask me a question while I was ringing up a line, and I told her I was already with a customer and I'd be with her when I could. She just yelled "YOU KNOW, IT'S A SIMPLE QUESTION!", and stormed out of the store and called Corporate. Corporate told the manager to deal with it, manager just wrote it off as the customer being a bitch and nothing came of it.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 17, 2017)

this isn't a _*super*_ big deal but it kind of rubs me the wrong way when guests affix some unnecessary self-deprecating insults like "I've got a stupid old woman question" or "Sorry to be a dumb bitch but..." to their questions. Firstly because not knowing something isn't the end of the world, and also gives me an uncomfortable vibe that they expect me to agree secretly that yes, they are dumb bitches for asking. No. Just about the only thing you can do wrong in my book is be a hateful rude cunt for no reason...otherwise, if you're polite you can ask WHATEVER and I'll do my best to help you out because it's my job. Sheesh calm down.

A nice old lady did this earlier today...her "dumb old woman" question was "When a flashlight says 'lumens', does a bigger number mean it's brighter?" The answer is of course yes, and as far as dumb questions go that one doesn't make the top 100 or even 500 dumb questions of all time that I've heard, so chill!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 17, 2017)

canttouchthis777 said:


> this isn't a _*super*_ big deal but it kind of rubs me the wrong way when guests affix some unnecessary self-deprecating insults like "I've got a stupid old woman question" or "Sorry to be a dumb bitch but..." to their questions. Firstly because not knowing something isn't the end of the world, and also gives me an uncomfortable vibe that they expect me to agree secretly that yes, they are dumb bitches for asking. No. Just about the only thing you can do wrong in my book is be a hateful rude cunt for no reason...otherwise, if you're polite you can ask WHATEVER and I'll do my best to help you out because it's my job. Sheesh calm down.
> 
> A nice old lady did this earlier today...her "dumb old woman" question was "When a flashlight says 'lumens', does a bigger number mean it's brighter?" The answer is of course yes, and as far as dumb questions go that one doesn't make the top 100 or even 500 dumb questions of all time that I've heard, so chill!


Tbh I would’ve had to double check on that lumens thing


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 17, 2017)

Big pet peeve, especially lately...guests who do not wait for their online order to be filled and show up at GS asking if it is ready. Then they act all put out that it is not ready. Again, they do not read their emails.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 17, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Big pet peeve, especially lately...guests who do not wait for their online order to be filled and show up at GS asking if it is ready. Then they act all put out that it is not ready. Again, they do not read their emails.


“Why was it cancelled? I got the email saying I placed the order but not the one saying it was ready!!”

They were sent to the same email, from the same email. The item is back on the floor now so idk what to say


----------



## goingto4 (Dec 17, 2017)

Biggest pet peeve: When I'm clearly using my walkie while trying to catch up to some shady person and someone pops up in my face blurting questions/can you help me/ring me up.  Like thanks, that person I was tracking is lomg gone now.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 17, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Big pet peeve, especially lately...guests who do not wait for their online order to be filled and show up at GS asking if it is ready. Then they act all put out that it is not ready. Again, they do not read their emails.


Ughhhhhhh this. “Well it said it’d be two hours and it’s been two.” *sigh* “and it also said you’ll get an email when it’s ready” “well I’m here” “that doesn’t make your order ready yet.” Lmao


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 17, 2017)

Guests that come through the lane with an assload of a cart and say "Can you be quick like? I/We're in a hurry."

Oh, bitch, you do not come to my lane and tell me that when you just took up my entire belt and haven't even finished unloading your stuff.

Guests that see the red shirt and just run up to me when I'm walking away from the lanes/SCO (while on break) to the TSC and ask for help, then when I tell them I can't, they call me a horrible person.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 17, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Ughhhhhhh this. “Well it said it’d be two hours and it’s been two.” *sigh* “and it also said you’ll get an email when it’s ready” “well I’m here” “that doesn’t make your order ready yet.” Lmao


I've had some show up 20 minutes after placing their order. I am not going to do a call out to see which one of our pickers might have it in their cart; if it has even been picked. Then I have to wait for them to place it in a location and then it still takes a little time for it to show in MyGo. Just go out on to the floor and find it yourself.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 17, 2017)

StargazerOmega said:


> Guests that come through the lane with an assload of a cart and say "Can you be quick like? I/We're in a hurry."
> 
> Oh, bitch, you do not come to my lane and tell me that when you just took up my entire belt and haven't even finished unloading your stuff.
> 
> Guests that see the red shirt and just run up to me when I'm walking away from the lanes/SCO (while on break) to the TSC and ask for help, then when I tell them I can't, they call me a horrible person.


“I’m in a hurry so instead of deciding to shop another time I’m going to buy a fuckton of stuff and then act surprised and get mad when it takes more than 3 minutes to ring up” I would have said “ok I’ll go as fast as I can” and then just move normal speed hahaha


----------



## Greenie (Dec 17, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I've had some show up 20 minutes after placing their order. I am not going to do a call out to see which one of our pickers might have it in their cart; if it has even been picked. Then I have to wait for them to place it in a location and then it still takes a little time for it to show in MyGo. Just go out on to the floor and find it yourself.



We had someone order sitting outside in their car, then walk in and freak out because it wasn't ready for them yet. 

They couldn't understand that the 2 hour window includes time for their online order to get sent to the store.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 17, 2017)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I've had some show up 20 minutes after placing their order. I am not going to do a call out to see which one of our pickers might have it in their cart; if it has even been picked. Then I have to wait for them to place it in a location and then it still takes a little time for it to show in MyGo. Just go out on to the floor and find it yourself.


Yeah that’s what I tell them. I just say like if you need it RIGHT THIS SECOND BEFORE ITS READY then you can just go buy it and cancel your order. And then they do the whole “but I already paid for it” and then I have to do the entire “no actually you didn’t” speech...


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 17, 2017)

Parents who drag toddlers out way past their bedtime so they wind up with crying kids who end up crashed out on dad"s shoulder.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 17, 2017)

Speaking of, when I give someone their order and I say “okay im just gonna process your payment and you’ll be good to go” and they FREAK OUT and are all like “you better not charge me for this I already paid for it” and all that and I just have to be like “ACTUALLY, if you LOOK AT YOUR ACCOUNT the charges are PENDING so it has not gone through yet until I process it. Thanks ”


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 17, 2017)

I’m sorry, I keep going lmao. When someone comes to pick up an order, and they aren’t listed as an alternate. And I tell them “go ahead and text or call *so-and-so* real quick and tell them to add you as an alternate so that way you’re able to pick it up. Since your name isn’t on the order I can’t give it to you.” And they do the whole “WELL I JUST PICKED UP LIKE 5 ORDERS FROM *other store* AND IT WASNT A PROBLEM THERE” Like 1. That makes you sound sketch as fuck, why are you picking up so many orders that aren’t yours? 2. GO THERE THEN


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 17, 2017)

canttouchthis777 said:


> this isn't a _*super*_ big deal but it kind of rubs me the wrong way when guests affix some unnecessary self-deprecating insults like "I've got a stupid old woman question" or "Sorry to be a dumb bitch but..." to their questions. Firstly because not knowing something isn't the end of the world, and also gives me an uncomfortable vibe that they expect me to agree secretly that yes, they are dumb bitches for asking. No. Just about the only thing you can do wrong in my book is be a hateful rude cunt for no reason...otherwise, if you're polite you can ask WHATEVER and I'll do my best to help you out because it's my job. Sheesh calm down.
> 
> A nice old lady did this earlier today...her "dumb old woman" question was "When a flashlight says 'lumens', does a bigger number mean it's brighter?" The answer is of course yes, and as far as dumb questions go that one doesn't make the top 100 or even 500 dumb questions of all time that I've heard, so chill!



This might be something of a cultural thing. For some people asking for help = bothering people so the "dumb old woman" or "stupid question" or whatever is a way of offering apology for bothering you with something minor even though it's our job and not a big deal.

Not that I do something similar myself or anything, for exactly such reasons or anything. Nope, never.

For those who have issues with people expecting orders to be ready super fast--I take it your stores aren't participating any the drive up pilots?


----------



## StargazerOmega (Dec 17, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> “I’m in a hurry so instead of deciding to shop another time I’m going to buy a fuckton of stuff and then act surprised and get mad when it takes more than 3 minutes to ring up” I would have said “ok I’ll go as fast as I can” and then just move normal speed hahaha


That's exactly what I do lol. One of the top complaints is that cashiers throw things in bags and people get upset. It's like "Well, since I actually give a shit about you property and experience with me, I'm not going to be an asshole and treat your stuff like it's a Super ball hahaha."


----------



## Corrin (Dec 18, 2017)

"Oh, will you hold this for me? I forgot to grab another item to return from my car, be right back!!" /5 people in line

Also, when you spend several minutes trying to figure out someone's name for a pick up, and then when they finally pull up their email with the confirmation it's from like 10 days ago. Legit had someone try to pick up an item that was ordered in _October_.


----------



## Corrin (Dec 18, 2017)

Also got the most fantastic call today. "Excuse me, I received a Target Gift Card and I would like to exchange it for cash." /facepalming so hard


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 18, 2017)

I had brought something up today to be held for a guest and as I was putting it in the right place I overheard someone who had come in for a store pickup.  Nice and calm until the GSA asked for identification.  Holy crap did that woman go off on the poor GSA.  I don't know how you all do it.  I can handle a fussy guest, but just thinking of an 8 hour shift with that going on non-stop.....wow.

There is something though, I wonder if anyone has a good solution.  I was talking with one of the new hires that was pulling stuff for the online orders and he said that a guest had tried to take an item out of his cart as he was grabbing something else, and he told her don't do that.  We in softlines use the same three tier carts they do and no one that I know of has ever had a problem with a guest liking something in the reshop enough to take straight from it.  However from the guest point of view, it's got to be confusing that some carts have team members saying "Don't touch" and some identical looking carts have team members saying "Help yourself!"  I did speak with a guest a few months back who had run into that situation, she was really timid about asking if she could have something off my cart because she had been told not to take something on a previous visit, so the confusion is a real thing.  Ideas?


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 18, 2017)

Honestly, just asking will help them figure it out. Like if they say “hey - is it okay if I grab *whatever* from here?” Then the TM can either respond “oh sorry these are being held for another guest, I can tell you what aisle they’ll be in though” (or something) or “sure go ahead!” All they need to do is ask IMO. 

Maybe at the least we could clip a sign to the 3-tier that says “on hold” or something along those lines


----------



## HRZone (Dec 18, 2017)

goingto4 said:


> Biggest pet peeve: When I'm clearly using my walkie while trying to catch up to some shady person and someone pops up in my face blurting questions/can you help me/ring me up.  Like thanks, that person I was tracking is lomg gone now.



I'm not sure that's on them. Unless you are in a tps uniform I would assume a team member moving quickly could help me.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 18, 2017)

Generally guest should never shop from a vehicle. It's like the vendors who try to cheeey pick hot wheels or funko items.

They need to wait until it is stocked on the floor. That's giving every guest a fair chance to purchase the item. (Just like we don't hide hatchimals in the backroom)


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 18, 2017)

when guests with two items clog up the checklanes instead of using SCO, it really pisses me off. they're the reason we've got lines all the way back to Softlines Girls.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Dec 18, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> There is something though, I wonder if anyone has a *good solution*. I was talking with one of the new hires that was pulling stuff for the online orders and he said that a guest had tried to take an item out of his cart as he was grabbing something else, and he told her don't do that.


Barbed wire around the edges on FF and SFS carts could work, or like a metal case you put over the different tiers lol


----------



## Yetive (Dec 18, 2017)

REDcardJJ said:


> when guests with two items clog up the checklanes instead of using SCO, it really pisses me off. they're the reason we've got lines all the way back to Softlines Girls.


Wishing guests to SCO is wishing your job away.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 18, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Wishing guests to SCO is wishing your job away.



nah, SCO is my workcenter.

SCO is never going to replace actual cashiers though because of a mixture of ignorance and entitlement


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 18, 2017)

Corrin said:


> They need to wait until it is stocked on the floor. That's giving every guest a fair chance to purchase the item. (Just like we don't hide hatchimals in the backroom)



How is letting people grab an item off the reshop cart not a fair chance for everyone?  It's in plain sight of everyone walking by and it's clearly been around a while if someone else had time to buy it and return it, or pick it up and abandon it on top of the slow cookers.  It's no less fair than making the guest wait until I've finished with A New Day and am ready to put away Mossimo Black.


----------



## goingto4 (Dec 18, 2017)

HRZone said:


> I'm not sure that's on them. Unless you are in a tps uniform I would assume a team member moving quickly could help me.



Most definitely always in my TPS uniform. I don't mind helping any guest when I can since I started on the salesfloor.


----------



## xeno (Dec 18, 2017)

Had a guest get mad at me the other day because i couldn’t return an order he had just picked up. I asked him to check his email for the receipt that should’ve been emailed to him. He refused to check it and told me he never got it. Since it was that day i wasn’t able to look it up on his card. Again, i reassured him it was in his email and i offered to help him find it, or even go online to get the receipt. But he refused and demanded i return his item right there. Like really dude? I couldn’t even return it off his ID because he wanted it back on his card.  I told him to wait a day so then we can return it off his card and he just couldn’t take no as an answer. called over the GSTL and he stormed out saying he will never shop here again. Sure dude. See you next week.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 18, 2017)

armsprotigy said:


> he stormed out saying he will never shop here again.


If I had a nickle....


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 18, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Speaking of, when I give someone their order and I say “okay im just gonna process your payment and you’ll be good to go” and they FREAK OUT and are all like “you better not charge me for this I already paid for it” and all that and I just have to be like “ACTUALLY, if you LOOK AT YOUR ACCOUNT the charges are PENDING so it has not gone through yet until I process it. Thanks ”


I gave up saying we are processing your payment. I now say, I am now going to process your order and you will receive an online receipt. No more freak outs telling me they already paid.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 18, 2017)

I just say “if the item in the bag is what you ordered* you’re good to go! You’ll get a receipt by email”

*always have them check since we can’t do same day returns for OPU


----------



## Times Up (Dec 18, 2017)

REDcardJJ said:


> when guests with two items clog up the checklanes instead of using SCO, it really pisses me off. they're the reason we've got lines all the way back to Softlines Girls.



My goodness, today my SCO line was a hella lot longer than my super long regular check out lines.


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 18, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I just say “if the item in the bag is what you ordered* you’re good to go! You’ll get a receipt by email”
> 
> *always have them check since we can’t do same day returns for OPU



I usually pull the items out of the bag so they can verify before I process. Mostly because until about 2 months ago, their items weren't already bagged and I got into the habit of having them verify items before I bagged.


----------



## PackAndCry (Dec 18, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> There is something though, I wonder if anyone has a good solution.  I was talking with one of the new hires that was pulling stuff for the online orders and he said that a guest had tried to take an item out of his cart as he was grabbing something else, and he told her don't do that.  We in softlines use the same three tier carts they do and no one that I know of has ever had a problem with a guest liking something in the reshop enough to take straight from it.  However from the guest point of view, it's got to be confusing that some carts have team members saying "Don't touch" and some identical looking carts have team members saying "Help yourself!"  I did speak with a guest a few months back who had run into that situation, she was really timid about asking if she could have something off my cart because she had been told not to take something on a previous visit, so the confusion is a real thing.  Ideas?


I feel like the vast majority of the guests I've encountered taking items out of SFS carts know full well what they're doing, because when we say "don't do that" they argue about it not being fair that they're at the store now so they should get it, etc.  I kind of enjoy it, though, because if they won't give it back, and it's the only one on hand, we walkie the GSTL and they watch for the guest and take the item back at the checklanes and get it back to us.  It's really satisfying.

I've noticed that, when I have the blue Store Pick-Up clips on my cart, fewer guests try to snatch things out of my cart, so maybe that helps?  I'm still holding out for them to electrify the carts, though.  Zap!


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 18, 2017)

xzero said:


> I'm still holding out for them to electrify the carts, though. Zap!


I want them to equip the zebras with a phaser.
Skip 'stun', go right to 'kill'.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 18, 2017)

GoodyNN said:


> I usually pull the items out of the bag so they can verify before I process. Mostly because until about 2 months ago, their items weren't already bagged and I got into the habit of having them verify items before I bagged.


I always take the items out of the bag and show them. There have been times when the item is smaller or not quite what they thought it would be and I can cancel the order right then.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 18, 2017)

xzero said:


> I feel like the vast majority of the guests I've encountered taking items out of SFS carts know full well what they're doing, because when we say "don't do that" they argue about it not being fair that they're at the store now so they should get it, etc.



I'd struggle with this because...I'm kind of on Team Guest here. Maybe Target does appear to do a better job than it looks like of moderating what gets SFS, but when I have people on their 3rd Target of the day trying to find something having watched it roll out on a SFS cart I get their frustration. If we're pulling stock off the floor to sell that isn't going particularly quickly, sure, that's awesome, but I'm not a huge fan of depriving stores of stock to fulfill online orders.


----------



## PackAndCry (Dec 18, 2017)

IWishIKnew said:


> I'd struggle with this because...I'm kind of on Team Guest here. Maybe Target does appear to do a better job than it looks like of moderating what gets SFS, but when I have people on their 3rd Target of the day trying to find something having watched it roll out on a SFS cart I get their frustration. If we're pulling stock off the floor to sell that isn't going particularly quickly, sure, that's awesome, but I'm not a huge fan of depriving stores of stock to fulfill online orders.


I mean, I guess, a sale is a sale, especially for order pickup.  If stuff wasn't getting shipped from the stores, that high-demand merchandise would have just stayed at the DC to be shipped out to people, rather than going on a truck to a store where other guests have a chance at getting it before a FF order drops in for it.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 18, 2017)

Yeah, that's what I'm not sure about as far as logistics go--does SFS mean more product gets shipped to stores due to lower anticipated need for stock in the DCs or are they just taking advantage of what are essentially more widely distributed DCs and messing with store stocks? Call me cynical, but having been in a (non-Target) corporate environment for 15 years I'd be surprised if someone had actually thought of increasing stock to store to compensate for SFS, but maybe the people who work at Target HQ are brighter than I give them credit for.


----------



## PackAndCry (Dec 18, 2017)

I feel like it's also worth mentioning that some of the orders we're fulfilling right now are for high-demand merchandise that was ordered ages ago- a lot of things like Fingerlings and LOL Surprise have had online orders turned off since, like, before Thanksgiving, and we're just now able to actually get it to the people.


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 18, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> I want them to equip the zebras with a phaser.
> Skip 'stun', go right to 'kill'.


That leaves too much mess for the cart attendants and PMTs.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 18, 2017)

I gots plenty of degreaser.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 18, 2017)

Target lets you order for things that are out of stock? Didn't know that. Had an online order held up to the tune of an hour on the phone with support trying to figure out why my order wouldn't go through "Oops! Something went wrong! Try again!" (so helpful!) that turned out to be because one item in my cart had sold out but it didn't tell me that or throw a useful error. I would have happily bought the things (mittens) and waited for them to come in, but I was not given that option.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 18, 2017)

You cannot order out of stock merchandise but the app can let you know when it’s back.


----------



## PackAndCry (Dec 18, 2017)

IWishIKnew said:


> Target lets you order for things that are out of stock? Didn't know that. Had an online order held up to the tune of an hour on the phone with support trying to figure out why my order wouldn't go through "Oops! Something went wrong! Try again!" (so helpful!) that turned out to be because one item in my cart had sold out but it didn't tell me that or throw a useful error. I would have happily bought the things (mittens) and waited for them to come in, but I was not given that option.


There were a lot of people who ordered it when target.com said it was "in stock", and it really wasn't, so they were given the option of having a delayed delivery date.  The only time it happens is when the site thought it was in stock and let you order it, it was actually out of stock, and they expect enough to come in that they can fulfill the order by a certain date.  If you look at the Target FB page, you can see a lot of people in this situation complaining about their orders being cancelled now because the item actually didn't become available (probably because it was shipped to a store and all the in-store guests got to it first).  Oops!


----------



## shortstuffishere (Dec 19, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> If I had a nickle....



Amen to that


----------



## lovecats (Dec 19, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> I gots plenty of degreaser.


And LOTS of room in the cooler!


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 22, 2017)

IWishIKnew said:


> Target lets you order for things that are out of stock? Didn't know that. Had an online order held up to the tune of an hour on the phone with support trying to figure out why my order wouldn't go through "Oops! Something went wrong! Try again!" (so helpful!) that turned out to be because one item in my cart had sold out but it didn't tell me that or throw a useful error. I would have happily bought the things (mittens) and waited for them to come in, but I was not given that option.



I think sometimes Target allows online orders for an out of stock item because Target doesn't know it's out of stock.  A couple of times SFS has asked for help finding something and we end up finding the tag hidden pretty well and the item long gone.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 22, 2017)

“It won’t take my money.” As the guest tries to shove a stack of about 8 bills into the bill collector at SCO all at the same time. I had to tell him they go in one at a time. He has obviously not used any SCO at any store ever.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 22, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> “It won’t take my money.” As the guest tries to shove a stack of about 8 bills into the bill collector at SCO all at the same time. I had to tell him they go in one at a time. He has obviously not used any SCO at any store ever.


He might simply be used to depositing cash at an ATM. ATMs take a stack of bills, not one at a time.


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> “It won’t take my money.” As the guest tries to shove a stack of about 8 bills into the bill collector at SCO all at the same time. I had to tell him they go in one at a time. He has obviously not used any SCO at any store ever.



Or they're still sitting on the main screen and haven't hit "pay" yet. This works for both cash and credit cards.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 24, 2017)

*walks up to GS in their pajamas and bath robe*
*pulls like twenty tooth brush heads out of purse*
“These were a gift”
...sure, Jan.
But then you have to do the ID return no matter what 
Edit: why is everyone that does this always wearing a bath robe?


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 24, 2017)

Wait til Christmas Eve to do their shopping and expect to find what they’re looking for.


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 24, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Parents who drag toddlers out way past their bedtime so they wind up with crying kids who end up crashed out on dad"s shoulder.



I love seeing that other moms talk their kids the same way I do.

I love working in kids and nit clothing because of it.  Watching toddlers have the same meltdown every day (I want the green one!  We brought the blue one.  I don't like blue!  You picked blue yourself.  I want green!)


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 24, 2017)

IWishIKnew said:


> This might be something of a cultural thing. For some people asking for help = bothering people so the "dumb old woman" or "stupid question" or whatever is a way of offering apology for bothering you with something minor even though it's our job and not a big deal.
> 
> Not that I do something similar myself or anything, for exactly such reasons or anything. Nope, never.
> 
> For those who have issues with people expecting orders to be ready super fast--I take it your stores aren't participating any the drive up pilots?



I always tell customers that I get paid by the hour so I don't care if they take me away from my work.  It seems to make them more comfortable using my time.  (I truly don't mind helping customers.)


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 24, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> *walks up to GS in their pajamas and bath robe*
> *pulls like twenty tooth brush heads out of purse*
> “These were a gift”
> ...sure, Jan.
> ...


We are allowed to deny ANY return without a receipt. If they come up with the gift receipt and you suspect a high $ amount of coupon fraud, call AP. That usually scares them off and if it doesn’t they can check the original receipt and see if coupons were used.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 24, 2017)

I freaking wish we could deny people. GSTLs at my store are too scared of bad surveys and complaints to say no to anything


----------



## Corrin (Dec 25, 2017)

People who are used to shopping at walmart but decide to shop Target for one reason or another.
"Would you like the money back on your card or a gift card?"
"Can't I just get cash?"
"It's only giving me the option for your credit card or a gift card. I'm sorry."
* blank stare* "But my card is a secure credit card, you can't put money back on that. It's secure."
"...What."


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 25, 2017)

I fucking hate that blank stare they give when they don’t get what they want. Like they are seriously SHOCKED someone is saying no to them and they can’t believe it. Bitch if you don’t close your god damn mouth and stop blinking your fucking eyes at me and just accept the fact that no, you can’t get cash if you paid with a credit card you dense imbecile


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 25, 2017)

This job has made me such an angry person and it makes me sad. I legit literally hate every single guest and I think they’re all fucking idiots because I am so burnt out on dealing with these giant ass toddlers. Today was so fucking rough and it just absolutely killed any positivity I had about this job. Pretty much every single person I dealt with was a rude, entitled, whining cry baby. I didn’t get to spend my Christmas with my family at all just so I could get looked down upon and treated like absolute garbage by other people for 8 hours straight. I’m not gonna quit because I need income but when I literally can’t hold back my attitude with this people anymore so if they fire me eventually for not being some guest-worshipping zombie so be it


----------



## Corrin (Dec 25, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> I fucking hate that blank stare they give when they don’t get what they want. Like they are seriously SHOCKED someone is saying no to them and they can’t believe it. Bitch if you don’t close your god damn mouth and stop blinking your fucking eyes at me and just accept the fact that no, you can’t get cash if you paid with a credit card you dense imbecile


This but like...the people that try to return stuff past the 90 days/without a receipt and it's over $50/stuff from friggin last year. And you tell them "I'm sorry, I can't refund this item for you. It says here on the tag it's from November 2016." ...And they stare at you for like a solid minute before finally asking "Okay, well then what can you do about it?" Like ... nothing? I just told you. I can't do anything with it. And they continue to stare like "wtf why not?"


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 25, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> I freaking wish we could deny people. GSTLs at my store are too scared of bad surveys and complaints to say no to anything


At my store GSTLs have no problem saying no and will almost always back us up if we say no. 

Yesterday I went above and beyond for a guest because they were so nice, and they thanked me a million times, signed up for a red card, and wrote a note thingy. Every once in a while you’ll get someone who makes you love your job


----------



## HRZone (Dec 25, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> This job has made me such an angry person and it makes me sad. I legit literally hate every single guest and I think they’re all fucking idiots because I am so burnt out on dealing with these giant ass toddlers. Today was so fucking rough and it just absolutely killed any positivity I had about this job. Pretty much every single person I dealt with was a rude, entitled, whining cry baby. I didn’t get to spend my Christmas with my family at all just so I could get looked down upon and treated like absolute garbage by other people for 8 hours straight. I’m not gonna quit because I need income but when I literally can’t hold back my attitude with this people anymore so if they fire me eventually for not being some guest-worshipping zombie so be it



You need a break. The people in January are much friendlier. The slow down time is kind of a nice break even though payroll is shot to hell


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 25, 2017)

Is there any chance you can cross-train or cycle to areas in your store like HL or SFS or something with less guest contact? I don't think I could handle guest services day in, day out for that reason. In HL it sucks to have to tell people we don't have something, or that we probably have it but it's not where it belongs so it might as well be in Egypt, but for the most part people understand that I can't just wave a magic wand and have an item magically appear. Some can get a little annoyed that I'm not walking them over to the aisle when they ask for a location, but when I'm in one section with 4 guests piled up with questions and the item is clear on the other side of the store, sorry, not gonna happen. There will probably be someone in that general area who can help, or you can use your own eyes just fine.


----------



## Patrick327 (Dec 26, 2017)

As a cart attendant there are a lot of things that irritate me:

1 When I ask on the walkie where something is for a guest and no one responds.
2 We all have that one slacker but the guy I work with now is the worst, all he does is talk about his basketball and walks beside me as I'm doing carts, rarely even bothers to help, the other cart attendants don't like him either. 
3 Before the remodel we had a sign that said restrooms, and the guests would come in and ask where the restrooms where, I had to laugh as I pointed to the sign.
4 People mad because food ave closed.
5 People that say they would love to have my job in the summer but say they're glad they don't have my job in the winter.
6 If I have to hear another thing about red cards while I'm busting my butt in the lot...
7 The cart attendant who acts like your boss when he just started working here and you have 4 years of experience, see number 2.
8 Why are we responsible for the restrooms and the trash, we have an overnight janitorial but we don't have a daytime.
9  Those carryouts that are so gosh darn heavy.
10 The fact that they don't give us keys and it takes forever for an LOD to unlock the compactor.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 26, 2017)

Patrick327 said:


> trash, we have an overnight janitorial but we don't have a daytime.



Sadly they make more than cart attendants


----------



## Kartman (Dec 26, 2017)

Patrick327 said:


> 8 Why are we responsible for the restrooms and the trash, we have an overnight janitorial but we don't have a daytime.


Sure they do! It's YOU.


----------



## Patrick327 (Dec 26, 2017)

They at least told us we're doing a good job when it was Christmas cause it was so busy, I can only hope they keep doing that when we're busy again


----------



## Patrick327 (Dec 26, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Sadly they make more than cart attendants



That's crap considering we do the same job as them, on Christmas Eve we emptied all the trash cans


----------



## Greenie (Dec 26, 2017)

Patrick327 said:


> That's crap considering we do the same job as them, on Christmas Eve we emptied all the trash cans



You may do some of the same tasks, but the job is different. 

Hopefully you have a TL that is supportive and shows their thanks for a job well done.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 26, 2017)

From my perspective, cart attendants are fucking heroes and the fact that they're at the same lowly pay grade as me is criminal.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 26, 2017)

IWishIKnew said:


> From my perspective, cart attendants are fucking heroes and the fact that they're at the same lowly pay grade as me is criminal.


Couldn’t agree more. I do think GSTMs should be above cashier but cart attendant should be a specialty position that’s on the level of soft lines etc... even just doing carts is a lot in bad weather but all the other stuff they do...


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 26, 2017)

Hazard pay. They've earned it. Fetching carts in *looks at thermometer* below zero temps is risky enough (or in Miami in July), but restrooms, chemical spills, vomit cleanup and on and on... I am so very grateful I don't have to do those things, and wouldn't last long in that role, so y'all have my deepest respect for all that you do.


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 26, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Couldn’t agree more. I do think GSTMs should be above cashier but cart attendant should be a specialty position that’s on the level of soft lines etc... even just doing carts is a lot in bad weather but all the other stuff they do...


 GSTM was higher than cashier at the time of my hire. I'm sure that's been wiped out with the new payscales.


----------



## HRZone (Dec 27, 2017)

GoodyNN said:


> GSTM was higher than cashier at the time of my hire. I'm sure that's been wiped out with the new payscales.



Are you sure it's not guest service attendant that was higher than cashier? On the old pay scale. Service desk team member and cashier were considered the same paygrade. 

Technically GSAs make the same as a cashier now except they get a 50 cent job differential


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 27, 2017)

Patrick327 said:


> As a cart attendant there are a lot of things that irritate me:
> 
> 1 When I ask on the walkie where something is for a guest and no one responds.
> 2 We all have that one slacker but the guy I work with now is the worst, all he does is talk about his basketball and walks beside me as I'm doing carts, rarely even bothers to help, the other cart attendants don't like him either.
> ...



As a cart attendant, it's all too real. I haven't done carts/cashier/front end since about late October but a few things to add to that list;

Asking for a team lift for a carryout but no one helps, not even GSTLs. Once had to lift a giant-ass grill onto a group of ladies' truck bed all by myself... I thanked them for their non-existent help and still wished them a good day.

Being hounded by the LOD to get all carts it when they know I always do before closing but the other TMs don't, so I understand why... but trust me, I've never left a single cart out there. I haul some serious ass and I'm glad my GSTLs and GSAs recognize me for that when I actually do carts.

Being paged to a spill in backroom because a TM is too lazy to clean it up. (it was a food spill, they could have cleaned it.)

I worked through EVERY single blizzard in Minnesota last year doing carts.. either I was lucky enough to be scheduled that day, or I was cashiering and got put on carts because a cart attendant bitched out for the night, or I got called in because the cart attendant bitched out. Believe it or not, I fucking _loved_ working in the snow. There's something just very serene about it.. until your pusher loses traction in 1 inch of snow and your entire line of carts is now a sitting duck for a car to hit. I've never cursed so much before. It's just so peaceful, and quiet, not incredibly busy, but enough to keep you moving. The bad? The team members who give you false sympathy "Well, I'm not glad you're out there doing carts, it must be cold.(I'm glad it's you, not me, bitch, HAHA!!)" but my LOD some of those nights was really nice and got me a sbux drink. Boots are soaking wet, your coat is all wet and damp, you're sweaty, but you've put in some real work in real quality weather. I like the snow when it's beautiful, or when I'm not expecting to drive.

I'm not incredibly guilty of your #8 but when it was just me and two other cart attendants after everyone either NCNS'd to oblivion or left, I kind of took charge. I trained all the new cart attendants, and was working almost full-time on cart attendant(weird, right?) and I was positive if there was a cart attendant team lead or main cart attendant position, I would have been in it. I came in on my off days to help carts, got off the check lanes to (gladly) go out and do carts, I made sure bathrooms were checked, everyone went to me with their issues with us or whatever might have happened. Unfortunately, I wish I was that go-to guy still. Been yearning for a leadership position for a long time now, and having some new seasonals and being one of the "main guys" back in frozen dairy after all the morning people go has put me back on that track. Unfortunately, I lucked out of a new PA position because I had no idea that existed in my store, I could have stolen it from my co-worker who is younger than me, but I was nice and kept it open for him so he could start as soon as he leaves school and graduates since he's only a minor. I could have applied and gotten it and started my new position ASAP since he can't, but that'd just be dirty, wouldn't it?


----------



## HRZone (Dec 27, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> because I had no idea that existed in my store, I could have stolen it from my co-worker who is younger than me, but I was nice and kept it open for him so he could start as soon as he leaves school and graduates since he's only a minor. I could have applied and gotten it and started my new position ASAP since he can't, but that'd just be dirty, wouldn't it?



Thats kind of silly. You have talked a lot about moving out with your girlfriend, making more money etc. You only got five hours on this schedul, you definitely shoulf have went for the position.

Remember there is no "this position is for so and so" in retail. What if leadership didn't want him? Even if they did why not show some initiative yourself? Your leadership would know you want more hours than 5.

You need to look out for yourself more. I know you're girlfriend has a great job but you will need to carry some weight too.


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 27, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Thats kind of silly. You have talked a lot about moving out with your girlfriend, making more money etc. You only got five hours on this schedul, you definitely shoulf have went for the position.
> 
> Remember there is no "this position is for so and so" in retail. What if leadership didn't want him? Even if they did why not show some initiative yourself? Your leadership would know you want more hours than 5.
> 
> You need to look out for yourself more. I know you're girlfriend has a great job but you will need to carry some weight too.



It sounded like he and the ETL were already set to make him the PA. I only found out it existed after the TM came to me saying he's gonna be the new PA, and I was like "We had a PA position open?" and he talked about how he and our ETL-Food and Sr. ETL-Food confirmed it and that he can officially start ASAP but until he graduates he will just be "training" for it, so it sounded pretty much done and over with.

I have to try and have a real conversation with any ETL for that matter about moving up, I'm pretty sure I could get something going but every time I've mentioned wanting to move up and be a leader everyone's just like "Ohh cool!! That's great, man." and like they mean it but I don't think they get what I'm trying to say... even though it's crystal clear lol. 

I appreciate this post, it's making me look more at the reality in front of me. It would have just been dirty of me to try and sweep someone under the rug, perhaps I'll regret it my whole life, perhaps I'll forget about it, whatever the case, I agree on the notion I need to get ahead in the game.

I forgot to add the whole timeline of this was back in November, and my talks to some ETLs about moving up were in Oct-Nov  but nothing ever came of it, so with the new year, I should plan to spark something, seeing as how I'm pretty sure TLs are gonna be getting moved around and put somewhere else or demoted and just lots of lateral movement within my store, I bet I could try to fit in somewhere. I've always said I'd hate to be a GSA or a GSTL, but if that's where I need to start, and that's the only or last option left for me, then fuck it.

thanks again HRzone


----------



## GoodyNN (Dec 27, 2017)

I was never GSA. I was hired as service desk TM and given a $0.50 increase over base from day 1.  When my availability changed due to my primary job, I was stepped down to straight cashier, but they didn't change my hourly rate until annual reviews.  Then they took off the step-up and applied a 5% raise, which essentially negated the loss in step-up.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 28, 2017)

When people come up to GS. “I just bought this and it’s broken.” 
Me: “oh okay” *goes through whole process of scanning receipt/item or typing in the packing slip info* “do you want it back on your debit card cash or gift card?”
Guest: *blank stare* “....I just want another one.” 
Then why didn’t you say so!!!


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 28, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> When people come up to GS. “I just bought this and it’s broken.”
> Me: “oh okay” *goes through whole process of scanning receipt/item or typing in the packing slip info* “do you want it back on your debit card cash or gift card?”
> Guest: *blank stare* “....I just want another one.”
> Then why didn’t you say so!!!



Well at least they are less likely to be scammers.  They don't want money back.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 28, 2017)

Jenna120 said:


> Well at least they are less likely to be scammers.  They don't want money back.


Yeah I always try my best to work with those people. This woman yesterday was doing a no receipt ID return on a doll, it was giving her $30 for it. She said “no, I paid $75 for this.” I did a price inquiry and the regular price, current selling price and all that all said $30. I said “looks like this has never been sold for $75. Even then when you don’t have any form of receipt or PROOF of what you paid you get the lowest selling price back.” She made such a big stink that guess how much my GSTL gave her back for it? $75.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 28, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Yeah I always try my best to work with those people. This woman yesterday was doing a no receipt ID return on a doll, it was giving her $30 for it. She said “no, I paid $75 for this.” I did a price inquiry and the regular price, current selling price and all that all said $30. I said “looks like this has never been sold for $75. Even then when you don’t have any form of receipt or PROOF of what you paid you get the lowest selling price back.” She made such a big stink that guess how much my GSTL gave her back for it? $75.


That’s insane. At my store she would’ve walked out with $30. “Ma’am I would be MORE than happy to give you $75 if you provide a receipt showing you paid $75.”


----------



## Greenie (Dec 28, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Yeah I always try my best to work with those people. This woman yesterday was doing a no receipt ID return on a doll, it was giving her $30 for it. She said “no, I paid $75 for this.” I did a price inquiry and the regular price, current selling price and all that all said $30. I said “looks like this has never been sold for $75. Even then when you don’t have any form of receipt or PROOF of what you paid you get the lowest selling price back.” She made such a big stink that guess how much my GSTL gave her back for it? $75.



Sometimes I read these stories about the GSTLs and I want to slap them. They need to grow a pair.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 28, 2017)

Greenie said:


> Sometimes I read these stories about the GSTLs and I want to slap them. They need to grow a pair.


It’s infuriating. Yesterday I overheard one of them say “anything is better than a bad survey score” like it’s really not their fault, I know it’s my STL who freaks out at them over any complaints and so to keep their boss happy they have to avoid any and all guest complaints which means letting people scam us apparently


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 28, 2017)

I've never once heard anything about a survey score. honestly how many people fill those things out? i only ever have if you get something for doing it.

my store is basically like do everything you can for the guest but you are not expected/shouldn't break policy for them

now obviously if you're nice to me i'm much more likely to see what i can do then if you come in yelling. or fake nice-- i hate fake nice


----------



## HRZone (Dec 28, 2017)

Leo47 said:


> Yeah I always try my best to work with those people. This woman yesterday was doing a no receipt ID return on a doll, it was giving her $30 for it. She said “no, I paid $75 for this.” I did a price inquiry and the regular price, current selling price and all that all said $30. I said “looks like this has never been sold for $75. Even then when you don’t have any form of receipt or PROOF of what you paid you get the lowest selling price back.” She made such a big stink that guess how much my GSTL gave her back for it? $75.



Let your etl ap know. We have a pushover gsa who refunds everything. Cashier's always complained he didn't back them up but didn't do anything. I convinced one to tell the etl ap. Our etl ap coached the gsa and he stopped taking the awful returns


----------



## HRZone (Dec 28, 2017)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I've never once heard anything about a survey score



It's actually the number two metric for stores outside of sales now. 

Red Cards used to mean everything. Now they don't. 

If you have access to myguest (leadership and front end leaders do) the average store gets anywhere from 2 to 10 surveys per day. 

Bad surveys will lead to action from the dtl.


----------



## SmilesWI (Jan 13, 2018)

Why do kids need to stand right by the scanner and stare at you. I've actually had to ask some to move because they were so close I was afraid I was going to insure them.


----------



## SmilesWI (Jan 13, 2018)

Another one....guests who unpack the bags and repack them rather than just telling you what they want. Or the ones that take bags that are practically empty. I usually start one food and one non-food or if there are multiple heaving items I'll stagger them between 2 bags. Depending on how they load the belt i go back and forth. They'll just grab the one i'm not filling eventhough it's far from heavy/full.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 28, 2018)

Guests who through my shit, whether it be my cart with my SFS orders (seriously don't, had a lady go though it and try to take shit.) Or be the stuff I'm pushing, or re shop. It's just a pet peeve of mine


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 28, 2018)

I've never had anyone do that, and for an SFS cart, no fucking way, but I'd love it if people who take shit from my pull or reshop carts. Sure! Make less work for me, please!


----------



## HRZone (Jan 29, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> I've never had anyone do that, and for an SFS cart, no fucking way, but I'd love it if people who take shit from my pull or reshop carts. Sure! Make less work for me, please!



Lol except when they take it out then put it back where it doesn't belong so you have to reshop it twice


----------



## RedCardBorn (Jan 29, 2018)

Greenie said:


> Sometimes I read these stories about the GSTLs and I want to slap them. They need to grow a pair.



In my store, we have to "do it right for the guest" we used to be a strict store and said no to almost everythig, but we apparently got too many complaints now we changed and almost always have to say yes, hate it. We all do, but we get in trouble by our STL if we dont comply.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 29, 2018)

It seems like Spot moves between "The guest is always right!" and "Shit, guests are a bunch of lying assholes and we're losing too much money! No discounts! No returns without a receipt, 5 forms of identification, and only within 5 minutes of purchase!"

They seem to be in the former mode at the moment. We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## HRZone (Jan 29, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> It seems like Spot moves between "The guest is always right!" and "Shit, guests are a bunch of lying assholes and we're losing too much money! No discounts! No returns without a receipt, 5 forms of identification, and only within 5 minutes of purchase!"
> 
> They seem to be in the former mode at the moment. We'll see how long it lasts.



It's up to your stl. My old STL had the balls of a bull. We got a lot of calls from other stores asking why we didn't take no receipt returns.

Depends on if your stl is worried about guest relations/low nps scores. 

The ironic thing is you can bend over for guest and still get negative surveys. I kid you not our nps score jumped to the 70s once we stopped the pandering


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 29, 2018)

This isn't something I've noticed as a TM, but as a guest, over time. It seems like every couple of years it goes from return anything, anytime to no returns for you! My mom has commented on the same thing, and she's been shopping at Target way longer than I have.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 29, 2018)

my store is in between. like we make it right for the guest, when reasonable, but we don't by any means bend over backward for them.

the one amazing thing is if us GSTMs say no, 9/10 times our leaders will back us up.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 29, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> I've never had anyone do that, and for an SFS cart, no fucking way, but I'd love it if people who take shit from my pull or reshop carts. Sure! Make less work for me, please!


I've had it before and everyone in SFS has an experience with that too. Especially when we had that toy sale back in decem ber, people just assume that it's a random cart with products. We're always told to keep out carts nearby but even then. Jfc


----------



## PackAndCry (Jan 30, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> I've had it before and everyone in SFS has an experience with that too. Especially when we had that toy sale back in decem ber, people just assume that it's a random cart with products. We're always told to keep out carts nearby but even then. Jfc


My store finally started covering up the carts with tarps clipped down with the black/white clips when we were in electronics or toys.  Worked better than I expected.



IWishIKnew said:


> This isn't something I've noticed as a TM, but as a guest, over time. It seems like every couple of years it goes from return anything, anytime to no returns for you! My mom has commented on the same thing, and she's been shopping at Target way longer than I have.


Spot doesn't seem to like to smoothly sail in the middle of the river, they flail wildly from one extreme to another, not caring who or what gets flung out of the boat along the way.


----------



## NKG (Mar 2, 2018)

Guests who dont want to use SCO because its too hard but have a smart phone


----------



## Times Up (Mar 2, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Guests who dont want to use SCO because its too hard but have a smart phone



Then let them stand in the line that's 3-7 deep because there's only 1 cashier scheduled


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 5, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Then let them stand in the line that's 3-7 deep because there's only 1 cashier scheduled


They do this at pharmacy. They’ll stand in line, bitch about the wait, then bitch again when we ask them to go to SCO because we have more people behind them (that are actual pharmacy customers.)


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 5, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> They do this at pharmacy. They’ll stand in line, bitch about the wait, then bitch again when we ask them to go to SCO because we have more people behind them (that are actual pharmacy customers.)



"I know I don't have any returns but I'm just gonna check out here because the line is long over there"
me: sorry, there's guests ahead of you in line. looks like there's a few self checkouts available!
guest: "UGH I DON'T *USE* SELF CHECKOUT!!!!" and he stomps away.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Mar 5, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> "I know I don't have any returns but I'm just gonna check out here because the line is long over there"
> me: sorry, there's guests ahead of you in line. looks like there's a few self checkouts available!
> guest: "UGH I DON'T *USE* SELF CHECKOUT!!!!" and he stomps away.


I had one guy tell me he doesn’t use them because he’s “not a Target employee.” I said, “neither am I, I work for CVS. If you don’t want to use the SCO, there are Target employees up front who would be happy to ring out your Target items!” Guy had a basket full of crap too, including wine and alcohol, which I couldn’t ring out anyway! He called me a liar and said he “rings alcohol out at pharmacy all the time.” I told him it could ONLY be rung out at the front registers and I’d be happy to call the LOD over to confirm that was Target’s alcohol policy if he didn’t believe me. He went up front 

It’s amazing how many people “ring out alcohol at pharmacy ALL.THE.TIME!” I’m the ONLY person who WON’T ring it out for them


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 5, 2018)

When I was helping ring out at pharmacy (back when they were Target-owned), we had a lady try to buy some beer.
I told her that we couldn't ring that up, that she'd have to go to the front lanes.
"Okay, I'll ring those up on my way out."
Yeh, right; I called AP on the walkie & went to channel 4.
She receipt-checked the lady on her way out & surprise, surprise!
She hadn't paid.
"But she rang me up! She didn't TELL me that she didn't charge me for the beer!"
She left the beer.


----------



## UnlockBear (Mar 5, 2018)

1.I can't find it. Talk to me in a demeaning way when you can't find what you're looking for as if I personally set the aisles and decide where items go. For example this one lady was with her child he may have been 10 years old and I asked her if she needed help finding something. She responds with dramatic pause in between each word "yeah,      where      are the ice      cream cones? with the oddest most B like look on her face. I gave her a little dramatic pause back and mind you I'm usually never mean to guests even on their worst days but this one struck a cord with me. It was almost like she was Captain Kirk from Star Trek. What an amazing role model she is for her child to down talk people who asked you if you needed help. I'm sure her child will have respect for people of all different kinds of professions. Yes, I actually do try to go out of my way for guests and I ask 85-90% of the people how there day is and or if they need help.

2. Them item is out. This is a huge problem at my store with distilled water and purified water from the market pantry brand. The vendor/distribution center associated with our gallons of water is honestly the worst. We have so much demand and little supply, so much so that the water will come and be gone within a day or two and not seen again anywhere from 1-5 days. One lady personally made it her day to complain to me about how she's been here 3 days in a row hoping to get water or find certain other products that we never have. She had me talk to her for 10 minutes and she literally kept going on and on about how she shops less and less at target because of this. Mind you again I told her if you'd like to make a complaint regarding items that we don't regularly have in stock or don't get regular orders for I'd bring over the team lead for consumables or the supervisor at the time. I am just a consumables team member I do not personally make orders or decide what and when we stock. Although I had been given authorization to order from oberweise once when our TL was out still I don't literally have the power to assist you. And aside from the market pantry items she wanted I don't know the demand for those products. I'd have to go scan them and see how the sales have gone over the last couple months. Regardless this lady made it her mission to personally inform me that she has to go to multiple stores because not one store has all of what she needs. She needs to go to meijer to get this, walmart to get that, and jewel to get those. And target to get it.

3. We used to carry the item but we don't. And people get so irritated when I tell them we don't carry the product. You used to carry it I just got it recently!!!!!!!!!! Okay did you find it here? Yes!!!!!! When was the last time you saw it here? I don't know 2 to 4 months ago!??!?!? Not to be rude sir,ma'am but a lot of products rotate in and out of the store regularly. Unless it's a major name brand and even then sometimes their products are removed. The system says all of the stores are out of stock which is a good indication we don't carry it and or we may sell it at other stores; however, my device is telling me that there is no information regarding which stores have it or whether or not they actually have it. So, unfortunately with that said I believe target has stopped carrying that particular product. Though, I see we have a product that is like it could I recommend or show you the location of that said product? NO!!!!! I'll just go to Jewel UGH.!!!! Okay have a nice day.

4. When is it coming back in stock. The zebras don't always inform us on delivery dates and or whether or not items are on the way although most of the time they do. So, I will let them know that unfortunately we don't have any in the back but we do have a set delivery for this particular date or if you don't mind traveling 5 minutes down the road if the product is that important to you our other location has a large quantity of this product. UGH NO I'll just come back when it it coming! The delivery date appears to be set for 2 days for now but mind you it may not get on the floor until the day after or a couple days after depending on whether or not the delivery makes it on time and or other circumstances. Trucks at my store are not always consistent for example FTC didn't come last night, so that's a large variety of products that should have had came but did not. Vehicles break down, people have medical emergencies, accidents happen. I cannot personal guarantee the product will be here but I can give you a window in which I believe we could fulfill your request. Likewise again if the product is that important there are 5 other targets in a 10 mile radius that carry the product. We also carry it online!


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Mar 5, 2018)

"Hi. Do you work here"


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 5, 2018)

When they come to return something that they bought online, and instead of bringing the packing slip they print out their order confirmation email and bring that. I appreciate they tried but what did they think that would do. And when you tell them you can’t do anything with that they go all ballistic. Like you were sent a packing slip explicitly for this reason. What did you do with that. Why would you throw it away


----------



## LearningTree (Mar 5, 2018)

When guests don't listen to your questions and act like you're stupid. Had a guest the other day looking for hangers. She said she wanted black and I asked what kind (e.g. plastic, wooden, felt). Proceeded to get very huffy with me, look at her husband, and repeated "BLACK!". Tried to ask her one more time before giving up and telling her we were out. I don't put up with that mess.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 5, 2018)

UnlockBear said:


> 4. When is it coming back in stock. The zebras don't always inform us on delivery dates and or whether or not items are on the way although most of the time they do. So, I will let them know that unfortunately we don't have any in the back but we do have a set delivery for this particular date or if you don't mind traveling 5 minutes down the road if the product is that important to you our other location has a large quantity of this product. UGH NO I'll just come back when it it coming! The delivery date appears to be set for 2 days for now but mind you it may not get on the floor until the day after or a couple days after depending on whether or not the delivery makes it on time and or other circumstances. Trucks at my store are not always consistent for example FTC didn't come last night, so that's a large variety of products that should have had came but did not. Vehicles break down, people have medical emergencies, accidents happen. I cannot personal guarantee the product will be here but I can give you a window in which I believe we could fulfill your request. Likewise again if the product is that important there are 5 other targets in a 10 mile radius that carry the product. We also carry it online!


We are told to not give a delivery date for the reasons you listed.  If people are told it is scheduled for delivery on X date, they will go ballistic if it isn't there on the floor on that date.  I tell people that we never know what is going to arrive on the truck and to call and see if it's available before coming in.  When someone is in the store rather than on the phone, and if they are nice, I will write down the dpci for them and tell them to give that number to whoever answers the phone when they call.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 5, 2018)

UnlockBear said:


> 1.I can't find it. Talk to me in a demeaning way when you can't find what you're looking for as if I personally set the aisles and decide where items go. For example this one lady was with her child he may have been 10 years old and I asked her if she needed help finding something. She responds with dramatic pause in between each word "yeah,      where      are the ice      cream cones? with the oddest most B like look on her face. I gave her a little dramatic pause back and mind you I'm usually never mean to guests even on their worst days but this one struck a cord with me. It was almost like she was Captain Kirk from Star Trek. What an amazing role model she is for her child to down talk people who asked you if you needed help. I'm sure her child will have respect for people of all different kinds of professions. Yes, I actually do try to go out of my way for guests and I ask 85-90% of the people how there day is and or if they need help.
> 
> 2. Them item is out. This is a huge problem at my store with distilled water and purified water from the market pantry brand. The vendor/distribution center associated with our gallons of water is honestly the worst. We have so much demand and little supply, so much so that the water will come and be gone within a day or two and not seen again anywhere from 1-5 days. One lady personally made it her day to complain to me about how she's been here 3 days in a row hoping to get water or find certain other products that we never have. She had me talk to her for 10 minutes and she literally kept going on and on about how she shops less and less at target because of this. Mind you again I told her if you'd like to make a complaint regarding items that we don't regularly have in stock or don't get regular orders for I'd bring over the team lead for consumables or the supervisor at the time. I am just a consumables team member I do not personally make orders or decide what and when we stock. Although I had been given authorization to order from oberweise once when our TL was out still I don't literally have the power to assist you. And aside from the market pantry items she wanted I don't know the demand for those products. I'd have to go scan them and see how the sales have gone over the last couple months. Regardless this lady made it her mission to personally inform me that she has to go to multiple stores because not one store has all of what she needs. She needs to go to meijer to get this, walmart to get that, and jewel to get those. And target to get it.
> 
> ...


Nice I'm not the only Chicago area person on here.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 5, 2018)

masterofalltrades said:


> Nice I'm not the only Chicago area person on here.


Yep, I saw the reference to Da Jools as well.


----------



## Times Up (Mar 5, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Yep, I saw the reference to Da Jools as well.



I caught it too!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 5, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> I appreciate they tried but what did they think that would do. And when you tell them you can’t do anything with that they go all ballistic. Like you were sent a packing slip explicitly for this reason. What did you do with that. Why would you throw it away



Most companies I order from don't even send packing slips anymore and if you're returning in-store the order confirmation number is all they need, so if someone needs to bring the packing slip in that's Target's fail, not the guest's. IMO.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 5, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Most companies I order from don't even send packing slips anymore and if you're returning in-store the order confirmation number is all they need, so if someone needs to bring the packing slip in that's Target's fail, not the guest's. IMO.


The real solution is just making the order number and release number the same.


----------



## Greenie (Mar 5, 2018)

I hate when I’m up on the step stool setting the signing and a guest thrusts their phone towards me asking if we have this product. 

Then won’t step back so I can get down and actually help them. 

Do you want my help or not psycho?


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 5, 2018)

Today I was in baby hardlines and a guest had a itty bitty demon spawn that had apparently sneezed and had a huge amount of snot on his face.  She asked where the tissues were, I hadn't seen the demon spawn yet, and I told her they were in the opposite corner of the store.  She pointed out the baby's face and I suggested a package of Boogie Wipes.  I figured that taking those up front and paying for them would be faster than going all the way to the tissue aisle and then back to the registers.  Bitch popped open the top and was about to pull out the security seal when I said "You have to pay for those first."  She said "That's too much trouble.  Where's the restrooms?"  I told her they were up front near the registers and she left.  TPS just happened to walk by, I told him what happened and I think he watched her to make sure she didn't use something else to wipe the kid's face on the way up.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Mar 6, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Today I was in baby hardlines and a guest had a itty bitty demon spawn that had apparently sneezed and had a huge amount of snot on his face.  She asked where the tissues were, I hadn't seen the demon spawn yet, and I told her they were in the opposite corner of the store.  She pointed out the baby's face and I suggested a package of Boogie Wipes.  I figured that taking those up front and paying for them would be faster than going all the way to the tissue aisle and then back to the registers.  Bitch popped open the top and was about to pull out the security seal when I said "You have to pay for those first."  She said "That's too much trouble.  Where's the restrooms?"  I told her they were up front near the registers and she left.  TPS just happened to walk by, I told him what happened and I think he watched her to make sure she didn't use something else to wipe the kid's face on the way up.



Raised by wolves. 

(but I'm beginning to think wolves have more class)


----------



## HLN13 (Mar 6, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Today I was in baby hardlines and a guest had a itty bitty demon spawn that had apparently sneezed and had a huge amount of snot on his face.  She asked where the tissues were, I hadn't seen the demon spawn yet, and I told her they were in the opposite corner of the store.  She pointed out the baby's face and I suggested a package of Boogie Wipes.  I figured that taking those up front and paying for them would be faster than going all the way to the tissue aisle and then back to the registers.  Bitch popped open the top and was about to pull out the security seal when I said "You have to pay for those first."  She said "That's too much trouble.  Where's the restrooms?"  I told her they were up front near the registers and she left.  TPS just happened to walk by, I told him what happened and I think he watched her to make sure she didn't use something else to wipe the kid's face on the way up.


Does she really have to pay for them first though? It happens to me all the time where parents grab a snack for their kids and let them eat it in the store and then give me the package when they check out. It doesn’t seem like too big of a deal to me, and, giving that circumstance, she probably could have opened them and used them and payed with everything else later.


----------



## hufflepuff (Mar 6, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> Does she really have to pay for them first though? It happens to me all the time where parents grab a snack for their kids and let them eat it in the store and then give me the package when they check out. It doesn’t seem like too big of a deal to me, and, giving that circumstance, she probably could have opened them and used them and payed with everything else later.



But there are also the people who will take the one out and leave the package on a shelf somewhere. I've had someone ask where the wet wipes were so that they could only take a few out to clean their cart handle.


----------



## HLN13 (Mar 6, 2018)

hufflepuff said:


> But there are also the people who will take the one out and leave the package on a shelf somewhere. I've had someone ask where the wet wipes were so that they could only take a few out to clean their cart handle.


Damn, do those people not know about the cart wipes that we have for free...?


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 6, 2018)

hufflepuff said:


> But there are also the people who will take the one out and leave the package on a shelf somewhere. I've had someone ask where the wet wipes were so that they could only take a few out to clean their cart handle.



That was my concern, that she'd use them and either put them down and (if asked) say I told her she could use them, or she'd walk off with them and we'd find them somewhere else since she had gotten what she needed from them.


----------



## Guessed Service (Mar 8, 2018)

HLN13 said:


> Damn, do those people not know about the cart wipes that we have for free...?



I'm pretty sure the cart wipes are labeled not for bodily use fwiw.


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 10, 2018)

This isn't as much of a problem at Target as it was at my last job, but shitheads who put a refrigerated/frozen item in their basket and then change their mind and drop it on a random shelf to thaw and get ruined. There was a horrifying stench on one of the grocery aisles that we couldn't pinpoint for a few days until someone finally found the source...a couple packs of ground turkey that someone had thrown behind a Coke endcap along with a bag of socks and their shopping list. Disgusting.

Our POG team found an ancient package of cheese under a basedeck once. Expired in 2012.


----------



## NewCashierLT (Mar 11, 2018)

Most of my pet peeves have already been mentioned here, and I'm sure most team members feel similarly but here are some specific ones that I have experienced recently: 
1. Guests that expect to qualify for a coupon/gift card and when they don't, ask to speak to a manager. I had a guest who bought lots of cleaning solutions/detergent and was hoping to get the $10 off coupon with $40 purchase of "household essentials". I explained that even though she had $40 of items, the Listerine and toothpaste were not part of the offer, which is why POS rejected the coupon when I tried to scan it. The GSTL had to come over, and basically explained the same thing I did, and I am glad that he backed me up instead of simply giving Target coupons for $10 and caving to the guest. 
2. Guests who try to price-match Target.com and don't realize that it is price-matching. I had a guest that showed me a Target.com page of mattress sheets for less than the price ringing up at the register, asking me to adjust the price to the Target.com page. I explained I had no way to know if the item on the Target.com page matched what he was buying so I directed him to Guest Services to price-match. He threw a huge fit and screamed about how the money was going to Target either way and that it was ridiculous that he needed to wait on line again at Guest Services. My GSTL came over and this time, she gave him what he wanted by price-matching on the register to placate him since he was so upset. Generally though, it sucks that guests who complain and cause a scene get their way whether it's with price-matching, coupons, returns, etc.


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 11, 2018)

It’s like giving a child sweets to calm them down when they throw a tantrum. They figure out that the bigger tantrum they throw, the more sweets they get.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Mar 11, 2018)

NewCashierLT said:


> 2. Guests who try to price-match Target.com and don't realize that it is price-matching. I had a guest that showed me a Target.com page of mattress sheets for less than the price ringing up at the register, asking me to adjust the price to the Target.com page. I explained I had no way to know if the item on the Target.com page matched what he was buying so I directed him to Guest Services to price-match. He threw a huge fit and screamed about how the money was going to Target either way and that it was ridiculous that he needed to wait on line again at Guest Services. My GSTL came over and this time, she gave him what he wanted by price-matching on the register to placate him since he was so upset. .


ASANTS but some of the stores in my district are fine changing target.com prices at the register as long it looks good. The guest probably went to one store, price matched at the register but at your store he felt Target changed midpolicy.

I’ve done the same thing but no tantrum. My work store allows Target.com price match at the register but my local store made me go to guest service. When this first happened, I was frustrated because it didn’t feel like the Target guest experience but then I found about ASANTS.


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 11, 2018)

Price inquiry the item they’re buying so you can view the DPCI. Ask the guest to pull up the product details of the item on their phone and scroll to the bottom to view the DPCI. Verify that they match. Then you can confidently do the price match. 

However, price matching anything other than Target.com needs to be done with a zebra since that’s the only way to completely verify.


----------



## HLN13 (Mar 11, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> However, price matching anything other than Target.com needs to be done with a zebra since that’s the only way to completely verify.



Can’t you just check by the UPC? Most websites like walmart and bestbuy list the UPC


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 12, 2018)

Walmart and Amazon are notorious for changing the upc codes on their items to make it more difficult for people to price match against them. Which is why we are supposed to use the price match app and scan the code, to ensure we are getting an exact match.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 12, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Walmart and Amazon are notorious for changing the upc codes on their items to make it more difficult for people to price match against them. Which is why we are supposed to use the price match app and scan the code, to ensure we are getting an exact match.


You do know when the price match app scans the code it just scans the UPC, right? That’s what a barcode is. An encoded form of UPC.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 12, 2018)

Target will sometimes put several UPCs under the same dpci.  That can make price checking a little more difficult.  But yeah, if you are really good at numbers you don't need the zebra, you can compare the numbers listed on the barcode and the numbers listed on competitors' websites.  Target.com also lists the UPC a line or two above the dpci, but I've never tried looking up the items that have several barcodes lumped under one dpci.


----------



## NKG (Mar 12, 2018)

I think my new pet peeve is guests at SCO that dont move when they need an override. I can't fix your problem without touching the register.


----------



## LearningTree (Mar 12, 2018)

Had a guest complain that she was double charged for an item. Looked up her transaction...the dumbass was at SCO -__-


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 13, 2018)

NewCashierLT said:


> that it was ridiculous that he needed to wait on line again at Guest Services



It is kind of ridiculous to make a guest wait in multiple lines. Cashiers do have the ability to price match in POS, your store just needs to empower you to do so. Especially to Target.com. Best practice is to do it at the lanes now.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 14, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> It is kind of ridiculous to make a guest wait in multiple lines. Cashiers do have the ability to price match in POS, your store just needs to empower you to do so. Especially to Target.com. Best practice is to do it at the lanes now.


To price match to Target.com is one thing; to do so to another site is another. There are so many variables involved in price matching. Plus, there are so many cashier mistakes daily that I need to fix at GS that I wouldn't trust them to do price matches.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 14, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> To price match to Target.com is one thing; to do so to another site is another. There are so many variables involved in price matching. Plus, there are so many cashier mistakes daily that I need to fix at GS that I wouldn't trust them to do price matches.


When the system first updated to allow us to price match on a regular check lane I was happy to do so until my GSTL told me that all price matching had to be done at guest service. Despite the fact I was a former gsa and guest service trained. They moved and we have a new GSTL who told everyone this week that we can price match on the lanes. I’m thrilled to finally be allowed to do something I already know how to do. 

I will admit that we have a couple of cashiers that will probably screw this up. The same ones who call the GSA/GSTL over to approve a price challenge of 50¢.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 14, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> To price match to Target.com is one thing; to do so to another site is another. There are so many variables involved in price matching. Plus, there are so many cashier mistakes daily that I need to fix at GS that I wouldn't trust them to do price matches.



It's not rocket science; the process is literally the same. If the price match is significant, it'll require a supervisor override anyway. I cover price matching when I train new cashiers because it's a practical skill that they should know how to do.


----------



## NewCashierLT (Mar 18, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> It's not rocket science; the process is literally the same. If the price match is significant, it'll require a supervisor override anyway. I cover price matching when I train new cashiers because it's a practical skill that they should know how to do.


I wasn't taught during training how to price match during training. However, another cashier showed me how to price match on the register, but they never told me about how to ensure that the item being matched from a competitor is the exact same item (same DPCI, model number, etc.). That's why I remember that if a guest services trained team member working near me overheard a guest asking to price match, they would step in and direct the guest to guest services so as not to hold up the line, and I followed that instruction myself. There have been times when a guest asks to price match an item for $8 to $10 less than at Target, which does not require a supervisor override, but it still makes me feel uncomfortable if I don't know whether it's the exact same item.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 18, 2018)

NewCashierLT said:


> I wasn't taught during training how to price match during training. However, another cashier showed me how to price match on the register, but they never told me about how to ensure that the item being matched from a competitor is the exact same item (same DPCI, model number, etc.). That's why I remember that if a guest services trained team member working near me overheard a guest asking to price match, they would step in and direct the guest to guest services so as not to hold up the line, and I followed that instruction myself. There have been times when a guest asks to price match an item for $8 to $10 less than at Target, which does not require a supervisor override, but it still makes me feel uncomfortable if I don't know whether it's the exact same item.



The most updated training materials are from 2013, which is likely why you weren’t taught about price matching — back then cashiers couldn’t price match. The permissions have since been updated, so personally whenever I’m training new cashiers I like to make sure they know how to do it. 

I can say that my store no longer has iPads (we do everything via myDevices now), so there’s really no reason that price matches would ever have to be done exclusively at Guest Service.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 18, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> I can say that my store no longer has iPads (we do everything via myDevices now), so there’s really no reason that price matches would ever have to be done exclusively at Guest Service.


Unless you're of the mindset, as some people on this site are, that cashiers have no business grabbing MyDevices during their shift.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 18, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Unless you're of the mindset, as some people on this site are, that cashiers have no business grabbing MyDevices during their shift.



Opening? Heck no. Closing? Sure, take one if you know how to use it. The GSA/GSTL should have one anyway, though. But at my store the guest’s phone is acceptable as long as it isn’t a screenshot and we refresh the page.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 20, 2018)

Guests annoy me on a regular basis, and I know that a lot of the times the problem is me blowing it out of proportion in my mind.  But today......I got downright angry, and I don't think the problem was my perception.

A woman called from one of the service phones and told me that she needed help in finding a medicine.  She said the generic name, which I recognized as a 24 hour allergy medicine, but when I asked if it was Zyrtec or Claritin to make the zebra search easier, she just shrugged off trying to help me help her with a "I don't know."  (Annoyance, she could have helped out by providing the brand name since I can't Google stuff on a zebra and I wasn't quite sure how to spell loratadine.)  So I looked up the aisle that allergy medicine is located, and I told her the aisle.  She then said she needed assistance in finding it.  I was confused and I asked "You need someone to meet you there?"  She said yes.

That last part made me angry.  I just gave her the aisle the medicine is in, and her self-entitlement is so freaking huge she can't be bothered to walk to the aisle and look at the boxes for "loratadine".  I mean, how can anyone justify being babied to the point that someone has to meet you in the aisle because you are too lazy to look at the boxes yourself.  She had the medication name, I had told her it was either Claritin or Zyrtec, she had the aisle number, what more did she possibly need in order to find a freaking box?


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 20, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Guests annoy me on a regular basis, and I know that a lot of the times the problem is me blowing it out of proportion in my mind.  But today......I got downright angry, and I don't think the problem was my perception.
> 
> A woman called from one of the service phones and told me that she needed help in finding a medicine.  She said the generic name, which I recognized as a 24 hour allergy medicine, but when I asked if it was Zyrtec or Claritin to make the zebra search easier, she just shrugged off trying to help me help her with a "I don't know."  (Annoyance, she could have helped out by providing the brand name since I can't Google stuff on a zebra and I wasn't quite sure how to spell loratadine.)  So I looked up the aisle that allergy medicine is located, and I told her the aisle.  She then said she needed assistance in finding it.  I was confused and I asked "You need someone to meet you there?"  She said yes.
> 
> That last part made me angry.  I just gave her the aisle the medicine is in, and her self-entitlement is so freaking huge she can't be bothered to walk to the aisle and look at the boxes for "loratadine".  I mean, how can anyone justify being babied to the point that someone has to meet you in the aisle because you are too lazy to look at the boxes yourself.  She had the medication name, I had told her it was either Claritin or Zyrtec, she had the aisle number, what more did she possibly need in order to find a freaking box?




I wonder if she can't read.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 20, 2018)

If she can't read, then how did she read the instructions for getting assistance at a service phone?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 21, 2018)

Loratadine is Claritin... but as you said she could’ve easily figured that out by looking at the box. Up and up boxes use the same colors usually as their “compare to” counterparts.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 21, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Loratadine is Claritin... but as you said she could’ve easily figured that out by looking at the box. Up and up boxes use the same colors usually as their “compare to” counterparts.


And most (if not all) name brand OTC medicines have the generic name printed directly under the brand name.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 21, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Loratadine is Claritin... but as you said she could’ve easily figured that out by looking at the box. Up and up boxes use the same colors usually as their “compare to” counterparts.



Loratadine is also the active ingredient in Alavert. 
Diphenydramine is in Benadryl (US) as well as many sleep aids (taking advantage of the fact that the drug causes somnolence).
Cetirizine is the active ingredient in Zyrtec.

Can you tell I've had to take a few of these?? LOL

I've never taken Allegra or Xyzal, so I don't know whats in those offhand.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 21, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Loratadine is also the active ingredient in Alavert.
> Diphenydramine is in Benadryl (US) as well as many sleep aids (taking advantage of the fact that the drug causes somnolence).
> Cetirizine is the active ingredient in Zyrtec.
> 
> ...


Yeah I just switch between Claritin and Zyrtec (which I pronounce Zeer-tec) every few years bc I read your body will get used to one if you take it too much and it won’t be as effective.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 21, 2018)

Same, except I use Alavert instead of Claritin. Less expensive and my body likes it better.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 21, 2018)

As far as effect on the body, medicines are like that, YMMV.  But as far as cost, I don't think I've bought name brand anything in over a decade.  I just check the back of the box to make sure the active ingredient(s) is the same thing at the same dosage and buy the generic.  I get a laugh at the idiots buying Zzzquil since name brand Benadryl is about a dollar cheaper for same number of pills and generic Benadryl is even cheaper.  Target has the same price between the two boxes, but a lot of drug stores like CVS price the generic Zzzquil more expensive than the generic Benadryl.


----------



## NewCashierLT (Mar 28, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> The most updated training materials are from 2013, which is likely why you weren’t taught about price matching — back then cashiers couldn’t price match. The permissions have since been updated, so personally whenever I’m training new cashiers I like to make sure they know how to do it.
> I can say that my store no longer has iPads (we do everything via myDevices now), so there’s really no reason that price matches would ever have to be done exclusively at Guest Service.


I think that my store doesn't have iPads anymore either (not sure since I am not Guest Service trained), but I think we price match with myDevices as well. For example, I have a guest who wishes to price match baby formula, but they won't even show an actual competitor on their phone, only a Google search of the baby formula showing a lower price. I guess I could call over a team member with a myDevice to verify that, but I am not sure if a myDevice can check the price of a Google search (I have never used a myDevice before). When I tried to direct the guest to Guest Services, they became extremely annoyed and angry about having to wait in line again. 
Ironically, I wonder if that guest can understand instructions in English, similar to the guest that Jenna120 encountered in her story. I told them that in the future, they would need to price match at Guest Services, but they either ignored me or felt that they didn't have to listen to me to get what they wanted (probably the latter).


----------



## NKG (Mar 28, 2018)

"Does your SCO accept cash, credit or gift cards? "

Are you people living under a rock????


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 28, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> "Does your SCO accept cash, credit or gift cards? "


Yes....?


----------



## NKG (Mar 28, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Yes....?



Why wouldn't it? Lol


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 28, 2018)

Based on what GS has told me over the walkie when guests on the floor ask about price matching, it's simple and yet I wouldn't trust my own daughter to do it right, along with half my coworkers.  I can see why some stores limit it to GS instead of every cashier.  Car seats are a biggie in softlines, and it seems every time someone shows me a competitor's price on their phone the name of the car seat is identical.  To my eyes, there's usually small visual differences between the picture and the floor model, but nothing major.  The guest and I will dig into the details until we finally find the UPC, and then we know why there's an apparent $40 difference in  price.

I have the stubbornness to keep clicking through sub-sections until I find a UPC and I'm really good at number recognition.  I wouldn't bet that $40 difference in what turned out to be two different products on someone who can be intimidated into just agreeing with a price match since it takes too long to find the UPC and the guest is impatient, or on someone who isn't careful to verify accuracy when comparing two sets of numbers, or on someone (like some of the guests that call, augh) that thinks you can ignore the leading zero when referring to the UPC.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 28, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Based on what GS has told me over the walkie when guests on the floor ask about price matching, it's simple and yet I wouldn't trust my own daughter to do it right, along with half my coworkers.  I can see why some stores limit it to GS instead of every cashier.  Car seats are a biggie in softlines, and it seems every time someone shows me a competitor's price on their phone the name of the car seat is identical.  To my eyes, there's usually small visual differences between the picture and the floor model, but nothing major.  The guest and I will dig into the details until we finally find the UPC, and then we know why there's an apparent $40 difference in  price.
> 
> I have the stubbornness to keep clicking through sub-sections until I find a UPC and I'm really good at number recognition.  I wouldn't bet that $40 difference in what turned out to be two different products on someone who can be intimidated into just agreeing with a price match since it takes too long to find the UPC and the guest is impatient, or on someone who isn't careful to verify accuracy when comparing two sets of numbers, or on someone (like some of the guests that call, augh) that thinks you can ignore the leading zero when referring to the UPC.


At GS we don’t have to worry about finding the UPC. on your zebra, open the price match app, scan the item, and then tap the competitor. It’ll pull up their site with the exact product.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 28, 2018)

I know we have it now, though I don't get asked enough to try and learn it.  But I also get phone questions so I do have to know the old fashioned way when telling guests the restrictions.  But what happens when it is an item with the same name?  Obviously the zebra will pull up the right item, but from the guest's perspective they won't understand why the two competitor's pages don't agree.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 28, 2018)

NewCashierLT said:


> I think that my store doesn't have iPads anymore either (not sure since I am not Guest Service trained), but I think we price match with myDevices as well. For example, I have a guest who wishes to price match baby formula, but they won't even show an actual competitor on their phone, only a Google search of the baby formula showing a lower price. I guess I could call over a team member with a myDevice to verify that, but I am not sure if a myDevice can check the price of a Google search (I have never used a myDevice before). When I tried to direct the guest to Guest Services, they became extremely annoyed and angry about having to wait in line again.
> Ironically, I wonder if that guest can understand instructions in English, similar to the guest that Jenna120 encountered in her story. I told them that in the future, they would need to price match at Guest Services, but they either ignored me or felt that they didn't have to listen to me to get what they wanted (probably the latter).


We don't price match a google search. We can price match an approved store and those are on the My Device in the price match app


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 28, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> I know we have it now, though I don't get asked enough to try and learn it.  But I also get phone questions so I do have to know the old fashioned way when telling guests the restrictions.  But what happens when it is an item with the same name?  Obviously the zebra will pull up the right item, but from the guest's perspective they won't understand why the two competitor's pages don't agree.


When in doubt just radio or forward the call to a GSTM. I'd rather be bothered with 100 calls then have to explain to a guest another ™ was wrong. 

I don't even look at what the guest has pulled up unless there's a descepency.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 28, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Loratadine is also the active ingredient in Alavert.
> Diphenydramine is in Benadryl (US) as well as many sleep aids (taking advantage of the fact that the drug causes somnolence).
> Cetirizine is the active ingredient in Zyrtec.
> 
> ...


Allegra is fexofenadine and xyzal is levo-cetirizine.


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 28, 2018)

I just say “this thingie pulls up the exact UPC of the item so the one you’re looking at is a different thing even though it might say the same name”


----------



## Leo47 (Mar 28, 2018)

Pet Peeve: when someone comes up to guest service and says “I want to price match this.” And I’m like “cool, where to?” And they’re like “idk. Just if you can find it somewhere cheaper then I want that price.” Like, bitch.... no. I’m not gonna sit here and pull up like 20 websites comparing every single price for you. If you want the courtesy of us offering a cheaper price you have to do the work for it. I got shit to do


----------



## shortstuffishere (Mar 29, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Are you people living under a rock????



*scurries back under rock*


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 29, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> When in doubt just radio or forward the call to a GSTM. I'd rather be bothered with 100 calls then have to explain to a guest another ™ was wrong.
> 
> I don't even look at what the guest has pulled up unless there's a descepency.



I didn't phrase well.  How do you explain to the guest in a way that is understood that the apparently identical item isn't identical, if you aren't comparing the UPCs so they can see for themselves the items are not the same?  Just a quick scan that brings up a competitor's page on the zebra does nothing for reassuring the guest that the item on the zebra isn't the same name item on their phone.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 29, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Pet Peeve: when someone comes up to guest service and says “I want to price match this.” And I’m like “cool, where to?” And they’re like “idk. Just if you can find it somewhere cheaper then I want that price.” Like, bitch.... no. I’m not gonna sit here and pull up like 20 websites comparing every single price for you. If you want the courtesy of us offering a cheaper price you have to do the work for it. I got shit to do



I did have a guest who wanted to price match to Best Buy, but they were all out of stock. It was slow so I found it on Amazon for cheaper and price matched it. But he was also polite, so there’s that lol


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 29, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> At GS we don’t have to worry about finding the UPC. on your zebra, open the price match app, scan the item, and then tap the competitor. It’ll pull up their site with the exact product.


Until the price match app starts being buggy and not recognizing the barcodes.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 29, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> I didn't phrase well.  How do you explain to the guest in a way that is understood that the apparently identical item isn't identical, if you aren't comparing the UPCs so they can see for themselves the items are not the same?  Just a quick scan that brings up a competitor's page on the zebra does nothing for reassuring the guest that the item on the zebra isn't the same name item on their phone.


And this is the reason why price matching should be done at GS. This can end up taking a while at the CL.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 29, 2018)

Frontlanegirl said:


> And this is the reason why price matching should be done at GS. This can end up taking a while at the CL.


Total agreement here, I've seen how long it takes on the floor when there isn't anyone standing behind the guest getting impatient and the guest isn't done and wanting to leave as quickly as possible.  I just don't see how someone could use a zebra to scan a barcode, not even look at what the guest is seeing, and instill confidence in the guest that the equipment is working correctly and comparing the right item the guest is interested in.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 29, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> I didn't phrase well.  How do you explain to the guest in a way that is understood that the apparently identical item isn't identical, if you aren't comparing the UPCs so they can see for themselves the items are not the same?  Just a quick scan that brings up a competitor's page on the zebra does nothing for reassuring the guest that the item on the zebra isn't the same name item on their phone.


I’ve never had that issue. It’s always been ether slightly different OR a marketplace item (not shipped and sold by amazon, therefore ineligible)


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 29, 2018)

Grrr, Amazon links don't work.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 29, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Grrr, Amazon links don't work.


What do you mean?


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 29, 2018)

I tried to post two links, one Target and one Amazon, that to the average person's eye looked the same, even down to identical pictures, but weren't.  When the post was made, it showed the Target hyperlink but not the Amazon one.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 29, 2018)

Was truly everything the same about them other than UPC? Was it shipped and sold by amazon?


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 29, 2018)

It was shipped and sold by Amazon.  The difference was a single word.

I can't say which of the links I used since there's only 10 or so nearly alike, but it was Graco SnugRide car seats.  It may have been click connect vs not having that in the name or snug lock vs not having that in the name, but it was still so close that confusion is a near certainty.

Despite knowing how tricky alike car seats are, there have been a lot of times I've looked at a guest's phone and it really does look the same.  Because I compare UPCs the guest sees why it's not the same as I'm reading the number.  Doing that, I've never had a guest not immediately accept price matching isn't possible.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 29, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> It was shipped and sold by Amazon.  The difference was a single word.
> 
> I can't say which of the links I used since there's only 10 or so nearly alike, but it was Graco SnugRide car seats.  It may have been click connect vs not having that in the name or snug lock vs not having that in the name, but it was still so close that confusion is a near certainty.
> 
> Despite knowing how tricky alike car seats are, there have been a lot of times I've looked at a guest's phone and it really does look the same.  Because I compare UPCs the guest sees why it's not the same as I'm reading the number.  Doing that, I've never had a guest not immediately accept price matching isn't possible.


So you just say oh I’m sorry this is the click connect model, this one isn’t. I can check to see if we sell the click connect model, or look and see the the price of the non click model.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 29, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> So you just say oh I’m sorry this is the click connect model, this one isn’t. I can check to see if we sell the click connect model, or look and see the the price of the non click model.


I think you are deliberately not understanding.  It's not overt differences.  It's minor differences in the details. Simply scanning a box with a zebra and saying "I'm not pulling up the price you have, so no price match" is going to cause confusion and could result in guests feeling it was a ploy to avoid price matching.  If I went into a store and asked about an item that looked like the right one to me and an employee used a company computer for price matching and ignored what was on my phone, I'd be certain it was a scam.  Me walking them through pulling up the UPC and comparing against the barcode involves the guests and they are left disappointed but satisfied that it was properly compared.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 29, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> I think you are deliberately not understanding.  It's not overt differences.  It's minor differences in the details. Simply scanning a box with a zebra and saying "I'm not pulling up the price you have, so no price match" is going to cause confusion and could result in guests feeling it was a ploy to avoid price matching.  If I went into a store and asked about an item that looked like the right one to me and an employee used a company computer for price matching and ignored what was on my phone, I'd be certain it was a scam.  Me walking them through pulling up the UPC and comparing against the barcode involves the guests and they are left disappointed but satisfied that it was properly compared.


First of all: I am not purposefully not understanding— I think I just am missing something. If there is a difference in both the name and UPC that means it’s a different model, which shouldn’t be too difficult to explain or possibly resolve if that model is in stock.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Mar 30, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Total agreement here, I've seen how long it takes on the floor when there isn't anyone standing behind the guest getting impatient and the guest isn't done and wanting to leave as quickly as possible.  I just don't see how someone could use a zebra to scan a barcode, not even look at what the guest is seeing, and instill confidence in the guest that the equipment is working correctly and comparing the right item the guest is interested in.


Not to mention the guests that will argue with you that they are the same items. No.....the one you want to purchase is black and the one online is a different color.


----------



## Fluttervale (Mar 30, 2018)

Plus sometimes the online item is a specific UPC made for only that retailer because that retailer ordered a buttload and got a discount.  It might only be different cosmetically, or it might have lower quality parts.


----------



## NewCashierLT (Mar 30, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Total agreement here, I've seen how long it takes on the floor when there isn't anyone standing behind the guest getting impatient and the guest isn't done and wanting to leave as quickly as possible.  I just don't see how someone could use a zebra to scan a barcode, not even look at what the guest is seeing, and instill confidence in the guest that the equipment is working correctly and comparing the right item the guest is interested in.


I agree completely, although I have price-matched an item for a small amount, like $1 less on a competitor's site at the register. Considering that guests argue about prices on signs and are usually adamant that they are right, and will even challenge a GSTL who comes over, I would think that price-matching should be handled only at guest services.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 30, 2018)

Car seats will often have three different versions of the exact same seat, with different levels of foam & decorations on the covers, that can result in ridiculous price differences. So, the Evenflo Triumph will have a version with basic foam, a bit more foam, and memory foam, and the only difference is the price and the product details (and the UPC, obviously). Trusting pictures, particularly on Amazon, is unreliable as they may have the same patterns across the three styles (and it's pretty much impossible to tell which patterns might be limited to which styles) and/or the person responsible for picking a photo for the website doesn't get the difference either and just picks something that looks right.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 30, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> First of all: I am not purposefully not understanding— I think I just am missing something. If there is a difference in both the name and UPC that means it’s a different model, which shouldn’t be too difficult to explain or possibly resolve if that model is in stock.



Let's see if this example explains it.  You want to buy some crackers.  You want to buy (made up name similar to car seat issues) Crazy Cracker's Italian Cheddar flavor.  You think you find it.  Crazy Cracker's Italian Cheddar flavor, with "and parmesan" written in half size print under the words "Italian Cheddar".  Other than that, the boxes are identical.  On one hand easy to see, on the other hand, not obvious that it's actually a completely separate flavor.  You ask to price match for a box of crackers, since the store down the road has the box $2 cheaper.  Who are you going to believe gave you accurate information on whether it could be price matched?  The person who doesn't look at the store listing on your phone of the Italian Cheddar flavor, simply scans it with his store equipment and says it's not the same and therefore can't be price matched?  Or someone who says the UPC must match, helps you pull up the UPC on your phone, and then compares that to the barcode so you see with your own eyes that there's two Italian Cheddars?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 30, 2018)

The price match app on the myDevice is nice... when the browser actually works. At my store, if the guest has it pulled up on their phone and it looks like what they're buying, it's okay to go ahead and price match it then and there at the checklanes. I guess this is really a case of all stores not being the same, because even when I was just a cashier, I was trained on how to do price matches.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 30, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> The price match app on the myDevice is nice... when the browser actually works. At my store, if the guest has it pulled up on their phone and it looks like what they're buying, it's okay to go ahead and price match it then and there at the checklanes. I guess this is really a case of all stores not being the same, because even when I was just a cashier, I was trained on how to do price matches.


When it doesn’t work I use my phone. 

Also PSA we NO LONGER PRICE MATCH TOYS OR BABYS R US. our site has been updated to reflect


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 31, 2018)

Jumping tracks, is anyone else so annoyed by the men who are bra shopping as to want to ban them from the intimate section?  I swear, if I hear one more time "But this is not strapless!" when they want help finding a strapless bra for their sweetie and I hand them one, I'm going to strangle the guy with the removable bra straps.  I think it's been 3 or 4 times since the beginning of the year.


----------



## Fluttervale (Apr 1, 2018)

Jenna120 said:


> Jumping tracks, is anyone else so annoyed by the men who are bra shopping as to want to ban them from the intimate section?  I swear, if I hear one more time "But this is not strapless!" when they want help finding a strapless bra for their sweetie and I hand them one, I'm going to strangle the guy with the removable bra straps.  I think it's been 3 or 4 times since the beginning of the year.



We have a weird dude that comes in, finds the female associate closest to but not in the lingerie, and asks where the lingerie is from literally 5 feet away.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 1, 2018)

Fluttervale said:


> We have a weird dude that comes in, finds the female associate closest to but not in the lingerie, and asks where the lingerie is from literally 5 feet away.


That's creepy, yuck.

These guys though, I think they are genuine.  I don't know if they are shopping for their sweetie or if they are cross-dressers, and I'm not paid well enough to care either way, but they can't seem to figure out that some bras have removable straps, even when I hand one to them that has the tag that says "Removable straps" still attached.  Dealing with some weird pain flare-ups, I can't always wiggle the straps loose to prove it to them.


----------



## Leo47 (May 6, 2018)

“I don’t have a receipt but I have my card” 
“Okay go ahead and insert it”
*swipes* *card reader makes noise*
“Oh is it a chip”
YES THATS WHY I TOLD YOU TO INSERT IT NOT SWIPE!!!!!!!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 6, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> “I don’t have a receipt but I have my card”
> “Okay go ahead and insert it”
> *swipes* *card reader makes noise*
> “Oh is it a chip”
> YES THATS WHY I TOLD YOU TO INSERT IT NOT SWIPE!!!!!!!


Wow you’re lucky at my store they just shove the card in my face like ah yes give me one sec to transfer the number from my mind to the computer


----------



## idkwhattodo (May 6, 2018)

One of my biggest pet peeves is guest not understanding what an even exchange is!!! Yes, they are both swimsuit items, but that is a pair of goodfellow swim trunks and you want that bikini top. I can return this and purchase that with the credit, but they do not equal eachother.


----------



## Kartman (May 17, 2018)

I can't wait to see this shit in our lot!

DAYUM!!!


----------



## BackroomGal (Jun 14, 2018)

Guests who just... walk away from you as soon as you tell them you'll look something up for them. Does this happen to anyone else or am I just cursed?? It's happened to me like half the times I've helped guests (which, to be fair, isn't a ton b/c I'm a backroom TM so I'm hardly ever on the sales floor but STILL)

A guest will ask me if we have xyz items and I'll tell them "I'm not sure, I'll look it up for you" or "Yes we have that, let me find the location for you" (I know where everything is in the back but when a guest asks where something is on the sales floor I always have to look it up bc I never know beyond "it's somewhere in paper lol good luck" ) and start searching it on my Zebra and they just walk away to keep looking for it on their own. Like, if you wait 2 seconds, I can give you the exact location where you can find what you're looking for, but I'm not about to chase you down! GET BACK HERE AND LET ME HELP YOU!


----------



## NKG (Jun 14, 2018)

Guest who facetime or put call on speaker phone. Do you really need everyone in Target to know you have a yeast infection.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 14, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Guest who facetime or put call on speaker phone. Do you really need everyone in Target to know you have a yeast infection.


And this is why I cringe when a woman comes out and models a swimsuit to family/friends and she's clearly not keeping her panties on.  #1  I don't want to touch that.  #2 Honey, if you're not wearing your panties, it's a safe bet that at least one of the 30+ women who tried it on before you didn't either, and you could be rubbing her/their yeast infection or STD germs against your bare vaginal opening.


----------



## sprinklesontop (Jun 14, 2018)

BackroomGal said:


> GET BACK HERE AND LET ME HELP YOU!




Awwwww...... that's so crazy sweet !!!!


----------



## CashCat (Jun 26, 2018)

TTOG:  thanks for complaining to my GSA because I didn't fold the clothes you clumped together on the belt, when you had upwards of twenty articles of clothing.  Thankfully, the GSA knew better than to take your claim that I was "rude" at face value.


----------



## Leo47 (Jun 27, 2018)

If another guest hands me 10 shirts all on hangers at once and won’t let me put them down anywhere I’m gonna scream. What am I supposed to do with these then? Sure, I can scan them, barely, then what? How do you expect them to get off the hanger and folded from my hand into the bag using only one hand? How am I supposed to even keep the bag open? What the fuck? Seriously god I get so fucking angry when people do this. These are $12.99 each its not that serious. And if something gets on them (which won’t happen because there’s nothing on the belt), so what? I gauarantee that shirt has been tried on by a sweaty person that hasn’t showered, thrown on the floor, stepped on, rolled over by a cart, etc. Just wash it. You should be washing clothes before you wear them for those reasons anyways. If god forbid some condensation from cold food gets on them, guess what? It’ll wash off 

Huge ass shoutout to people who take all their clothes off the hangers and fold them with the tags sticking out while they’re waiting in line so all I have to do is scan them. These people are gonna go far in life, they know how to get shit done. To people that take them off the hangers and fold them but fold the tag into the shirt so I have to unfold and refold everything, I appreciate it, you’ll get there soon.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 27, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> If another guest hands me 10 shirts all on hangers at once and won’t let me put them down anywhere I’m gonna scream. What am I supposed to do with these then? Sure, I can scan them, barely, then what? How do you expect them to get off the hanger and folded from my hand into the bag using only one hand? How am I supposed to even keep the bag open? What the fuck? Seriously god I get so fucking angry when people do this. These are $12.99 each its not that serious. And if something gets on them (which won’t happen because there’s nothing on the belt), so what? I gauarantee that shirt has been tried on by a sweaty person that hasn’t showered, thrown on the floor, stepped on, rolled over by a cart, etc. Just wash it. You should be washing clothes before you wear them for those reasons anyways. If god forbid some condensation from cold food gets on them, guess what? It’ll wash off



Yes, this is all true, and I'm glad I've never had to deal with such idiocy when checking people out.  Maybe say that in order to scan them properly you need them off the hanger, and you need to either put the whole group down or perhaps they could hand you the items one at a time?



Leo47 said:


> Huge ass shoutout to people who take all their clothes off the hangers and fold them with the tags sticking out while they’re waiting in line so all I have to do is scan them. These people are gonna go far in life, they know how to get shit done. To people that take them off the hangers and fold them but fold the tag into the shirt so I have to unfold and refold everything, I appreciate it, you’ll get there soon.



Whoa.  You don't unfold items if they are folded with the tags out?  How many small items are tucked inside getting the five finger discount because the clothing is undisturbed?


----------



## Kartman (Jun 27, 2018)

I give up... HOW many items???


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 27, 2018)

Kartman said:


> I give up... HOW many items???


My guess is more than zero.  Depending on how ballsy the thief is, it could be quite a lot.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 27, 2018)

Theft is a very low priority for Spot.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 27, 2018)

Kartman said:


> Theft is a very low priority for Spot.


I gotta disagree.  It takes me months of complaining to many ETLs to get a broken lock on a fitting room door fixed.  The fitting room got new equipment in maybe as long as a week when AP needed us to have different equipment.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 27, 2018)

Disagree?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jun 27, 2018)

CashCat said:


> "rude"



I am so tired of the "rude" word being thrown around by guests. Just because you received an answer you did not like did not make us rude. You, on the other hand, were rude. But, it would have been rude of me to call you rude.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 27, 2018)

Ask me questions about their electronics like I’m a technician.  I can only make a guess.  If it’s a phone or computer I tell them to call tech support before buying something new because it’s usually something minor that maybe a trained professional can fix.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jul 6, 2018)

If I’ve said it once, I’ve said it a thousand times....people who snap their fingers or whistle to get my attention. I’m not a fucking dog or your servant. 

Likewise, people who walk up to the counter and snap, “can I get some help over here?” like they’ve been waiting _FOR-EVER_. This goes double if your “can I get some help over here?” interrupts my “Hi! I’ll be right with you.”


----------



## cetoesso (Jul 6, 2018)

Guests wanting to check out a *full* cart of groceries, clothes and back to school at Electronics boat because the line is "shorter". I don't mind ringing up 10 items or less that can fit into one bag if you have an electronic item you're purchasing but anything other than that, forget it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 6, 2018)

cetoesso said:


> Guests wanting to check out a *full* cart of groceries, clothes and back to school at Electronics boat because the line is "shorter". I don't mind ringing up 10 items or less that can fit into one bag if you have an electronic item you're purchasing but anything other than that, forget it.


This but also at Guest service


----------



## RhettB (Jul 7, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> This but also at Guest service



Then they get pissy if they have alcohol which can't be rung at electronics.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jul 8, 2018)

It bugs me when guests come up to the service desk and don't say anything.  Like they'll unload their bag on the counter and expect me to know what they're doing.  Are you doing a return?  An exchange?  Did it ring up twice?  Did you miss a coupon?  Cartwheel?  Was the item the wrong price?

On the other hand I had a guest come to the counter today and just gave her first and last name.  Okay... for what?  Oh an order pickup!  I'm sorry ma'am, I wasn't sure if we were talking about an order pickup, pictures, a hold, a missing item, are you looking for someone?  I mean I know the sign says order pickup here, but there's also an even larger sign above that that says guest service.

Seriously, guests.  I don't bite, talk to me!!


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 8, 2018)

Or they come and drop their stuff on the counter and don’t say anything and I just assume they’re doing a return because this is guest service - im like 
“Do you have a receipt?”
“No.”
“Okay was it bought on a card?”
“No.” 
“Okay do you have an ID so I can try to give you store credit?”
“Store credit? No I’m buying this.”
Like how the hell am I supposed to know???


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jul 8, 2018)

Yes, this exactly!  I once had a guest come to the desk and I asked him what I could help him with and he just gave me this look like I was an idiot.
"Um, checking out?"
"Oh!  They sent you from the registers!"
"Um, no.  This is where I check out."

Um no, you're actually supposed to check out over there, where the conveyor belts are located, with the big, lit up numbers.  Not over here with the large desk, four registers, no conveyor belt, and a sign that says guest service.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 8, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> This but also at Guest service


You beat me to it.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jul 9, 2018)

Had this early 

When people ask random team members questions about your products when you're right there 

Had a guy waiting on line, then a random tm walks by and he stops her and asks her about airpods


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 18, 2018)

I think I talked with the great-aunt that everyone avoids at the family reunion.  Here is basically how the phone conversation went.

She wanted a box.  She wanted a box like a shoe box.  But she didn't want a plastic shoe box.  She wanted a box with a lid, like a storage box, but she didn't want a storage box.  She wanted a box that you can decorate the sides with Contact paper or leave them plain.  She wanted a box with a lid.

At that point in the conversation I was seriously thinking of hanging myself from one of the fitting room support beams.  Definitely an older woman, so I seriously doubt a prank phone call.  She just had some need to talk circles around whatever it was she wanted and I was supposed to guess, and I am pretty certain she does this same sort of circle talking to her family because it was just too smooth and too practiced of a word patter.


----------



## HiddenPenguin (Jul 18, 2018)

PharmaQueen said:


> If I’ve said it once, I’ve said it a thousand times....people who snap their fingers or whistle to get my attention. I’m not a fucking dog or your servant.
> 
> Likewise, people who walk up to the counter and snap, “can I get some help over here?” like they’ve been waiting _FOR-EVER_. This goes double if your “can I get some help over here?” interrupts my “Hi! I’ll be right with you.”



A guest walks by my aisle today and does a load whistle and a few claps. Reflexively I look down the way thinking "Jesus, did you really need to bring your dog in the store anyway?"

Standing 30 feet away is his four year old son giving him the best "for f*cks sake Dad, I'm not a dog" look I have ever seen.

You made my day, little guy.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jul 21, 2018)

When they walk in the door and right up to me to ask for help as I'm purchasing my lunch at the self checkout.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jul 21, 2018)

hufflepuff said:


> When they walk in the door and right up to me to ask for help as I'm purchasing my lunch at the self checkout.



"I'm sorry, I'm off the clock"


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 22, 2018)

Walk up and say one word like "USB!"

Then I have to play 20 questions.

Me:  USB what?
Them:  Cable!
Me:  For what?
Them:  My phone!  *Shows me where it plugs in*
Me: *shows them and then bangs head into register after they leave*


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 23, 2018)

nooooo said:


> Walk up and say one word like "USB!"
> 
> Then I have to play 20 questions.
> 
> ...



I don’t help these people until they use their words.


----------



## Sharkhead (Jul 23, 2018)

Circle9 said:


> I was told this too but I hear our cashiers ask it all the time and I'm wondering just what are you going to do if the customer says "no?"



My GSTL wants us to ask this so we can make more sales. He hopes they say no if they really didn't find everything they wanted and won't just be polite and say "yes". If the guest couldn't find it and we have it in stock we will go grab it. There are usually a lot of lanes open so we can wait and chit-chat with the guest. Or if it is busy we finish that transaction and tell them to wait at Photo for said items/s.  It is just takes a a minute or two. They can pay at Photo too so they don't have to wait in line twice. If we don't have it and we don't sell it we tell them where they can find the items at another store. If we sell it but it is out we give a rain check (if applicable) and tell them we get a truck in everyday. We don't know what we are going to get on the truck, but if they want to write the DPCI number down and call Guest Services later they can tell you when we get in it stock again. We tell them we can then put it on hold for them for 24 hours.


----------



## MoreForLess (Jul 24, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> Or they come and drop their stuff on the counter and don’t say anything and I just assume they’re doing a return because this is guest service - im like
> “Do you have a receipt?”
> “No.”
> “Okay was it bought on a card?”
> ...


At this point, I’ve just started prompting them. It’s too tiresome to try to mind read them.
“Hi there. Are you returning today?” 
“No.”
“Okay. Let’s ring you up.”


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 24, 2018)

MoreForLess said:


> At this point, I’ve just started prompting them. It’s too tiresome to try to mind read them.
> “Hi there. Are you returning today?”
> “No.”
> “Okay. Let’s ring you up.”


I just always start every conversation with

Hi! How can I help you?

Or something like that to get them to talk


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 24, 2018)

Sharkhead said:


> My GSTL wants us to ask this so we can make more sales. He hopes they say no if they really didn't find everything they wanted and won't just be polite and say "yes". If the guest couldn't find it and we have it in stock we will go grab it. There are usually a lot of lanes open so we can wait and chit-chat with the guest. Or if it is busy we finish that transaction and tell them to wait at Photo for said items/s.  It is just takes a a minute or two.



This is not reality.  Who's chit chatting with the guest while the cashier is running around getting the items?  If the item is in the back part of the store, how can it possibly take 120 seconds or less while the cashier looks for something in an area he or she is not familiar with?


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 25, 2018)

Guests who come to SCO, stare at the "scan an item to begin" message for a whole minute, start touching the screen and ignore the sweet voice that reiterates the same instruction, and flags me down to ask what to do.
Guests who come to SCO and hand me their stuff and go, "you do it, I'm in a hurry." Fuck you; go to an actual lane!
Guests who leave their hangers at SCO on the register bed instead of THE HUGE RED FUCKING BIN WITH A PICTURE OF A HANGER ON IT.
Guests at regular lanes who empty their hand basket onto the belt and then throw the basket under the belt or put it on top of the soda fridge.
Guests at SCO who won't move out of in front of the register when I approach them to clear the error message or check their ID for alcohol. Sure, Frank, let me just type my shit from four feet away.


----------



## Times Up (Jul 25, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> Guests at regular lanes who empty their hand basket onto the belt and then throw the basket under the belt or put it on top of the soda fridge.



At least they empty their baskets!  I'm short and it's really quite difficult to reach up and over the side of the stuffed basket to get everything out.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 25, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> At least they empty their baskets!  I'm short and it's really quite difficult to reach up and over the side of the stuffed basket to get everything out.


Yeah, those who don't empty it are really lazy. Same goes for people who buy totes/hampers/trash cans/etc.

A few days ago, some dude bought a ton of school supplies. Erasers, pens, pencils, small stuff that fit inside the totes we sell in the Bullseye's Playground (dollar section), which he filled with the aforementioned items.
He's on his phone, doesn't even respond to my, "have you heard of Target Red?" spiel at all, so I start scanning the items in the first tote, set them to the side, then take the tote and put it in the bag and stack the items inside the tote (now inside the bag). Figured, hey, this will make it look neat and gives the bag a nice shape and all, and it takes me no extra effort.

Get to the end, 6 or 7 totes later. I total the transaction, announce the total, he finally looks up from his idiotphone, and looks at the belt frantically. "Where are the bins?"
- 'In the bags with the items.'
- "I do not want the bins. They are just for shopping."
- (internal long sigh followed by best attempt to ensure facial expression isn't reflective of frustration); take the totes out and leave the items in the bag; void all the totes
- "Can you double-bag these all?"
- (longer, internal sigh) 'Sure.'


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 25, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> Guests who come to SCO, stare at the "scan an item to begin" message for a whole minute, start touching the screen and ignore the sweet voice that reiterates the same instruction, and flags me down to ask what to do.
> Guests who come to SCO and hand me their stuff and go, "you do it, I'm in a hurry." Fuck you; go to an actual lane!
> Guests who leave their hangers at SCO on the register bed instead of THE HUGE RED FUCKING BIN WITH A PICTURE OF A HANGER ON IT.
> Guests at regular lanes who empty their hand basket onto the belt and then throw the basket under the belt or put it on top of the soda fridge.
> Guests at SCO who won't move out of in front of the register when I approach them to clear the error message or check their ID for alcohol. Sure, Frank, let me just type my shit from four feet away.


Lol for 2 I say I’m sorry, I have to watch all these to make sure no errors pop up. A team member at a lane would be happy to ring you up. 
4 at my store we encourage guests to put the baskets at the end of the belt by the coolers


----------



## HiddenPenguin (Jul 25, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> Guests at SCO who won't move out of in front of the register when I approach them to clear the error message or check their ID for alcohol. Sure, Frank, let me just type my shit from four feet away.


 This! 

Oh Frank...


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 25, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> Guests who leave their hangers at SCO on the register bed instead of THE HUGE RED FUCKING BIN WITH A PICTURE OF A HANGER ON IT.



We don't have any of those bins at the moment. Guests kept ramming into them with carts or dropping 35 lb tubs of kitty litter on them, and they're all broken.  We've gotten replacements a couple times, so I suspect the outage is temporary.


----------



## Switch23 (Jul 25, 2018)

me standing at a checklane:
"hey you look bored/need something to do"


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 25, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> We don't have any of those bins at the moment. Guests kept ramming into them with carts or dropping 35 lb tubs of kitty litter on them, and they're all broken.  We've gotten replacements a couple times, so I suspect the outage is temporary.


The new translucent plastic ones are much less susceptible to damage


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 25, 2018)

Yeah, but not immune. The most recent batch were the translucent ones.


----------



## ThreeCreeks (Jul 25, 2018)

1. Guest who let their kids run wild and destroy an isle that was just zoned
2. Guest who pick up and item and then drop it wherever the hell they want when they change their minds. 
3. The ones who go “Are you sure?” after I confirm with my device that we don’t have anymore in the back. Yeah, I’m sure. 
4. The ones who bitch about boxes in the isle. How the f do they think stuff gets on the shelf? 
5. Oh you’re pushing a 500lb pallet of La Croix? Let me stop you to ask you a ridiculous question and watch you struggle to get going again 
6. Oh you want me to move my cart so you can get by with that pallet? Nope. I’ll chill here in the middle of the isle until my reunion is over. 
7. The ones who stare at a full shelf of the SAME item and aren’t sure which one to get. 

I could go on and on. Customer service isn’t my strong point.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 25, 2018)

Switch23 said:


> me standing at a checklane:
> "hey you look bored/need something to do"



O. M. G. YES! Shut up! Just as annoying as the "LOL it must be free!" barcode failure joke.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 25, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> O. M. G. YES! Shut up! Just as annoying as the "LOL it must be free!" barcode failure joke.


My bad.  Sometimes on my way past I will say "Bored?" when the SCO has a glazed look in their eyes.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 25, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> My bad.  Sometimes on my way past I will say "Bored?" when the SCO has a glazed look in their eyes.



The self-checkout thousand yard stare.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 25, 2018)

SCO has to be one of the circles of hell.  Standing all day in one spot, nothing to do with your hands, only walking distance is a teeny circle, and having to watch multiple people at once struggle with the computer, trying to decide if they need help, if they need to be left alone, if they are trying to be sneaky, if they are trying to cause a distraction to pull your vision from someone else.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 25, 2018)

I actually do walk a lot when I'm at SCO. Even if it's just pacing between the four terminals. But if there's a lull in guests (yes, it happens on occasion), I'm over in the dreaded Playground working out a pull, reshop or zoning, or I'm putting away carts that guests dump just at  the end of the SCO area.


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 25, 2018)

In my cashier days I vastly preferred hearing "you look bored" and "haha it must be free" over "REEEEEEEE WHY THE FUCK DON'T YOU HAVE (ITEM) IN STOCK THIS IS BULLSHIT REEEEEEEE!!!!!!!". I'll take the first two every fuckin day.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 26, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> In my cashier days I vastly preferred hearing "you look bored" and "haha it must be free" over "REEEEEEEE WHY THE FUCK DON'T YOU HAVE (ITEM) IN STOCK THIS IS BULLSHIT REEEEEEEE!!!!!!!". I'll take the first two every fuckin day.


And here I thought I wanted to go hardlines/softlines. Okay, I'll stay up front scanning my life away lol


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 26, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> And here I thought I wanted to go hardlines/softlines. Okay, I'll stay up front scanning my life away lol



The reeeeeing was front end though. As a cashier you’re usually the last person they interact with on their way out, so that means you’re the most likely to hear about it from pissed off people.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 26, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> The reeeeeing was front end though. As a cashier you’re usually the last person they interact with on their way out, so that means you’re the most likely to hear about it from pissed off people.


That's why I don't ask them, "did you find everything okay/that you were looking for?"


----------



## Times Up (Jul 26, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> That's why I don't ask them, "did you find everything okay/that you were looking for?"



Me neither.

I try to make small talk with the guest about their purchases.  Pet food, "Oh, what do you have, how long have you had it,etc..  Kids toys: birthday, for your child, grandchild, etc. I try to make them feel good about what they're buying.  But never, ever going to hold up the line by asking that question.  Now if the guest asks about finding an item, that's different.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 27, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Me neither.
> 
> I try to make small talk with the guest about their purchases.  Pet food, "Oh, what do you have, how long have you had it,etc..  Kids toys: birthday, for your child, grandchild, etc. I try to make them feel good about what they're buying.  But never, ever going to hold up the line by asking that question.  Now if the guest asks about finding an item, that's different.


My routine goes like this:

Guest walks up to lane: "Hello, how are you?"
Start scan-and-bag batch script (mindless_cashier.bat) and make no further communication until they are in front of me
Guest directly in front of me, make eye contact, "have you heard of Target Red?"; Wait for "yes" (great_thanks.wav); "no, shut up, I don't care" (no_problem.mp3), or "no, but tell me more because I care or because I know it's your job to try to push this shit on me and I won't fight you about it and I'll politely pretend to be interested" (this_is_how_it_works.ogg)
Silence
"Your total is <dollars_cents>"
"You saved <saved_amount> with us today."
Have a great <appropriate_dismissal_dependent_on_time_of_day>!"


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 27, 2018)

Here's another guest type that pisses me off:

Place-one-item-on-the-belt-at-a-time Sally. Because she's too busy either scanning shit for Cartwheel or just browsing her phone.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 27, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> Here's another guest type that pisses me off:
> 
> Place-one-item-on-the-belt-at-a-time Sally. Because she's too busy either scanning shit for Cartwheel or just browsing her phone.


This. I don’t mind scanning cartwheel at the belt as long as you don’t interrupt my flow. Once you start taking things out of bags or off the belt just as I am putting them in the bag I suspend the transaction and say “if you’d like to scan with cartwheel, that’s totally fine but to keep the line moving I’m going to help the next guest while you do”


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 27, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I suspend the transaction


I tried this once.
"Cannot retrieve transaction! You'll have to re-ring everything." - POS P.O.S.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 27, 2018)

Star, you probably had something age-restricted in the order. I've had that error come up if I suspend a transaction that has either alcohol or drain cleaner in it.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 27, 2018)

Drano is age restricted?


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 27, 2018)

Some of it is, at least in my state.  The multi-packs and the Up&Up brand don't always ask for ID.  

So are certain cold medicines, compressed air that you use to clean computers,  spray paint, and stop-smoking patches and gums.


----------



## Times Up (Jul 28, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Some of it is, at least in my state.  The multi-packs and the Up&Up brand don't always ask for ID.
> 
> So are certain cold medicines, compressed air that you use to clean computers,  spray paint, and stop-smoking patches and gums.



Add rubber cement (glue).


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 28, 2018)

And fireworks. Even those stupid pop-its.


----------



## MoreForLess (Jul 28, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I just always start every conversation with
> 
> Hi! How can I help you?
> 
> Or something like that to get them to talk



The thing is I’ve asked it that way on multiple occasions and all I get is a dead stare and an item drop on the counter.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 29, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> "Cannot retrieve transaction! You'll have to re-ring everything." - POS P.O.S.



If you scan the suspend slip a second time it usually works.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 29, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> If you scan the suspend slip a second time it usually works.


I did but nope ☹️


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jul 29, 2018)

MoreForLess said:


> The thing is I’ve asked it that way on multiple occasions and all I get is a dead stare and an item drop on the counter.



Same thing happens with me.  I'll ask again until I get an answer


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 30, 2018)

When someone comes up to your counter, plops their bag full of stuff down, sighs, then proceeds to spend the next 3+ minutes thumbing through their purse and wallet looking for the receipt without saying a single word  am I the only one who makes sure I have everything i need before I even get out of the car????

And then trying to speed up the process by saying “if you paid with a card we can look it up using that instead so you don’t have to look for the receipt” and they just mumble “I have the receipt somewhere...” and keep slowly looking


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 30, 2018)

Guests who don't have any organizational skills whatsoever and mix their produce, chemicals, meats, clothes, home items, and anything else they found in the store and just throw it on the belt.

Makes bagging stuff a nightmare.

_"Can you bag all the cold stuff together?"_ – Yeah, can you *put all the cold stuff together on the belt, then, *Linda?


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 30, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> Guests who don't have any organizational skills whatsoever and mix their produce, chemicals, meats, clothes, home items, and anything else they found in the store and just throw it on the belt.
> 
> Makes bagging stuff a nightmare.
> 
> _"Can you bag all the cold stuff together?"_ – Yeah, can you *put all the cold stuff together on the belt, then, *Linda?


And these same guests throw everything into the same bag when they use SCO. I’m standing there thinking “did they really just throw that package of meat in the same bag as the kids shorts and windex?” Ewww.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 30, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> And these same guests throw everything into the same bag when they use SCO. I’m standing there thinking “did they really just throw that package of meat in the same bag as the kids shorts and windex?” Ewww.



Those are the worst. I just look at them in disgust.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 30, 2018)

Guests with a limited number of reusable bags who buy 97,000 items and expect they all fit into three bags that are already falling apart, lack the plastic insert at the bottom, and have 7 bullet-sized holes on every wall.

Then they get offended if you ask, "do you want me to put the rest in plastic?"


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 30, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> Guests with a limited number of reusable bags who buy 97,000 items and expect they all fit into three bags that are already falling apart, lack the plastic insert at the bottom, and have 7 bullet-sized holes on every wall.
> 
> Then they get offended if you ask, "do you want me to put the rest in plastic?"


On the guest side (yes, guilty) those bags are meant to hold a lot.  A couple of times the cashier has probably packed 25 pounds in one bag, definitely more than 20, and the bag held up to the challenge.  It's so much easier to carry 4 reusable bags that stand up neatly than 15 plastic bags that fall over and sometimes tear.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 30, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> On the guest side (yes, guilty) those bags are meant to hold a lot.  A couple of times the cashier has probably packed 25 pounds in one bag, definitely more than 20, and the bag held up to the challenge.  It's so much easier to carry 4 reusable bags that stand up neatly than 15 plastic bags that fall over and sometimes tear.


Yes, I do my best to pack as many items as I can in each bag, geometrically and categorically. I usually only have two or three things left over that I selectively skipped because they didn't "fit" with the item I was packing (e.g. Comet cleaner mixed in with Pillsbury cookie dough because I guess they're both cardboard canisters with metal lids????). They'll be like, "oh, I'll _*MAKE*_ them fit!"

Fine, your bag, your problem. I just don't want to get talked to for packing your chemicals with your food per that training.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hope you're not at my store then.  There are times that space is at a premium and if the cashier can't/won't put it in then I can't take it.  I doubt that out of 7 billion people in the world that I'm the only one who has to worry about space.  Some people have to take the bus or walk home after shopping, meaning that bag number is very, very important.  People often have reasons they feel like they shouldn't be made to share to a stranger for needing to limit bag count.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 30, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Hope you're not at my store then.  There are times that space is at a premium and if the cashier can't/won't put it in then I can't take it.  I doubt that out of 7 billion people in the world that I'm the only one who has to worry about space.  Some people have to take the bus or walk home after shopping, meaning that bag number is very, very important.  People often have reasons they feel like they shouldn't be made to share to a stranger for needing to limit bag count.



I'm not asking that they give me an explanation as to why they only brought _x-_number of bags for _y-_number of items. What I'm saying is that sometimes guests buy a little more than their bags can realistically handle. I make the effort to stuff all the things in the bags they've given me, but I also won't proactively put your new blouse in the same bag as your strawberries along with your Drano. I am trying to be safe for them and the Spot.

I've walked home with grocery bags too. I get it. But there's no reason to be pissy at the horrendous suggestion that you take an extra bag. Just say, "no, thanks, I'll make room for it here" and move it.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jul 30, 2018)

I was pushing in shoes today when a mother and her daughter came in to browse. I greeted them and continued working. I would say the mother was late 20's early 30's. The girl about 7 or 8. After listening to the way the "mother' was speaking to her child, I actually had to leave the area. I could not trust myself to keep my mouth shut. Definitely should not be a parent. I am not a parent and I know how to talk to a child. Makes me sad for that little girl.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 30, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> What I'm saying is that sometimes guests buy a little more than their bags can realistically handle.



Short of a fragile item like eggs, that would have to be a LOT of stuff. One bag can handle 2 gallons of milk, 3 blocks of cheese, 4 bags of frozen vegetables, 2 containers of lunchmeat and a container of sour cream. That's four plastic bags of groceries.


----------



## Times Up (Jul 30, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> Guests with a limited number of reusable bags who buy 97,000 items and expect they all fit into three bags that are already falling apart, lack the plastic insert at the bottom, and have 7 bullet-sized holes on every wall.
> 
> Then they get offended if you ask, "do you want me to put the rest in plastic?"




I don't even ask.  If they don't like that I've started using plastic, they will start rebagging their purchases on their own.  I also don't try to group their like grocery items together if they didn't do that on the belt.  If it wasn't important for them to do it, now is not the time for me to start a scavenger hunt to do it.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 30, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Short of a fragile item like eggs, that would have to be a LOT of stuff. One bag can handle 2 gallons of milk, 3 blocks of cheese, 4 bags of frozen vegetables, 2 containers of lunchmeat and a container of sour cream. That's four plastic bags of groceries.


Very true, when the bags they give you are large enough for them. But not every guest brings bags as large as you're describing. I do my best to stuff the bags with like items. It works out 97% of the time, for me at least.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 30, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> I don't even ask.  If they don't like that I've started using plastic, they will start rebagging their purchases on their own.  I also don't try to group their like grocery items together if they didn't do that on the belt.  If it wasn't important for them to do it, now is not the time for me to start a scavenger hunt to do it.


I had one today give me the bags at the end because he was busy on his phone. Made me un-sack everything. I went home pissed.


----------



## Stuff2 (Jul 31, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> And these same guests throw everything into the same bag when they use SCO. I’m standing there thinking “did they really just throw that package of meat in the same bag as the kids shorts and windex?” Ewww.





starmaster1000 said:


> Those are the worst. I just look at them in disgust.


Is that really so weird? I do it all the time. I have a backpack with all the stuff I'm carrying, and everything I buy just goes in the backpack. I bag meat, clothes, books, and electronics together without a second thought.


----------



## Times Up (Jul 31, 2018)

starmaster1000 said:


> I had one today give me the bags at the end because he was busy on his phone. Made me un-sack everything. I went home pissed.


Put the filled plastic bags inside his bags.  Can't hold up the line because he's disorganized.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Aug 1, 2018)

The guests who are doing last minute gift buying.  When we don't have it in the store and it won't be available the next day with an online order.  And they're too lazy to go through the entire process of placing an order online for a different store.  Oh and let's not forget them asking if you can call the store to do a hold.  No Stacy, Target doesn't do holds anymore: you're lucky if it's held till the end of the night.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Aug 2, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Drano is age restricted?


It is an Illinois only thing.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 11, 2018)

Okay, so this is why I think that kids who are potty trained do not belong in opposite gender bathrooms.  I knew it happens, I knew it happens a lot, I just hoped to never experience it.  I'm in the stall and I saw an eyeball in the crack of the door.  I yelped and I heard a woman's voice say "What are you doing?"  The eyeball disappeared and I heard a boy's voice right outside my stall say "Nothing."  Then the woman said "You get over here right now."

So, boys do peek because they want to see partially undressed women.  Boys know it's wrong to peek, and will lie about peeking, but do it anyway.  Mothers know this but take them in anyway, because an unwilling woman being exposed to a peeping Tom is of far less importance than keeping the umbilical cord fastened tightly.

Right now I hate every damned guest that takes boys into the women's room.  And I hope that every damn one of them gets peeked at while partially undressed so they know how it feels when other people have to put up with their spawn.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 12, 2018)

When they bring something up to guest service and say “I want to exchange this.” I go ahead and do the return and ask them if they want it back on their card etc. “no I want to exchange it.” “Okay well I would need the item you’re exchanging it for” “oh I didn’t know I needed it.” How the fuck am I supposed to exchange for something that’s not up here and I have no clue what it is?


----------



## CoolLife24 (Aug 12, 2018)

i Can’t stand when I’m helping a guest and another guest asks for help as I’m in the middle of helping another guest! Also the guests that bring in other store shopping carts for their pets! And plus to all the guests that think it’s ok to bring in rowdy pets and then claim there emotional service pets!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 12, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> When they bring something up to guest service and say “I want to exchange this.” I go ahead and do the return and ask them if they want it back on their card etc. “no I want to exchange it.” “Okay well I would need the item you’re exchanging it for” “oh I didn’t know I needed it.” How the fuck am I supposed to exchange for something that’s not up here and I have no clue what it is?


I usually just say “so I can either return it for you and you can buy it like normal or you can take it with you find the one you want and bring it back here”


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 12, 2018)

CoolLife24 said:


> Also the guests that bring in other store shopping carts for their pets! And plus to all the guests that think it’s ok to bring in rowdy pets and then claim there emotional service pets!



Contact the LOD. "Service animal" and "emotional support animal" are legally two different things. Emotional support animals are not guaranteed entry and are legally treated like pets when it comes to accompanying an owner inside. Plus if a service animal does behave in a disruptive manner the service animal can legally be kicked out of the business.

Also, since you said pets instead of dogs, only dogs and horses can be service animals so any other species can be kicked out even if "service animal" is claimed. And businesses forget that a second question can legally be asked - what is the animal trained to do. Psychiatric service animals, like all service animals, are trained to do something not inherent to their nature. Emotional support animals do things to calm that any other pet would. That second question can weed out the fakers.


----------



## HiddenPenguin (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Times Up (Aug 12, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I usually just say “so I can either return it for you and you can buy it like normal or you can take it with you find the one you want and bring it back here”



I think that's a good way to handle that.  We don't want guests walking in with stuff and heading to the sales floor without alerting us.  Makes it too easy for shop lifters to grab 2 of an item and say they're doing an exchange (even if it's a no receipt one).


----------



## CoolLife24 (Aug 12, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Contact the LOD. "Service animal" and "emotional support animal" are legally two different things. Emotional support animals are not guaranteed entry and are legally treated like pets when it comes to accompanying an owner inside. Plus if a service animal does behave in a disruptive manner the service animal can legally be kicked out of the business.
> 
> Also, since you said pets instead of dogs, only dogs and horses can be service animals so any other species can be kicked out even if "service animal" is claimed. And businesses forget that a second question can legally be asked - what is the animal trained to do. Psychiatric service animals, like all service animals, are trained to do something not inherent to their nature. Emotional support animals do things to calm that any other pet would. That second question can weed out the fakers.


Ok cool thanks for the info!


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 12, 2018)

Tessa120 said:


> Also, since you said pets instead of dogs, *only dogs and horses can be service animals *so any other species can be kicked out even if "service animal" is claimed.


One of our guests is a paraplegic & has a Capuchin monkey as a service animal.
I had to intercede one day when a woman & her kids kept wanting to 'pet the monkey' despite the guest's protests.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 12, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> One of our guests is a paraplegic & has a Capuchin monkey as a service animal.
> I had to intercede one day when a woman & her kids kept wanting to 'pet the monkey' despite the guest's protests.




ADA Requirements: Service Animals - https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm
Read the first bullet point under overview. Dogs are legally the only species that are recognized as service animals and therefore are the only species that get ADA accommodation. There is a blurb at the bottom about miniature horses, but that is it, legally.

Edit: The law also requires a leash or harness. Puddles in a cart is a violation of law. Talk to the LOD about that too.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 12, 2018)

Capuchin had a proper service vest on, had a long leash & he retrieved small items from shelves or racks for her, riding on her shoulder as they went from aisle to aisle.
She operated her chair with a blowpipe.
Seeing how this occurred in 2008, I would hope they grandfathered her service animal since Capuchins out-live dogs by ten years or more.


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Aug 13, 2018)

When I open electronics and a bunch of older people ask me when target mobile comes in. The sign says 10am. I say 10am. They get pissed at me and make comments and tell me they are coming back.
At 9:59am some oldies come back to yell at me that target mobile isn't there and they neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed their phone looked at.
Target mobile person comes in at 10:03 and guest berates them for being "EXTREMELY LATE" and that they are never coming back to target again. 

When a guest asks if you know where X is and you say it's "over on the other side of the store" and they get pissed that they have to walk "an eternity". 

Those dickhole guests who come to electronics to return/exchange shit thinking it is Guest Service. When I say "sorry, I can't do that here" they get mad and ask why.

When buddyguy comes in to get 8 iPad Pro 128GBs at 10pm with a stolen credit card and I ask for their ID to match to the card. They get highly offended, asking why I'm acting shady and get loud. I call AP and they start calling me racist.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 14, 2018)

Stand in the order pickup line when they don’t have a pickup. Even though there’s 3 different signs.


----------



## LearningTree (Aug 14, 2018)

Guests that continue shopping after store close or those guests that try to come through the unlocked exit doors (waiting for the last guests to leave before I can lock it) just to get "one thing" after store close.


----------



## PackAndCry (Aug 14, 2018)

New pet peeve:  guests who make passive aggressive comments about Plano setting an aisle/flow pushing/me pulling freight out of the back so I can set the line.  Want help?  Try asking for help like a big girl instead of loudly muttering "WELL I GUESS TODAY WASN'T THE DAY TO LOOK FOR SHAMPOO!".


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 18, 2018)

*Guest comes up with a return* 
“I don’t have the receipt but you can scan it and see that it was bought here. It’s your product.”
Okay? And? What the fuck is that gonna do?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 18, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> *Guest comes up with a return*
> “I don’t have the receipt but you can scan it and see that it was bought here. It’s your product.”
> Okay? And? What the fuck is that gonna do?


Look on my credit card you can see all my receipts on there


----------



## starfishncoffee (Aug 18, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Look on my credit card you can see all my receipts on there


*Guests sticks card in chip reader*
*As soon as it chimes* "Did it come up?"


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 18, 2018)

starfishncoffee said:


> *Guests sticks card in chip reader*
> *As soon as it chimes* "Did it come up?"


This is one of my biggest pet peeves


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 18, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Look on my credit card you can see all my receipts on there


“Let me show you my bank statement”
Tf am I gonna do with that, scan your bank app?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 18, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> “Let me show you my bank statement”
> Tf am I gonna do with that, scan your bank app?


THIS! I had a guest bring in their bank statement and was confused when I was like yeah I can’t use this. Luckily they had the card but I mean like???? Your bank statement, assuming you didn’t photoshop it, just tells me you made a purchase here. It doesn’t tell me what that purchase was.


----------



## fun at target (Aug 18, 2018)

One of the most annoying things guests do is when they ask you for something but there not near you or  looking at you.
Then when you ask if they need help they get all pissed saying they were asking you a question all this time. Like damn lady if you needed help you could at least made eye contact or something


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Aug 18, 2018)

When a guest shoots out of an aisle almost hitting me but instead of saying 'excuse me' they say "why did you walk into me?"


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 18, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> THIS! I had a guest bring in their bank statement and was confused when I was like yeah I can’t use this. Luckily they had the card but I mean like???? Your bank statement, assuming you didn’t photoshop it, just tells me you made a purchase here. It doesn’t tell me what that purchase was.


I can kinda understand the confusion though.  Each credit/debit card transaction has a unique number attached to it (authorization code), and when given the date, time and authorization code a business can match it to the sale that the card paid for.  Some bank statements list that number as part of the account transaction list.  However, not everyone in every business can pull up the sale with only that information, and that is the mistake guests are making.  The accountants at corporate could do it, though they'd probably find every reason not to due to sheer volume of transactions they'd be wading through, but the poor suffering souls at GS can't.  Likely, the guests have been trained by some business like their cable company that the authorization code is the golden piece of information for finding a transaction, and they don't realize that while paying by card is the same at their end, what happens to that data once the card enters the machine is never the same between businesses.


----------



## PackAndCry (Aug 18, 2018)

I've probably already said it but I'll say it again, I *hate *when guests think that it's appropriate to walk in front of you to "force" you to stop and help them.  Stepping in front of a panicked FFTM running with a three-tier that has an OPU that's 5min from hitting goal, or in front of a skid of infant furniture being dragged through the store, is *not *a smart move.


----------



## Pikachu Libre (Aug 19, 2018)

fun at target said:


> One of the most annoying things guests do is when they ask you for something but there not near you or  looking at you.
> Then when you ask if they need help they get all pissed saying they were asking you a question all this time. Like damn lady if you needed help you could at least made eye contact or something


Even if i manage to hear these guests I ignore them until they actually approach me and make eye contact or say something direct. That's a level of being demeaned to I won't tolerate.

If they're really really close I forgive them, but more than an aisle width's away I'll just be pretending I couldn't hear that til it comes with something resembling an "excuse me"..


----------



## JJtheJetPlane (Oct 18, 2018)

At the check lanes when guests realize they don't want something instead of handing it to me they try and hide it in the candy. Like, you don't have to be embarrassed. Not one that is super serious I just think it's funny.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Oct 18, 2018)

STOP OPENING PACKAGES

I cant sell this stuff if it's been opened


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 18, 2018)

*opens it too see what it looks like because the picture isn’t enough apparently* 
*doesnt want to buy an opened product so buys the sealed one*


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 18, 2018)

Sometimes the pictures don't show what you need to actually see. Like the controls on the back or bottom of an alarm clock because now the manufacturers don't want any of that stuff visible for some reason.

But yes, opening one and then buying a sealed one does drive me bonkers. The only potential justification I can think of is if it's a gift.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 18, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Sometimes the pictures don't show what you need to actually see. Like the controls on the back or bottom of an alarm clock because now the manufacturers don't want any of that stuff visible for some reason.


That doesn't explain underwear and socks.  You have a picture, you can touch the material, what else do you need???  Some packages are ziplock, what need is there to tear those???


----------



## JennaBeauty (Oct 31, 2018)

Oh my god waaaaay to many things
1. guests that leave whatever they don’t want shoved onto a small beauty shelf that messes up all the mascaras and knocks them down. yesterday i found a huge pack of paper plates 
2. guests that see my beauty cart from the truck and try to pull items out of it, especially the christmas ones we can’t sell until 11/4
3. when guests open nail polish and try it on. and when i say they can’t open it until they buy it because of obvious reasons, they get mad at me
4. guests that leave empty packages back on the shelf. like you might as well steal the entire item because now ap can watch the cameras depending on when the tm found it
5. when i go to pull something for them from the back and ask them to stay there, then i come back with the item and they’re nowhere to be found
6. once i found a half eaten cupcake in the toothpaste aisle. i guess they saw the oral care and decided not to finish. 
7. when i’m off the clock and have my backpack on and name tag off while shopping, and someone still tries to ask me questions
8. (this is a team member thing) when people backstock HBO1 and HBO2 in the COSM  aisle when we already have limited space and all this christmas stuff is coming in 
9. when a guest claims they saw something in stock online, and i scan it with the zebra and it says 0 on floor and 0 in back and they still demand the item. am i supposed to
make it appear out of thin air?


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 31, 2018)

Teenagers that run around sporting goods throwing balls around and being disruptive/destructive. This isn’t a playground! Get off my lawn!


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 31, 2018)

JennaRaenee said:


> 3. when guests open nail polish and try it on. and when i say they can’t open it until they buy it because of obvious reasons, they get mad at me



I feel your pain.  "Why can't I try on underwear?  I'll leave my underwear on underneath, so what's the big deal?  How am I supposed to know if it fits without trying it on?"



JennaRaenee said:


> 7. when i’m off the clock and have my backpack on and name tag off while shopping, and someone still tries to ask me questions



When a red shirt is unavoidable I just say "I'm sorry, I'm off the clock, but if you go to GS you can get help" and then keep on walking without waiting for a response.  Mostly these days though I wear an outerwear tank top under my work shirt and simply remove my work shirt and shop in the tank top.



JennaRaenee said:


> 9. when a guest claims they saw something in stock online, and i scan it with the zebra and it says 0 on floor and 0 in back and they still demand the item. am i supposed to
> make it appear out of thin air?



I tell the person that it could be an issue that the tag (packaging) got separated from the item and the electronic tag is still telling the computer the long gone inventory is still here, or that the item could be in another guest's cart at that moment, or it's been purchased today and the computer hasn't caught up.  No one has protested beyond that because I have offered reasonable explanations for why target.com has incorrect information.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 31, 2018)

“I want this top but it’s missing its tag so I brought this one up that’s a totally different size to scan instead.”

And this is why our online inventory is screwed up. If you scan the tag for that large top but take the size small home our inventory will say we still have a small in stock. How can you not understand that basic concept? Guests do this with the sodas at sco also. They scan the Pepsi 4 times even though they have two Pepsi, a ginger ale and a Rootbeer.


----------



## JennaBeauty (Oct 31, 2018)

one more for beauty. guests will open makeup that has a plastic seal on it, swatch the color, then put back the open makeup. i still have to defect it out


----------



## blitzsofttm (Oct 31, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> “I want this top but it’s missing its tag so I brought this one up that’s a totally different size to scan instead.”
> 
> And this is why our online inventory is screwed up. If you scan the tag for that large top but take the size small home our inventory will say we still have a small in stock. How can you not understand that basic concept? Guests do this with the sodas at sco also. They scan the Pepsi 4 times even though they have two Pepsi, a ginger ale and a Rootbeer.



Also this messes up returns as well because we're gonna go for the number on the item if it's a Target brand.  If not then easiest way is to use Zebra, but we'll pause when we realize sizes aren't jiving


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 31, 2018)

I hate it when guests spawn camp by the TMSC door and grab me right as I’m about to duck in and clock out 5 minutes before hitting compliance


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 31, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> I hate it when guests spawn camp by the TMSC door and grab me right as I’m about to duck in and clock out 5 minutes before hitting compliance


Pew pew!!


----------



## RightArm (Oct 31, 2018)

That guest on the phone:

Me:  Thank you for calling Target, how may I help you?
Guest:  I wanted to check and see if you have  costume in stock.
Me:  Which costume can I help you find?
Guest:  (proceeds to give me the dpci)
Me:  (looks up dpci)  Give me a moment and I'll see if we have that costume.

So I put the guest on hold, got someone in Hardlines to walk over to seasonal to see if we have said costume.  I am told we have four.

Me:  Ma'am are you still there?
Guest:  Yes
Me:  We have four of those costumes on the floor in the size you indicated.
Guest:  Can you check another costume for me?

So I have to get back on the walkie and call that hardlines TM to go back to seasonal.  We check for second costume and find we have one or two and BEFORE I can get off the phone ...

Guest:  Can you check one more costume for me?

Srsly?  At this point the hardlines TM informs me (guest is on hold) that she will stay in seasonal until the guest releases us both.  *sigh*  And after all that she wants me to put it on hold and I explain to her our hold policy and tell her holds can only be placed online and she tells me she tried and I apologize and inform her that it's because it is the night of Halloween and it is a first come first serve basis......... I wanted to reach through the phone at that point and strangle her.

I cannot stand guests who proceed to give you a laundry list of items they want checked ONE at a time.  -_-


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 31, 2018)

On the plus side, she actually had DPCI numbers to search.


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 31, 2018)

If a guest asks me to search a specific DPCI that they've taken the time to write down, I always ask if they're a TM or former TM and the answer is yes 98% of the time


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 31, 2018)

RightArm said:


> I cannot stand guests who proceed to give you a laundry list of items they want checked ONE at a time.  -_-



Two is okay.  Three is where I use every bit of southern charm I absorbed while living in that hellish area and nicely tell them that due to the length of their list it would be best if they came in personally to look at the options so that we can provide them with the best guest service possible, and I repeat it over and over and over as answers to any further comments or questions until they give up.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 2, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> If a guest asks me to search a specific DPCI that they've taken the time to write down, I always ask if they're a TM or former TM and the answer is yes 98% of the time



I've shown guests how to give us the DPCI by mistaking them for other stores calling, based on how they start the conversation (eg. sounding just knowledgeable enough about a specific item, and saying they were at store X). I figure I'm doing them a service with this information, and then I actually get them a useful answer. Even though we're not supposed to go into "Target jargon" with guests.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 3, 2018)

I hate it when guests scan stuff, decide they don’t want it, and put it on the endcap. Show some courtesy and put it back on the shelf.

Also, and least attempt to fold towels up after you unfold each one that’s a different color and exactly the same size.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 3, 2018)

A guest dragged out a bunch of baby bouncer and walker boxes into the aisle space, 5 total.  Would have simply been annoying but the day before another guest dragged out 9 boxes, everything from bouncers to bassinets to travel systems, and moved them all over hell's half acre.  It was not fun carrying a 45 lb box several 4 ft sections to put it back where it belonged.  Guests also take the display strollers off the shelf and leave them.  Some even take the display car seats and carry them over to the display strollers and try to fit them together, ignoring "display only".  I've even had to tell a few guests to not put their children in the display equipment, they don't seem to care about "display only" and how that means not built for safety, potentially dangerous to a child placed in it, and not fully functional.


----------



## Poofresh (Nov 3, 2018)

2 feral cats in our pfresh department.  literally saw an old lady bringing them in and petting them in her cart as she touches fruits, and vegetables in my department just last week.  I'm like..   i am not getting paid enough to bitch at this lady.  Continues to push the 5 pallets of dairy that needs to be done ASAP.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Nov 4, 2018)

Guests who try to throw their shit on the conveyor belt when my check lane light is off and I'm already finishing my last transaction before I gotta head to break/lunch. I'm closed. Go to the check lanes with their lights on or SC.

I'm gonna keep it 100 with you buddy, I'm booking it if my 5th is right around the corner and I wouldn't bat an eyelash to your ungodly screeching of complaints


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 4, 2018)

PeeFRESH said:


> 2 feral cats in our pfresh department.  literally saw an old lady bringing them in and petting them in her cart as she touches fruits, and vegetables in my department just last week.  I'm like..   i am not getting paid enough to bitch at this lady.  Continues to push the 5 pallets of dairy that needs to be done ASAP.


a) Are you sure they were feral and not her pets?  Even crazy cat ladies would take ferals to the cat food area to feed them, not the veggie area.
b) Kicking dogs out takes about a minute, kicking the cats out should only have taken the same amount of time.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Nov 11, 2018)

Guests who put their trash in the hanger bins at SCO when we have trash cans located nearby SCO kill me. Why have you forsaken me, you filthy animals.

Honestly speaking, I still feel this whenever I see guests just dump their trash anywhere in the store but the trash cans...


----------



## idkwhattodo (Nov 11, 2018)

prettydeadboy said:


> Guests who put their trash in the hanger bins at SCO when we have trash cans located nearby SCO kill me. Why have you forsaken me, you filthy animals.


This and the coupon slot!!!!! I close SCO at the end of the night and there are coupons jammed in there along with used giftcards and other small trash items like folded up receipts, gum wrappers, etc. like... it clearly does not go there.


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 11, 2018)

My store taped over the coupon slots about a year ago.


----------



## Times Up (Nov 11, 2018)

idkwhattodo said:


> This and the coupon slot!!!!!



What is this of which you speak?  Our registers won't prompt the guest to select a payment type until the SCO attendant  signs into the register and inputs the number of coupons the guest used.  The attendant then collects the coupons and puts the register back into SC mode.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Nov 11, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> What is this of which you speak?  Our registers won't prompt the guest to select a payment type until the SCO attendant  signs into the register and inputs the number of coupons the guest used.  The attendant then collects the coupons and puts the register back into SC mode.



The SCO machines do this at my store as well, but the thing is it doesn’t stop a lot of guests from slipping their coupons into the coupon slot before they press the pay button and then find out they were supposed to hold onto it or keep it aside. 

It’s not as reoccurring as it did before the system updated SCO to prompt coupon collecting, but it’s not as every now and then I wish it could have been.


----------



## Pikachu Libre (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm so sick of the shrieking giggling mobs of teenagers that ride bikes around the store and throw bouncy balls at fixtures and people. AP/TL kick them out but there's always another group, every weekend.

 I would rather listen to 50 screaming toddlers than be in the same building as them.


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 13, 2018)

I hate when you go to the backroom to get something for a guest, and when you return, they’re in a completely different location. If I can’t find them after a certain amount of time, I just put it on the shelf and hope the guest comes back to it.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 15, 2018)

Serah said:


> I'm so sick of the shrieking giggling mobs of teenagers that ride bikes around the store and throw bouncy balls at fixtures and people. AP/TL kick them out but there's always another group, every weekend.
> 
> I would rather listen to 50 screaming toddlers than be in the same building as them.



My store now has skateboards in the kids node. Who thought that was a good idea? Bad enough to have them scattered all over in sporting goods, but on a main thoroughfare? Do. Not. Get.


----------



## Shoptilyoupop (Dec 15, 2018)

I am pretty new, seasonal 18, but the one thing I can't figure people out on, is bagging. Some will want a bag for everything and will rebag the stuff I have just bagged. Then there are the nice ones, who say don't use any bags, I'll just throw it all in my purse!


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 15, 2018)

“Hi, how are you today”

“I’m just looking, thanks”


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 15, 2018)

Shoptilyoupop said:


> I am pretty new, seasonal 18, but the one thing I can't figure people out on, is bagging. Some will want a bag for everything and will rebag the stuff I have just bagged. Then there are the nice ones, who say don't use any bags, I'll just throw it all in my purse!


just bag like items together and if they don't like it let them Rebag


----------



## HelpMe (Dec 16, 2018)

So many pet peeves but biggest one this season is guests who grab a 3 tier and use it as a shopping cart, tossing out the go backs that were in it. Then yelling at me because I tell them they can't use it.


----------



## Amity (Dec 17, 2018)

When a guest double scans something at self check out.

“I only bought one, you double charged me!”

Yep. I double charged you...🙄


----------



## LUR99 (Dec 17, 2018)

Amity said:


> When a guest double scans something at self check out.
> 
> “I only bought one, you double charged me!”
> 
> Yep. I double charged you...🙄



Guest comes to Service desk with receipt and yells at me, your cashier overcharged me. I was charged 2,3 times for this item. I look at the receipt and say oh I see you used self check out but no problem I can fix it for you. Guest huffs and is mad still.


----------



## Leo47 (Dec 17, 2018)

A guest was in the OPU line so I walk up to her with my zebra and say “hi, did you have an order pickup?” (You always have to ask because 7 times out of 10 they’ll say “no, a return” even though they’re in the OPU line) and she said “well I guess I need to fucking cancel it since I ordered it and you don’t have it.” And I was like “oh yeah just go to your order details page and press cancel.” She said “well I tried that but it’s making me press a bullshit reason. I don’t need to put my reason I need my money back.” I said “well it won’t let you do it without picking one so just press the “other” option then if you don’t want to pick a reason.” She just pressed some buttons on her phone for like 2 minutes while I just stood there and then she handed me her ID. I said “what’s this for?” She said “MY ORDER.” I was like “the one you just cancelled?” “WHAT DO YOU MEAN CANCELLED I GOT AN EMAIL SAYING IT WAS READY!!!!!!!!!” I was like “I just watched you with my own eyes cancel your order because we didn’t have it???” “NO, MY OTHER ONE IM HERE FOR MY OTHER ONE WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU PLAYING WITH ME IM SO SICK OF YOUR SHIT” I was like “not once did you ever tell me about any other order, I asked if you had one and you told me you were canceling it and I watched you cancel it, how am I supposed to know what else is happening if you don’t tell me?” and she was like “if you LOOKED UP MY NAME when i HANDED YOU my ID you would SEE MY ORDER” “can I see it one more time then?” She said “oh my fucking god” and handed it to me and I typed in her name and big surprise, nothing came up. I told her nothing was coming up so I asked to see her email saying it was ready so I could type in the number. She pulls up the “action needed” email, clearly saying her order was cancelled, but I type in the order number anyways. I was like “yeah nothing comes up on here because if you read what your email says it’s telling you your order was cancelled” She was like “you’re really fucking testing me right now, give me my money back” I was like “again if you read the email it tells you how to get your money back” She was like “I’m not jumping through hoops because YOU took my money without making sure what you had, this is false advertising, you took my money because you had something in stock so I buy it and then you suddenly don’t have it and you still have my money, this is such bullshit” like going on and on and I’m like “you’re getting your money back you just have to press the buttons” and she finally did it and then was like “alright is it back in my account?” And I was like “it’s not going to appear instantly, you’re getting a refund which always takes up to 3 days.” She then ranted for like 5 more minutes and then finally walked away lmao but long story short FUCK ORDER PICKUP


----------



## blitzsofttm (Dec 21, 2018)

Leo47 said:


> A guest was in the OPU line so I walk up to her with my zebra and say “hi, did you have an order pickup?” (You always have to ask because 7 times out of 10 they’ll say “no, a return” even though they’re in the OPU line) and she said “well I guess I need to fucking cancel it since I ordered it and you don’t have it.” And I was like “oh yeah just go to your order details page and press cancel.” She said “well I tried that but it’s making me press a bullshit reason. I don’t need to put my reason I need my money back.” I said “well it won’t let you do it without picking one so just press the “other” option then if you don’t want to pick a reason.” She just pressed some buttons on her phone for like 2 minutes while I just stood there and then she handed me her ID. I said “what’s this for?” She said “MY ORDER.” I was like “the one you just cancelled?” “WHAT DO YOU MEAN CANCELLED I GOT AN EMAIL SAYING IT WAS READY!!!!!!!!!” I was like “I just watched you with my own eyes cancel your order because we didn’t have it???” “NO, MY OTHER ONE IM HERE FOR MY OTHER ONE WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU PLAYING WITH ME IM SO SICK OF YOUR SHIT” I was like “not once did you ever tell me about any other order, I asked if you had one and you told me you were canceling it and I watched you cancel it, how am I supposed to know what else is happening if you don’t tell me?” and she was like “if you LOOKED UP MY NAME when i HANDED YOU my ID you would SEE MY ORDER” “can I see it one more time then?” She said “oh my fucking god” and handed it to me and I typed in her name and big surprise, nothing came up. I told her nothing was coming up so I asked to see her email saying it was ready so I could type in the number. She pulls up the “action needed” email, clearly saying her order was cancelled, but I type in the order number anyways. I was like “yeah nothing comes up on here because if you read what your email says it’s telling you your order was cancelled” She was like “you’re really fucking testing me right now, give me my money back” I was like “again if you read the email it tells you how to get your money back” She was like “I’m not jumping through hoops because YOU took my money without making sure what you had, this is false advertising, you took my money because you had something in stock so I buy it and then you suddenly don’t have it and you still have my money, this is such bullshit” like going on and on and I’m like “you’re getting your money back you just have to press the buttons” and she finally did it and then was like “alright is it back in my account?” And I was like “it’s not going to appear instantly, you’re getting a refund which always takes up to 3 days.” She then ranted for like 5 more minutes and then finally walked away lmao but long story short FUCK ORDER PICKUP



You handled that situation like a pro.  Amazing job not losing your temper with her, or even calling up your GSA or LOD to handle her, even though you would have been in your right to do so.  No guest has the right to talk to you like that.


----------



## SoCalMama (Dec 22, 2018)

blitzsofttm said:


> You handled that situation like a pro.  Amazing job not losing your temper with her, or even calling up your GSA or LOD to handle her, even though you would have been in your right to do so.  No guest has the right to talk to you like that.


No kidding.

Some guy dropped the s-bomb and I turned my back to him and flipped on my light.  I'm not listening to that at my (former) pay rate.  I don't care enough to do that.


----------



## KirbyKirbs (Dec 22, 2018)

These "guests" must have been raised by animals.  I'm sorry they treated you that way.  No one deserves that!  I was brought up to be kind to all and aways say please and thank you.  Treat those the way you want to be treated.  I'm raising my children the same way.   They will not be entitled @ssholes.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Dec 22, 2018)

Every single guest who scan the little barcodes on the produce items at SCO will be the death of me. 

There’s a Grocery Item button for a reason fellas. Honestly speaking if I can get a dollar for the amount times people scan bananas at SCO throughout my time working here, I would have enough money to move out of my shitty apartment at this point


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 22, 2018)

prettydeadboy said:


> Every single guest who scan the little barcodes on the produce items at SCO will be the death of me.
> 
> There’s a Grocery Item button for a reason fellas. Honestly speaking if I can get a dollar for the amount times people scan bananas at SCO throughout my time working here, I would have enough money to move out of my shitty apartment at this point


report it to the email in the what’s new section, send an email of a pic of the barcode and they can update the system to autocorrect the barcode.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Dec 22, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> report it to the email in the what’s new section, send an email of a pic of the barcode and they can update the system to autocorrect the barcode.



Thanks for the info! I’ll do that when I’m come in later this evening


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 22, 2018)

prettydeadboy said:


> Thanks for the info! I’ll do that when I’m come in later this evening


be sure the pic is clear in good lighting and send the PLU (8011 banana each or 4011 banana lb) it should correct to


----------



## NikNak (Dec 22, 2018)

I think my biggest pet peeves are

1. customers come to express lanes with a mountain of items in their cart.. like honey.. this is a lane for people who want to come in and out of target
2. when customers complain we need to have baggers to make the cashier lanes go faster.... yes, we do but you are also just standing there too...
3. when customers let their kids do whatever they want at the store.. this is not the park or your house
4. Customers (older males) acting "extra" nice because i am a cute cashier... I am here to work not have a speed date..


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 19, 2019)

Guests who leave empty shopping carts in the middle of parking spaces.


----------



## RedcardReba (Jan 19, 2019)

prettydeadboy said:


> Every single guest who scan the little barcodes on the produce items at SCO will be the death of me.
> 
> There’s a Grocery Item button for a reason fellas. Honestly speaking if I can get a dollar for the amount times people scan bananas at SCO throughout my time working here, I would have enough money to move out of my shitty apartment at this point


Kroger's system works with the code.  Hence, here, guests assume outs does, too.  I can't figure out why the system scans the barcode at all.  Half the time, you aren't even trying to scan it....just trying to set it down!
In short, the system is at fault.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> Guests who leave empty shopping carts in the middle of parking spaces.


How about the guests who use SCO and then walk off with their bags but leave the shopping cart? And the guests waiting to checkout just roll their eyes as I move it out of the way.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jan 19, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> How about the guests who use SCO and then walk off with their bags but leave the shopping cart? And the guests waiting to checkout just roll their eyes as I move it out of the way.


Totally NOT restricted to SCO users.....


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> Totally NOT restricted to SCO users.....


True. I’ve had it happen at a regular register as well. But it seems to happen more often at sco.


----------



## RedDarts (Feb 24, 2019)

When guests do a Drive up when it’s pouring down rain for a bottle of shampoo . 
When they get mad that I need to card them for alcohol even if they look 42
When they hand you a stack of shirts to prevent from setting it on the belt hangers and all. Like ok I’ll juggle and do my best
When someone does a return and wants to know why the store credit is “what they paid “ 🙄
When the dang Kodak machine isn’t working and the guest blames you for it even tho you have nothing to do with the dang Kodak machine 
When I’m stocking bullseye and a guest stands right where I was stocking lol
I feel like I sound bitter but jeez it gets to be a lot sometimes .


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 24, 2019)

Minor point, but you could put the whole mess onto the scanning area and use the hand gizmo to scan the tags.  Alternatively you could lay glass paper/plastic bag on the belt and the clothes on top of that.


----------



## JagStar (Feb 24, 2019)

One thing that really chaps my ass is when Guests ask for things to be bagged that either a) has a perfectly good handle b) an item we could easily put a carrying strip on c) something heavy or in a box with sharp edges like cat litter or boxes of sodas.

Or I'll go through the transaction, bag all their stuff, ring their total, and get all the way to handing them a receipt before they're like "Nah, I don't need a bag" and just crumple it out or worse, drop it on the floor and walk off.

Also Parents who let Little Jimmy and Susie wander around and mess with the registers. Babysitter is not in my job description.

PS: This might sounded jaded, but Guests that compliment me is another one. After three years at Target, that gets my spidey senses tingling for a scam like nothing else.


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 25, 2019)

JagStar said:


> PS: This might sounded jaded, but Guests that compliment me is another one. After three years at Target, that gets my spidey senses tingling for a scam like nothing else.


Yep, literally every single sketchy man ever will say “wow, I like your nails” at the beginning of the conversation. Like literally 100% of the time. I’ll have 3 different guests in a day who will walk in and I’ll be like wow he looks shady and each time I’ll call him up to the desk and he’ll say “I like your nails” and then “can I return this $400 item without a receipt”


----------



## RedDarts (Feb 25, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Minor point, but you could put the whole mess onto the scanning area and use the hand gizmo to scan the tags.  Alternatively you could lay glass paper/plastic bag on the belt and the clothes on top of that.


Putting it on the scanning area is what I usually do but I still get a dirty look every now and then lol. The bag idea is actually a very good idea.


----------



## TTGOz (Feb 25, 2019)

Our FDC truck got cancelled yesterday and I had a guest looking for 1% Fair life

"I'm sorry, we're out of it, we can't get it re-stocked because our truck got cancelled due to the blizzards."
Guest: -exasperated sigh- Why? We all drove in this, why can't they? We have to every day. 

"It's really bad in Iowa and at least I understand why they had to. I wouldn't drive in this if I had to go more than ten minutes."

Guest: Whatever, they could have came.

Wasn't even an older lady!! Zero respect for our truck drivers. Unbelievable people still think like that. Between jack-knifing, sliding into a crowd of already stuck cars, injuring someone, themselves, or killing either their self or someone else, they can cancel the truck. We get our truck in from Iowa about a 130 mile drive south. There's been an image circulating around of I-35 and there's 5 inches of snow on it and it can't be plowed because the winds just keep blowing inches of snow on top. They closed almost every single interstate to and from yesterday.


----------



## Times Up (Feb 25, 2019)

TTGOz said:


> Our FDC truck got cancelled yesterday and I had a guest looking for 1% Fair life
> 
> "I'm sorry, we're out of it, we can't get it re-stocked because our truck got cancelled due to the blizzards."
> Guest: -exasperated sigh- Why? We all drove in this, why can't they?



Oh, our precious little snowflakes.    To hell with people's safety, "I want what I want when I want it."


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Feb 25, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Yep, literally every single sketchy man ever will say “wow, I like your nails” at the beginning of the conversation. Like literally 100% of the time. I’ll have 3 different guests in a day who will walk in and I’ll be like wow he looks shady and each time I’ll call him up to the desk and he’ll say “I like your nails” and then “can I return this $400 item without a receipt”


My spidey senses are up when they are really chatty and start talking about the weather.


----------



## Kielbasa (Feb 25, 2019)

Put your own damn bags in your own damn cart! It's bad enough there's 5 of you standing there watching me bag your cartful of crap, trying to balance it all on this small space. I'm not also walking around my lane to pack it. Lazy...
And the bread is with the canned goods, the frozen food is packed next to the clothing, all the heavy bottles are stuffed in 1 bag. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Kielbasa (Feb 25, 2019)

PS: This might sounded jaded, but Guests that compliment me is another one. After three years at Target, that gets my spidey senses tingling for a scam like nothing else.
[/QUOTE]

"You're too pretty to work here." 
Eewww! I'm  a middle aged woman working with a bunch of college girls, and you chose my lane? What are you up to, weirdo?  Lol


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 25, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> My spidey senses are up when they are really chatty and start talking about the weather.


Yeah, the chattier the guest, the bigger the scam coming up. Back in the day it was usually the bad check/ hot card folks...


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 25, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> My spidey senses are up when they are really chatty and start talking about the weather.


For me it’s whenever they say they recognize me/I’ve helped them before etc


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Feb 25, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> For me it’s whenever they say they recognize me/I’ve helped them before etc


I love the ones who say they just called and were told we would do the return. Ummm, I've here the whole time and never got the call.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 25, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I love the ones who say they just called and were told we would do the return. Ummm, I've here the whole time and never got the call.


Guest: Oh I spoke to a manager, they said you could just do it
me: do you remember who?
Guest: I'm not sure, didn't get their name...
me: was it _current LOD_
Guest: Yeah that was it!
me: Awesome, they're here right now let me confirm with them real quick!
Guest: oh wait I don't think it was them


----------



## JagStar (Feb 26, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Yep, literally every single sketchy man ever will say “wow, I like your nails” at the beginning of the conversation. Like literally 100% of the time. I’ll have 3 different guests in a day who will walk in and I’ll be like wow he looks shady and each time I’ll call him up to the desk and he’ll say “I like your nails” and then “can I return this $400 item without a receipt”



Yeah. When I was first starting out with Target, I got a coaching for passing a bad check because the guest got me distracted with some compliment. Guests complimenting has happened twice since then, and both times they were doing some shady shit like trying to bait and switch a phone case or trying to distract me from realizing that TV's serial number wasn't the same as the receipt. 😒


----------



## unknown (Mar 16, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> A guest was in the OPU line so I walk up to her with my zebra and say “hi, did you have an order pickup?” (You always have to ask because 7 times out of 10 they’ll say “no, a return” even though they’re in the OPU line) and she said “well I guess I need to fucking cancel it since I ordered it and you don’t have it.” And I was like “oh yeah just go to your order details page and press cancel.” She said “well I tried that but it’s making me press a bullshit reason. I don’t need to put my reason I need my money back.” I said “well it won’t let you do it without picking one so just press the “other” option then if you don’t want to pick a reason.” She just pressed some buttons on her phone for like 2 minutes while I just stood there and then she handed me her ID. I said “what’s this for?” She said “MY ORDER.” I was like “the one you just cancelled?” “WHAT DO YOU MEAN CANCELLED I GOT AN EMAIL SAYING IT WAS READY!!!!!!!!!” I was like “I just watched you with my own eyes cancel your order because we didn’t have it???” “NO, MY OTHER ONE IM HERE FOR MY OTHER ONE WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU PLAYING WITH ME IM SO SICK OF YOUR SHIT” I was like “not once did you ever tell me about any other order, I asked if you had one and you told me you were canceling it and I watched you cancel it, how am I supposed to know what else is happening if you don’t tell me?” and she was like “if you LOOKED UP MY NAME when i HANDED YOU my ID you would SEE MY ORDER” “can I see it one more time then?” She said “oh my fucking god” and handed it to me and I typed in her name and big surprise, nothing came up. I told her nothing was coming up so I asked to see her email saying it was ready so I could type in the number. She pulls up the “action needed” email, clearly saying her order was cancelled, but I type in the order number anyways. I was like “yeah nothing comes up on here because if you read what your email says it’s telling you your order was cancelled” She was like “you’re really fucking testing me right now, give me my money back” I was like “again if you read the email it tells you how to get your money back” She was like “I’m not jumping through hoops because YOU took my money without making sure what you had, this is false advertising, you took my money because you had something in stock so I buy it and then you suddenly don’t have it and you still have my money, this is such bullshit” like going on and on and I’m like “you’re getting your money back you just have to press the buttons” and she finally did it and then was like “alright is it back in my account?” And I was like “it’s not going to appear instantly, you’re getting a refund which always takes up to 3 days.” She then ranted for like 5 more minutes and then finally walked away lmao but long story short FUCK ORDER PICKUP



Funniest thing I've read on a long time. The "my own eyes" part had me rolling.


----------



## NKG (Mar 16, 2019)

TTGOz said:


> Our FDC truck got cancelled yesterday and I had a guest looking for 1% Fair life
> 
> "I'm sorry, we're out of it, we can't get it re-stocked because our truck got cancelled due to the blizzards."
> Guest: -exasperated sigh- Why? We all drove in this, why can't they? We have to every day.
> ...



I went into Walmart and its nearly empty for the same reason- Blizzard. People expect the semi to plow though 5 ft of snow just so they can have soy milk and celery


----------



## TTGOz (Mar 18, 2019)

NKG said:


> I went into Walmart and its nearly empty for the same reason- Blizzard. People expect the semi to plow though 5 ft of snow just so they can have soy milk and celery





Guy was napping at the wheel, tried to tell his dispatcher he was falling asleep and didn't want to hurt anyone, got told to keep driving anyways. I think a lot of people who complain about truckers like that should just watch this video.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 18, 2019)

I am not surprised.  I did a temp stint as a receptionist at a trucking company.  Mostly stuck with the law, but definitely played a little fast and loose.  There was a new guy that stuck to the regulations even though it ate up time and the owner kept saying "He'll learn".

Sad part is they (truckers and truck companies in general) still get away with going farther than is humanly possible while following the regulations even though the DOT makes them send in their gas receipts with their log books - gas receipts that have date/time/location stamps.


----------



## GoodyNN (Mar 18, 2019)

A friend was a trucker for many years. His bosses REQUIRED the drivers to keep two books - one with their actual records and a second set that met regs. I don't know how gas receipts played into all of that.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Mar 18, 2019)

Guests that leave the cart smack dab in the middle of SCO area (During a rush) when they're done shopping. 🙄 Seems to be happening a lot lately. Like, I'm not your mother, please use your legs and walk it back to the entrance.

Guests that just randomly leave their baskets on the floor or on top of my stray basket. Really people? Our basket holder is near the entrance for a reason. For those that put them on top of the stray basket, but hesitate for 5 seconds before stacking it and walking away; If you had to hesitate, then you totally know it's not supposed to go there, but are too lazy to fix it.


----------



## NKG (Mar 18, 2019)

TTGOz said:


> Guy was napping at the wheel, tried to tell his dispatcher he was falling asleep and didn't want to hurt anyone, got told to keep driving anyways. I think a lot of people who complain about truckers like that should just watch this video.





I'm pretty sure he's an FDC driver. He looks so similar.


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 19, 2019)

When a mom and her 4 kids decide to go through (the extremely small spaced) self checkout with an entire cart full of shit so not only do you have to help them every 3 minutes of their minimum 30-minute transaction because she decided to let 2 of her kids “help” and they double-scan every other item, but the other 2 kids are standing in the middle of the area, one in front of (and blocking) a machine each, fortnite dancing while staring at themselves in the monitor the entire time and all the other guests are too polite to ask the kids to move so they can use the machine so the line builds and builds. And mom is too busy yelling at the “helping” kids to tell the other kids to stop being in everyone’s way and move. This sounds extremely specific but I promise you I experience this exact situation twice a day.


----------



## NKG (Apr 19, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> When a mom and her 4 kids decide to go through (the extremely small spaced) self checkout with an entire cart full of shit so not only do you have to help them every 3 minutes of their minimum 30-minute transaction because she decided to let 2 of her kids “help” and they double-scan every other item, but the other 2 kids are standing in the middle of the area, one in front of (and blocking) a machine each, fortnite dancing while staring at themselves in the monitor the entire time and all the other guests are too polite to ask the kids to move so they can use the machine so the line builds and builds. And mom is too busy yelling at the “helping” kids to tell the other kids to stop being in everyone’s way and move. This sounds extremely specific but I promise you I experience this exact situation twice a day.



That is the type of Karen that will complain we didn't have a lane or enough open so her little monsters were out of control by the fact she had to ring up her own items. 🙄


----------



## GoodyNN (Apr 19, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> This sounds extremely specific but I promise you I experience this exact situation twice a day.




Oh yes. All the bloody time.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 22, 2019)

A woman called today, she said she had just bought a car seat and she couldn't figure out how to install it properly in the car.  She wanted to know if we offer car seat installation.  It just boggled my mind that she would even think to ask that.  You are going to place the safety of your child whose life is supposed to be more important to you than your own into the hands of a retail worker at a big box store?  And, far second, you think the store will want to take on that kind of liability risk?


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 22, 2019)

Idk why this bothers me but when people send their children to go up to me in SCO to say “my mom needs help” lol like just press the help button or say excuse me can I have some help!


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 22, 2019)

Also ever since the card reader update, anyone else’s guests get really confused as to what to do? Like half of them will tap the “insert” part on the screen with their finger over and over and be like “it’s not doing anything.” Yes because insert means insert your card 😔


----------



## GoodyNN (Apr 22, 2019)

Yeah, I see a lot of people tapping the screen. As far as I've seen, though, people seem to figure it out pretty quickly after that.

Now if we could get them to figure out the right way to align their cards.


----------



## RedcardReba (Apr 22, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Also ever since the card reader update, anyone else’s guests get really confused as to what to do? Like half of them will tap the “insert” part on the screen with their finger over and over and be like “it’s not doing anything.” Yes because insert means insert your card 😔


Yes, it's bad design.  Lots of them hold their cards to it, like it's their phone.


----------



## Shani (Apr 25, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> When a mom and her 4 kids decide to go through (the extremely small spaced) self checkout with an entire cart full of shit so not only do you have to help them every 3 minutes of their minimum 30-minute transaction because she decided to let 2 of her kids “help” and they double-scan every other item, but the other 2 kids are standing in the middle of the area, one in front of (and blocking) a machine each, fortnite dancing while staring at themselves in the monitor the entire time and all the other guests are too polite to ask the kids to move so they can use the machine so the line builds and builds. And mom is too busy yelling at the “helping” kids to tell the other kids to stop being in everyone’s way and move. This sounds extremely specific but I promise you I experience this exact situation twice a day.


Cannot stand shit like that.
One time when I was on registers, this mombie with her two kids also decided to let them "help" with the card reader, causing issues. The guy behind her got impatient and yelled at her to control her children and stop holding up the line. She turned red and pursed her lips and looked at me like she expected me to defend her. Nope. When she was out of earshot, I thanked the guy for saying what I couldn't.


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 29, 2019)

So as you know like every guest has that “$5 off a $15 purchase” coupon and every single guest who goes through self checkout tries to scan it as a gift card and then asks me why their gift card isn’t working 🤦🏻‍♀️🤦🏻‍♀️🤦🏻‍♀️ such a long day of saying “well that’s not a gift card so you can’t pay with it, it’s a coupon so you need to press back and then back again and then scan it” over and over and over and over


----------



## NKG (Apr 29, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> A woman called today, she said she had just bought a car seat and she couldn't figure out how to install it properly in the car.  She wanted to know if we offer car seat installation.  It just boggled my mind that she would even think to ask that.  You are going to place the safety of your child whose life is supposed to be more important to you than your own into the hands of a retail worker at a big box store?  And, far second, you think the store will want to take on that kind of liability risk?



I see your point and its valid but you'd have to tell me literally no one in your store currently has kids??? I'd be happy to walk the guest though  it but explain to the guest we aren't certified and not liable if its installed incorrectly. I'd even look up how they can get it checked out by a professional that way you take care of the guest.


----------



## julyblues (Apr 29, 2019)

1. When there's a problem at SCO I'll walk over and say something like "Hey, how's it going" and they'll usually scoot to one side and tell me what happened while I put it into store mode. It drives me bonkers when guests stand right in front of the screen and continue to stare blankly at it, while I say "'scuse me" and try to put my numbers in. 

2. When it's been raining all day and guests want to chew my ear off about the carts being wet. IT'S RAINING YOU ABSOLUTE TROGLODYTE!


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 29, 2019)

NKG said:


> I see your point and its valid but you'd have to tell me literally no one in your store currently has kids??? I'd be happy to walk the guest though  it but explain to the guest we aren't certified and not liable if its installed incorrectly. I'd even look up how they can get it checked out by a professional that way you take care of the guest.


Guests come in the store claiming the team member on the phone said a sale item would be held when the team member said it couldn't be. Guests claim the team member said an open airbed could be returned when the team member said it couldn't. Walking someone through car seat installation is a very nasty can of legal worms to open. And what if the team member got it wrong? What if the parent misheard? What if a child dies because of a mistake?

Beyond that, I don't know who has kids young enough for a car seat. Other team members' personal lives is not my business, so I wouldn't know who to put on the phone.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 29, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> So as you know like every guest has that “$5 off a $15 purchase” coupon and every single guest who goes through self checkout tries to scan it as a gift card and then asks me why their gift card isn’t working 🤦🏻‍♀️🤦🏻‍♀️🤦🏻‍♀️ such a long day of saying “well that’s not a gift card so you can’t pay with it, it’s a coupon so you need to press back and then back again and then scan it” over and over and over and over


OMG THIS WITH THE CVS FLU SHOT COUPONS


----------



## NKG (Apr 29, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Guests come in the store claiming the team member on the phone said a sale item would be held when the team member said it couldn't be. Guests claim the team member said an open airbed could be returned when the team member said it couldn't. Walking someone through car seat installation is a very nasty can of legal worms to open. And what if the team member got it wrong? What if the parent misheard? What if a child dies because of a mistake?
> 
> Beyond that, I don't know who has kids young enough for a car seat. Other team members' personal lives is not my business, so I wouldn't know who to put on the phone.



This is the fuel that lights Karen's fire


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 29, 2019)

julyblues said:


> 1. When there's a problem at SCO I'll walk over and say something like "Hey, how's it going" and they'll usually scoot to one side and tell me what happened while I put it into store mode. It drives me bonkers when guests stand right in front of the screen and continue to stare blankly at it, while I say "'scuse me" and try to put my numbers in.
> 
> 2. When it's been raining all day and guests want to chew my ear off about the carts being wet. IT'S RAINING YOU ABSOLUTE TROGLODYTE!


Omg when they press remove item and then you go over there and like their entire family is surrounding the machine and you have to reach between them while typing your numbers and you say “excuse me” like 3 times and they don’t move lmao like you’re the one that called me over here 😡


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Leo47 (Apr 29, 2019)

The “shitty teen” is my favorite kind. Don’t talk to me and just get out. Lol


----------



## Llamanatee (Apr 29, 2019)

NKG said:


> I see your point and its valid but you'd have to tell me literally no one in your store currently has kids??? I'd be happy to walk the guest though  it but explain to the guest we aren't certified and not liable if its installed incorrectly. I'd even look up how they can get it checked out by a professional that way you take care of the guest.


I have a 7 month old and don’t know how to install one.  My partner did it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 29, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> I have a 7 month old and don’t know how to install one.  My partner did it.


Make an appt with your local fire dept & will install it for free.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 29, 2019)

I wish I had known that, I would have told her that.


----------



## Times Up (Apr 29, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Make an appt with your local fire dept & will install it for free.



In my area most PD and FD don't have a certified staff member.  If they do, you need to be a resident of that municipality to utilize their services.


----------



## Shani (Apr 29, 2019)

NKG said:


> I see your point and its valid but you'd have to tell me literally no one in your store currently has kids??? I'd be happy to walk the guest though  it but explain to the guest we aren't certified and not liable if its installed incorrectly. I'd even look up how they can get it checked out by a professional that way you take care of the guest.





Tessa120 said:


> Guests come in the store claiming the team member on the phone said a sale item would be held when the team member said it couldn't be. Guests claim the team member said an open airbed could be returned when the team member said it couldn't. Walking someone through car seat installation is a very nasty can of legal worms to open. And what if the team member got it wrong? What if the parent misheard? What if a child dies because of a mistake?
> 
> Beyond that, I don't know who has kids young enough for a car seat. Other team members' personal lives is not my business, so I wouldn't know who to put on the phone.



I haven't had to take a call for that area, but I've had car seat questions at times I've been stuck pushing over there. I always just got on the walkie and asked for a team member who knew something about car seats to come over.
I personally would not be comfortable with looking up something like that, especially if I don't know if the results I happen to find are going to be the best ones. I'm happy to recommend products I've actually used and thought were great, but I'm child-free and therefore will never need to know about car seats. I'd rather just ask someone who has actually used them to help the guest.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 29, 2019)

There's a big difference between answering car seat questions in baby hardlines and installing a car seat.  Information about specific car seats is either on the box or in the details of target.com, so it's just looking up the data.  Installing a car seat though...I would not be able to live with myself if I did my very best to install a car seat and it led to a baby's death because I did it wrong.  And over the phone, not a chance in hell.


----------



## Shani (Apr 29, 2019)

I've had questions regarding both. I don't get why those people don't just research that stuff on their own ahead of time. Or why they think the first person they see at Target is going to be a car seat guru.
But then it shouldn't surprise me I guess, after having one dude ask me about a breast pump his wife sent him to buy... his response to me knowing nothing about them was "but you're a woman, don't you know this stuff?"
I just try to stay away from the baby department. Too many people I feel like smacking upside the head over there.


----------



## MOPlz (Apr 29, 2019)

My #1 is ...When I'm on break, my name tag is off (Only because management says we must take it off, not b'cause it makes a difference), I'm on my cell phone, and a guest asks if I could help them. WTH?! 
2. When guest are mad that they only have the sco to use in the morning, they go to service counter and THROW their items so someone will ring it up. Not nice
3. This should really be up there with the #1's!...... When guests start to over talk you and get loud assuming getting loud means getting what they want, discounts and all. 
4. When you tell a guest the policy because you can't do what they want and they ask where it is written? We will always find the policy for you, or make you wait forever while looking for it.

Had a guest yell at me and say, "Haven't you heard that customers are always right?!" I said, yes mam I have, but we don't have customers in our stores we have guests.


----------



## Shani (Apr 29, 2019)

MOPlz said:


> My #1 is ...When I'm on break, my name tag is off (Only because management says we must take it off, not b'cause it makes a difference), I'm on my cell phone, and a guest asks if I could help them. WTH?!


Yeah, the name tag being off means nothing. Even if you put a coat on or something you still get stopped. Which reminds me of another rant...
I was heading to punch back in from lunch one time... this was during remodel and the office area was closed off so the only time clock we had was in the back. I had a different colored sweater on, name tag off, purse in hand, bottle of soda in hand... could not have been more obvious I wasn't currently working. And this asshole standing by electronics spots me and calls out "hey you, come here, I need help, why isn't anyone working over here?" I said sorry, I'm on lunch, not sure where electronics person was, etc. (Turned out they were in the back getting help grabbing a large TV for another guest) So he yells "can we GET someone over here?!" I told the guy, again, I was still on lunch but I'd send someone over as soon as I could. "Oh yeah, you just go on and enjoy your break there!" he hollered back.
I didn't send him any help, nor did I go back to help him. Five minutes later, page comes over the walkie calling for an LOD to electronics. I stopped the LOD on their way over and told them about the rude guest so they'd hear what actually happened.


----------



## FredPanda3 (Apr 30, 2019)

citrusapple said:


> I've had questions regarding both. I don't get why those people don't just research that stuff on their own ahead of time. Or why they think the first person they see at Target is going to be a car seat guru.
> But then it shouldn't surprise me I guess, after having one dude ask me about a breast pump his wife sent him to buy... his response to me knowing nothing about them was "but you're a woman, don't you know this stuff?"
> I just try to stay away from the baby department. Too many people I feel like smacking upside the head over there.


One person actually asked me if I knew anything about the medicine over there...and had the nerve to be upset when I told them I didn't, even though they found me in the shoe department.


----------



## FredPanda3 (Apr 30, 2019)

citrusapple said:


> I've had questions regarding both. I don't get why those people don't just research that stuff on their own ahead of time. Or why they think the first person they see at Target is going to be a car seat guru.
> But then it shouldn't surprise me I guess, after having one dude ask me about a breast pump his wife sent him to buy... his response to me knowing nothing about them was "but you're a woman, don't you know this stuff?"
> I just try to stay away from the baby department. Too many people I feel like smacking upside the head over there.


There's never anyone in that zone that can help guests and it sucks, some older TMs still call softlines team members to help over there, that hasn't been considered a soft lines zone in years.


----------



## Shani (Apr 30, 2019)

FredPanda3 said:


> There's never anyone in that zone that can help guests and it sucks, some older TMs still call softlines team members to help over there, that hasn't been considered a soft lines zone in years.


Our baby person is great with helping over there, but they are super part-time. Nobody else is over there to answer questions when they aren't.
I asked them if they got a lot of car seat questions and they said they do, and their response to the guests is that they have to read the directions cause they are all different. Apparently, there's also somewhere you can go in our city where someone will check to see if you have your car seat installed properly, so they tell them about that too.

As for the medicine... um, why don't they discuss it with their kid's doctor if they have questions instead of expecting a random retail employee to know about it?


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 30, 2019)

citrusapple said:


> As for the medicine... um, why don't they discuss it with their kid's doctor if they have questions instead of expecting a random retail employee to know about it?



A lot of the stuff is identical to the stuff in the pharmacy area, just different dosage strengths and different non-active ingredients.  And it is worth asking general questions as just about everyone has used Tylenol or baby oil at some point.  One woman wanted cleaning wipes safe to use on her baby's toys, not rocket science to suggest pacifier wipes or breast pump cleaning wipes since those are meant for things that go in babies' mouths.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 30, 2019)

Used to be the fire depts in our city would check to see if your kid's seat was properly installed.


----------



## Fluttervale (Apr 30, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Guests come in the store claiming the team member on the phone said a sale item would be held when the team member said it couldn't be. Guests claim the team member said an open airbed could be returned when the team member said it couldn't. Walking someone through car seat installation is a very nasty can of legal worms to open. And what if the team member got it wrong? What if the parent misheard? What if a child dies because of a mistake?
> 
> Beyond that, I don't know who has kids young enough for a car seat. Other team members' personal lives is not my business, so I wouldn't know who to put on the phone.



Usually your local police and fire departments are happy to set up car seats.


----------



## Times Up (Apr 30, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> A lot of the stuff is identical to the stuff in the pharmacy area, just different dosage strengths and different non-active ingredients.  And it is worth asking general questions as just about everyone has used Tylenol or baby oil at some point.  One woman wanted cleaning wipes safe to use on her baby's toys, not rocket science to suggest pacifier wipes or breast pump cleaning wipes since those are meant for things that go in babies' mouths.



I wouldn't have thought of those options to be honest.  Or, the guest could read the package.  Other than to hold Karen's hand there really be isn't any reason the guest can't/shouldn't read the package herself.


----------



## Shani (Apr 30, 2019)

PassinTime said:


> I wouldn't have thought of those options to be honest.  Or, the guest could read the package.  Other than to hold Karen's hand there really be isn't any reason the guest can't/shouldn't read the package herself.


Exactly.


----------



## Tessa120 (Apr 30, 2019)

That lady wasn't a Karen. She wanted something to clean toys that was safe for babies. She was looking for disinfectant wipes. Thinking of wipes that clean pacifiers or breast pumps is problem solving by someone who knows store inventory and considers that babies chew on toys.


----------



## Times Up (Apr 30, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> That lady wasn't a Karen. She wanted something to clean toys that was safe for babies. She was looking for disinfectant wipes. Thinking of wipes that clean pacifiers or breast pumps is problem solving by someone who knows store inventory and considers that babies chew on toys.



Like I said, I wouldn't have thought of those options.


----------



## jackandcat (May 1, 2019)

Complain about not getting a gift card when their purchase is a few pennies short of required, or they buy a brand item that is excluded from the promo.


----------



## blitzsofttm (May 10, 2019)

People coming to Guest Service for a gift card.  Then they have the audacity to roll their eyes at me when I tell them I only have our generic promo ones here.  The registers are like... 5 feet away Karen.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 10, 2019)

blitzsofttm said:


> People coming to Guest Service for a gift card.  Then they have the audacity to roll their eyes at me when I tell them I only have our generic promo ones here.  The registers are like... 5 feet away Karen.


I always say “I have these kinda lame flimsy ones here or you can go to the lanes and grab a real one” usually they just take my flimsy one. Technically though those are ONLY for free GC promos and returns, they’re not supposed to be outright sold... but there’s nothing stopping you from selling it like normal


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 11, 2019)

blitzsofttm said:


> People coming to Guest Service for a gift card.  Then they have the audacity to roll their eyes at me when I tell them I only have our generic promo ones here.  The registers are like... 5 feet away Karen.


We keep a small amount of various GC at our service desk for this reason.  If they don’t like what we have I tell them they can go to a checklane.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 11, 2019)

Frontlanegirl said:


> We keep a small amount of various GC at our service desk for this reason.  If they don’t like what we have I tell them they can go to a checklane.


That’s smart


----------



## blitzsofttm (May 20, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> That’s smart


Agreed


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 18, 2019)

Smh. When they never show up.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 20, 2019)

FredPanda3 said:


> There's never anyone in that zone that can help guests and it sucks, some older TMs still call softlines team members to help over there, that hasn't been considered a soft lines zone in years.


Lucky you! Softlines still owns it in my store - would love to get that monkey off our backs.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 20, 2019)

jerseygirl said:


> View attachment 7841


The Slow Talker is awful - dude I have shit to do, spit it out!

Depending on my mood, the jokester will either make me genuinely chuckle, or fake chuckle while thinking Shut up you @#$%! moron!

Kids...😳😭


----------



## refreshh (Jul 20, 2019)

As a cart attendant when I worked at target  I hate it when guest leave the restrooms messy specially when the smell is really bad as we don't even get spray to hide smell or face mask to stop smell,almost threw up from smells


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 3, 2019)

Not sure which thread to post this on. But I really can’t handle guests anymore. I feel like I go to work every day just to be bullied. The guests have gotten so mean. Every day I’m called stupid, worthless, incompetent, etc. I’ve had to go home early multiple times because I’ll have anxiety attacks and throw up because i just feel like I’m being berated the entire time I’m there. I have no self esteem anymore I feel like every single thing I do is wrong and not good enough. I can’t ever make anyone happy or do anything right it seems. I cry myself to sleep because I don’t want to go to work so bad in the mornings. I cry on the way there because I don’t want to go. I hate every single second I spend there. I don’t know what to do or to handle this because I’ll try to have a good day and it just happens again. Today a man looked me in the eyes and called me a useless piece of shit because I couldn’t find the DPCI for the shoes he was buying that didn’t have a tag. It takes EVERYTHING in me to not just walk out every. single. day. I really can’t do it anymore but I can’t quit because I have bills and if I get another job it’ll just be doing the same thing somewhere else. Right now I’m almost in tears because I just got home but I’m clopening so I can’t even relax after the day I had I have to go right back tomorrow and relive it. Idk what to do. I also feel like I’m just being a baby like wow I can’t even handle the most basic of jobs out there how am I going to do anything. I just want a job where I just do tasks and I don’t have to talk to anyone


----------



## TheProfessor (Aug 3, 2019)

Pet peeves:

Guests who open our foldable chairs (the ones that require pushing the lever), sit in them for a while, block traffic in our main aisles, and leave them out there. If I were buying that chair, I wouldn’t like the idea that someone’s bum was on it for a prolonged period of time.
Cups from Starbucks or Costco food court sitting in the aisles. I know that’s a common gripe, but that one makes me run for the nearest sink to wash my hands right away after disposing of them. Also, finding opened, consumed, and not purchased beverage containers (that we sell) at some random location in the store on some faraway shelf.
Abandoned carts or baskets, especially full of left behind would-be purchases. I hate finding them so close to the end of a closing shift.


----------



## TheProfessor (Aug 3, 2019)

A month ago, I had a shift where I was at the checklanes all day. That I don’t mind. Towards the end of my shift, I had a guest whose toddler was wailing horribly and it was that that perfect frequency/pitch/etc to grate on me and make me feel like my nerves were being  stripped away with a dull knife. I’m exaggerating, but I was very rattled. I think it distracted me and I made a small mistake on their order. After I clocked out, a heard a few more toddlers cry uncontrollably. I wondered if it was a full moon. A quick search on my phone for which phase of the moon it was showed me it wasn’t.

I bought some vanilla ice cream before going home. It felt like an ice cream evening for sure. A block from home, I wound up buying some Cutwater Moscow Mules from the liquor store. It then turned into a Moscow Mule float evening with some more of the drink to boot.


----------



## Kielbasa (Aug 3, 2019)

A guest will throw a temper tantrum over a $1 price difference, while acting all superior like I'm a lowly servant. 
Dude, I can afford that Tide. 
And I know how to read a sign too. Good luck in Illiterate, Cheapskateville!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 3, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Not sure which thread to post this on. But I really can’t handle guests anymore. I feel like I go to work every day just to be bullied. The guests have gotten so mean. Every day I’m called stupid, worthless, incompetent, etc. I’ve had to go home early multiple times because I’ll have anxiety attacks and throw up because i just feel like I’m being berated the entire time I’m there. I have no self esteem anymore I feel like every single thing I do is wrong and not good enough. I can’t ever make anyone happy or do anything right it seems. I cry myself to sleep because I don’t want to go to work so bad in the mornings. I cry on the way there because I don’t want to go. I hate every single second I spend there. I don’t know what to do or to handle this because I’ll try to have a good day and it just happens again. Today a man looked me in the eyes and called me a useless piece of shit because I couldn’t find the DPCI for the shoes he was buying that didn’t have a tag. It takes EVERYTHING in me to not just walk out every. single. day. I really can’t do it anymore but I can’t quit because I have bills and if I get another job it’ll just be doing the same thing somewhere else. Right now I’m almost in tears because I just got home but I’m clopening so I can’t even relax after the day I had I have to go right back tomorrow and relive it. Idk what to do. I also feel like I’m just being a baby like wow I can’t even handle the most basic of jobs out there how am I going to do anything. I just want a job where I just do tasks and I don’t have to talk to anyone


You are not paid enough to be insulted and called names. If guests start doing that, take a step back and call your SETL or ETL SE. target has a zero tolerance policy for workplace harrassment— coming from other TMs or guests.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 3, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Not sure which thread to post this on. But I really can’t handle guests anymore. I feel like I go to work every day just to be bullied. The guests have gotten so mean. Every day I’m called stupid, worthless, incompetent, etc. I’ve had to go home early multiple times because I’ll have anxiety attacks and throw up because i just feel like I’m being berated the entire time I’m there. I have no self esteem anymore I feel like every single thing I do is wrong and not good enough. I can’t ever make anyone happy or do anything right it seems. I cry myself to sleep because I don’t want to go to work so bad in the mornings. I cry on the way there because I don’t want to go. I hate every single second I spend there. I don’t know what to do or to handle this because I’ll try to have a good day and it just happens again. Today a man looked me in the eyes and called me a useless piece of shit because I couldn’t find the DPCI for the shoes he was buying that didn’t have a tag. It takes EVERYTHING in me to not just walk out every. single. day. I really can’t do it anymore but I can’t quit because I have bills and if I get another job it’ll just be doing the same thing somewhere else. Right now I’m almost in tears because I just got home but I’m clopening so I can’t even relax after the day I had I have to go right back tomorrow and relive it. Idk what to do. I also feel like I’m just being a baby like wow I can’t even handle the most basic of jobs out there how am I going to do anything. I just want a job where I just do tasks and I don’t have to talk to anyone


It's not a guarantee it'll be the same thing somewhere else. Every place has their own rhythm, their own high and low. Someplace else could easily have policies that lead to better customer interaction for you and whatever the not so good part is, it's not that important to you even if someone else would be driven nuts.


----------



## tholmes (Aug 3, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> I really can’t do it anymore but I can’t quit because I have bills and if I get another job it’ll just be doing the same thing somewhere else.


I'm going to second Tessa here. If you're at the point of actively hating going to work or the idea of work stresses you out, it's time to quit and find something better. 
On that note, I can guarantee that a different job will bring different types of days and interactions. Yeah, you'll still get grouchy people sometimes anywhere in retail, but Spot both expects more than their contemporaries and the customer/guest culture is entirely different. 
I ended up quitting after a breakdown I had upon getting home after a really rough night, and even though I still spent another two weeks at Spot, it made a difference even just knowing I was going to be done. Do what's best for your health and happiness, I say quit and move on to something better.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 3, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Not sure which thread to post this on. But I really can’t handle guests anymore. I feel like I go to work every day just to be bullied. The guests have gotten so mean. Every day I’m called stupid, worthless, incompetent, etc. I’ve had to go home early multiple times because I’ll have anxiety attacks and throw up because i just feel like I’m being berated the entire time I’m there. I have no self esteem anymore I feel like every single thing I do is wrong and not good enough. I can’t ever make anyone happy or do anything right it seems. I cry myself to sleep because I don’t want to go to work so bad in the mornings. I cry on the way there because I don’t want to go. I hate every single second I spend there. I don’t know what to do or to handle this because I’ll try to have a good day and it just happens again. Today a man looked me in the eyes and called me a useless piece of shit because I couldn’t find the DPCI for the shoes he was buying that didn’t have a tag. It takes EVERYTHING in me to not just walk out every. single. day. I really can’t do it anymore but I can’t quit because I have bills and if I get another job it’ll just be doing the same thing somewhere else. Right now I’m almost in tears because I just got home but I’m clopening so I can’t even relax after the day I had I have to go right back tomorrow and relive it. Idk what to do. I also feel like I’m just being a baby like wow I can’t even handle the most basic of jobs out there how am I going to do anything. I just want a job where I just do tasks and I don’t have to talk to anyone


Good god, no one should have to take abuse like that from a guest. There's absolutely no excuse for it - what kind of assholes shop at your store? I would probably call AP or a leader if anyone talked to me like that. And I would most likely be done trying to help him/her. Time to find a place that has a better class of clientele, for your own sanity and peace of mind. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Shani (Aug 3, 2019)

TheProfessor said:


> A month ago, I had a shift where I was at the checklanes all day. That I don’t mind. Towards the end of my shift, I had a guest whose toddler was wailing horribly and it was that that perfect frequency/pitch/etc to grate on me and make me feel like my nerves were being  stripped away with a dull knife. I’m exaggerating, but I was very rattled. I think it distracted me and I made a small mistake on their order. After I clocked out, a heard a few more toddlers cry uncontrollably. I wondered if it was a full moon. A quick search on my phone for which phase of the moon it was showed me it wasn’t.
> 
> I bought some vanilla ice cream before going home. It felt like an ice cream evening for sure. A block from home, I wound up buying some Cutwater Moscow Mules from the liquor store. It then turned into a Moscow Mule float evening with some more of the drink to boot.


I can't handle that sound. I have really bad sensitivities to particular sounds and screaming child is one of them.

I'm glad I work on the floor cause I can always run off to the back or the bathroom when my ears need a break.


----------



## TheProfessor (Aug 4, 2019)

citrusapple said:


> I can't handle that sound. I have really bad sensitivities to particular sounds and screaming child is one of them.
> 
> I'm glad I work on the floor cause I can always run off to the back or the bathroom when my ears need a break.



It’s a lot different hearing that on the floor. It’s still not pleasant, but at least the kid is not screaming right into your ear, which happened to me that afternoon. And I was having a great day before that.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 5, 2019)

*me slides a venti iced caramel macchiatto to @Leo47 with a hug


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 5, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> *me slides a venti iced caramel macchiatto to @Leo47 with a hug


❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 9, 2019)

Hey mom - if your small child tells you they need to go potty maybe you should take them instead of buying that one item first. I hope the fact you had to clean your kids piss off the floor in front of me and other people using the SCO’s was enough to shame you into not letting this happen again. 

Unfortunately, she left the poor kid in the cart as she left the store - so I feel sorry for whomever used that cart after her. 😣


----------



## DBZ (Aug 10, 2019)

OMG yesterday was screaming child day. I normally can tune out a screaming child as long as they are not right in front of me or behind me (that's actually worse), but last night they were ALLLLLLL crying. This one mom who was checking out in my line, looked at her kid who finished crying a couple minutes before arriving at the CL, said, "oh, you look so tired" I'm thinking, in my head, that all the kids are tired at 10 pm and maybe you would have had a better time shopping if you went a few hours ago.


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Aug 20, 2019)

DBZ said:


> OMG yesterday was screaming child day. I normally can tune out a screaming child as long as they are not right in front of me or behind me (that's actually worse), but last night they were ALLLLLLL crying. This one mom who was checking out in my line, looked at her kid who finished crying a couple minutes before arriving at the CL, said, "oh, you look so tired" I'm thinking, in my head, that all the kids are tired at 10 pm and maybe you would have had a better time shopping if you went a few hours ago.


This is EVERY day where I work.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Aug 21, 2019)

DBZ said:


> OMG yesterday was screaming child day. I normally can tune out a screaming child as long as they are not right in front of me or behind me (that's actually worse), but last night they were ALLLLLLL crying. This one mom who was checking out in my line, looked at her kid who finished crying a couple minutes before arriving at the CL, said, "oh, you look so tired" I'm thinking, in my head, that all the kids are tired at 10 pm and maybe you would have had a better time shopping if you went a few hours ago.



OMG that was our store today. The one kid I saw him hit his mom and he was about 6. I swear he was crying for about an hour while they were in the store. Then a 5 year old girl screamed at her mom that she hates her then proceeds to lay on the floor and have a temper tantrum while crying and screaming.
 It go so bad I was going to go up to them and suggest they take the little darlings home


----------



## happygoth (Aug 21, 2019)

Not to be indelicate, but I have heard some kids that sounded so hysterical that I wondered if they had some sort of developmental issues. And of course, you can hear them all over the store.

One time this boy about two years old was screaming and crying so bad he sounded possessed. It went on forever, and I could hear him from the fitting room while he and his mom were at checkout. One of my sisters happened to be in the store at the time and witnessed the debacle. She said the boy was grabbing things from his Mom's hands as she tried to put them on the counter, and was refusing to listen to her or do anything she said, all the while screaming and crying hysterically. It was like nothing I'd ever heard before.

Man, am I glad I don't have kids.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Aug 21, 2019)

When my kids were that age I told them I did not want to hear the I want or the I need. If they started to throw a tantrum and scream and yell I would leave my cart where it was and took them out of the store. When I did that I always found someone who worked there and told them sorry about the cart.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 21, 2019)

happygoth said:


> Not to be indelicate, but I have heard some kids that sounded so hysterical that I wondered if they had some sort of developmental issues. And of course, you can hear them all over the store.



Been there, done that.  And of course meltdowns that are a pain response to something that doesn't bother neurotypical folks can look a lot like a willful tantrum, so of course you get the judgers and the haters.



Marvin Martian said:


> When my kids were that age I told them I did not want to hear the I want or the I need. If they started to throw a tantrum and scream and yell I would leave my cart where it was and took them out of the store. When I did that I always found someone who worked there and told them sorry about the cart.



Now that I've worked in retail, I think that's a pretty terrible thing to do.  You're teaching your kid that it's okay to just leave a mess for others to clean up.  If there's cold stuff, you're teaching your kid that vandalism is okay, since the cold stuff will have to be tossed.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 21, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Been there, done that.  And of course meltdowns that are a pain response to something that doesn't bother neurotypical folks can look a lot like a willful tantrum, so of course you get the judgers and the haters.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've worked in retail, I think that's a pretty terrible thing to do.  You're teaching your kid that it's okay to just leave a mess for others to clean up.  If there's cold stuff, you're teaching your kid that vandalism is okay, since the cold stuff will have to be tossed.



No, kids don't think like that. When a little girl wants an LOL and mom says no, she screams. If you stay in the store, the kid thinks there is still a chance. By leaving, the kid learns the boundary. Screaming means leaving the store where there is a chance she will get that stupid toy.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 21, 2019)

There was once this kid who we had to call a code yellow for. Once his mom found him she was pissed that he ran off and made him stay in the cart for the rest of the time that she shopped. This child HOWLED the entire time because he wanted to be able to walk. Like I swear I have never heard such a loud, ear piercing, scream in my entire life and the entire store could hear it. She decided to go through my side self-checkout and I couldn’t even hear myself think. She was just scanning her stuff not paying any attention to him and everyone was staring and he was just screaming and screaming and this middle aged woman at the machine across from her turns around and goes “CAN YOU PLEASE SHUT THAT KID UP!” And the mom spins around and goes “HE’S AUTISTIC YOU STUPID BITCH, MIND YOUR BUSINESS” and I was like


----------



## JustMeT (Aug 22, 2019)

Yikes!!


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 22, 2019)

DBZ said:


> No, kids don't think like that. When a little girl wants an LOL and mom says no, she screams. If you stay in the store, the kid thinks there is still a chance. By leaving, the kid learns the boundary. Screaming means leaving the store where there is a chance she will get that stupid toy.


Yeah, kids are smart enough to realize that if they don't put away their things someone else has to and that food goes bad if left out.  And they will perpetuate the behavior in their later childhood and adulthood because "that's what those retail workers are for, to pick up after my deliberate messes".  Setting one boundary doesn't mean breaking a bigger boundary and the kid could also be manipulating you to leave.  Just turn off your ears to a child deliberately throwing a tantrum, not hard.



Leo47 said:


> There was once this kid who we had to call a code yellow for. Once his mom found him she was pissed that he ran off and made him stay in the cart for the rest of the time that she shopped. This child HOWLED the entire time because he wanted to be able to walk. Like I swear I have never heard such a loud, ear piercing, scream in my entire life and the entire store could hear it. She decided to go through my side self-checkout and I couldn’t even hear myself think. She was just scanning her stuff not paying any attention to him and everyone was staring and he was just screaming and screaming and this middle aged woman at the machine across from her turns around and goes “CAN YOU PLEASE SHUT THAT KID UP!” And the mom spins around and goes “HE’S AUTISTIC YOU STUPID BITCH, MIND YOUR BUSINESS” and I was like
> View attachment 8498



Love it!!!


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 22, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> There was once this kid who we had to call a code yellow for. Once his mom found him she was pissed that he ran off and made him stay in the cart for the rest of the time that she shopped. This child HOWLED the entire time because he wanted to be able to walk. Like I swear I have never heard such a loud, ear piercing, scream in my entire life and the entire store could hear it. She decided to go through my side self-checkout and I couldn’t even hear myself think. She was just scanning her stuff not paying any attention to him and everyone was staring and he was just screaming and screaming and this middle aged woman at the machine across from her turns around and goes “CAN YOU PLEASE SHUT THAT KID UP!” And the mom spins around and goes “HE’S AUTISTIC YOU STUPID BITCH, MIND YOUR BUSINESS” and I was like
> View attachment 8498


I've done that amid some of my son's meltdowns.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 22, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Yeah, kids are smart enough to realize that if they don't put away their things someone else has to and that food goes bad if left out.  And they will perpetuate the behavior in their later childhood and adulthood because "that's what those retail workers are for, to pick up after my deliberate messes".  Setting one boundary doesn't mean breaking a bigger boundary and the kid could also be manipulating you to leave.  Just turn off your ears to a child deliberately throwing a tantrum, not hard.



Obviously if a child is on the spectrum, patience and understanding are in order. But I fully support removing a child with no developmental issues from a public place if they are acting a brat. They need to learn, and parents need to be more mindful of how they are disrupting public areas by letting their children run amok unchecked. Back in the day a parent would be mortified if their kids screamed and threw tantrums and would remove them immediately. I completely disagree that a child should be allowed to scream, cry and throw tantrums in public and the parent should just let them, or worse yet, give in to their hysterics.

And yes, for people other than the parent, it can be very, very hard to ignore an hysterical child.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 22, 2019)

Strangers do not know if a child is autistic. Even if they do know, most aren't likely to care. They just want to shop in peace without listening to a hysterical child. I mean it's the parents fault for vaccinating their kid and making him autistic so what right do they have to make their problem other people's problem in Target? (That's a joke.)


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 22, 2019)

The kid can be taken out in public to painful stimuli that shouldn't be painful as part of desensitization therapy, over time feel things fairly normally, go on to college and get a good job and pay for the haters' Social Security checks when everyone is older.

Or the kid can be kept out of the public eye so others don't have their ears assaulted, stay low functioning, and the haters around can pay the taxes for the child's long term care.

Put that way, guess what the haters choose.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Aug 22, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> This child HOWLED the entire time because he wanted to be able to walk. Like I swear I have never heard such a loud, ear piercing, scream in my entire life and the entire store could hear it. She decided to go through my side self-checkout and I couldn’t even hear myself think. She was just scanning her stuff not paying any attention to him and everyone was staring and he was just screaming and screaming and this middle aged woman at the machine across from her turns around and goes “CAN YOU PLEASE SHUT THAT KID UP!” And the mom spins around and goes “HE’S AUTISTIC YOU STUPID BITCH, MIND YOUR BUSINESS”



Oh no... I hope he recovered well from that.



Spoiler: Long Talk about Meltdowns



Whenever autistic people experience a meltdown, it’s a physiological response (fight-or-flight mode activated) from being overloaded and/or dealing with stress. And that shit is excruciatingly overwhelming. Brain is pushed past max-capacity and convinced there is a threat among them.

Once a meltdown is happening, there is no stopping it. They’re losing control and wanting the pain to stop now. A lot of autistic people react to that through screaming, crying, self-injurying i.e. thrashing, running away, curling up into a ball etc. Some might become nonverbal while others might become semi-verbal as well throughout the meltdown.

It’s really important to communicate with autistic people beforehand if they  really trust you what course of actions they want to you do before/during/after they have meltdowns. It differs from person to person.

Stimming (stimulating) doesn’t always prevent a meltdown, but it certainly helps regulate the body and brain from overloading. Tactile i.e. putty, spinning ring, thick jacket/sweater, blanket visual i.e. having pictures or videos of their special interests, auditory i.e. recorded sounds, songs and other stims for autistic people to do.



Yeah sorry for dumping all that info there, I thought it’d be considerate to put it in a spoiler at least. 

Oh yeah, big pet peeve: when parents leave their children at self-checkout and expect the person in charge of self-checkout to watch over them while they finish shopping or look for an item “real quick”. This isn’t a daycare service, we’re not getting paid to take care of your kids


----------



## Yetive (Aug 22, 2019)

Shopping with my niece once, when she had a meltdown.  Didn't want to walk, didn't want to be in the cart, didn't want to be carried.    We frequently went shopping together, and she loved it.  She was overwhelmed and simply didn't have the tools to calm herself.  I put her in an empty cart and wheeled her outside, faced her in the cart to the wall, and we sat quietly until she could calm down.  It took about 5 minutes.  I was able to ask if she wanted to walk or be in the cart, and she was fine after that.  That was the only time she did that, and I was very happy it worked.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 22, 2019)

One thing for your spoiler, at least with children, one of those weighted blankets.  Sensory deprivation (blocking of light and sound, and the wrapping pressure) does help a lot with getting things under control.  Temple Grandin used a cow squeeze machine for that exact thing.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 22, 2019)

Another time, I was at work when a kid was crying, screaming, etc. . .  Mom was shopping around SL, telling him to be quiet, not paying much attention to him.  After about 10 minutes, she started with threats, "if you don't stop right now, we're going to leave and I will take you to your Grandma's house." The kid is exhausted, and finally says, "ok, I want to go to Grandma's," ant Mom comes back with, "I am not taking you to your Grandma's house.  You are being naughty."I seriously wanted to just take the kid away from her and just sit with him.  And I wanted to deck her.


----------



## Kartman (Aug 22, 2019)

I woulda got the asswhuppins of all asswhuppings  when I got home.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 22, 2019)

Idk my parents said whenever I started crying as a toddler they would immediately take me out of the public area (store, restaurant, etc) so as to not bother everyone else... seems like a smart thing to do, especially in a restaurant


----------



## JAShands (Aug 22, 2019)

When my kids were small it was all about distracting them when they would start. Sometimes I would whisper a song so they would have to be quiet to hear me. If they were being obtuse we would play I Spy. If I see a kid on the verge of losing control I’ll play peek a boo or hide and seek (hide behind a clothes rack and sneak smiles from different sides and heights). If they’re walking with their parents I’ll chat with them and play with a little toy (we keep them stashed in the spill stations for this reason). The parents usually appreciate the free 5 minutes of babysitting so they can pick out a shower curtain or grab some cereal. Redirection isn’t used very often anymore but it’s a great tool to have in the arsenal. I’m not saying it will always work, but the times it does it’s magic.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 22, 2019)

I cried once in a store over not getting a toy and my mom took me outside and told me one time not to cry in stores or in public because it’s obnoxious and embarrassing and that was all I needed lol never acted out in stores again


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 22, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> I cried once in a store over not getting a toy and my mom took me outside and told me one time not to cry in stores or in public because it’s obnoxious and embarrassing and that was all I needed lol never acted out in stores again


Me, at the tender age of 5: omg are people watching me I’m so embarrassed they probably all hate me I hate myself


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 22, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Me, at the tender age of 5: omg are people watching me I’m so embarrassed they probably all hate me I hate myself


I’m still like this 😂 so self conscious


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 22, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> I’m still like this 😂 so self conscious


no I get it that's like me in any situation ever


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 22, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> no I get it that's like me in any situation ever


The good thing about it is we will never be those people that stop and stand in the middle of an aisle blocking everyone or get in anyone’s way ever because we are just way too self aware


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 22, 2019)

My mom would take us to the nearest public restroom for a spanking if we were being bratty & she knew where EVERY store's restroom was located. 
For my son, we went from headphones down to earplugs that I carry in my purse.
He also likes sour candy so I keep a small pack on hand for extended shopping.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 22, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> The good thing about it is we will never be those people that stop and stand in the middle of an aisle blocking everyone or get in anyone’s way ever because we are just way too self aware


Another shopper: *rams into my ankles with their cart causing blinding pain*

Me: omg I am so sorry excuse me sorry


----------



## RedcardReba (Aug 23, 2019)

Kids crying just don't bother me.  I had one situation where a tween autistic boy hit me, and the mother was the cause.  She provoked him and told me to not ring up toys.  Then she got scared after he hit me when I quietly said, "let's get you checked out so you can take him out of the store."  She replied, "he is autistic."  I said,"I can see that, but he can't assault people."

That was a poor word choice in my part.  At that point, she escalated and it became about how I didn't understand.

I'm sure she had been legally warned by other establishments.  I saw quickly what happened.  I have never agreed again to be the one to remove toys when I see an issue. The parent must be responsible.  I suggest now just putting what they want on the belt and the remainder on another lane.

And I don't use legal language.

He hit me on arm, so no damage, but that wasn't ok.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 23, 2019)

RedcardReba said:


> Kids crying just don't bother me.  I had one situation where a tween autistic boy hit me, and the mother was the cause.  She provoked him and told me to not ring up toys.  Then she got scared after he hit me when I quietly said, "let's get you checked out so you can take him out of the store."  She replied, "he is autistic."  I said,"I can see that, but he can't assault people."
> 
> That was a poor word choice in my part.  At that point, she escalated and it became about how I didn't understand.
> 
> ...


That was definitely not ok! I hope the mother apologized for her son hitting you. And there was no reason for her to escalate the situation, you said nothing wrong.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 23, 2019)

I did hear horror stories like that, kids who hit and parents excusing it with the child didn't have the language ability and empathy/understanding how others feel ability to understand it was wrong. But the truth was it was just really hard to hold to that standard and the parents took the easy way out. But that meant the kids didn't progress to a higher level of functioning, they stayed lower functioning and their potential lost. And they became adults that hit really hard, so then there was no respite care and therapy services because of danger to workers, and if anyone ever called the police about a meltdown the child was at high risk of being shot.


----------



## hufflepuff (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 23, 2019)

That second picture - is that a bare footprint?  Not bottom of shoe?  Ewwwwwwww.


----------



## Kartman (Aug 23, 2019)

I miss my job!


----------



## Times Up (Aug 23, 2019)

Kartman said:


> I miss my job!



😲


----------



## hufflepuff (Aug 23, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> That second picture - is that a bare footprint?  Not bottom of shoe?  Ewwwwwwww.



Shoe print, still gross though lol


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 23, 2019)

Kartman said:


> I miss my job!


Volunteer at an animal shelter. They can use experienced people and these animals will have cuter faces and show you more love than the ones at Target did. 😉


----------



## Kartman (Aug 23, 2019)

I have no endurance. I have to take tiny breaks just talking regular... stage IV  lung cancer don't let you do much.

I could answer the phone, but I'll pass on that. This time last year I was walking miles a day at Target, almost up to Thanksgiving.

I quit the Fri before Thanksgiving!


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 23, 2019)

Oh my god, I'm so sorry.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 23, 2019)

Kartman said:


> I miss my job!


I miss you being in Cafe recounting your pizzas & hotdogs


----------



## DBZ (Aug 27, 2019)

I was laughing on the inside when this one guest who was using SCO had 3 things come up with "how much is this?".  The tickets had obviously been switched. I was lowkey impressed at how well she switched them. She didn't just peal off a sticker from something else. I keyed in the correct dcpi. I hope like hell she was embarrassed.


----------



## Fluttervale (Aug 27, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> The good thing about it is we will never be those people that stop and stand in the middle of an aisle blocking everyone or get in anyone’s way ever because we are just way too self aware



Oh GOD I had some lady look at me pulling a water pallet today, and stop her cart right in my path, walk away from it to look at some hearth and hand, and had the nerve to say “excuse me” like I was gonna get out of the way when she was done.

Normally I’m meh but it was water and I had to stop the pallet to wait.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 20, 2019)

Guest walks into SCO: “hOw dO I pRiCe ChEcK”

umm you 
1) look at the shelf you got it from
2) scan it with the app
3) use one of the MULTIPLE price scanners throughout the store, including the one you walked past to get here that I am looking right at!
4) scan it on the machine and if you decide you don’t want it ask me to remove it??

why do people think if they want to know the price of something the first thing to do is to head to self checkout 

side note fuck the people that walk up, scan an item to see how much it is and just walk away like wtf


----------



## PackAndCry (Oct 22, 2019)

It's like, I don't understand the people who walk right in the door and head straight to the service desk or the person watching the lanes and demand someone meet them at the coffee makers or whatever.  Do these people not know how to shop without being babied?  Is it a foreign concept that they can browse without someone saying "HERE'S THE COFFEE MAKERS, STUPID."

Bonus points since 90% of the time, whatever poor TM heads to whatever department to meet them can't find them since they do other shopping first.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 23, 2019)

PackAndCry said:


> It's like, I don't understand the people who walk right in the door and head straight to the service desk or the person watching the lanes and demand someone meet them at the coffee makers or whatever.  Do these people not know how to shop without being babied?  Is it a foreign concept that they can browse without someone saying "HERE'S THE COFFEE MAKERS, STUPID."
> 
> Bonus points since 90% of the time, whatever poor TM heads to whatever department to meet them can't find them since they do other shopping first.


Maybe it seems more egregious to us because we work in retail, but I heartily agree. How do people get through life without knowing how to figure out the most basic things by themselves? I only ask for help if I really need it or if a sales associate asks me if I need help and I might as well have them point me in the right direction, since they asked. After that, I should be able to figure out which coffee pot or vacuum is right for me. I usually do research online first to figure out what will suit my needs before I shop.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 23, 2019)

happygoth said:


> Maybe it seems more egregious to us because we work in retail, but I heartily agree. How do people get through life without knowing how to figure out the most basic things by themselves? I only ask for help if I really need it or if a sales associate asks me if I need help and I might as well have them point me in the right direction, since they asked. After that, I should be able to figure out which coffee pot or vacuum is right for me. I usually do research online first to figure out what will suit my needs before I shop.


Same. Like coffee makers— I would walk to the home appliances or kitchen. I would only ask if I was in a rush and needed to go right there and grab the one I want, but in that case I would’ve done order pickup.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm actually kinda mystified that people are bothered by being asked to find someone to help them.  So they go in knowing what they need and what they want and knowing they need a little help to make it happen.  They'll be satisfied with the help and on their way long before the impulse or uninformed shopper is done with comparing boxes and wanting information on each from a sales floor TM.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 23, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> I'm actually kinda mystified that people are bothered by being asked to find someone to help them.  So they go in knowing what they need and what they want and knowing they need a little help to make it happen.  They'll be satisfied with the help and on their way long before the impulse or uninformed shopper is done with comparing boxes and wanting information on each from a sales floor TM.


I’m not anti-guests asking for help. I just think it’s funny they can’t look 10 feet in the air at the giant “beauty” sign before asking where beauty is


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 23, 2019)

Or like when someone walks in and asks you where every single thing on their shopping list is. Like omg just walk around you’ll find it


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 23, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Or like when someone walks in and asks you where every single thing on their shopping list is. Like omg just walk around you’ll find it



Honestly, those were my favorite guests working toys in Q4 last year. It was always some grandma who had a list of toys the kiddos wanted and no idea whatsoever what the toys actually were. No problem helping the guests find those items. I knew what and where they were. Some little kid is going to have a good Christmas. And, I've just killed a lot of time not doing anything particularly strenuous that is leadership approved.


----------



## NKG (Jun 21, 2020)

I don't know if I mentioned this before but it bothers me when parents tell their kids to healthy food. 

"Mom can I get Apples?" No

"Mom Look Go-Gurts" No

"Mom Can I get Mangos" You won't like those 

I get it if the monsters don't eat it if you buy it,that's on your parenting. If you let them have cookies then your priorities are wrong.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 21, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> I don't know if I mentioned this before but it bothers me when parents tell their kids to healthy food.
> 
> "Mom can I get Apples?" No
> 
> ...




The only thing I can say in defense is if they are broke as fuck and can't afford the fresh fruit.
My daughter won't eat canned fruit and vegetables because back when the restaurants I worked for would go under and we would get poor that's what we could afford.


----------



## NKG (Jun 21, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> The only thing I can say in defense is if they are broke as fuck and can't afford the fresh fruit.
> My daughter won't eat canned fruit and vegetables because back when the restaurants I worked for would go under and we would get poor that's what we could afford.



_i totally get that but these moms are Karen's


----------



## Yetive (Jun 21, 2020)

Gogurt not really any healthier than cookies.

My niece would ask for bananas a lot when she was small.  She never ate them.  She just liked to peel them.  She kept asking, but I stopped giving them.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jun 21, 2020)

You cannot force a child to eat anything without becoming majorly abusive.  Kids learn young that while they have no control over most of their lives, they do have control over locking their jaws and refusing to swallow.  Kids refusing to eat cannot always be blamed on poor parenting, sometimes it's a good parent facing a stubborn child or a child that tastes certain things as bad.  Sometimes you end up in a rut where the kid won't eat something but always asks for that something because it is visually appealing and they don't remember the taste.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 21, 2020)

We did reverse psychology.
Husband would be eating celery dipped in peanut butter.
The kids would hover but he'd hold it out of reach saying 'Mine!' 
I'd say 'No, you won't like it!' as they'd wheedle & whine until husband would finally say 'Ok....but you'd better not waste it!'
Turns out they liked it & still do as teenagers.
They ate broccoli & carrots dipped in ranch dressing, yogurt with graham crackers, grapes that were frozen (mini slush balls). 
A lot of it had to do with what WE as parents ate; if it's boring to me it will be boring to them so we've cultivated some odd combos as a result.


----------



## jackandcat (Jul 4, 2020)

PackAndCry said:


> It's like, I don't understand the people who walk right in the door and head straight to the service desk or the person watching the lanes and demand someone meet them at the coffee makers or whatever.  Do these people not know how to shop without being babied?  Is it a foreign concept that they can browse without someone saying "HERE'S THE COFFEE MAKERS, STUPID."..... Bonus points since 90% of the time, whatever poor TM heads to whatever department to meet them can't find them since they do other shopping first.


  Some guests mistakenly think Target - a *self-service* "upscale discount department store" - has concierge services offered by full-service (and higher-priced) department stores like Nordstrom, Macy's, Bloomingdales, or Dillard's.

Target doesn't really have product specialists in the store - i.e. trained sales personnel -- who are trained to intelligently compare and demonstrate the performance of different vacuum cleaners, televisions or toaster ovens.  Shoppers in full-service department stores aren't provided shopping carts unless specifically requested, the concept is the customer is given personal service (sometimes helpful, sometimes not) in making purchase selections.  By contrast, in a self-service discount store guests are encouraged to use a shopping cart and you can make your own purchase selections without being "hounded" by a commission-minded salesperson.  Prices are cheaper in a discount store because there aren't the salespeople, concierges, gift wrapping service and so forth.

Full-service department stores and specialty boutique retailers have become less common in recent years.  Americans have been convinced that cheaper price is more important than service:  while it's true you can actually spend as much money at a discount store, you can fill your house up with more made-in-China junk for the money.  Flash back to the 1980s, the vast majority of shoes were sold in shoe stores by *shoe salespersons* who actually helped you get the exact right shoe style and fit.  Ditto with coffee makers and small appliances.


----------



## jackandcat (Jul 4, 2020)

Hint to Corporate:  for God knows what reason, in the year 2020 some guests still don't like to use their smartphones to find the locations of items in the store.  For such guests, why oh why can't you provide a printed store map at the service desk to hand to these guests? One side you show the general store layout, on the flip side a list of the 150 most-commonly-requested items and their locations. This isn't rocket science, and this improves the guest experience for a small portion of our guest population at very little cost. Hint, hint!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 4, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> Hint to Corporate:  for God knows what reason, in the year 2020 some guests still don't like to use their smartphones to find the locations of items in the store.  For such guests, why oh why can't you provide a printed store map at the service desk to hand to these guests? One side you show the general store layout, on the flip side a list of the 150 most-commonly-requested items and their locations. This isn't rocket science, and this improves the guest experience for a small portion of our guest population at very little cost. Hint, hint!


I’ve been meaning to print and laminate a store map for GS to point to where things are


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 4, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I’ve been meaning to print and laminate a store map for GS to point to where things are


That would be awesome.  I love how when I walk into a mall there's a map showing what's where (and colors for different types of specialty stores in case the name isn't obvious).


----------



## Leo47 (Jul 4, 2020)

masks have been mandatory in my county for a couple months and then they were just made mandatory in my state like a week ago and yesterday I had some guy walk in without a mask, stand right next to me and loudly and obnoxiously leave a voicemail to some government person saying like “I just wanted to let you know I am about to shop at target WITHOUT A MASK because I have a HEALTH CONDITION and if any of the employees HARASS ME I will be filing a complaint with target and the state” and I was like dude please leave me out of your weird power flex you’re trying to do... I literally just completely ignored him besides interrupting him mid speech to ask him to please move out of the way so the cart attendant could bring the carts in lol


----------



## Rarejem (Jul 5, 2020)

Watched a guest wearing a mask below the nose do a big full hand nose booger swipe, wipe hands on pants, and then proceed to pick up bottles of sunscreen to check the ingredients for "safety". I have no words left.


----------



## NKG (Jul 14, 2020)

My new pet peeve-

So I wait until a guest is done speaking before replying back

1. Respect/reskect
2. Be active listener
3. Mask on can't see my lips moving so they stop talking

You'd be surprised how many guests use their hands to describe stuff. I'm not dumb or can't speak English.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 14, 2020)

WHeRe ArE tHE FaCeMasKS?

I am so done with that question. Not in sporting goods, buddy. Not in sporting goods. Also, not in diapers. No, they aren't back here in the chip aisle either. OK, fine there as some tied to mens but, no we don't actually put them here. No, you might have somehow wondered all the way back to tech, but we don't put them here either. We put them all at the very front of the store. Right there where you first walked in. Please stop fucking asking me whenever you happen to spot me everywhere else in the store.


----------



## NKG (Jul 14, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> WHeRe ArE tHE FaCeMasKS?
> 
> I am so done with that question. Not in sporting goods, buddy. Not in sporting goods. Also, not in diapers. No, they aren't back here in the chip aisle either. OK, fine there as some tied to mens but, no we don't actually put them here. No, you might have somehow wondered all the way back to tech, but we don't put them here either. We put them all at the very front of the store. Right there where you first walked in. Please stop fucking asking me whenever you happen to spot me everywhere else in the store.



I'm gonna add cleaning supplies....

The Clorox wipes are the 12ft section with empty shelves


----------



## DBZ (Jul 16, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> I'm gonna add cleaning supplies....
> 
> The Clorox wipes are the 12ft section with empty shelves



omg it is driving me nuts!

I tell them, "Go past CVS and look in the cleaning section. That aisle that looks empty is where we keep those things."


----------



## dannyy315 (Jul 18, 2020)

We got so tired of looking at an empty aisle, we just filled it with a bunch of Tide lol. Not sure what they do when they get more Clorox wipes in though, I’m not around in the morning.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 19, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> We got so tired of looking at an empty aisle, we just filled it with a bunch of Tide lol. Not sure what they do when they get more Clorox wipes in though, I’m not around in the morning.



Hand them out to guests as they enter? Seems like the most efficient way.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 3, 2020)

Incidentally, this is what we did with TP during the worst of the shortages. Park the pallet at the entrance and literally hand people whatever we had as they came in, one per guest. It took a couple weeks for someone to get the bright idea that maybe we should save some to put out on the shelves at night so afternoon shoppers could stand a chance. 

At any rate, this technique apparently meant that we sold through TP much faster than other stores so when stocks started to come back we got ALL THE TP and had to open up to OPU/SFS because we were one of the only stores in town to have a good supply for a bit.


----------



## TrimoNarix (Aug 24, 2020)

Deli Ninja said:


> I thought it was at yeast worth a giggle.



Variety is the slice of life...


----------



## TrimoNarix (Aug 24, 2020)

DoWork said:


> Guests invading personal space without saying anything. I'm on my knees stocking a lower shelf. Old lady comes behind me, while I'm unaware, and I see this old, wrinkly, sun scorched arm pass inches of my face. Not a word.
> 
> An "excuse me" would have sufficed.
> 
> I hope your Chobani was out of date. Also, you smell like an ash tray and a bottle of Jergens had sloppy sex in a hot car.



Sounds like something out of a horror film


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 13, 2020)

I hate when guests approach you and just say the name of the item they need. No greeting or anything. “Picture frames??”

I always feel like responding “what about them?”


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 14, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> I hate when guests approach you and just say the name of the item they need. No greeting or anything. “Picture frames??”
> 
> I always feel like responding “what about them?”



That's tempting, but I want to spend as little time as possible with those people so I just bark "v99!"* back at them and they seem fine with that.

*Not our actual aisle number, obviously.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Sep 15, 2020)

People, if there is a sign or a bag on a register, that doesn't mean you go up to it, take said sign or bag off the register and attempt to use it. It's there for a reason. 
I had someone try this very thing the other day and when I pointed out it wasn't working, they looked up and said: "Oh. Well, you really should have a sign or something."
My head voice:_ You mean like the one that's right in front of your face??? 🙄_


----------



## Shizle7 (Sep 16, 2020)

“Do you work here?”  No, I wear a Target nametag for shits and giggles.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Sep 17, 2020)

Shizle7 said:


> “Do you work here?”  No, I wear a Target nametag for shits and giggles.



When we quit, let's haunt other stores and tell guests the wrong locations for things.


----------



## StargazerOmega (Sep 17, 2020)

Shizle7 said:


> “Do you work here?”  No, I wear a Target nametag for shits and giggles.


"Scuse me ma'am, do you work here?"
Nope, I just watch over SCO for 8 hour because it's fun!


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 17, 2020)

No.....leave......


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 17, 2020)

Okay, gotta stick up for those people.  There are people who are (general retail) customers whose wardrobe choice looks close to the workers, and even their name badge they didn't take off looks similar to the store's.  There are employees on break.  There are the vendors, who are working but not working for the store.

So what's worse, the customer wanting to make sure that you do belong, it's not a clothing similarity, you aren't shopping after your job without changing, you aren't on break?  Or the customer walking up, assuming that you do belong and you can't possibly be on break, and demanding your help whether you are in the right store and on the clock to give it or not?

They're being polite.  All the guests y'all see in a day, how many are respectful enough of your time that they want to make sure you are actively working at that moment?


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Sep 18, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> WHeRe ArE tHE FaCeMasKS?


Had a guest ask me this just yesterday and I automatically assumed the PPE kind, so I asked did they want cloth or disposable, for adults or children? No, they were looking for the facial treatment kind found in Beauty.  My brain works differently in the Time of Covid.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 18, 2020)

These days assuming face masks = face coverings is only natural. If i were asking where the beauty kind was I would specify that.


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 24, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> WHeRe ArE tHE FaCeMasKS?
> 
> I am so done with that question. Not in sporting goods, buddy. Not in sporting goods. Also, not in diapers. No, they aren't back here in the chip aisle either. OK, fine there as some tied to mens but, no we don't actually put them here. No, you might have somehow wondered all the way back to tech, but we don't put them here either. We put them all at the very front of the store. Right there where you first walked in. Please stop fucking asking me whenever you happen to spot me everywhere else in the store.


I have no problem with people constantly asking where the masks are as long as they put on a damn mask. I gladly walk them to where they are as a token of my appreciation of them giving a damn about other’s health.


----------



## BurgerBob (Sep 24, 2020)

Lol we used to have masks in tech but they disappeared  at some point lol.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 9, 2020)

Low-talkers in the era of COVID are the worst, especially with the social distancing thing.


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 9, 2020)

Speaking in low volume so it's hard to hear them?  Is that what you mean by "low talking"?  What's the issue?  Tell them to speak up so you can hear them and at the same time tell them to keep distance between you and them.  It's a non issue, just do it.  Screw them and their sensitivities.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 9, 2020)

Tweens who come up with their mom & mumble their order to her before mom says "Tell HER what you want!" so they'll mutter it without even looking at me.
I then play 'twenty questions', "Did you want whipped cream? Is that hot or iced? What size? The name for the order?" etc, all but badgering them into having to communicate.  
These are the same kids who yell & shriek at each other across aisles or yell at each other from bathroom stalls so it ain't a volume problem.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 10, 2020)

It's all a game. That's all it is.

One night at Target had a woman practically whispering. I did all the usual tells ("I'm sorry?"  "I didn't hear that, can you say it again."  "My ears are stuffy, can you repeat that?" "Can you speak up?"  Turning my ear towards her.) And finally with my ear facing her, I took a step forward. And she took a step back, and the decibels increased by maybe two. If she wasn't playing a game she would have suffered through closeness long enough to get help or shed have raised her voice by a couple dozen decibels.



Captain Orca said:


> Speaking in low volume so it's hard to hear them?  Is that what you mean by "low talking"?  What's the issue?  Tell them to speak up so you can hear them and at the same time tell them to keep distance between you and them.  It's a non issue, just do it.  Screw them and their sensitivities.


 The issue is that if you can't hear someone you can't tell them what they need, if they feel slighted they will complain and it will look bad on you and they are completely unwilling to either raise the volume or (also critical) enunciate. Yeah, part of mumbling is not crisply making each sound so it runs together unintelligibly. Masks worsen that.

One night I had to hear a guest bitch fierce because a deaf coworker didn't respond to her asking for help when she was standing behind the deaf coworker.


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 10, 2020)

"I can't hear what you are saying, will you please speak louder"?  People suck.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 10, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> "I can't hear what you are saying, will you please speak louder"?  People suck.


I tell you, it doesn't work. People either are playing a cruel game or just don't want to meet you halfway. Your ears work like there's cottonballs in your ear canals, the world will go out of its way to keep you from hearing a damned phrase.

Having phone problems now, I don't know the industry so I can't guess what words are being said between the words I can make out, people pissed off when I repeat back wrong or ask for phonetic spelling of everything. Ffs people, help me help you by using your big kid voice.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 10, 2020)

You have to love the irony of guests who are cautious enough to wear gloves and a mask, only to dispose of them on a random shelf full of merchandise


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 11, 2020)

To the above: because they're sloppy assholes.  If they don't speak up and if you can't hear them do your best to just avoid them and slither away,  move a few aisles away and zone some shit.  Deal with passive aggressiveness with passive aggressiveness.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 11, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Deal with passive aggressiveness with passive aggressiveness.


This is so perfect and I do it far more often these days.  Taking forever to choose a tube of toothpaste and all I have left to push is in the oral care aisle?  Fine, I'll go zone some men's shave products.  Ug.  Some days, I feel like it takes me so much longer to push my truck.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 11, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> This is so perfect and I do it far more often these days.  Taking forever to choose a tube of toothpaste and all I have left to push is in the oral care aisle?  Fine, I'll go zone some men's shave products.  Ug.  Some days, I feel like it takes me so much longer to push my truck.


The guests don't care. A couple of weeks ago I was pushing some Mens graphic t shirts when I was swarmed on both sides by guests. I was so frustrated I said out loud oh my GOD seriously? - low but audible lol, and got the hell out of there. Went and did something else until they all left. 

A few days ago I was going to go through Mens for a last quick zone before leaving and there was a dude with no mask roaming all over the area - well, guess I will be leaving now without touching up the jeans, byeeee.


----------



## tracemick8824 (Oct 11, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> Tweens who come up with their mom & mumble their order to her before mom says "Tell HER what you want!" so they'll mutter it without even looking at me.
> I then play 'twenty questions', "Did you want whipped cream? Is that hot or iced? What size? The name for the order?" etc, all but badgering them into having to communicate.
> These are the same kids who yell & shriek at each other across aisles or yell at each other from bathroom stalls so it ain't a volume problem.


As a parent I used to make my kids, do their own orders so they learned how to speak to people and be polite. On the one hand, I’m glad I did because my kids are pretty polite but on the other hand, now that I’m on the other side, I can see how frustrating it is. Sorry!


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 11, 2020)

FlowTeamChick said:


> This is so perfect and I do it far more often these days.  Taking forever to choose a tube of toothpaste and all I have left to push is in the oral care aisle?  Fine, I'll go zone some men's shave products.  Ug.  Some days, I feel like it takes me so much longer to push my truck.


I swear, sometimes I'll see a guest stand in front of the same spot for 20 minutes. Usually happens when it's one of the last areas I need to zone.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 11, 2020)

dannyy315 said:


> I swear, sometimes I'll see a guest stand in front of the same spot for 20 minutes. Usually happens when it's one of the last areas I need to zone.



Try being in fulfillment needing to get trail mix and one guest is there reading the ingredients on every single type that we sell. Fucking move, motherfucker!


----------



## Shizle7 (Oct 11, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Try being in fulfillment needing to get trail mix and one guest is there reading the ingredients on every single type that we sell. Fucking move, motherfucker!


I feel your pain!


----------



## BurgerBob (Oct 11, 2020)

tracemick8824 said:


> As a parent I used to make my kids, do their own orders so they learned how to speak to people and be polite. On the one hand, I’m glad I did because my kids are pretty polite but on the other hand, now that I’m on the other side, I can see how frustrating it is. Sorry!


This happens to me so often with kids buying a video game.  I'm cool with it if I'm not busy but if I'm busy I'm sorry but I don't have time for little Jimmy's  retail & currency lesson.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 12, 2020)

There are so many "life lessons" that parents use retail workers as servants for teaching.

Ever hear parents brag that they taught their misbehaving children that being a brat means straight home so they walked straight out, leaving a full cart? When I call them out on it, children have to be taught a lesson, it wasn't that full, there weren't any cold items, other customers do it too. For whatever reason they will not accept that part of the lesson was treating others like servants to clean up your mess, vandalism (if cold stuff was present), and who cares about getting workers in trouble when cleaning your mess means running out of time for assigned tasks. These people have so little empathy they justify every single thing as if their excuse means they weren't guilty of bad lessons. Wishing them away.

And yeah, money and asking is another one. Retail workers are your kid's school teachers, they have no other tasks and no other customers, it's fine to take up more than your share of time.


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 12, 2020)

I witnessed a teen boy who looked to be about 16 with his mother on a Saturday afternoon spend an inordinately long time in the pasta aisle having an actual discussion on which one to get, reading labels, just so much indecision!  Reflecting back years ago when I was a kid  what normal teen boy goes to a store with his mother and shops on a Saturday?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 12, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> I witnessed a teen boy who looked to be about 16 with his mother on a Saturday afternoon spend an inordinately long time in the pasta aisle having an actual discussion on which one to get, reading labels, just so much indecision!  Reflecting back years ago when I was a kid  what normal teen boy goes to a store with his mother and shops on a Saturday?


teen boys can like shopping/spending time with mom!


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 12, 2020)

To be fair, I can be pretty indecisive with my pasta selection too lol.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 12, 2020)

He may be the one doing the meal prep, maybe Mom's teaching him how to cook?


----------



## tracemick8824 (Oct 12, 2020)

You know what guests grate on my nerves? Teenagers, like 15 and 16 year olds, who come to my lane buying their crop tops and fake eye lashes and cases of Moutain Dew and Takis. When I say hello, they don’t acknowledge I’ve said anything. When I tell them how much they owe, they shove their debit or credit card in the machine and then get angry when the machine can’t read their card. I try to help and they ignore me, jabbing at the static screen like they have to pick credit from the screen. Finally when their card does work, they pick up their bag and their soda and walk away, ignoring me as I’m asking if they want their receipt.

If only they had a parent who would take them to a store every once in a while and taught them to acknowledge the people at the cash register and to say please and thank you and modeling that behavior for their kids instead of treating cashiers like servants and not acknowledging their existence.

Or, if only the electronics guy wasn’t “too busy” when Jimmy came in with his birthday money from Grandma Jean to buy a video game Jimmy has been wanting forever. The electronics guy had Pop Sockets to push. He didn’t have time for Jimmy to count out $50 from the crumbled up bills in his Rick and Morty wallet.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 13, 2020)

tracemick8824 said:


> You know what guests grate on my nerves? Teenagers, like 15 and 16 year olds, who come to my lane buying their crop tops and fake eye lashes and cases of Moutain Dew and Takis. When I say hello, they don’t acknowledge I’ve said anything. When I tell them how much they owe, they shove their debit or credit card in the machine and then get angry when the machine can’t read their card. I try to help and they ignore me, jabbing at the static screen like they have to pick credit from the screen. Finally when their card does work, they pick up their bag and their soda and walk away, ignoring me as I’m asking if they want their receipt.
> 
> If only they had a parent who would take them to a store every once in a while and taught them to acknowledge the people at the cash register and to say please and thank you and modeling that behavior for their kids instead of treating cashiers like servants and not acknowledging their existence.
> 
> Or, if only the electronics guy wasn’t “too busy” when Jimmy came in with his birthday money from Grandma Jean to buy a video game Jimmy has been wanting forever. The electronics guy had Pop Sockets to push. He didn’t have time for Jimmy to count out $50 from the crumbled up bills in his Rick and Morty wallet.


You don't teach them in the store, you teach them at home through roleplay until they have it down, and then you take them in public for just a quick brush up.

Don't treat retail workers like servants and demand they tutor your child in financial transactions. That's not their job, it's yours, don't expect others to raise your kids.

If you pop one out, if you pay money to take one home, raise the kid yourself. Too many people expect others to raise their kids for them. That includes "Tell the person this. Give this. Say thank you." No, that person isn't your kid's personal practice dummy. Handle your lessons yourself.


----------



## tracemick8824 (Oct 13, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> There are so many "life lessons" that parents use retail workers as servants for teaching.
> 
> Ever hear parents brag that they taught their misbehaving children that being a brat means straight home so they walked straight out, leaving a full cart? When I call them out on it, children have to be taught a lesson, it wasn't that full, there weren't any cold items, other customers do it too. For whatever reason they will not accept that part of the lesson was treating others like servants to clean up your mess, vandalism (if cold stuff was present), and who cares about getting workers in trouble when cleaning your mess means running out of time for assigned tasks. These people have so little empathy they justify every single thing as if their excuse means they weren't guilty of bad lessons. Wishing them away.
> 
> And yeah, money and asking is another one. Retail workers are your kid's school teachers, they have no other tasks and no other customers, it's fine to take up more than your share of time.





Tessa120 said:


> You don't teach them in the store, you teach them at home through roleplay until they have it down, and then you take them in public for just a quick brush up.
> 
> Don't treat retail workers like servants and demand they tutor your child in financial transactions. That's not their job, it's yours, don't expect others to raise your kids.
> 
> If you pop one out, if you pay money to take one home, raise the kid yourself. Too many people expect others to raise their kids for them. That includes "Tell the person this. Give this. Say thank you." No, that person isn't your kid's personal practice dummy. Handle your lessons yourself.


You seem nice.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 13, 2020)

Depends on the situation you catch me in, I can be nice or nightmare.

This type of situation, I'm sick of parents patting themselves on the back because they are teaching all these nice things to kids, but they absolutely refuse to admit the flip side of the coin, they are causing trouble for others by dragging them into the "good kid" lessons. They could at least own up to it - "I taught my kid throwing a fit means straight home, but I also taught the bad lesson that responding to throwing a fit means others have to clean up after me." - but they refuse to admit their morally good lesson was also ethically bad at the same time. I guess it's because they think they are such great parents and can't face a fall from grace.

Parents can teach lessons without dragging in others in a way that is detrimental to them. They can. Many don't want to.


----------



## BurgerBob (Oct 14, 2020)

tracemick8824 said:


> You know what guests grate on my nerves? Teenagers, like 15 and 16 year olds, who come to my lane buying their crop tops and fake eye lashes and cases of Moutain Dew and Takis. When I say hello, they don’t acknowledge I’ve said anything. When I tell them how much they owe, they shove their debit or credit card in the machine and then get angry when the machine can’t read their card. I try to help and they ignore me, jabbing at the static screen like they have to pick credit from the screen. Finally when their card does work, they pick up their bag and their soda and walk away, ignoring me as I’m asking if they want their receipt.
> 
> If only they had a parent who would take them to a store every once in a while and taught them to acknowledge the people at the cash register and to say please and thank you and modeling that behavior for their kids instead of treating cashiers like servants and not acknowledging their existence.
> 
> Or, if only the electronics guy wasn’t “too busy” when Jimmy came in with his birthday money from Grandma Jean to buy a video game Jimmy has been wanting forever. The electronics guy had Pop Sockets to push. He didn’t have time for Jimmy to count out $50 from the crumbled up bills in his Rick and Morty wallet.


Yuuuup , like please can people not use my valuable  time for Jimmy's first retail experience  I am busy as fuck  and don't have the time for Jimmy to hand me all his crumbled  bills that aren't flat or anything and then expecting  me to count it..  like please?


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 14, 2020)

Some Karenkids need a kick in the ass.  Some.  Not all.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 14, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Some Karens need a kick in the face.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Shani (Oct 15, 2020)

happygoth said:


> The guests don't care. A couple of weeks ago I was pushing some Mens graphic t shirts when I was swarmed on both sides by guests. I was so frustrated I said out loud oh my GOD seriously? - low but audible lol, and got the hell out of there. Went and did something else until they all left.
> 
> A few days ago I was going to go through Mens for a last quick zone before leaving and there was a dude with no mask roaming all over the area - well, guess I will be leaving now without touching up the jeans, byeeee.


These yahoos can't grasp the concept of distancing. Or they think because they've got a mask on they don't have to. :/

I've started basically blocking myself into an area with my vehicles... I leave just enough space for me to move between the section of shelves where I'm pushing and my U-boat. It's the only way to keep guests from getting too close to me. That way if they want to get through, they have to allow me the time to move out of the way first.


----------



## Targetking (Dec 12, 2021)

"it didn't scan must be free"


----------



## BurgerBob (Dec 13, 2021)

BurgerBob said:


> Yuuuup , like please can people not use my valuable  time for Jimmy's first retail experience  I am busy as fuck  and don't have the time for Jimmy to hand me all his crumbled  bills that aren't flat or anything and then expecting  me to count it..  like please?


The thought of little jimmy still  Makes me angry.... but different! Now its 62.56 in unsorted change  and 2 hours of counting


----------



## DBZ (Dec 13, 2021)

BurgerBob said:


> The thought of little jimmy still  Makes me angry.... but different! Now its 62.56 in unsorted change  and 2 hours of counting



points to the self check out 🤣


----------



## happygoth (Dec 13, 2021)

We should just do away with cash. And while the world's at it, let's get rid of landlines, watches, and newspapers. All absolete. But not pen and paper - I still love writing things down.


----------



## ION the Prize (Dec 13, 2021)

happygoth said:


> But not pen and paper - I still love writing things down.


Might we interest you in a $400 computer tablet and a $70 Bluetooth stylus?


----------



## Yetive (Dec 13, 2021)

happygoth said:


> We should just do away with cash. And while the world's at it, let's get rid of landlines, watches, and newspapers. All absolete. But not pen and paper - I still love writing things down.


You can pry the watch off my cold, dead wrist.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Dec 13, 2021)

happygoth said:


> We should just do away with cash. And while the world's at it, let's get rid of landlines, watches, and newspapers. All absolete. But not pen and paper - I still love writing things down.


Landlines, yes. But I still wear a watch every day and get the local newspaper (plus have two online subscriptions).
I don't pay for a lot of things with cash, but it's useful for some things.


----------



## BurgerBob (Dec 13, 2021)

DBZ said:


> points to the self check out 🤣


Never again.  Guest service was like... why do you have so much change???????  It took like 8 months to use all that change


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 13, 2021)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Landlines, yes. But I still wear a watch every day and get the local newspaper (plus have two online subscriptions).
> I don't pay for a lot of things with cash, but it's useful for some things.


Landlines are good where there's spotty signal.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 13, 2021)

Yetive said:


> You can pry the watch off my cold, dead wrist.


My husband agrees!

I was always lost without my watch - until I got my first smartphone. Ditched the watch within a short period of time and have never looked back.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 13, 2021)

I use car console change for coffee at McD's or the convenience store.   Not a fan of Bux.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 13, 2021)

Also always travel with a C note worth of green in case there's a glitch with one of the credit cards.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 13, 2021)

I need to get a new watch.  Haven't replaced the last one and I'm annoyed all the time constantly that I have to dig my phone out whenever I want to know the time.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 14, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> I need to get a new watch.  Haven't replaced the last one and I'm annoyed all the time constantly that I have to dig my phone out whenever I want to know the time.


My phone is clipped to my jeans unless I'm home. Easy access.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 14, 2021)

happygoth said:


> My husband agrees!
> 
> I was always lost without my watch - until I got my first smartphone. Ditched the watch within a short period of time and have never looked back.



Me too. Then I got a smartwatch. Now, I can't live without that.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 14, 2021)

I priced them once and compared features. The were fancy pedometers not worth the $200. I expected more for that money.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 14, 2021)

Or you can be like my husband and wear a regular watch, a smartwatch, and carry a smartphone.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Dec 18, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Landlines are good where there's spotty signal.


Yes, which is why my neighbors still have a landline at their second home way north of here, out in the middle of nowhere. But in my small city? No problem.
When my landline went on the fritz for the second time in a few months, I decided to call it quits and finally get a cell phone. This was quite a few years ago, but still well after a lot of people had cells in addition to landlines. I remember one of my coworkers at the time (before Target) being astonished that I'd gone so long without a cell. ;-)


----------



## danmao2 (Dec 20, 2021)

Sticking their card to pay before I've even scanned the first or second thing... What the heck? None of your shit has been scanned, it only slows me down because then the reader acts like it accepts it and my screen loads for a second to process what just happened so I'm just standing there like "bruh"...


----------



## DBZ (Dec 20, 2021)

I can't stand the guests who won't let you put the bag down before they grab it. I absolutely can not stand a guest's hand touching mine. Don't people teach their kids not to grab things from people?


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 28, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Or you can be like my husband and wear a regular watch, a smartwatch, and carry a smartphone.


He must be a Time Lord.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 2, 2022)

Or the Train Man from the Matrix.


----------

